# TEAM AZ



## TonyO

Come on peeps where ya at?


----------



## noe_from_texas

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 28 2006, 10:21 PM~6652376
> *:uh: :roflmao:
> *


:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey i have a store in AZ does that count lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 29 2006, 12:27 AM~6653414
> *hey i have a store in AZ does that count lol
> *


Yeah. Anyone with AZ ties up in here is cool.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

lmao


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 28 2006, 09:53 AM~6651804
> *TEAM AZ, where you at?
> *


in arizona


----------



## LIL PHX

i am here!!


----------



## screwstone_tx

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I have driven through Arizona several times.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 29 2006, 02:43 AM~6654499
> *i am here!!
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 28 2006, 03:37 PM~6653521
> *Yeah.  Anyone with AZ ties up in here is cool.
> *



i've been to tuscon twice!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC

I MIGHT MOVE TO ARIZONA WHEN I GET OUT OF THE NAVY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 10:46 PM~6660265
> *I MIGHT MOVE TO ARIZONA WHEN I GET OUT OF THE NAVY
> *



Move to PHX so you can keep Nate and Gene company and help me with some chroming, paint, parts.......:cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC

AS LONG AS U RENT ME A HOUSE DIRT CHEAP AND I WILL KEEP UP THE MAINTENANCE ON IT


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 02:01 PM~6660375
> *AS LONG AS U RENT ME A HOUSE DIRT CHEAP AND I WILL KEEP UP THE MAINTENANCE ON IT
> *


you can stay in the porch and take care of his bikes


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 29 2006, 11:03 PM~6660386
> *you can stay in the porch and take care of his bikes
> *


Good deal. He'll be my bike maintenance man :thumbsup:

Maybe I'll clear a space out in one of my storage sheds for him to sleep as long as he don't mind sleeping on a pile of bike tires :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

"Will clean bikes for food"


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2006, 12:53 PM~6660319
> *Move to PHX so you can keep Nate and Gene company  and help me with some chroming, paint, parts.......:cheesy:
> *


Don't do it taco!!! Tony gots so much shit going on i don't think he knows where everything is at!!!


----------



## TonyO

3 Members: TonyO, noe_from_texas, *LIL PHX*

Uh oh LIL PHX is replying hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 29 2006, 11:07 PM~6660414
> *Don't do it taco!!! Tony gots so much shit going on i don't think he knows where everything is at!!!
> *


 :angry: 

I ain't got NO projects going on for next year What you talkin bout? :twak:


----------



## LIL PHX

who said anything about projects?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 29 2006, 11:16 PM~6660444
> *who said anything about projects?
> *


Hey hey hey I have bikes that match all my parts :biggrin: 

Its hard keeping track of all my Lil Tiger parts and bikes though since they're so interchangable


----------



## RO-BC

SURE MAKE ME A SPACE IN THE SHED I SLEEP THERE BUT YA WONT CATCH ME THERE IN THE MORNIN OR YOUR BIKES AND YOUR LIL DOG TOOO BUWAAAAAHA HA HAAAAA HAA


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 01:19 PM~6660473
> *SURE MAKE ME A SPACE IN THE SHED I SLEEP THERE BUT YA WONT CATCH ME THERE IN THE MORNIN OR YOUR BIKES AND YOUR LIL DOG TOOO BUWAAAAAHA HA HAAAAA HAA
> *


His Tio will chase you down bro!!! :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

WHO MIKE LOPEZ LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 11:37 PM~6660561
> *WHO MIKE LOPEZ LOL
> *


:nono:


----------



## 4_ever_green




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Nov 30 2006, 07:39 AM~6663823
> *
> *


Ah another AZ homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Nov 29 2006, 09:39 PM~6663823
> *
> *


Still rollen solo?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 30 2006, 10:55 PM~6667497
> *Still rollen solo?
> *


recruit recruit recruit :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea to LUX j/p


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 11:33 PM~6667830
> *How about some free inventory*




:thumbsup:


----------



## 4_ever_green

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 30 2006, 12:55 PM~6667497
> *Still rollen solo?
> *


yup


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Dec 1 2006, 06:57 AM~6670818
> *yup
> *


post a bigger pic of your bike


----------



## 4_ever_green

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 1 2006, 07:57 AM~6673123
> *post a bigger pic of your bike
> *


i think i deleted them from my computer but ill get some and post pics of it later on


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Dec 2 2006, 12:12 AM~6675238
> *i think i deleted them from my computer but ill get some and post pics of it later on
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green

heres my bike in the lowrider tour in march










This is how it is now. It needs 2 be painted. I just have it put 2gether like this so i can ride it. :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

hey i got cousins in yuma, AZ


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Dec 4 2006, 08:44 PM~6694746
> *heres my bike in the lowrider tour in march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it is now. It needs 2 be painted. I just have it put 2gether like this so i can ride it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who is painting your bike?


----------



## 4_ever_green

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 5 2006, 12:52 PM~6699167
> *Who is painting your bike?
> *


I dont know yet. I did the paint in the first pic with spray cans. im not sure when im gonna paint it.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Dec 5 2006, 09:16 PM~6703095
> *I dont know yet. I did the paint in the first pic with spray cans. im not sure when im gonna paint it.
> *


Are you going to be ready for phx show?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Dec 4 2006, 09:58 PM~6694827
> *hey i got cousins in yuma, AZ
> *



that makes you part of TEAM AZ :biggrin: 

as long as you know someone from there, or been there, or even heard about it, your in :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Hey AZ folk, anyone have any leads on where I can get a fairly inexpensive lowrider bike? I totally forgot I was sponsoring an underprivileged youth for Christmas this year. 

Apparently, the 12 y/o little girl I am sponsoring this year asked for a bicycle.


----------



## Spankz

aztlan bicycle have inexpensive bikes or get a used one on ebay or somethin


----------



## 4_ever_green

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 6 2006, 07:34 AM~6705490
> *Are you going to be ready for phx show?
> *


im not sure. i havent really been messin with my bike that much but i want 2.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Dec 7 2006, 04:34 AM~6709793
> *im not sure. i havent really been messin with my bike that much but i want 2.
> *



well get crackin on it brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## Spankz

wat ya think i should bondo tha frame or just keep it like that


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Dec 8 2006, 07:33 AM~6718936
> *wat ya think i should bondo tha frame or just keep it like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do a radical :thumbsup:


----------



## Spankz

qhen i only had a frame that wat i waw thinkin but later changed my mind cuz i wanted to ride a bike in tha car shows now i aint sure to get another frame or make this one 1


----------



## 4_ever_green




----------



## Spankz

wat happen to team az


----------



## Raguness

I think I'm up next to bat soon as i get my frame back and tony gets my forks. "Da Bad Guy"


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

yo wat up im out in az. any of you goin to the guadelupe. i got a i got a pink 20 and a chrome 16 on air ill have some kits comin soon. ive been tryin to load pics and video but havent figured it out yet


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Apr 21 2007, 09:17 PM~7742301
> *yo wat up im out in az. any of you goin to the guadelupe. i got a i got a pink 20 and a chrome 16 on air ill have some kits comin soon. ive been tryin to load pics and video but havent figured it out yet
> *


LIL PHX will be there tomorrow with the Professor X trike. Give him a shout out if you see him :wave:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85

for sure tell him to look out for me my bikes a street, candy pink, pinstriped the fuck out. cant miss it


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ha I found the topic Tony 
! Lets see if others join the convo uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

whats up az. k-town az repersenting!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

WHATS UP TEAM AZ!!!! :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Post up some AZ bikes


----------



## jr602

wat up AZ!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Dec 4 2006, 08:58 PM~6694827
> *hey i got cousins in yuma, AZ
> *


my hometown!


----------



## TonyO




----------



## big boy 1




----------



## Hermanos of Peace

AZ TTT.....LIke always :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Oh yeah Finally a topic I like !


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 8 2010, 01:09 PM~16226534
> *Oh yeah Finally a topic I like !
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

:wave: Got my application for the LRM show today.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 8 2010, 08:31 PM~16231134
> *:wave:  Got my application for the LRM show today.
> *


how you get one homie?


----------



## Raguness

I entered the last two years. I guess they keep your record on file and mail them out.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

workin on a project for a phoenix customer. dont know how much i should post. guess its up to him :happysad:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2010, 09:53 PM~16232018
> *workin on a project for a phoenix customer.  dont know how much i should post.  guess its up to him :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice but I would replace the tripal with a 6 and 2. Just putting my two cents.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 8 2010, 09:51 PM~16231997
> *I entered the last two years.  I guess they keep your record on file and mail them out.
> *


yea. i know i checked the website and they only have to vegas 09 form. hey do you got a scanner for your computer?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 8 2010, 10:55 PM~16232029
> *Nice but I would replace the tripal with a 6 and 2.  Just putting my two cents.
> *


i hear ya, but we already used "602" in other spots. dont wanna kill it. but the idea did cross my mind.


----------



## Raguness

Naw it don't work.  PM your address and I'll make a copy at work then mail it to ya. I gotta do a copy for one of my clients.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

I like the design thou


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

So whos all going to the bike show in Yuma????


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 8 2010, 09:56 PM~16232047
> *Naw it don't work.   PM your address and I'll make a copy at work then mail it to ya.  I gotta do a copy for one of my clients.
> *


pm sent.


----------



## lilwill1999

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by lilwill1999_@Jan 9 2010, 10:32 AM~16235894
> *hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected]
> due date mar 10,2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Seems like a good show to go to!


----------



## lilwill1999

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 9 2010, 12:27 PM~16236651
> *Seems like a good show to go to!
> *


and best bike 200.00


----------



## PHXKSTM

Phoenix Kustoms is in Team AZ Jus saying


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Best bike 200 huh.. that should lure out sum good bikes..


----------



## lilwill1999

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 9 2010, 11:15 PM~16241960
> *Best bike 200 huh.. that should lure out sum good bikes..
> *


yup it is going to b a big show :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 10 2010, 12:15 AM~16241960
> *Best bike 200 huh.. that should lure out sum good bikes..
> *



We know the Paz brothers are going to take it too. Thats their town.


----------



## lilwill1999

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 9 2010, 11:25 PM~16242030
> *We know the Paz brothers are going to take it too. Thats their town.
> *


we will c his comp is coming down 4 this show his vegas comp


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by lilwill1999_@Jan 10 2010, 11:05 AM~16244140
> *we will c his comp is coming down 4 this show his vegas  comp
> *


I saw no comp in vegas that was close to MOS. Unless someone made some improvements ???


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by lilwill1999_@Jan 9 2010, 10:32 AM~16235894
> *hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected]
> due date mar 10,2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What is the entry fee going to be for bikes ??


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by lilwill1999_@Jan 10 2010, 11:05 AM~16244140
> *we will c his comp is coming down 4 this show his vegas  comp
> *



HA.......We will see.
Who is judging the show?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 10 2010, 11:26 AM~16244273
> *I saw no comp in vegas that was close to MOS. Unless someone made some improvements ???
> *



There must be some secrets going around.. :uh:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 10 2010, 11:54 AM~16244490
> *There must be some secrets going around.. :uh:
> *


Someone knows more than what they are letting us know... :angry:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 10 2010, 12:04 PM~16244558
> *Someone knows more than what they are letting us know...  :angry:
> *


there might be there might not be......... but hey who cares. a show is a show


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 10 2010, 12:14 PM~16244623
> *there might be there might not be......... but hey who cares. a show is a show
> *



True, just another chance for true builders to talk shop and kick back!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 10 2010, 12:19 PM~16244659
> *True, just another chance for true builders to talk shop and kick back!
> *



yeah or to chop it up as Johnny would say. I hope they come down......team az can kick it and chill. maybe have a party at my pad


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 10 2010, 12:21 PM~16244672
> *yeah or to chop it up as Johnny would say. I hope they come down......team az can kick it and chill. maybe have a party at my pad
> *



Sounds like a plan, Ill bring the carne... :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

thats what i am talking about! if we can do it after the show.......maybe at a park or my pad and have fun. maybe we will have something that will hit bumper by then !


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 10 2010, 12:28 PM~16244728
> *thats what i am talking about! if we can do it after the show.......maybe at a park or my pad and have fun. maybe we will have something that will hit bumper by then !
> *



Cool... but if you sell MOS it should go to a buisness or stay in AZ... just my 2 cents! :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 10 2010, 12:31 PM~16244759
> *Cool... but if you sell MOS it should go to a buisness or stay in AZ... just my 2 cents! :biggrin:
> *


yeah well i a perfect world i would like to see SHAQ get it. 
But I hear you.
It will be sad. That bike has gone against a lot of top builders.
Morenos, Angus West, Isidrio Juarez, and Mike Linville...plus the other top competition. 
So there is history there.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by lilwill1999_@Jan 10 2010, 11:05 AM~16244140
> *we will c his comp is coming down 4 this show his vegas  comp
> *


There was comp in vegas?


----------



## lilwill1999

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 10 2010, 11:26 AM~16244273
> *I saw no comp in vegas that was close to MOS. Unless someone made some improvements ???
> *


i got hit up but i cant say anything mos bike is sick


----------



## lilwill1999

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 10 2010, 11:27 AM~16244282
> *What is the entry fee going to be for bikes ??
> *










show is april 10th 2010 best of show 500.00 best bike 200.00 and hop 200.00 need more info hit up will at [email protected] or 520)971-0432 pre -reg just e mail me 20.00$pre reg for cars 15.00$for bikes 20.00 for $ hop bombs/50/60/70/80/90/newer/luxury/trucks/suv/motorcycles/bikes/peddlecars/trikes/1st and 2nd place classifications steet mild semi full radical


----------



## lilwill1999

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 10 2010, 11:52 AM~16244468
> *HA.......We will see.
> Who is judging the show?
> *


dont know yet bro but i got to say that what happen in 2009 2010 is a new year lets start clean is it kool


----------



## lilwill1999

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 10 2010, 12:28 PM~16244728
> *thats what i am talking about! if we can do it after the show.......maybe at a park or my pad and have fun. maybe we will have something that will hit bumper by then !
> *


there is a after party at dv8


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 11 2010, 09:04 PM~16254481
> *What's up AZ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin: 
T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## lilwill1999

hit me up at [email protected] or 520)971-0432


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassup AZ!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 10 2010, 11:34 AM~16244778
> *yeah well i a perfect world i would like to see SHAQ get it.
> But I hear you.
> It will be sad. That bike has gone against a lot of top builders.
> Morenos, Angus West, Isidrio Juarez, and Mike Linville...plus the other top competition.
> So there is history there.
> *


has shaq seen it? i went to UNC with sean may, and i know he's been spreading the word about sprockets magazine.........maybe i can get a copy into shaqs hands? sean is hard to get ahold of but let me see what i can do, pm me with how much your looking to get. i cant promise anything but i'll give it a shot.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 12 2010, 09:47 PM~16273199
> *has shaq seen it? i went to UNC with sean may, and i know he's been spreading the word about sprockets magazine.........maybe i can get a copy into shaqs hands? sean is hard to get ahold of but let me see what i can do, pm me with how much your looking to get. i cant promise anything but i'll give it a shot.
> *


you talking about shaq the old lakers guy?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 12 2010, 09:16 PM~16273631
> *you talking about shaq the old lakers guy?
> *


yeah why?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

FUCK SHAQ AKA SHAQTUS :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 12 2010, 09:47 PM~16273199
> *has shaq seen it? i went to UNC with sean may, and i know he's been spreading the word about sprockets magazine.........maybe i can get a copy into shaqs hands? sean is hard to get ahold of but let me see what i can do, pm me with how much your looking to get. i cant promise anything but i'll give it a shot.
> *



lets give it a try......doesnt hurt to try


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...tid=61501961001

This was a piece that new york times did. 
This is what some of the riderz in Tucson are trying to do.

Groupe 
Tucsons finest
Sophisticated 
Originals for life 
and many more.

Trying to change the aspect and stereotype we recieve as a whole.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 13 2010, 12:18 PM~16278362
> *http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...tid=61501961001
> 
> This was a piece that new york times did.
> This is what some of the riderz in Tucson are trying to do.
> 
> Groupe
> Tucsons finest
> Sophisticated
> Originals for life
> and many more.
> 
> Trying to change the aspect and stereotype we recieve as a whole.
> *



Pretty cool video.. Is that your conv 66 ?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2010, 01:22 PM~16278864
> *Pretty cool video.. Is that your conv 66 ?
> *



That is a friends, from Groupe C.C.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 12 2010, 10:35 PM~16273870
> *yeah why?
> *


lol just wandering. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 13 2010, 01:25 PM~16278888
> *That is a friends, from Groupe C.C.
> *


Oh cool its clean!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

HaHa Thanks Choas91 for finding this site.. Ive always wanted to see what my bike would look like on a cover :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2010, 03:42 PM~16280137
> *HaHa Thanks Choas91 for finding this site.. Ive always wanted to see what my bike would look like on a cover  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want to see it on a cover of sprockets magazine! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

You and me both... :biggrin: Hopefully it'll be worthy as soon as KrazyKutting and hopefully the Paz Bros get done with it !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 14 2010, 01:48 AM~16280206
> *You and me both...  :biggrin:  Hopefully it'll be worthy as soon as KrazyKutting and hopefully the Paz Bros get done with it !
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2010, 02:48 PM~16280206
> *You and me both...  :biggrin:  Hopefully it'll be worthy as soon as KrazyKutting and hopefully the Paz Bros get done with it !
> *


 :0 ..............


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 13 2010, 11:18 AM~16278362
> *http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...tid=61501961001
> 
> This was a piece that new york times did.
> This is what some of the riderz in Tucson are trying to do.
> 
> Groupe
> Tucsons finest
> Sophisticated
> Originals for life
> and many more.
> 
> Trying to change the aspect and stereotype we recieve as a whole.
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 13 2010, 10:18 PM~16278362
> *http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...tid=61501961001
> 
> This was a piece that new york times did.
> This is what some of the riderz in Tucson are trying to do.
> 
> Groupe
> Tucsons finest
> Sophisticated
> Originals for life
> and many more.
> 
> Trying to change the aspect and stereotype we recieve as a whole.
> *


That's awesome guys its a great thing to bring lowriding back out to Tucson again. This year I hope to see more shows and events because its closer to home for me only an hour away. 

So keep doing things like that guys you know you got my support as well as RO PHX chap support


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 13 2010, 05:55 PM~16281574
> *That's awesome guys its a great thing to bring lowriding back out to Tucson again.  This year I hope to see more shows and events because its closer to home for me only an hour away.
> 
> So keep doing things like that guys you know you got my support as well as RO PHX chap support
> *



Where have you been hiding homie?? They are calling you out for a build off! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2010, 03:42 PM~16280137
> *HaHa Thanks Choas91 for finding this site.. Ive always wanted to see what my bike would look like on a cover  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea.i couldent reazist putting it up. :biggrin: now if only my forks wer engraved and plated and my frame was painted with matching rims :cheesy:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 13 2010, 05:55 PM~16281574
> *That's awesome guys its a great thing to bring lowriding back out to Tucson again.  This year I hope to see more shows and events because its closer to home for me only an hour away.
> 
> So keep doing things like that guys you know you got my support as well as RO PHX chap support
> *



I know bROther! And we will support you guys also.
Were just trying to show the positive side of lowridering. Giving back to the community.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 13 2010, 11:37 PM~16286171
> *yea.i  couldent reazist putting it up. :biggrin:  now if only my forks wer engraved and plated and my frame was painted with matching rims :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Keep it in house meaning shoot Hermanos of Peace a PM!.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

still in the hunt for a new club name.


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WASSUP AZ :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

wassup homie!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave: What up AZ


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 15 2010, 11:00 AM~16300452
> *:wave: What up AZ
> *



Wassup Jay!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTMFT FOR TEAM AZ


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

OH SHIT CHINGO BLING THE TAMALE KINGPIN IS GONNA BE THERE. :biggrin:  MC MACMAGIC SUCKS THO.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT AZ!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DAM WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO THE CARDINALS :angry:  I'M A 49ERS FAN BUT I WANTED THE HOME TEAM TO WIN. O WELL THERE'S ALWAYS NEXT YEAR.  WHAT'S UP AZ.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 16 2010, 06:16 PM~16311800
> *DAM WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO THE CARDINALS :angry:   I'M A 49ERS FAN BUT I WANTED THE HOME TEAM TO WIN. O WELL THERE'S ALWAYS NEXT YEAR.  WHAT'S UP AZ.
> *



Yeah not a good day.. but oh well better than the no playoff cards....


----------



## PHXKSTM

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ

AFTER PARTY - 21 AND OVER ONLY!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

AZ TTMFT.


----------



## TonyO

Whats up Team AZ.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

HEY TONY HOW MANY BIKES U BRINGING TO PHX SHOW?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 24 2010, 12:18 AM~16386669
> *HEY TONY HOW MANY BIKES U BRINGING TO PHX SHOW?
> *


5 or 6


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

BALLER


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 24 2010, 03:29 AM~16388031
> *BALLER
> *


trying to scale down. :happysad: 

I'm not sure which ones I'll probably end up bringing Pirate bike, Wyatt's Revenge, Lil Devil, and whatever else I got in the trailer, probably 3 OG Lil Tigers.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup homies... stopping by to say whatup to yall!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP WHERE U BEEN HIDIN AT BRO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 24 2010, 11:45 AM~16392026
> *WHAT'S UP WHERE U BEEN HIDIN AT BRO
> *


He's been hiding under the couch waiting to stab you hno: damn Chuckie :nosad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2010, 10:39 AM~16393568
> *He's been hiding under the couch waiting to stab you hno:  damn Chuckie :nosad:
> *



HA ... Nah but hopefully he will be half ready for PHX!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

wassup bro will you be ready by PHX??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey homies whats crackin?

have any of you had to register at the day of show. and if so could you give me some guidence on it? i ask cuz i dont see myself making the preregistration date. not with the way the build ups are comming. the pre. is due on feb 19th.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 25 2010, 05:40 PM~16407548
> *hey homies whats crackin?
> 
> have any of you had to register at the day of show. and if so could you give me some guidence on it?  i ask cuz i dont see myself making the preregistration date.  not with the way the build ups are comming.  the pre. is due on feb 19th.
> *



You can just roll in on sunday early morning before the show starts. Pay your entree fee. Their shouldnt be no problem for bikes. You will be outside though. If you need anymore help just ask one of the LRM staff members.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 25 2010, 04:45 PM~16407593
> *You can just roll in on sunday early morning before the show starts. Pay your entree fee. Their shouldnt be no problem for bikes. You will be outside though. If you need anymore help just ask one of the LRM staff members.
> *


  thanks homie.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 26 2010, 02:45 AM~16407593
> *You can just roll in on sunday early morning before the show starts. Pay your entree fee. Their shouldnt be no problem for bikes. You will be outside though. If you need anymore help just ask one of the LRM staff members.
> *


I wouldn't risk doing that just send in your $20 early and be done with it the bikes do sell out before Saturday. They've sold out before saturday for the bikes for the past 2 or 3 years.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2010, 05:07 PM~16407860
> *I wouldn't risk doing that just send in your $20 early and be done with it the bikes do sell out before Saturday.  They've sold out before saturday for the bikes for the past 2 or 3 years.
> *


the thing is i wont have the pics of the bikes to send them as they request. ive got money for it. but the pics.


----------



## Raguness

PM Sent


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 26 2010, 04:47 AM~16409093
> *the thing is i wont have the pics of the bikes to send them as they request. ive got money for it. but the pics.
> *


Send it in without the pics and email the pics to Yolanda later on, at least they'll get your application its better than not being able to get into the show at all come Sunday when they tell you :buttkick:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2010, 07:17 PM~16409412
> *Send it in without the pics and email the pics to Yolanda later on, at least they'll get your application its better than not being able to get into the show at all come Sunday when they tell you :buttkick:
> *


do you have there e mail?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 26 2010, 05:31 AM~16409573
> *do you have there e mail?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2010, 07:49 PM~16409824
> *PM Sent
> *


reaceved.


----------



## 916_king




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2010, 06:07 PM~16407860
> *I wouldn't risk doing that just send in your $20 early and be done with it the bikes do sell out before Saturday.  They've sold out before saturday for the bikes for the past 2 or 3 years.
> *



 I use to do it all the time and had no problem. Your right on just sending the money in. If your not ready by that time at least you get one bracelet to get in. Cheaper than paying the whole thirty bucks.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Please send me the info.. I need to pre reg dont have any info on it


----------



## PHXKSTM

i have a bunch printed out here in tempe come by any time d


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

whats up az? im filling out my registration forms. but need to know...

what catagory does this frame fit in? i see it fitting in ether STREET CUSTOM and MILD CUSTOM. what do you guys think?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 27 2010, 12:09 AM~16425171
> *whats  up az? im filling out my registration forms. but need to know...
> 
> what catagory does this frame fit in?  i see it fitting in ether STREET CUSTOM and  MILD CUSTOM.  what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


street custom has 0 modifications to the frame. i see 2 already


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 27 2010, 09:09 AM~16425171
> *whats  up az? im filling out my registration forms. but need to know...
> 
> what catagory does this frame fit in?  i see it fitting in ether STREET CUSTOM and  MILD CUSTOM.  what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tank and skirts its Semi custom bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jan 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16425380-->
> 
> 
> 
> street custom has 0 modifications to the frame.  i see 2 already
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Jan 26 2010, 11:37 PM~16425496
> *Tank and skirts its Semi custom bro
> *


alright


----------



## lilwill1999

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 15 2010, 08:05 PM~16305057
> *OH SHIT CHINGO BLING THE TAMALE KINGPIN IS GONNA BE THERE. :biggrin:   MC MACMAGIC SUCKS THO.
> *


ya he going to b there


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hey Wasssup Yall... what are you guys up 2


----------



## PHXKSTM

I'm finishing up my last two episodes of season 10 SG1. exciting huh!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 29 2010, 07:41 AM~16446592
> *I'm finishing up my last two episodes of season 10 SG1.  exciting huh!
> *


Damn I wish I was kickin back chillin TTTing like you guys :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 28 2010, 08:23 PM~16445638
> *Hey Wasssup Yall... what are you guys up 2
> *


shoot im looking at maybe getting and all O.G. 63 impala wagon from a homie.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 29 2010, 09:03 AM~16447713
> *shoot im looking at maybe getting and all O.G. 63 impala wagon from a homie.
> *


Stay with the bike :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 29 2010, 12:23 AM~16448477
> *Stay with the bike  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: i hear yea. but ive been looking to get a ride to cruise with my family for some time now. and the homies asking a decent price for it. but it dont mean im gonna stop building my bikes. just means ill have another piece of history to restore and build up.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 28 2010, 09:41 PM~16446592
> *I'm finishing up my last two episodes of season 10 SG1.  exciting huh!
> *



no :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## jr602

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 28 2010, 09:41 PM~16446592
> *I'm finishing up my last two episodes of season 10 SG1.  exciting huh!
> *


 :uh: not really bro.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 29 2010, 10:34 AM~16448561
> *lol  :biggrin:  i hear yea. but ive been looking to get a ride to cruise with my family for some time now.  and the homies asking a decent price for it.  but it dont mean im gonna stop building my bikes.  just means ill have another piece of history to restore and build up.
> *


rides are overrated, bikes are where its at :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2010, 01:54 AM~16465894
> *rides are overrated, bikes are where its at  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 31 2010, 02:24 AM~16466196
> *:loco:
> *



Both are cool if you can afford the hobby :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TEAM AZ TTMFT. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

YESSIR


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:h5:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTT.

alright fellas, the homie RO danny and i are trying to bring the lowrider movment in kingman AZ a little stronger. but we need some help. if your interested lmk.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup !!!... what kind of help are you looking for???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 5 2010, 03:24 PM~16524093
> *Wasssup !!!... what kind of help are you looking for???
> *


any kind of help we can get homie. weather it be getting the show set up. getting the food,entertainment,trophys,ect ready and payed up. getting some hoppers,or getting some entrys for it.

we are welcoming everyone to join. weather it be a car,truck,bomb,motorcycle,bicycle,tricycle or pedal car. we welcome it in. we are trying for fathersday. so its on a sunday when all the family can come and enjoy it. :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowInLove

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Feb 5 2010, 07:08 PM~16525624
> *any kind of help we can get homie. weather it be getting the show set up. getting the food,entertainment,trophys,ect ready and payed up. getting some hoppers,or getting some entrys for it.
> 
> we are welcoming everyone to join. weather it be a car,truck,bomb,motorcycle,bicycle,tricycle or pedal car. we welcome it in.  we are trying for fathersday. so its on a sunday when all the family can come and enjoy it. :biggrin:
> *


if its on a sunday i aint going


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Feb 5 2010, 07:08 PM~16525624
> *any kind of help we can get homie. weather it be getting the show set up. getting the food,entertainment,trophys,ect ready and payed up. getting some hoppers,or getting some entrys for it.
> 
> we are welcoming everyone to join. weather it be a car,truck,bomb,motorcycle,bicycle,tricycle or pedal car. we welcome it in.  we are trying for fathersday. so its on a sunday when all the family can come and enjoy it. :biggrin:
> *




Its going to alot of work. You guys have cruise nights in kingman


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 5 2010, 08:12 PM~16526885
> *Its going to alot of work. You guys have cruise nights in kingman
> *


yea. but we have a good start. we have 

RO danny helping

lowlinc93 helping 

and myself helping as a start. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 5 2010, 03:24 PM~16524093
> *Wasssup !!!... what kind of help are you looking for???
> *


we will sure need some bikes,trikes and pedal cars out there to give the youth somthing to inspire them. i know im bringing t.o.c. and broken wings. maybe g.a. if shes built up enough. what you think homie? wanna roll to k-town in june for a fathersday picnic/ show n shine?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Word is that AZ has another heavy hitter out there??? Anyone knows whos busting out with something crazy???


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 8 2010, 02:52 PM~16550218
> *Word is that AZ has another heavy hitter out there??? Anyone knows whos busting out with something crazy???
> *



:dunno: Is it you?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WE ALL KNOW ITS CHAOS. IS IT ME OR DOES CHAOS KINDA LOOK LIKE MARILYN MANSON??  :dunno: :rofl: :rofl: LOL. WHAT'S UP BUDDY HOW ALL YOUR BIKES COMING ALONG?? HOPE YOUR SHOW IS ON A SUNDAY THAT WAY I CAN GO.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 8 2010, 02:50 PM~16550769
> *WE ALL KNOW ITS CHAOS. IS IT ME OR DOES CHAOS KINDA LOOK LIKE MARILYN MANSON??   :dunno:  :rofl:  :rofl:  LOL. WHAT'S UP BUDDY HOW ALL YOUR BIKES COMING ALONG?? HOPE YOUR SHOW IS ON A SUNDAY THAT WAY I CAN GO.
> *


they are good. jr has got um in the works. its a sunday indeed. just hope that the sun is on our side this june.


----------



## TonyO

$450 picked up. I'll be at the PHX show for anyone interested in getting this from me:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524760


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2010, 04:30 PM~16551593
> *$450 picked up.  I'll be at the PHX show for anyone interested in getting this from me:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Primer it tony!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 8 2010, 01:52 PM~16550218
> *Word is that AZ has another heavy hitter out there??? Anyone knows whos busting out with something crazy???
> *



:yes: i do :ninja: :wave: What's up!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 10 2010, 07:16 PM~16576550
> *:yes: i do  :ninja:  :wave: What's up!
> *



What up jay!!! So yoou kno who this person is?? And don't say an old name either haha


----------



## TonyO

Rollerz Only Pre-Car Show Party!

Saturday March 6th 2010 @ The Matador 

car clubs and public welcome!!

presented by Rollerz Only "Phoenix Chapter" & DTG Entertainment



$2 coronas



Dress code strictly enforced: no hats, white tees, jerseys

125 East Adams Street

Phoenix, AZ 85004 (1st St and Adams) 

Parking garage is on 2nd st and Adams

9pm-2am

$5 at the door

females free til 11pm 

Opening set by DJ Darkk Nite, closing set by DJ Los “the illegal amigo”


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT wasssssup team az... hope to see you all in March!


----------



## Latino66

was up Arizona..anything going on on the 4th of july weekend ? Ima be out there n thought hitting couple shows ?? :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT PART OF AZ U COMIN TO??


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 18 2010, 04:09 AM~16649466
> *WHAT PART OF AZ U COMIN TO??
> *


not sure yeat.. my nephew them live out there and he getten married on July 4th soo. I'ma go out there. :biggrin: as soon as I get an address will let ya guys know...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

AZ TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>New! New! New! New! New!

Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we got Pep of the Mesa AZ Chapter in our "Lowrider Style Members" page! We got one the most shocking Hopping Video's ever in our "Lowrider Style Video's" page! (scroll to very bottom). You won't believe what airbags can do! In our "Lowrider Style Events" page we got the "Majestic's 10th Annual Picnic" pic's! See if your ramfla made it! And we got the newest video by "Strickly Clownin Productions"- the full length video of the "Get Low Car Show"! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new![/i]

Here your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Bump TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## TonyO

Rollerz Only Pre-Car Show Party!

Saturday March 6th 2010 @ The Matador 

car clubs and public welcome!!

presented by Rollerz Only "Phoenix Chapter" & DTG Entertainment



*$2 coronas*



Dress code strictly enforced: no hats, white tees, jerseys

125 East Adams Street

Phoenix, AZ 85004 (1st St and Adams) 

Parking garage is on 2nd st and Adams

9pm-2am

$5 at the door

females free til 11pm 

Opening set by DJ Darkk Nite, closing set by DJ Los “the illegal amigo”


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup.... see you guys on sun... but they are forecasting rain!!!


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 1 2010, 09:56 PM~16767137
> *Wasssup.... see you guys on sun... but they are forecasting rain!!!
> *


shoot ill be there rain or shine. if it rains ill just wrap my seat in plastic wrap. :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONYO


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup homies.. hopefully it doesn't rain cuz this should be a cool event.. see ya there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 3 2010, 06:19 PM~16787781
> *Whatup homies.. hopefully it doesn't rain cuz this should be a cool event.. see ya there
> *


yea. ill meet you out there. ill be out there repping the E.P.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

ROLLERZ ONLY PHX CHAPTER WILL BE INLINE EARLY TOMORROW MORNING!! WE WILL AS SO BE COOKING UP BREAKFEST!!! STOP BY AN SAY WHAT UP!!! SEE YOU GUYS INLINE!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 5 2010, 03:17 PM~16807048
> *ROLLERZ ONLY PHX CHAPTER WILL BE INLINE EARLY TOMORROW MORNING!! WE WILL AS SO BE COOKING UP BREAKFEST!!! STOP BY AN SAY WHAT UP!!! SEE YOU GUYS INLINE!!!!!:biggrin:
> *


Any bacon?? :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 30 2010, 06:10 PM~16462891
> *:uh: not really bro.
> *


Jr Nice to see ya today hope you find the part you need.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 4 2010, 04:08 AM~16787664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONYO
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Mar 5 2010, 03:17 PM~16807048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY PHX CHAPTER WILL BE INLINE EARLY TOMORROW MORNING!! WE WILL AS SO BE COOKING UP BREAKFEST!!! STOP BY AN SAY WHAT UP!!! SEE YOU GUYS INLINE!!!!!:biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Mar 5 2010, 03:24 PM~16807088
> *Any bacon??  :biggrin:
> *


it was nice seeing you guys over there sunday. hope to be seeing yall again soon. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Sup homies... who's all going to to the steady dippin show??


----------



## PHXKSTM

Just spoke with sal I will try to at least show up maybe have the bike in the car just incase. childs play commin out? or too little of a show for that badass?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 13 2010, 06:20 PM~16882403
> *Just spoke with sal    I will try to at least show up  maybe have the bike in the car just incase.    childs play commin out? or too little of a show for that badass?
> *


Naw... target date for chucky is san bernadino show.. front fender and brace made need to paint, stripe and muraled now


----------



## Raguness

Whens the steady dippin show i wanna go. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Tomorrow


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Thanks Jay!!!


----------



## Raguness

:banghead: hno: Lets see how much chores I get done today.  And thanks Jay. :h5:


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 14 2010, 06:47 AM~16885559
> *:banghead:  hno: Lets see how much chores I get done today.    And thanks Jay. :h5:
> *



so you can watch cartoons or go to the show? :biggrin: i member getting up early just so i can get my chores done to watch ninja turtles, and bobby's world on time


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

I would pay my younger brother to do mines.. benefits of having a not so smart sibling


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 14 2010, 07:46 AM~16885742
> *so you can watch cartoons or go to the show? :biggrin: i member getting up early just so i can get my chores done to watch ninja turtles, and bobby's world on time
> *


dude I got season 1 and 2 on DVD LOL me and my boy sit there sometimes and watch it. The other day we were watching the movie.  Got a few more loads of laundry to do.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 14 2010, 08:28 AM~16885888
> *I would pay my younger brother to do mines.. benefits of having a not so smart sibling
> *


not so smart or just money motivated.  I would help my brother out when he offered some cash.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 14 2010, 07:53 AM~16884020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This show is cursed. Bad things happen at that show :nosad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2010, 10:08 PM~16891927
> *This show is cursed.  Bad things happen at that show :nosad:
> *


No excuses.. just go..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 15 2010, 08:31 AM~16892192
> *No excuses.. just go..
> *


Nope that show means danger for our chapter, voodoo, bad mojo, everything. Nothing good ever comes from that show for us :nosad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2010, 10:37 PM~16892246
> *Nope that show means danger for our chapter, voodoo, bad mojo, everything.  Nothing good ever comes from that show for us :nosad:
> *


What about just show up and not show?? Show as a vendor!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP AZ WHO'S GOIN TO THE NEW IMAGE SHOW


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 15 2010, 10:01 AM~16893027
> *What about just show up and not show?? Show as a vendor!
> *


I would jinx my sales. I'm tellin you that show is bad business. I'm not even going to be in town that day


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 15 2010, 05:32 AM~16893666
> *I would jinx my sales.  I'm tellin you that show is bad business.  I'm not even going to be in town that day
> *


Haha... ill hand out ur buisness cards...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 15 2010, 06:00 PM~16894291
> *Haha... ill hand out ur buisness cards...
> *


I want nothing to do with that show :|


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

THAT MEANS WE ALL HAVE A GREATER CHANCE OF WINNING SOMETHING SINCE TONY AIN'T GONNA BE THERE LOL JK. WHAT'S UP TONYO


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2010, 10:08 PM~16891927
> *This show is cursed.  Bad things happen at that show :nosad:
> *


Weird. Usually everyone that comes out to the show has a good time. I wonder what could have happened to you to label this show as being cursed. Hopefully, it's an individual issue and not something the whole R.O. family believes.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Sup homies!!! Hey those who can post up ur bikes here.. I wanna see what's still out there..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I WANNA SEE CHUCKY


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 16 2010, 10:50 PM~16913599
> *I WANNA SEE CHUCKY
> *


So do I haha... post up all of urs man!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 16 2010, 10:50 PM~16913599
> *I WANNA SEE CHUCKY
> *


I know u got like 3 projects going!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

LET'S SEE I HAVE 1,2,3,4,5............5. I WOULD IF I KNEW HOW TO POST PICS.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

MOS will be at the Guadalupe show


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 17 2010, 07:47 AM~16915215
> *MOS will be at the Guadalupe show
> *


try to come to the socios show the biggest show in northen cali


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 17 2010, 08:46 AM~16915613
> *try to come to the socios show the biggest show in northen cali
> *



oh really?

need to see what we have planned that weekend and if I can get out of work :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 17 2010, 07:47 AM~16915215
> *MOS will be at the Guadalupe show
> *


Hell yeah ! All we need now to to convince tonyo this show isn't jinxed so he can bring out bankroll and we can have a preview of vegas! Haha

And send me the pics to my email sal and ill load them for ya!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 17 2010, 09:39 AM~16915962
> *oh really?
> 
> need to see what we have planned that weekend and if I can get out of work :biggrin:
> *


yup.......... we want to see mos it will be a honor to have lowrider bike of the year at our show


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

So Anybody going to San Diego?

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 17 2010, 11:46 AM~16917156
> *So Anybody going to San Diego?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Imma be there! But ill be helping johnny with the krazy kutting booth.. so for those that ain't seen me and will be at that show swing by and say what up!

Does that mean [email protected] be there?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2010, 12:07 PM~16917321
> *Imma be there! But ill be helping johnny with the krazy kutting booth.. so for those that ain't seen me and will be at that show swing by and say what up!
> 
> Does that mean [email protected] be there?
> *




shhhh its a secret!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 17 2010, 12:37 PM~16917609
> *shhhh its a secret!
> *


You do know we can read this too don't ya? Haha :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Had to jump start this topic with some AZ bikes.. these are mine.. but lincolnsal is buying the orange bike...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Chucky at his last show before he retired in 2004 LRM Show...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

He's comming for ya!!!!!


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 17 2010, 07:47 AM~16915215
> *MOS will be at the Guadalupe show
> *


 :0 :cheesy: So will "Cover Girl" :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 13 2010, 09:53 PM~16884020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2010, 12:07 PM~16917321
> *Imma be there! But ill be helping johnny with the krazy kutting booth.. so for those that ain't seen me and will be at that show swing by and say what up!Does that mean [email protected] be there?
> *


He'll be the tall one. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 17 2010, 07:33 PM~16921352
> *He'll be the tall one.  :biggrin:
> *


Well I barely fit in those booths at 6"1 335 haha.. yeah u will know it when u see me


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2010, 07:35 PM~16921375
> *Well I barely fit in those booths at 6"1 335 haha.. yeah u will know it when u see me
> *


 :0 You gonna be working security???


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 17 2010, 07:37 PM~16921409
> *:0  You gonna be working security???
> *


Nah they don't have a shirt big enough...haha... just helpn johnny setup his booth nothing big


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 17 2010, 07:42 PM~16915988-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah ! All we need now to to convince tonyo this show isn't jinxed so he can bring out bankroll and we can have a preview of vegas! Haha
> 
> And send me the pics to my email sal and ill load them for ya!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bankroll will not be out until its ready to qualify
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Mar 17 2010, 11:08 PM~16917886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good with that bad ass sissybar. Still got a lot more parts to do on Chucky I'll try to make it out to yuma soon and get a lot of TNT work done that needs to be done. Just been busy with school but now that I'm onto dissertation phase I should have more time. I plan to finish it within a year :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 17 2010, 09:05 PM~16922633
> *bankroll will not be out until its ready to qualify
> Lookin good with that bad ass sissybar.  Still got a lot more parts to do on Chucky I'll try to make it out to yuma soon and get a lot of TNT work done that needs to be done.  Just been busy with school but now that I'm onto dissertation phase I should have more time.  I plan to finish it within a year  :happysad:
> *


No worries man.. ill be out there to help in any way I can.. just can't wait to bust out w all new parts!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2010, 09:15 PM~16922746
> *No worries man.. ill be out there to help in any way I can.. just can't wait to bust out w all new parts!
> *



and with some engraving!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Its offical Lowrider Style, Intruders And Dukes are teaming up to help a lil homie get a wheel chair lift for their van!!!!!!
Show date: Sunday April 25th 2010!!!!!
Location coming soon!!!!!!
Flyer coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 18 2010, 07:34 AM~16925668
> *and with some engraving!
> *


Yep gotta step up my game and finally spring for some engraving!!!


----------



## TonyO

wow its nice to see all these shows coming up even an adult show at a strip club. Looks like AZ is the new Cali


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

YEAH SEEMS LIKE THERE'S A SHOW AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassup peeps! Where's chaos been? Or I think his new screen name is passionate.. I think he's about to murder the scene!


----------



## 602 Monte

Does anybody know where I can get a pedal car? Something I can fix up,not already done.thanks 602 434 6530


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 19 2010, 05:40 AM~16935034
> *Wassup peeps! Where's chaos been? Or I think his new screen name is passionate.. I think he's about to murder the scene!
> *



he's around, puttin in some work. wish i could show some pics :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

What up y'all... me and tonyo are on our way to san diego... wish us luck homie still repping AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 19 2010, 08:15 PM~16941603
> *What up y'all... me and tonyo are on our way to san diego... wish us luck homie still repping AZ
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIES!!!


For those lowrider bikes staying here in az. Sprockets Magazine will be at the New Image car show shooting pics and video for the website! Be sure to look for me, I'd like to interview a few homies from the az-side! If you dont know me, I'll be sporting my Identity Car Club gear! :biggrin: :biggrin: Also Ill be taking out "RatBag" a trike that was made out of pure spare parts! Not a show stopper but just pure fun of building it! See you guys tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 20 2010, 11:44 AM~16945576
> *GOOD LUCK HOMIES!!!
> For those lowrider bikes staying here in az. Sprockets Magazine will be at the New Image car show shooting pics and video for the website! Be sure to look for me, I'd like to interview a few homies from the az-side! If you dont know me, I'll be sporting my Identity Car Club gear!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Also Ill be taking out "RatBag" a trike that was made out of pure spare parts! Not a show stopper but just pure fun of building it! See you guys tomorrow!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks mando.. we made it here and will be taking pics of the show tomorrow so I can post them up for everyone.. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 20 2010, 04:35 PM~16946991
> *
> *


Whatup bro! Next time ur comming along with us!


----------



## PHXKSTM

Good Luck you guys 

az gots to show cali a few things


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

HELL YEAH. NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR ALL THOSE PUTTING AZ ON THE MAP LIKE TONYO AND ROLLERZ ONLY, THE PAZ BROTHERS , DANIEL CHILDSPLAY. BRING SOME TROPHIES TO AZ FELLAS


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 20 2010, 08:34 PM~16948634
> *HELL YEAH. NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR ALL THOSE PUTTING AZ ON THE MAP LIKE TONYO AND ROLLERZ ONLY, THE PAZ BROTHERS , DANIEL CHILDSPLAY. BRING SOME TROPHIES TO AZ FELLAS
> *


Man don't forget urself, Joey w the phoenix kustoms crew, and all the other AZ builders that keep the sport alive. Trust me AZ has sum heavy hitters comming out real soon!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

AZ TO THE TOP GUYS  PHOENIX KUSTOMS MAN THEY RIDE THEIR SHIT MUCH RESPECTS. MAN I HOPE SOMEDAY I'M IN THE SAME LEAGUE AS THE AZ FINEST BIKE BUILDERS. O YEAH I CAN'T FORGET ABOUT MATT (CHAOS) . REPPIN ALL THE WAY FROM K- TOWN


----------



## Raguness

Bike is shiny, bike is loaded about to jump in the shower see team AZ out there later.  :biggrin: :wave: :h5:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Good luck homies!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 17 2010, 01:08 PM~16917886-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you going to have chucky ready for sb ? if not i know my homie from bhc has a show comming up for september 18th. and laughlin has the happy times events show comming up in october. also maybe youll be able to make the k-town picnic this june 20th.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Raguness_@Mar 17 2010, 04:25 PM~16919554
> *:0  :cheesy: So will "Cover Girl"  :biggrin:
> *


id love to see you and cover girl out here this summer.



> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 17 2010, 09:05 PM~16922633-->
> 
> 
> 
> bankroll will not be out until its ready to qualify
> Lookin good with that bad ass sissybar.  Still got a lot more parts to do on Chucky I'll try to make it out to yuma soon and get a lot of TNT work done that needs to be done.  Just been busy with school but now that I'm onto dissertation phase I should have more time.  I plan to finish it within a year  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and same with you tony and a bike or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hermanos of [email protected] 18 2010, 07:34 AM~16925668
> *and with some engraving!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you also. engraving lol, reminds me of my secret build i have in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cadillac [email protected] 18 2010, 10:39 PM~16933720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its offical Lowrider Style, Intruders And Dukes are teaming up to help a lil homie get a wheel chair lift for their van!!!!!!
> Show date: Sunday April 25th 2010!!!!!
> Location coming soon!!!!!!
> Flyer coming soon!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey jay maybe you can roll out this way somtime two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 11:00 PM~16933989
> *Yep gotta step up my game and finally spring for some engraving!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 05:40 AM~16935034
> *Wassup peeps! Where's chaos been? Or I think his new screen name is passionate.. I think he's about to murder the scene!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 06:22 PM~16940491
> *he's around, puttin in some work.  wish i could show some pics :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey joey. you can post a lil sneak peak to leave the homies guessing.
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Mar 20 2010, 11:44 AM~16945576
> *GOOD LUCK HOMIES!!!
> For those lowrider bikes staying here in az. Sprockets Magazine will be at the New Image car show shooting pics and video for the website! Be sure to look for me, I'd like to interview a few homies from the az-side! If you dont know me, I'll be sporting my Identity Car Club gear!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Also Ill be taking out "RatBag" a trike that was made out of pure spare parts! Not a show stopper but just pure fun of building it! See you guys tomorrow!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shoot wish i could of made it. i was hanging with friends. its been the first time in about five months that i got out of my house to see the daylight here in this small town.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 20 2010, 09:09 PM~16948982
> *AZ TO THE TOP GUYS   PHOENIX KUSTOMS MAN THEY RIDE THEIR SHIT MUCH RESPECTS. MAN I HOPE SOMEDAY I'M IN THE SAME LEAGUE AS THE AZ FINEST BIKE BUILDERS. O YEAH I CAN'T FORGET ABOUT MATT (CHAOS) . REPPIN ALL THE WAY FROM K- TOWN
> *


id of been fully riding mine but the chain was a link to long aand kept falling off. but we will fix that. :biggrin:  k-town is getting there. five bikes strong , all from the PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey if any of you have a myspace. send me an add. 

http://www.myspace.com/phoenixkustomsb.c.k-townchap

youll recanize my profile cuz its the only lolo one. :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 21 2010, 07:56 PM~16955907
> *hey if any of you have a myspace.  send me an add.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/phoenixkustomsb.c.k-townchap
> 
> youll recanize my profile cuz its the only lolo one. :cheesy:
> *


What up homie haven't seen you in here in awhile... post up sum of ur projects on this thread when u can k!


----------



## Raguness

Uploading the new image pics now.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 21 2010, 09:03 PM~16956801
> *Uploading the new image pics now.
> *


Cool bro.. ill load mine when I get home tomorrow...


----------



## Raguness

The hot wing eating contest. :roflmao: 


















PHXKSTMS (wearing glasses no hat)









I'll give y'all props that shit looked chiloso. :run:


----------



## mando

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 21 2010, 09:59 PM~16957510
> *The hot wing eating contest.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXKSTMS (wearing glasses no hat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give y'all props that shit looked chiloso. :run:
> *


THX FOR COMING OUT FELLAS NEVER NEW AZ HAD SOME BAD ASS BIKES MUCH PROPS FOR EVERBODY WHO BROUGHT A BIKE COMPETITION WAS TOUGH


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 21 2010, 09:59 PM~16957510
> *The hot wing eating contest.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXKSTMS (wearing glasses no hat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give y'all props that shit looked chiloso. :run:
> *


Man I missed a good show it looks like.. that's cool how u had a rep from every club to do that contest...lots of goodtimes


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 21 2010, 08:14 PM~16956119
> *What up homie haven't seen you in here in awhile... post up sum of ur projects on this thread when u can k!
> *


ill do so. wish i had pics of my china frame. ima have to call my sister and find out when im due to get it back. t.o.c. is up there in phoenix till its tank repair and other body works done then it should get sent to you for some kandy and graphix. hendrix 71 is resting up for a make over soon or later and 
DRAGON HEART is in the works for the homies to drool over. family jewel needs some weld and cutting work done to it. before it get to primer and paint. and jay(syked1) and d-twist are teaming up to bring a lil more spice to t.o.c.s build up.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 21 2010, 11:30 PM~16958442
> *ill do so.  wish i had pics of my china frame.  ima have to call my sister and find out when im due to get it back.  t.o.c. is up there in phoenix till its tank repair and other body works done then it should get sent to you for some kandy and graphix.  hendrix 71 is resting up for a make over soon or later and
> DRAGON HEART is in the works for the homies to drool over.  family jewel needs some weld and cutting work done to it. before it get to primer and paint.  and jay(syked1) and d-twist are teaming up to bring a lil more spice to t.o.c.s build up.
> *


Sounds good bro let me know whatever u need.. body paint murals parts.. we got all the connections, even got a guy in phx that can do twist and water twist.. its all about team AZ


----------



## jr602

what up az! its good to see that az is droping some bomb shit.matt cant wait to see your projects when they are done.and same to you joey that 26inch is looking tite.you and phoenix kustoms are doing it big.what up childs play still gata get at you about them mirrors.its been a while since i been on here and i see that ive been missing alot.much love and respect to all the az side.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 22 2010, 01:48 PM~16963354
> *Sounds good bro let me know whatever u need.. body paint murals parts.. we got all the connections, even got a guy in phx that can do twist and water twist.. its all about team AZ
> *



WHAT!!!!! :cheesy: 
TEAM AZ DOING it BIG


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 21 2010, 09:59 PM~16957510
> *The hot wing eating contest.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXKSTMS (wearing glasses no hat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give y'all props that shit looked chiloso. :run:
> *




so who won?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 22 2010, 01:48 PM~16963354-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good bro let me know whatever u need.. body paint murals parts.. we got all the connections, even got a guy in phx that can do twist and water twist.. its all about team AZ
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> water twist sounds like somthing classy. may have him add some to my parts. im actualy looking for a cheap 16'' china frame. i want to cut the crank shaft off family jewel and replace it with the 16'' one. this way i can add a new crank,sprocket and pedals.
> <!--QuoteBegin-jr602_@Mar 22 2010, 02:00 PM~16963457
> *what up az! its good to see that az is droping some bomb shit.matt cant wait to see your projects when they are done.and same to you joey that 26inch is looking tite.you and phoenix kustoms are doing it big.what up childs play still gata get at you about them mirrors.its been a while since i been on here and i see that ive been missing alot.much love and respect to all the az side.
> *


hey jr nice to see you back. hey if your still trying to get a new club started, i have the endless passion name's recipe so you can get it back up and running.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

cool. love the bikes and trikes guys.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 21 2010, 09:59 PM~16957510
> *The hot wing eating contest.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHXKSTMS (wearing glasses no hat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give y'all props that shit looked chiloso. :run:
> *



hell yeah they were hot! I bit my finger too! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 22 2010, 02:03 PM~16963482
> *so who won?
> *


not me......4th one i was done! Homie from Unity ate 13 or something


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Mar 22 2010, 02:03 PM~16963482-->
> 
> 
> 
> so who won?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unity car club got first
> 
> Phoenix kustoms got second
> 
> forgot who won the tie for third
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2010, 05:14 PM~16965228
> *hell yeah they were hot! I bit my finger too! lol
> *


hell yeah they were hot!!! People were yelling not to swallow but i scarfed the things down. even took a couple to finish eating


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 22 2010, 05:18 PM~16965269
> *unity car club got first
> 
> Phoenix kustoms got second
> 
> forgot who won the tie for third
> hell yeah they were hot!!!    People were yelling not to swallow but i scarfed the things down.  even took a couple to finish eating
> *



Phoenix Riderz took 3rd. You could smell the hottness when they passed the bowl down


----------



## BigMandoAZ

"RatBagster" Built of all spare parts. We were going to tear it down to spare parts again, but our car club\ members liked it want us to keep adding to it! They thought it was cool to have a rotrod themed bike in the line up! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2010, 05:29 PM~16965394
> *"RatBagster" Built of all spare parts. We were going to tear it down to spare parts again, but our car clubs members liked it want us to keep adding to it! They thought it was cool to have a rotrod themed bike in the line up!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: shoot that couldent get any lower.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Mar 22 2010, 05:31 PM~16965411
> *:wow: shoot that couldent get any lower.
> *


nope, its laying on the frame here. It will lift to clear the pedals with no problem at least 4inches of clearance. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2010, 05:37 PM~16965450
> *nope, its laying on the frame here. It will lift to clear the pedals with no problem at least 4inches of clearance.  :biggrin:
> *


nice. is it air bagged or hydros?


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2010, 05:37 PM~16965450
> *nope, its laying on the frame here. It will lift to clear the pedals with no problem at least 4inches of clearance.  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: I can vouch for that. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Mar 22 2010, 05:40 PM~16965471
> *nice. is it air bagged or hydros?
> *


air with a 2500 truck bag


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2010, 05:42 PM~16965494
> *air with a 2500 truck bag
> *


nice. i want to do a raiders themed bike and put a air bag or hydro pump in the center were the metal tube that holds the seat post would go.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Mar 22 2010, 05:46 PM~16965529
> *nice. i want to do a raiders themed bike and put a air bag or hydro pump in the center were the metal tube that holds the seat post would go.
> *


that would look clean


----------



## jr602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 22 2010, 03:10 PM~16964127
> *hey jr nice to see you back.  hey if your still trying to get a new club started, i have the endless passion name's recipe so you can get it back up and running.
> *


for now im just rolling solo man.im focusing on my builds.me my brother and my brother in law are working on some crazy shit were hopeng to get out this year.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 22 2010, 02:02 PM~16963472
> *WHAT!!!!! :cheesy:
> TEAM AZ DOING it BIG
> *


Oh you already kno homie! :biggrin:


----------



## jr602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 22 2010, 07:01 PM~16966345
> *Oh you already kno homie!  :biggrin:
> *


ha for real.arizona is dropping some bomb ass stuff.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Mar 22 2010, 07:09 PM~16966464
> *ha for real.arizona is dropping some bomb ass stuff.
> *


Yep and we are trying to keep everything in house meaning in the state so it helps everyone involved..


----------



## LIL_GRIM

HAS ANYONE ELSE DONE A RAIDERS THEMED BIKE IN HERE?


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Mar 22 2010, 07:30 PM~16966770
> *HAS ANYONE ELSE DONE A RAIDERS THEMED BIKE IN HERE?
> *


 :yessad: bout one in every ten.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by jr602+Mar 22 2010, 06:55 PM~16966249-->
> 
> 
> 
> for now im just rolling solo man.im focusing on my builds.me my brother and my brother in law are working on some crazy shit were hopeng to get out this year.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright bro. cant wait to see what yall have cooking. hey can you hit the homie from the paint shop and see what colors on kandy blues,silvers and greens he has left over from paint jobs?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERS_79_@Mar 22 2010, 07:30 PM~16966770
> *HAS ANYONE ELSE DONE A RAIDERS THEMED BIKE IN HERE?
> *


the homie EL RAIDER has a bike and a truck with the theme.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 22 2010, 07:38 PM~16966875
> *alright bro. cant wait to see what yall have cooking.  hey can you hit the homie from the paint shop and see what colors on kandy blues,silvers and greens he has left over from paint jobs?
> the homie EL RAIDER has a bike and a truck with the theme.
> *


cool. im looking to get a frame to build one. know were i can get one?


----------



## Raguness




----------



## Raguness




----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by Raguness+Mar 22 2010, 08:23 PM~16967621-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Raguness_@Mar 22 2010, 08:24 PM~16967644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these the ones you were talking about?


----------



## Raguness

Naw. I'll take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## TonyO

Whatup Team AZ :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup team az.. ill post up sum pics of the san diego show later on today!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Alright fellas heres sum we took at San Diego..

This is my favorite bike at the show!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Car of the Year "Perfect Score"


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

This guy had to have been a crazy bike builder once.. New Style CC Y2K Madness.. so much detail pictures cant do this car justice....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

A New Style CC truck with one of the most detailed paint jobs I've ever seen ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

And here are the bikes ....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

You Jay thanks again for your stripping my truck looks real good.. and yeah your kids bottle is in there..my phone is messing up cant text back


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 23 2010, 02:19 PM~16975293
> *You Jay thanks again for your stripping my truck looks real good.. and yeah your kids bottle is in there..my phone is messing up cant text back
> *


NO PROBLEM ! GLAD YOU LIKE IT !!CAN YOU TAKE THE BOTTLE OUT AND RINSE IT OUT. AND I'LL PICK IT UP NEXT TIME IM UP IN PHX!! THANKS !


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

GREAT PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 23 2010, 02:23 PM~16975336
> *NO PROBLEM ! GLAD YOU LIKE IT !!CAN YOU TAKE THE BOTTLE OUT AND RINSE IT OUT. AND I'LL PICK IT UP NEXT TIME IM UP IN PHX!! THANKS !
> *


Yeah already done cause I kno how they can stink!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 23 2010, 05:17 PM~16975276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wasup childplay69 :biggrin: 
real great pics !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

AZ had TonyO repping at San Diego....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO took first 16' semi custom...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Great shots Childsplay69!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

And this is me working the Krazy Kutting booth... I need to hit the gym ! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2010, 02:45 PM~16975548
> *Great shots Childsplay69!
> *


When I was taking them I was thinking..." What would Mando do" ... and bam!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 23 2010, 02:41 PM~16975504
> *wasup childplay69  :biggrin:
> real great pics  !!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up D ice!! yeah had a great time out there and had to take plenty pics for those who couldnt make it..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

If you are a under 13 please get your parents permission to view this....












:sprint: :run:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hey Raiders 79.. this pic i think you will like...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 23 2010, 05:54 PM~16975659
> *If you are a under 13 please get your parents permission to view this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sprint:  :run:
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMM :wow: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 23 2010, 02:56 PM~16975673-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Raiders 79.. this pic i think you will like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Mar 23 2010, 02:57 PM~16975684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: awsome. thanks childsplay.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 23 2010, 05:51 PM~16975619
> *What up D ice!! yeah had a great time out there and had to take plenty pics for those who couldnt make it..
> *


well i,m still working on my bike & taking it eazy whit my brookend arm beside that it,s all cool !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

This is at the Phoenix show... one of the cleanest 64's ive seen


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 23 2010, 03:06 PM~16975780
> *well  i,m still working  on my bike & taking  it  eazy  whit my  brookend  arm  beside that it,s all  cool  !!!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah but with your one arm you can still beat alot of builders man.. Ive seen you guys rides.. very clean .. only if you guys were out here it would get alot more respect...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 23 2010, 06:16 PM~16975906
> *Yeah but with your one arm you can still beat alot of builders man.. Ive seen you guys rides.. very clean .. only if you guys were out here it would get alot more respect...
> *


thank you bro maybe next year or before i,ll go to the usa to tour of the show :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 23 2010, 03:22 PM~16975953
> *thank you  bro  maybe  next year  or before  i,ll  go to the usa to tour  of the  show  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 22 2010, 07:32 PM~16966794


Hey homie here is that pic youasked me to take! :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Mar 23 2010, 09:08 PM~16980746-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Raguness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 22 2010, 07:32 PM~16966794
> 
> 
> 
> Hey homie here is that pic youasked me to take! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

In my opinion thats one of those priceless pics.  Thanks Mando.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Mar 23 2010, 09:08 PM~16980746-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Raguness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 22 2010, 07:32 PM~16966794
> 
> 
> 
> Hey homie here is that pic youasked me to take! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Man they really wanted to see the hop huh haha


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Good Morning AZ!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 24 2010, 11:35 AM~16986208
> *Good Morning AZ!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 24 2010, 11:39 AM~16986247
> *:wave:
> *



what up homie.. you guys still working hard on them bikes??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 24 2010, 11:42 AM~16986277
> *what up homie.. you guys still working hard on them bikes??
> *


yea. im hoping there isent any more trouble with my frame. cant wait to start up on my parts.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 24 2010, 01:10 PM~16987268
> *yea. im hoping there isent any more trouble with my frame. cant wait to start up on my parts.
> *


You know to hit us for anything you guys cant make urself! :h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 24 2010, 01:28 PM~16987423
> *You know to hit us for anything you guys cant make urself!  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 24 2010, 01:28 PM~16987423
> *You know to hit us for anything you guys cant make urself!  :h5:
> *


im actualy checking prices on engraving some parts.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 24 2010, 02:06 PM~16987849
> *im actualy checking prices on engraving some parts.
> *


Pm sent


----------



## avondale623

Im from AZ


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by avondale623_@Mar 24 2010, 03:19 PM~16987953
> *Im from AZ
> *



You a bike builder too.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 24 2010, 02:25 PM~16987985
> *You a bike builder too.
> *


Congrates adrian on ur feature for LRM.. way to rep AZ


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP AZ


----------



## Raguness

chillin and waiting for guadalupe show.


----------



## avondale623

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 24 2010, 02:25 PM~16987985
> *You a bike builder too.
> *


ya i was in phoenix wit my 2 green trikes 1 of them were on a turn table


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by avondale623_@Mar 24 2010, 06:23 PM~16990459
> *ya i was in phoenix wit my 2 green trikes 1 of them were on a turn table
> *


were they inside or out side?


----------



## avondale623

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 24 2010, 06:25 PM~16990476
> *were they inside or out side?
> *


They were both inside


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by avondale623_@Mar 24 2010, 06:26 PM~16990485
> *They were both inside
> *


i may have seen them. unfortunatly our club got stuck outside in the rain.


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by Raguness+Mar 24 2010, 04:59 PM~16989568-->
> 
> 
> 
> chillin and waiting for guadalupe show.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too adding a little more
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PASSIONATE63_@Mar 24 2010, 06:34 PM~16990522
> *i may have seen them. unfortunatly our club got stuck outside in the rain.
> *


why you got to bring up old shit :biggrin: j/p

your status:

20" radical at the body shop. pending payment

trike is setup and rear axle taken out ready for sandblasting

Hector's working on the trike cutouts


i'm moving this week so the frame is at the shop hanging up.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 24 2010, 06:51 PM~16990741
> *me too   adding a little more
> why you got to bring up old shit :biggrin:  j/p
> 
> your status:
> 
> 20" radical at the body shop.  pending payment
> 
> trike is setup and rear axle taken out ready for sandblasting
> 
> Hector's working on the trike cutouts
> i'm moving this week so the frame is at the shop hanging up.
> *


alright joey cool.thats the secret build or the trike frame? hey that dude aj(raiders79) lives near me and was looking to join a club and build bikes. what you think joey?

oh i looked at pics and realized there was like four or five green trikes inthere.

[/img]


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by avondale623_@Mar 24 2010, 06:26 PM~16990485
> *They were both inside
> *


Hey Vato whats up glad you finally made it here it's raul.


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 24 2010, 06:55 PM~16990785
> *alright joey cool.thats the secret build or the trike frame? hey that dude aj(raiders79) lives near me and was looking to join a club and build bikes. what you think joey?
> 
> 
> *



let the lil homie get a bike riding first. then we will talk


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

And team az is getting bigger!


----------



## Raguness

The bottom two are avondale623 trikes.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 24 2010, 07:33 PM~16991301
> *The bottom two are avondale623 trikes.
> *


Cool welcome bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 24 2010, 07:50 PM~16991537
> *Cool welcome bro
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 24 2010, 05:59 PM~16989568
> *chillin and waiting for guadalupe show.
> *



Im going to try to make it to the Guad show. I just need to replace that TV


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 24 2010, 04:35 PM~16988682
> *Congrates adrian on ur feature for LRM.. way to rep AZ
> *



Thanks I couldnt have done it without your pedals


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 24 2010, 07:55 PM~16991618
> *Im going to try to make it to the Guad show. I just need to replace that TV
> *


when's thiss show.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 24 2010, 09:00 PM~16991687
> *when's thiss show.
> *



Its a good show it gets bigger every year.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 24 2010, 08:03 PM~16991725
> *Its a good show it gets bigger every year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn another show missed!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 24 2010, 07:56 PM~16991637
> *Thanks I couldnt have done it without your pedals
> *


I hope you mentioned me in the mag  

and just put another buisness card on it ! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 24 2010, 08:03 PM~16991725
> *Its a good show it gets bigger every year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 24 2010, 08:05 PM~16991758
> *Damn another show missed!
> *


 :twak: What you mean mssed aren't you going???


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 24 2010, 08:36 PM~16992110
> *:twak:  What you  mean mssed aren't you going???
> *


going aint showing dude


----------



## avondale623

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 24 2010, 06:59 PM~16990841
> *Hey Vato whats up glad you finally made it here it's raul.
> *


Whats up raul when are the 16in bikes gonna go up against eachother again


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 24 2010, 08:46 PM~16992249
> *going aint showing dude
> *



still givin people that chance to win


----------



## avondale623

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 24 2010, 08:54 PM~16992388
> *still givin people that chance to win
> *


Your club has some nice bikes


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 24 2010, 08:54 PM~16992388
> *still givin people that chance to win
> *


 nah ive seen the bikes in phx man.. all getting better.. and damn tonyo has a bike in every catagory I cant beat this guy haha :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHEN CHUCKY COMIN OUT?? THAT'S A CONTENDER RIGHT THERE


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by avondale623_@Mar 24 2010, 08:59 PM~16992487
> *Your club has some nice bikes
> *



thank you


----------



## avondale623

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 24 2010, 09:07 PM~16992604
> *thank you
> *


Are you goin to guadalupe?


----------



## PHXKSTM

I'll be there with my bike


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 24 2010, 09:06 PM~16992591
> *WHEN CHUCKY COMIN OUT?? THAT'S A CONTENDER RIGHT THERE
> *


San bernadino.. or denver... front fender is done getting painted striped and muraled.. and Johnny is doing the parts.. doing new forks and crown, steering wheel, hub covers, air tank ( thanks to you) lights plaque for back all engraved and tone toned.. so hopefully soon but can't rush it..


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by avondale623_@Mar 24 2010, 08:47 PM~16992271
> *Whats up raul when are the 16in bikes gonna go up against eachother again
> *


San Bernadino unless your dad mans up and brings it to the Guadalupe show. :ninja:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

What up az


----------



## avondale623

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 25 2010, 04:27 AM~16994680
> *San Bernadino unless your dad mans up and brings it to the Guadalupe show.  :ninja:
> *


Na i dont think were goin to guadalupe we didnt place last year


----------



## Raguness

Got my confirmation for the Fort McDowell show. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 25 2010, 04:40 PM~17000791
> *Got my confirmation for the Fort McDowell show. :biggrin:
> *


Theres alot of hype for that show.. that show should be good!!!!


----------



## avondale623

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 25 2010, 04:40 PM~17000791
> *Got my confirmation for the Fort McDowell show. :biggrin:
> *


who do you have to call to register


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by avondale623_@Mar 25 2010, 02:27 PM~16998888
> *Na i dont think were goin to guadalupe we didnt place last year
> *



Gaudalupe show is a good show the enivorment the people just chilling. I showed at multiple times at this show and come home with 3rd or 2nd getting beat by street trikes but I dont care this show to me is to support the love of lowridering and kicking it with the homies.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 25 2010, 05:39 PM~17001324
> *Gaudalupe show is a good show the enivorment the people just chilling. I showed at multiple times at this show and come home with 3rd or 2nd getting beat by street trikes but I dont care this show to me is to support the love of lowridering and kicking it with the homies.
> *


Well said.. If i didnt go to shows I dont win at, I would be staying home alot! :biggrin: 

I show mainly to hangout and kick it with friends and meet new people..


----------



## Raguness

X2 to both of those comments I didn't place last year at the Phoenix show but still came out this year.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by avondale623_@Mar 25 2010, 05:37 PM~17001302
> *who do you have to call to register
> *


Go to the Mega 104.3 website there should be a link there something about under the stars. Then you will get a confirmation threw e mail.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 25 2010, 09:49 PM~17004212
> *Go to the Mega 104.3 website there should be a link there something about under the stars. Then you will get a confirmation threw e mail.
> *


Thanks for the info bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 26 2010, 07:32 PM~17012213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ANYBODY HEARD OF A SHOW AT THE GLENDALE GLITTERS?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 26 2010, 08:37 PM~17012796
> *ANYBODY HEARD OF A SHOW AT THE GLENDALE GLITTERS?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



nah.. and the glitters is that a strip club???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 26 2010, 08:22 PM~17012662
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


this show was a last minut deal. it will be fun though. ill be there to suport my homies.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 27 2010, 04:41 PM~17018506
> *this show was a last minut deal. it will be fun though. ill be there to suport my homies.
> *


Cool wish the best for you and the show man


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 29 2010, 11:34 AM~17033550
> *TTT
> *


Ditto!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Anyone hear anything anout this show?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 30 2010, 05:29 AM~17037933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone hear anything anout this show?
> *


T-Town? Would that be Tombstone? :dunno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 29 2010, 07:29 PM~17037933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone hear anything anout this show?
> *


Nope.. flyer seems like it would be a cool show..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 29 2010, 08:30 PM~17038815
> *T-Town?  Would that be Tombstone? :dunno:
> *


Impossible... ur the only guy that has anything related to lowriders out there!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TOMNSTONE!!!!???? WHERE IS THAT AT?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

tombstone I thought that was just in the movies. :dunno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 30 2010, 04:44 AM~17041833
> *tombstone I thought that was just in the movies. :dunno:
> *


Haha.. yep..


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 29 2010, 07:29 PM~17037933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone hear anything anout this show?
> *



i got a text but it had different entertainers and where in tucson is the show? flyer has nada on it! 


Daniel........wow congrats on joining R.O.!
I bet there will be more surprises coming from AZ huh


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 30 2010, 11:37 AM~17044480
> *i got a text but it had different entertainers and where in tucson is the show? flyer has nada on it!
> Daniel........wow congrats on joining R.O.!
> I bet there will be more surprises coming from AZ huh
> *


Thanks bro.. and u know as well as anyone that big surprises are soon to come. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 30 2010, 11:37 AM~17044480
> *i got a text but it had different entertainers and where in tucson is the show? flyer has nada on it!
> Daniel........wow congrats on joining R.O.!
> I bet there will be more surprises coming from AZ huh
> *


Its suppost to be at the Tucson Expo Center?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 30 2010, 08:36 AM~17040536-->
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible... ur the only guy that has anything related to lowriders out there!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 11:12 AM~17041456
> *TOMNSTONE!!!!???? WHERE IS THAT AT?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 30 2010, 02:44 PM~17041833
> *tombstone I thought that was just in the movies. :dunno:
> *


Very funny guys :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2010, 07:50 PM~17049340
> *Very funny guys :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 30 2010, 09:37 PM~17044480
> *i got a text but it had different entertainers and where in tucson is the show? flyer has nada on it!
> Daniel........wow congrats on joining R.O.!
> I bet there will be more surprises coming from AZ huh
> *


Yeah we're going completely different we're going start building rat rods with unfinished welds and rust with some pinstriping.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ISN'T TOMBSTONE WHERE THEY MAKE ALL THEM OLD WESTERN MOVIES??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 31 2010, 05:52 AM~17049360
> *ISN'T TOMBSTONE WHERE THEY MAKE ALL THEM OLD WESTERN MOVIES??
> *


That's Old Tucson. Tombstone is a tourist trap. Nothin but old farts in short shorts and a million cameras :barf:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2010, 07:52 PM~17049354
> *Yeah we're going completely different we're going start building rat rods with unfinished welds and rust with some pinstriping.
> *


 For the depo I gave the paz brothers i couldve built five of those things! But I do kinda like their style!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2010, 06:03 AM~17049544
> *For the depo I gave the paz brothers i couldve built five of those things! But I do kinda like their style!!!
> *


yeah they're bad ass


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

still sketching those damn pedals man.. :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2010, 06:12 AM~17049692
> *still sketching those damn pedals man..    :angry:
> *


:drama:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2010, 08:16 PM~17049746
> *:drama:
> *


Payback for the Tombstone thing huh


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2010, 06:21 AM~17049831
> *Payback for the Tombstone thing huh
> *


:yes:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

I hate scrolls!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey whats up az homies?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 30 2010, 10:47 PM~17051706
> *hey whats up az homies?
> *


Whatup homie loc!... where's all ur Phoenix Kustom Homies... they need to get on rep their club!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 30 2010, 11:02 PM~17051851
> *Whatup homie loc!... where's all ur Phoenix Kustom Homies... they need to get on rep their club!
> *


well i know that joeys on here. alex is here with the chrome beach cruiser and silver bike. but i think most know um. and brownie 602 is on here with the green bike that has the 100 doller bill carpet. then theres me and bellz. dont know of any others yet. and congrats on becomming a ROLLERZ ONLY HOMIE. :thumbsup: another great club out here.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 30 2010, 11:18 PM~17051975
> *well i know that joeys on here.  alex is here with the chrome beach cruiser and silver bike. but i think most know um. and brownie 602 is on here with the green bike that has the 100 doller bill carpet. then theres me and bellz. dont know of any others yet. and congrats on becomming a ROLLERZ ONLY HOMIE. :thumbsup:  another great club out here.
> *


Yeah cool peeps and guys that enjoy building cool bikes.. but no matter what Team AZ is very important to me.. I want to come up w a design for a pin so we can wear to rep our state.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2010, 12:37 AM~17052103
> *Yeah cool peeps and guys that enjoy building cool bikes.. but no matter what Team AZ is very important to me.. I want to come up w a design for a pin so we can wear to rep our state.
> *



A pin design something with team AZ on it. That would be cool I would wear one on my stiched shirt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 30 2010, 11:37 PM~17052103-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cool peeps and guys that enjoy building cool bikes.. but no matter what Team AZ is very important to me.. I want to come up w a design for a pin so we can wear to rep our state.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 30 2010, 11:52 PM~17052185
> *A pin design something with team AZ on it. That would be cool I would wear one on my stiched shirt
> *


x2


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 30 2010, 11:52 PM~17052185
> *A pin design something with team AZ on it. That would be cool I would wear one on my stiched shirt
> *


Cool ill draw something up and post it.. it'll. Be simple like the az flag w team az written on it.. it'll just be cool when we go out of state or even the big shows here.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2010, 09:48 AM~17053934
> *Cool ill draw something up and post it.. it'll. Be simple like the az flag w team az written on it.. it'll just be cool when we go out of state or even the big shows here.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 31 2010, 04:00 PM~17057753
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ill put u down for one too haha


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

damn. i got a ding in one of my trike fenders, i dont think engraving will cover up that.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 1 2010, 02:15 AM~17057976
> *damn. i got a ding in one of my trike fenders, i dont think engraving will cover up that.
> *


try to hammer it out


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2010, 04:21 PM~17058072
> *try to hammer it out
> *


may have some one else do it. knowing my luck id try it and end up putting more dents in it. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 1 2010, 03:08 AM~17058586
> *may have some one else do it. knowing my luck id try it and end up putting more dents in it. :0  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: Tru dat


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2010, 05:11 PM~17058630
> *:roflmao:  Tru dat
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 30 2010, 11:37 PM~17052103-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cool peeps and guys that enjoy building cool bikes.. but no matter what Team AZ is very important to me.. I want to come up w a design for a pin so we can wear to rep our state.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 30 2010, 11:52 PM~17052185
> *A pin design something with team AZ on it. That would be cool I would wear one on my stiched shirt
> *


x76


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 30 2010, 08:03 PM~17049544
> *For the depo I gave the paz brothers i couldve built five of those things! But I do kinda like their style!!!
> *



lol! so i see you need help designing some pedals. call me with what your looking for and let me see if i can design something quick and hot!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 1 2010, 09:17 AM~17065119
> *lol! so  i see you need help designing some pedals. call me with what your looking for and let me see if i can design something quick and hot!
> *


I thought my designs were cool but Tony O has different taste haha.. ill shoot you the ideals that's he has and see what you come up with.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 1 2010, 09:54 AM~17065466
> *I thought my designs were cool but Tony O has different taste haha.. ill shoot you the ideals that's he has and see what you come up with.
> *



so you like LOL....was that quick or what?
:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHERE'S THE PICS??


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

uffin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

No pics.. top secret haha... nah ill post em when their done


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

*Whats going on in here??*


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Alright homies, recently im trying to start to paint again, so I'd figure I'll paint the front fender of Chucky to boost my confindence since it's been awhile.. Here goes.. I started out with a fender the Paz Bros made me..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Next after doing some light sanding, I started with a black base coat..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Then wet sanded again to get all the dimples and orange peel off...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Now time to tape up some patterns...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Mask off areas in case of overspray...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Layed down a silver pearl for pattern...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Added a lil marblelizing to match the body...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Now to finish it with a Kandy red and Purple to match the body.. Sorry next pics were dark..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Next is a quick colorsand and off to Buggs to have pinstripped.. Hope you guys liked the slideshow haha :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

THAT CAME OUT BAD ASS BRO. MINE IS NEXT. I STILL WANT THOSE AIR FORCE ONES HAHA


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 2 2010, 03:16 AM~17073826
> *THAT CAME OUT BAD ASS BRO. MINE IS NEXT. I STILL WANT THOSE AIR FORCE ONES HAHA
> *


Haha.. thanks bro and yeah if you got an extra frame you ain't doing nothing with ill paint it and throw some patterns on it for fun man.. maybe ur cruiser not something that u want to show haha..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Heres sum pics in the sun so you can see the patterns...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 01:28 PM~17076038
> *Heres sum pics in the sun so you can see the patterns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: 
DAMMMMMM THAT IS REAL SICK JOB INSANE BRO !!!!!
LOVE THE HOLES AND GENERAL SHAPE IT ,S SICK NO OTHER WORLD TO SAY IT !!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DIDE YOU SHECK ON THE NEW PICS I PUT ON MY TOPIC THE NEW CONTI-KIT COVRR & MY NEW D-TWIST SEAT PAN ENGRAVE & CHROME THE PICS ARE NOT THE BEST OF QUALITY BUT IT GIVE A GOOD GENERAL IDEA JUST LOOK AT PAGE 136 !!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP JEFF


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 2 2010, 02:58 PM~17076831
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF
> *


WELL YOU SAW SOME OF IT YESTERDAY THERE ARE MORE TO COME STILL BUT I WANTED TO GIVE EVERY 1 A QUICK LOOK ON WHAT,S COMING 4 THIS SESSON !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: SO STILL GOT ALOT  OF JOB ON MY ONLY 1 HAND I STILL HAVE FOR NOW LOL !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 2 2010, 11:40 AM~17076691
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:
> DAMMMMMM THAT IS REAL  SICK  JOB  INSANE  BRO  !!!!!
> LOVE THE HOLES AND GENERAL SHAPE  IT ,S  SICK  NO OTHER WORLD TO SAY IT  !!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DIDE YOU SHECK ON THE NEW PICS I PUT ON  MY TOPIC  THE NEW CONTI-KIT COVRR  & MY NEW  D-TWIST  SEAT PAN  ENGRAVE  & CHROME  THE PICS  ARE NOT THE BEST OF QUALITY  BUT IT GIVE A GOOD GENERAL IDEA JUST  LOOK AT PAGE  136  !!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Thanks homie!!.. and and your project is gonna be soooo clean !!! you gotta make it down here and show it when your done!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 10:28 AM~17076038
> *Heres sum pics in the sun so you can see the patterns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE.:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 2 2010, 05:38 PM~17079705
> *IT LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE.:thumbsup:
> *


I told ya I couldve done your bike haha :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 05:41 PM~17079730
> *I told ya I couldve done your bike haha  :biggrin:
> *


yea i know. i told joey to have the frame sent your way. but you can remind him . cuz i want this bike to be [email protected]#in when anyone from lil sees it again.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 08:26 PM~17079580
> *Thanks homie!!.. and and your project is gonna be soooo clean !!! you gotta make it down here and show it when your done!!!
> *


YUP I
SURE HOPE TO ONE DAY !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 08:54 AM~17075199
> *Haha.. thanks bro and yeah if you got an extra frame you ain't doing nothing with ill paint it and throw some patterns on it for fun man.. maybe ur cruiser not something that u want to show haha..
> *


HOLD A MINUTE HOLD A MINUTE WAIT OVER THERE. How much you taxing to spray a frame?? Was unloading my bike and my son tipped it over made a *HUGE *gash  Could use a new coat before the Guadalupe show.  Hit me up.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 2 2010, 07:49 PM~17080990
> *HOLD A MINUTE HOLD A MINUTE WAIT OVER THERE.  How much you taxing to spray a frame??  Was unloading my bike and my son tipped it over made a HUGE gash    Could use a new coat before the Guadalupe show.   Hit me up.
> *


Haha hit me up! Give me a pm bro I'm getting my feet wet again about the paint thing so ill hook ya up! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PUT THOSE AIR FORCE ONES AND THEY WON'T GET WET LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAIDERS_79, *LINCOLNSAL, childsplay69* 

:wave: whats up danial? whats up sal?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 2 2010, 08:48 PM~17081519
> *PUT THOSE AIR FORCE ONES AND THEY WON'T GET WET LOL :biggrin:
> *


Man those are my roomates shoes!!! Like size ten I wear 14s dog .. haha


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 2 2010, 08:50 PM~17081538
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAIDERS_79, LINCOLNSAL, childsplay69
> 
> :wave:  whats up danial? whats up sal?
> *


What up homie!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 08:58 PM~17081609
> *What up homie!
> *


pm sending.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 08:24 PM~17081338
> *Haha hit me up! Give me a pm bro I'm getting my feet wet again about the paint thing so ill hook ya up! :biggrin:
> *


You paint with your toes? :scrutinize: :werd: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 2 2010, 09:21 PM~17081825
> *You paint with your toes?  :scrutinize:  :werd:  :roflmao:
> *


Yep that's why I'm cheap :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup AZ :rimshot: :ninja:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HELL YEAH SUNS ON A 10 GAME WINING STREAK


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 3 2010, 02:22 PM~17086287
> *      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HELL YEAH SUNS ON A 10 GAME WINING STREAK
> *


I'm going to the playoff games!!!! Suns fan roll call!!!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

:cheesy: the PK grows stronger yet.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Az gets stronger


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 3 2010, 04:31 PM~17086889
> *Az gets stronger
> *


hey d. how much do the radio flyers go for price wise?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 3 2010, 04:38 PM~17086942
> *hey d. how much do the radio flyers go for price wise?
> *


Have no ideal.. I thought u could still buy those but I could be wronge.. ask joey he seems to know a lot more about that stuff


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 3 2010, 04:57 PM~17087030
> *Have no ideal.. I thought u could still buy those but I could be wronge.. ask joey he seems to know a lot more about that stuff
> *


yea you can but i think the newer ones are made of cheap plastic and are made in like japan or somthing.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Happy Easter fellas... enjoy time w ur family and loved ones!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 4 2010, 10:08 AM~17092044
> *Happy Easter fellas... enjoy time w ur family and loved ones!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Opening day tomorrow for the dbacks fellas! ... if ur going hit me up ill be there!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## LIL_GRIM

:cheesy:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

TTT


----------



## LIL_GRIM

just a reminder for may.







*the BBQ will be from 11am to 4pm or till we leave.*


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Dbacks won!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 6 2010, 02:58 AM~17104154
> *Dbacks won!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

MY TRIKE SHOULD DEBUT AT THIS SHOW


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 5 2010, 10:03 PM~17108183
> *     MY TRIKE SHOULD DEBUT AT THIS SHOW
> *


Hell yeah!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 5 2010, 09:41 PM~17106995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I already requested this day off and dusting off the old horseshoe's. Got to get some practice in.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 5 2010, 10:03 PM~17108183
> *     MY TRIKE SHOULD DEBUT AT THIS SHOW
> *


hey sal. the m/o's on its way to you. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

COO


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW'S YOUR ARM BRO??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 6 2010, 08:53 AM~17110238
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW'S YOUR ARM BRO??
> *


SLOWLY BUT IT,S COMING ALONG !!!! 
BUT THE BIKE HIM IS MAKING GIANT FOOT STEEP !!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 10:28 AM~17076038
> *Heres sum pics in the sun so you can see the patterns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks really good! :wow:


----------



## regal85




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 6 2010, 02:46 PM~17114309
> *looks really good!  :wow:
> *


I know you would kill me in painting but imma look foward to learning some stuff from ya soon!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 6 2010, 05:41 AM~17110194
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> WASUP GUYS  !!!!!!!!
> *


 wassusp homie!!!! hope your arms getting better


----------



## LIL_GRIM

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup homies


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 7 2010, 02:29 PM~17124844
> *Wasssup homies
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR & GRILL
SHOW & SHINE!!!
APRIL 10TH 
10AM TILL WHENEVER
FOOD & DRINK SPECIALS ALL DAY!!!
DJ: "GEO"!!!
7710 W. LOWER BUCKEYE RD.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Thanks jay for posting.. dbacks down 3 to 1 top of third.. hairston 3 run hr was 3 rows in front of me :angry:


----------



## Raguness

What bout the suns???


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 7 2010, 07:56 PM~17128315
> *What bout the suns???
> *


  I'm at the dbacks couldn't afford suns!


----------



## avondale623

is the tucson show still this saturday and whos going


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by avondale623_@Apr 7 2010, 09:41 PM~17129953
> *is the tucson show still this saturday and whos going
> *


I think most of us are gonna check out the show in guad this sun..

BTW dbacks won... and suns kicking ass!!!


----------



## avondale623

[/quote]

any ideas on some custom parts i dont know what to get? The trikes for my grandpa that passed away.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

>


any ideas on some custom parts i dont know what to get? The trikes for my grandpa that passed away.
[/quote]

Angels .. wings are probably the most common.. if you really want to make it special try and add stuff that your grandpa liked.. any hobbies he had, his work.. ect..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP AZ


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassup homie!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 9 2010, 11:03 PM~17148604
> *Wassup homie!
> *


HEY WASUP BRO !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes:  
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 10 2010, 12:16 PM~17152737
> *HEY WASUP  BRO  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatup D! Man its warming up here in arizona! Yesterday was high of 95!.. its the beginning to the end!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TRUE ITS WARMIN UP QUICK SHIT I DON'T EVEN GO OUTSIDE ANYMORE


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 03:18 PM~17153536
> *TRUE ITS WARMIN UP QUICK SHIT I DON'T EVEN GO OUTSIDE ANYMORE
> *


Prolly a good ideal to bring lots of water to the show tomorrow.. if u want to go hangout at my friends bar let me kno homie


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

COO I DON'T DRINK THOUGH :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 04:23 PM~17153924
> *COO I DON'T DRINK THOUGH :happysad:
> *


 :angry: haha neither do I but its a coll place to kick it if it gets too hot


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP AZ JUST WENT OUT AND GOT MYSELF ENGAGED. I'M WEDDING AROUND NEXT APRIL EVERYBODY IUS INVITED


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 08:57 PM~17155766
> *WHAT'S UP AZ JUST WENT OUT AND GOT MYSELF ENGAGED. I'M WEDDING AROUND NEXT APRIL EVERYBODY IUS INVITED
> *



congratulations!! 


I'll see everybody tomorrow.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 08:57 PM~17155766
> *WHAT'S UP AZ JUST WENT OUT AND GOT MYSELF ENGAGED. I'M WEDDING AROUND NEXT APRIL EVERYBODY IUS INVITED
> *


 :wow: well now ur gonna have a reason to drink haha


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 10 2010, 10:23 PM~17156567
> *:wow:  well now ur gonna have a reason to drink haha
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

THANKS JOEY. AND YEAH I GUESS I CAN DRINK 1 OR 2 LOL


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 10:30 PM~17156631
> *THANKS JOEY. AND YEAH I GUESS I CAN DRINK 1 OR 2 LOL
> *


Im messing w ya bro, congrates homie!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

THANKS BIG DAWG


----------



## Raguness

:twak: :banghead: What are you thinking!!! LOL Just playing congrats hope y'all have a long wonderful marriage.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 10 2010, 09:33 PM~17156118
> *
> I'll see everybody tomorrow.
> *


 Take pics can't make it to the show.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 08:57 PM~17155766
> *WHAT'S UP AZ JUST WENT OUT AND GOT MYSELF ENGAGED. I'M WEDDING AROUND NEXT APRIL EVERYBODY IUS INVITED
> *


aww sweet. congratts on the engagment. wish you the best.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP MATT THANKS HOMIE. HEY YOUR STUFF IS READY TO SHIP OUT TOMORROW.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Get off of this site and come down


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Apr 11 2010, 11:10 AM~17159654-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP MATT THANKS HOMIE. HEY YOUR STUFF IS READY TO SHIP OUT TOMORROW.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anytime. cool.
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Apr 11 2010, 12:44 PM~17160118
> *Get off of this site and come down
> *


wish i could.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 6 2010, 09:34 PM~17116313
> *wassusp homie!!!! hope your arms getting better
> *


hummm yeah but not as quick as i would like to !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
but the at least the bike is coming out well !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 11 2010, 02:49 PM~17160737
> *hummm  yeah  but  not as quick as i would like  to !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> but the at  least  the bike  is coming out  well  !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


That's all that counts...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 11 2010, 10:44 PM~17163151
> *That's all that counts...
> *


hell yeah i just hope my arm will be ok for the sumer sesson
so i can start to ride my other bike in the town 
street whit my buddy syked-1 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
wasup whit you bro somthing new coming out soon ???  :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 11 2010, 10:26 PM~17165136
> *hell  yeah  i just hope my arm will be ok  for the  sumer sesson
> so i can  start  to ride my  other  bike  in the town
> street  whit my buddy syked-1  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> wasup  whit you  bro  somthing new coming out soon ???    :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: well ofcourse chucky is ing new parts.. teaming up with the paz brothers on a couple of projects.. :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 12 2010, 01:30 AM~17165173
> *:thumbsup: well ofcourse chucky is ing new parts.. teaming up with the paz brothers on a couple of projects..  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 11 2010, 10:32 PM~17165177
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> *



We are trying to get a three state bike builoff together.. I think that will help the sport and inject some needed excitment.. then hopefully when the bikes are done we can auction them off for charity or something


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 12 2010, 01:37 AM~17165221
> *We are trying to get a three state bike builoff together.. I think that will help the sport and inject some needed excitment.. then hopefully when the bikes are done we can auction them off for charity or something
> *


good ideas bro that,s the way to think !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Raguness

Any pics of the guadalupe show??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 11 2010, 11:09 PM~17165422
> *Any pics of the guadalupe show??
> *


Didn't take my camera... it was real cool show.. everyone was in the kickback moood.. great hop..and free.. can't complain


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

JUST A REMINDER NEXT SHOW TAKE PLENTY OF WATER MY ASS DEHIDRATED  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 12 2010, 04:40 AM~17165950
> *JUST A REMINDER NEXT SHOW TAKE PLENTY OF WATER MY ASS DEHIDRATED   :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 
HEY WASUP HOMIE !!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP MY CANADIAN HOMIE HOW U BEEN?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 12 2010, 08:59 AM~17166419
> *WHAT'S UP MY CANADIAN HOMIE HOW U BEEN?
> *


SLOWLY BETHER BUT THE BIKE HIM IS GOING ALL THE WAY T-T-T REAL NICE !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

What up homies...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 12 2010, 05:28 PM~17170453
> *What up homies...
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

Good Morning everyone.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

LOL ITS 8:10 Y U SAYIN GOOD MORNING??  :dunno: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Raguness

Woke up from a long ass nap out for like 5 hours. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

:cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 12 2010, 07:37 PM~17174273
> *Woke up from a long ass nap out for like 5 hours.  :biggrin:
> *


DAM WISH I COULD TAKE NAPS THAT LONG


----------



## PHXKSTM

i'll get my camera from a member and post up the pics


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

SO WHO WON AT THE GUADALUPE SHOW?? DID MAN OF STEEL LOOSE TO THAT BLUE STREET BIKE?? :0 :biggrin: JK.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 12 2010, 09:17 PM~17174751
> *DAM WISH I COULD TAKE NAPS THAT LONG
> *


All you gotta do is lock the bedroom door :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 13 2010, 02:57 AM~17176567
> *All you gotta do is lock the bedroom door :biggrin:
> *


Aren't u supposed to be sleepin? U work graveyard shift?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 13 2010, 03:57 AM~17176567
> *All you gotta do is lock the bedroom door :biggrin:
> *


ha!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnrMhYjGUpU


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 13 2010, 01:10 PM~17178502
> *ha!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnrMhYjGUpU
> *


 LOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
THAT,S REAL FUNNY HOMIE !!!! 
I JUST CAME BACK FROM
PICKING UP SOME
NEW PARTS 4
MY BIKE 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 13 2010, 10:21 AM~17178586
> *LOLOLOLOLOLOL  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> THAT,S  REAL  FUNNY  HOMIE  !!!!
> I JUST CAME BACK FROM
> PICKING  UP  SOME
> NEW  PARTS  4
> MY  BIKE
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Man that's always fun! Until u look at ur bank accout statement :angry:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 13 2010, 11:02 AM~17179376
> *Man that's always fun! Until u look at ur bank accout statement :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 13 2010, 09:21 AM~17178586
> *LOLOLOLOLOLOL  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> THAT,S  REAL  FUNNY  HOMIE  !!!!
> I JUST CAME BACK FROM
> PICKING  UP  SOME
> NEW  PARTS  4
> MY  BIKE
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


  
:thumbsup: hno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 13 2010, 03:59 PM~17179869
> *X2
> *


 LOL !!!  :wave: WASUP MY AMERICAIN BUDDY :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 11 2010, 10:30 PM~17165173
> *:thumbsup: well ofcourse chucky is ing new parts.. teaming up with the paz brothers on a couple of projects..  :biggrin:
> *



Yes sir.....and lets just say clean and simple!
Daniel Son..........let Mr. Miyagi do his thing on your projects :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 13 2010, 12:16 PM~17180067
> *Yes sir.....and lets just say clean and simple!
> Daniel Son..........let Mr. Miyagi do his thing on your projects :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS NICE MEETING U AT THE SHOW CAN'T WAIT TO GET STARTED ON THAT BOX


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 13 2010, 12:07 PM~17179963
> *LOL  !!!      :wave: WASUP  MY AMERICAIN  BUDDY  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP JEFFY JEFF AKA D-ICE


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 13 2010, 01:19 PM~17180097
> *IT WAS NICE MEETING U AT THE SHOW CAN'T WAIT TO GET STARTED ON THAT BOX
> *



yes sir!
Good to put faces together!
Was hot...too hot! Water is a must there!


that box will be cool!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 13 2010, 04:06 PM~17179955
> *
> :thumbsup:  hno:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
GOT TO DO SOMTHING WILL MY ARM IS GETHING BETHER 
& GOT TO KEEP ON PUSHING TTT !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 13 2010, 04:13 AM~17176586
> *Aren't u supposed to be sleepin? U work graveyard shift?
> *


naw get online before I leave for work.


----------



## PHXKSTM

wish i could have custom Paz Bro's parts

I'm sure chucky will turn out badass


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 13 2010, 05:36 PM~17182848
> *wish i could have custom Paz Bro's parts
> 
> I'm sure chucky will turn out badass
> *


I wish I had parts better then the Paz brothers. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 13 2010, 05:36 PM~17182848
> *wish i could have custom Paz Bro's parts
> 
> I'm sure chucky will turn out badass
> *


We encourage everyone on team az to use the paz bros, tnt parts ur local painter ur homies that do good work, just try to keep the work in state.. we have enough talented people that we can keep the work here!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

:wave: getting mad ideas for dragon heart.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 13 2010, 09:21 PM~17185686
> *:wave:  getting mad ideas for dragon heart.
> *


Can't wait too see some sketches!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:
T-T-T  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 13 2010, 05:36 PM~17182848
> *wish i could have custom Paz Bro's parts
> 
> I'm sure chucky will turn out badass
> *



you can have custom parts from us all you have to do is ask! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup Homies!!!! Hers an update to the fender I painted that the Paz Brothers made... Just got it back from Bugs and here is what it looks like...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 14 2010, 04:31 AM~17187698
> *:biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:
> T-T-T    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Wassup Homie!!! :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 14 2010, 12:20 PM~17189369
> *Wassup Homie!!!  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 13 2010, 08:49 PM~17185310
> *We encourage everyone on team az to use the paz bros, tnt parts ur local painter ur homies that do good work, just try to keep the work in state.. we have enough talented people that we can keep the work here!
> *



WORD!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 14 2010, 01:02 PM~17191434
> *WORD!
> *


Whatup bro!! Hey on the second frame I gave u, any design you wanna go with go for it! Imma need a brace done for the front fender to bolt on also.. 

Thanx again man


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 14 2010, 01:07 PM~17191486
> *Whatup bro!! Hey on the second frame I gave u, any design you wanna go with go for it! Imma need a brace done for the front fender to bolt on also..
> 
> Thanx again man
> *



will do. will start designing it and transfer it to sheetmetal. hopefully by sunday I can have some pics for you.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 14 2010, 01:41 PM~17191841
> *will do. will start designing it and transfer it to sheetmetal. hopefully by sunday I can have some pics for you.
> *


Got any pics for me?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 14 2010, 03:09 PM~17192686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can't see anything.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

ha I thought it was just my phn


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 14 2010, 07:16 PM~17189341
> *Wasssup Homies!!!!  Hers an update to the fender I painted that the Paz Brothers made... Just got it back from Bugs and here is what it looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 14 2010, 06:49 AM~17185310
> *We encourage everyone on team az to use the paz bros, tnt parts ur local painter ur homies that do good work, just try to keep the work in state.. we have enough talented people that we can keep the work here!
> *


Yes Sir Team TNT is growing more and more everyday. Paz bros, Childsplay69, SA Rollerz.......the list keeps growing.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 14 2010, 11:16 AM~17189341
> *Wasssup Homies!!!!  Hers an update to the fender I painted that the Paz Brothers made... Just got it back from Bugs and here is what it looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2010, 11:40 PM~17198717
> *Yes Sir Team TNT is growing more and more everyday.  Paz bros, Childsplay69, SA Rollerz.......the list keeps growing.
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 15 2010, 12:10 AM~17198868
> *looking real good bro
> *


Thx for the comment bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 14 2010, 12:16 PM~17189341
> *Wasssup Homies!!!!  Hers an update to the fender I painted that the Paz Brothers made... Just got it back from Bugs and here is what it looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: 
:wow:  :yes: :yes: :yes: 
DAMMMM THAT,S IS REAL TOP OF THE LINE WORK LOOKING 
SHARP AS A KNIFE CHUCKY !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

That fender looks good Im doing some upgrades too I'll post some pics as I go. Maybe it will give other people motivation. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 15 2010, 09:29 AM~17200819
> *That fender looks good Im doing some upgrades too I'll post some pics as I go. Maybe it will give other people motivation. :biggrin:
> *


I know one guy on here that is using ur trike as motivation... and to me that's a big compliment! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 15 2010, 05:58 AM~17199578
> *:wow:  :0    :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> :wow:    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> DAMMMM  THAT,S  IS REAL TOP  OF THE LINE  WORK  LOOKING
> SHARP AS A KNIFE  CHUCKY  !!!!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah bugs is from Lifestyle CC, he really made the fender that the Paz bros made pop. I had the easiest job of the three just laying down the color.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 15 2010, 02:51 PM~17202080
> *Yeah bugs is from Lifestyle CC, he really made the fender that the Paz bros made pop. I had the easiest job of the three just laying down the color.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
STILL A REAL GREAT JOB !!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 15 2010, 11:47 AM~17202046
> *I know one guy on here that is using ur trike as motivation... and to me that's a big compliment! :biggrin:
> *




wonder who......not me


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 15 2010, 12:41 PM~17202512
> *wonder who......not me
> *


Nah not u.. but you kno him too.. he will pop in here soon and say its him haha


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 15 2010, 12:47 PM~17202046
> *I know one guy on here that is using ur trike as motivation... and to me that's a big compliment! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 15 2010, 11:51 AM~17202605
> *Nah not u..  but you kno him too.. he will pop in here soon and say its him haha
> *


HAHA ITS ME!! IT IS ME RIGHT?? :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 15 2010, 01:29 PM~17202982
> *HAHA ITS ME!! IT IS ME RIGHT?? :happysad:
> *


Haha see I told you he would say it... wassup bro! There's nothing but good compitition in here!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 15 2010, 12:58 PM~17203299
> *Haha see I told you he would say it... wassup bro! There's nothing but good compitition in here!
> *


I DON'T SEE IT AS COMPETITION I'M JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THE BIG DAWGS LOL. AND YEAH THAT ORANGE TRIKE IS THE BEST IN PHX IN MY OPINION.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 15 2010, 02:22 PM~17203531
> *I DON'T SEE IT AS COMPETITION I'M JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THE BIG DAWGS LOL. AND YEAH THAT ORANGE TRIKE IS THE BEST IN PHX IN MY OPINION.
> *


Best of show trike at the phoenix show!.. and I was pretty close to buying it haha.. he just came to his senses


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 15 2010, 01:32 PM~17203603
> *Best of show trike at the phoenix show!.. and I was pretty close to buying it haha.. he just came to his senses
> *


 :0 :0. THEN I WOULD OF BOUGHT IT OFF U HAHA


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 15 2010, 04:41 PM~17204830
> *:0  :0. THEN I WOULD OF BOUGHT IT OFF U HAHA
> *


Yeah probably... haha


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 15 2010, 03:32 PM~17203603
> *Best of show trike at the phoenix show!.. and I was pretty close to buying it haha.. he just came to his senses
> *



I was advised not to sell it.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 15 2010, 03:22 PM~17203531
> *I DON'T SEE IT AS COMPETITION I'M JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THE BIG DAWGS LOL. AND YEAH THAT ORANGE TRIKE IS THE BEST IN PHX IN MY OPINION.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 16 2010, 03:37 AM~17210123
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PHXKSTM

good morn AZ. :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
HI WASUP GUYS !!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 16 2010, 02:30 PM~17214135
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI  WASUP  GUYS  !!!!!
> *


Whatup homie!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

:wave: phoenix kustoms grows once again. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 16 2010, 04:33 PM~17215642
> *:wave:  phoenix kustoms grows once again. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WACHA MATT IS COMING OUT STRONG HE AIN'T FUCKIN AROUND


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Ok I wanted to add a brake light to the trike so I bought a 14 led light. I made the frame out of MDF board and test mounted.












:| :| :|


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Then I stretched and stapled the fleece.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I then soaked the fleece with Fiberglass resin. I forgot to trace out the hole with a white pencil so I would know not to put the resin. I also use the trace as a guide to cut it out.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I trimmed and cut off all excess material and grind it down with a 80grit. Now its ready for some body work and then off to paint.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Keep the pics comming!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 16 2010, 04:49 PM~17215762
> *Ok I wanted to add a brake light to the trike so I bought a 14 led light. I made the frame out of MDF board and test mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :|  :|  :|
> *


THAT'S SWEEET


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 16 2010, 05:42 PM~17215717
> *WACHA MATT IS COMING OUT STRONG HE AIN'T FUCKIN AROUND
> *


----------



## LIL_GRIM

*(lowlinc93,Apr 14 2010, 08:20 AM)* im posting this for my homie.
*What's going on out there??? So who's down to roll out to BHC in September when we do our show?? it's going to be a "Mexican Independance Festival and Car Show" Haven't decided completly on the classes yet, for trophies. Definatly going to include some hot rod trophies for some of the old guys that support us. Any suggestions?? pm the homie matt.(raiders79) We're about to start on fliers and shit. Trying to get a few local performers, I know there's some guys in Kingman rapping, and a few around here. Maybe get Cuete Yeska out here too. There will be vendors, and some poetry stuff. 2 stages, 1 indoor for poets and plays type shit. 1 outdoors for the Banda and performances. This show will NOT be like other BHC shows where hosting club wins all trophies. We will be excluded 100%. We are still in early stages of everything. Anybody familiar with BHC, it will be down Marina blvd by family dollar and circle K, at the BHC rec dept building.......in the ghetto! any ideas are appreciated.* so yea let me know whats good homies and ill keep you posted on updates. peace


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 16 2010, 05:39 AM~17210260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good morn AZ.    :biggrin:
> *


hey joey. let me know how much cash i need to send to you and alex for the body work for the redical frame.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 16 2010, 06:23 PM~17216520
> *hey joey. let me know how much cash i need to send to you and alex and SAL for the body work for the redical frame.
> *


FIXED :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 16 2010, 07:49 PM~17216713
> *FIXED :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


for real? you helping alex on the frame? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 16 2010, 08:07 PM~17217335
> *for real? you helping alex on the frame?  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :around: :dunno: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: JK


----------



## PHXKSTM

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Give me a call tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 16 2010, 08:49 PM~17215762
> *Ok I wanted to add a brake light to the trike so I bought a 14 led light. I made the frame out of MDF board and test mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :|  :|  :|
> *


 :wow: :wow:  :wow: :wow: 
DAMMMM THAT,S GREAT LOOKING BRO !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
HI GUYS !!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 08:00 AM~17220007
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI  GUYS  !!!!!!!!
> *


Whatup ice!... man me and tonyo went on a tour yesterday!! 24 hours worth of driving just got back now!!! Freaking tired!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 17 2010, 11:59 AM~17220331
> *Whatup ice!... man me and tonyo went on a tour yesterday!! 24 hours worth of driving just got back now!!! Freaking tired!
> *


DAMMMM :0 WHERE WAS IT BRO & DO YOU GOT ANY PICS OF IT ??? 
IF YOU DO I CAN,T WAIT TO SEE THEME !!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 09:12 AM~17220434
> *DAMMMM  :0  WHERE WAS  IT BRO  & DO YOU  GOT  ANY  PICS  OF  IT  ???
> IF YOU DO I CAN,T WAIT  TO  SEE  THEME  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 haha man it just felt like a tour.. I was helping TonyO pick up his Lexus to go get painted from Yuma, then we dropped off some plaques to Troy for Rollerz in L.A.... then had to drive back in one day :wow: 

So we started draving at 9 am Fri morning, and didnt get back til 8 am today.. no sleep!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Johnnys waterjet machine was busy Kutting some parts for Chucky!.....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT IS THAT??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 02:52 PM~17222209
> *WHAT IS THAT??
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 17 2010, 02:31 PM~17221853
> *Johnnys waterjet machine was busy Kutting some parts for Chucky!.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hahaha This guy. All happy his getting his parts done. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 17 2010, 01:54 PM~17222218
> *:dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 17 2010, 03:11 PM~17222303
> *Hahaha This guy. All happy his getting his parts done. :biggrin:
> *


you should see the next pic when the machine stopped.. looked like this


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM+Apr 16 2010, 11:21 PM~17218491-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Give me a call tomorrow afternoon.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when i got on to read your message it was 4:00pm. damn how time flys when your having fun.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Apr 17 2010, 01:31 PM~17221853
> *Johnnys waterjet machine was busy Kutting some parts for Chucky!.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a pair of two piece goos necks. :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DANIEL LOOKS SO HAPPY LIKE A LIL KID AT TOYS "R" US HAHA


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 07:00 PM~17223684
> *DANIEL LOOKS SO HAPPY LIKE A LIL KID AT TOYS "R" US HAHA
> *


im gonna look the same way when t.o.c is all done and back togather in june. but scratch the toy store ited have to be an adult book store for me. :cheesy: :roflao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 17 2010, 06:08 PM~17223722
> *im gonna look the same way when t.o.c is all done and back togather in june.  but scratch the toy store ited have to be an adult book store for me. :cheesy: :roflao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: ARE U OLD ENOUGH??


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 07:10 PM~17223734
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ARE U OLD ENOUGH??
> *


18 turning 19 june 4th.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 06:25 PM~17222362
> *:0  :wow:
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 17 2010, 04:49 PM~17222769
> *when i got on to read your message it was 4:00pm.  damn how time flys when your having fun.
> looks like a pair of two piece goos necks. :cheesy:
> *


Very close, the neck and steering tube will bare a similar design homie


----------



## avondale623

whens the next carshow in az


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

OK Im almost done with the bodywork some minor details. It got a slight bend in it I guess when the fiberglass was curing so I got to fix lil things.


----------



## PHXKSTM

super fukin clean man


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 18 2010, 11:46 AM~17228070
> *OK Im almost done with the bodywork some minor details. It got a slight bend in it I guess when the fiberglass was curing so I got to fix lil things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill pay you to do my display man.. there's no way I could do that


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 18 2010, 02:24 PM~17228597
> *Ill pay you to do my display man.. there's no way I could do that
> *



Your display? You want fiberglass work on your display? I was going to do alot of fiberglass work on my display too but I figured I would go a simple clean route. I had all the sketches done too but I backed out of it. Due to cost, I really want to put more money in my elco than the trike now.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 18 2010, 10:46 AM~17228070
> *OK Im almost done with the bodywork some minor details. It got a slight bend in it I guess when the fiberglass was curing so I got to fix lil things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD. IS THAT A LOVE SEAT I SEE BACK THERE?? POST PICS


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 18 2010, 03:45 PM~17229384
> *Your display? You want fiberglass work on your display? I was going to do alot of fiberglass work on my display too but I figured I would go a simple clean route. I had all the sketches done too but I backed out of it. Due to cost, I really want to put more money in my elco than the trike now.
> *


Yeah I want to do a fiberglass box for my turntable.. let me know


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

That seat was given to me by Gene I never got the chance to use it cause I built the box but at the Guadalupe show I showed it with the love seat. Cause I lost a TV on the freeway going to the New Image show and didnt replace it yet.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 18 2010, 05:04 PM~17229507
> *Yeah I want to do a fiberglass box for my turntable.. let me know
> *



Just for the turntable then. You going to paint it or cover it with material. If your going to paint it, theirs alot more sanding.


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 16 2010, 05:33 PM~17215642
> *:wave:  phoenix kustoms grows once again. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey it looks like this frame
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=399357&st=3840


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 18 2010, 03:05 PM~17229512
> *That seat was given to me by Gene I never got the chance to use it cause I built the box but at the Guadalupe show I showed it with the love seat. Cause I lost a TV on the freeway going to the New Image show and didnt replace it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 18 2010, 11:10 PM~17234130
> *TTT
> *


   DAM WORKIN ON LETHAL RIGHT NOW. ITS CURSED. :0 :0 :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 19 2010, 12:29 AM~17234205
> *    DAM WORKIN ON LETHAL RIGHT NOW. ITS CURSED. :0  :0  :happysad:
> *


It ain't cursed!! I brought it back from the grave, you just gotta show it that your trying to help it get back to being a winner haha


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 19 2010, 01:19 AM~17234438
> *It ain't cursed!! I brought it back from the grave, you just gotta show it that your trying to help it get back to being a winner haha
> *


YEAH I WAS TALKIN TO IT SAYIN I LOVE U BIKE LOL JK. I KEPT LOOSING THE NUTS......TO THE BIKE LOL BUT I FINALLY PUT HER BACK TOGETHER. NO MORE PARTING OUT... U STILL WANT THE SEAT?? LOL JK. IMA GO WITH A OG LOOK NOTHIN FANCY OR TWISTED.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DAM SUNS BETTER COME BACK AND BEAT THE BLAZERS AND HOPEFULLY THE THUNDER BEAT THE FLAKERS.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 19 2010, 10:29 AM~17234205
> *    DAM WORKIN ON LETHAL RIGHT NOW. ITS CURSED. :0  :0  :happysad:
> *


That's because you went to the Guadalupe show isnt it? See I warned people bout that show, nobody listened :nosad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 18 2010, 09:46 PM~17228070
> *OK Im almost done with the bodywork some minor details. It got a slight bend in it I guess when the fiberglass was curing so I got to fix lil things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 18 2010, 07:05 PM~17229512
> *That seat was given to me by Gene I never got the chance to use it cause I built the box but at the Guadalupe show I showed it with the love seat. Cause I lost a TV on the freeway going to the New Image show and didnt replace it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow: 
DAMMMMM  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 18 2010, 02:46 PM~17228070
> *OK Im almost done with the bodywork some minor details. It got a slight bend in it I guess when the fiberglass was curing so I got to fix lil things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

REAL NICE TRIKE !!!! 
WASUP GUYS !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 19 2010, 06:51 AM~17235364
> *REAL NICE  TRIKE  !!!!
> WASUP  GUYS  !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP JEFF


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 19 2010, 11:20 AM~17235610
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HEY HEY MY AMERICAIN BUDDY !!!!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by avondale623+Apr 18 2010, 10:52 AM~17227789-->
> 
> 
> 
> whens the next carshow in az
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for me its the cinco de mayo show in may on the 9th.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-26jd_@Apr 18 2010, 04:25 PM~17229610
> *hey it looks like this frame
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=399357&st=3840
> *


lol it is the same frame. but ive edited the pic with the paint tool on my pc so i know how it will look. :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

uffin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 19 2010, 03:44 PM~17239389
> *for me its the cinco de mayo show in may on the 9th.
> lol it is the same frame. but ive edited the pic with the paint tool on my pc so i know how it will look. :biggrin:
> *


oohh smart


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Cooooool


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 19 2010, 06:11 PM~17240179
> *Cooooool
> *



You going to the Fort Mcdowell show?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Yepperz... but just to kick it w the homies!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 19 2010, 04:37 PM~17240462
> *Yepperz... but just to kick it w the homies!
> *


I THOUGH U WAS SHOWIN??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 19 2010, 07:38 PM~17241814
> *I THOUGH U WAS SHOWIN??
> *


I'm never showing again... chucky is cursed....


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 19 2010, 08:50 PM~17241876
> *I'm never showing again... chucky is cursed....
> *



About how many shows did you miss already?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 19 2010, 07:53 PM~17241921
> *About how many shows did you miss already?
> *


Last show was tucson ... so a lot haha


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 19 2010, 07:50 PM~17241876
> *I'm never showing again... chucky is cursed....
> *


you jokin right d? you gotta show at the fathersday bbq.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 19 2010, 08:52 PM~17242736
> *you jokin right d?  you gotta show at the fathersday bbq.
> *


Maybe imma try the airbrush thing for awhile


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 19 2010, 09:39 PM~17243499
> *Maybe imma try the airbrush thing for awhile
> *


well thats cool. i know when DRAGON HEART is ready for murals i know who to go to.  this will be the third bike called that. :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## azrdr

Sign Ups start at 10:30 on Sat for the Horseshoe Tourny and then there's a legal cruise afterwards, DJ, foodbooths, Killer $5 raffles, beerpermit.











We are raffling this Bike off over the next few events and announcing the winner at the Superior Fiestas on Sept 11th. (winner need not be present to win) :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HI GUYS WASUP !!!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 06:07 AM~17245896
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI  GUYS  WASUP  !!!!!!      :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP MY NIGHT CREATURE BUDDY


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 20 2010, 01:27 PM~17247548
> *WHAT'S UP MY NIGHT CREATURE BUDDY
> *


HEHEHE :nicoderm: HO NO MY EYES !!!! :nicoderm: uffin: 
LOL I,M DOING REAL WELL STILL WORKING ON THE BIKE LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin: !!!!
AND GETHING READDY FOR MY FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR THIS WEAK THE D-ICE WILL
BE ONLY FINISH AT 90/100 BUT IT,S BETTER THENE NOTHING !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
ON TOP OF THIS IT,S A INSIDE SHOW SO I DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOULT MY EYES AND SKIN LOL !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 11:19 AM~17248532
> *HEHEHE  :nicoderm:  HO NO  MY EYES !!!!  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> LOL  I,M DOING REAL WELL  STILL WORKING  ON THE BIKE  LIKE ALWAYS  :biggrin: !!!!
> AND  GETHING  READDY FOR MY  FIRST  SHOW OF THE YEAR THIS WEAK  THE D-ICE WILL
> BE  ONLY FINISH  AT  90/100 BUT IT,S  BETTER  THENE NOTHING  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> ON TOP OF THIS  IT,S A INSIDE  SHOW  SO I DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOULT MY EYES  AND SKIN LOL  !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


DAM AND ITS ONLY GONNA GET HOTTER IN ARIZONA


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 20 2010, 03:47 PM~17248807
> *DAM AND ITS ONLY GONNA GET HOTTER IN ARIZONA
> *


:biggrin:  COME ON ,COME ON MY AMERICAIN NIGHT CREATURE FRIEND !!! :biggrin:  
I WANTED TO TELL YOU THAT YOUR DOING SUPER WELL IN YOUR PROGRESS KEEP IT ON !!!!!
LIKE USE NIGHT CREATURE LOWRIDER BIKE IS 4 EVER BROTHER !!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 11:56 AM~17248877
> *:biggrin:    COME ON ,COME ON  MY AMERICAIN NIGHT CREATURE  FRIEND  !!!  :biggrin:
> I WANTED TO  TELL YOU THAT  YOUR DOING SUPER WELL  IN YOUR PROGRESS  KEEP IT ON !!!!!
> LIKE  USE NIGHT CREATURE  LOWRIDER  BIKE IS 4 EVER  BROTHER  !!!  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  HEHEHEHEHE
> *


THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 20 2010, 04:13 PM~17249051
> *THANKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
YOUR WELCOME MY AMERICAIN NIGHT CREATURE FRIEND !!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM

Hapy 4/20/10 Jus sayin


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 20 2010, 05:30 PM~17251314
> *Happy 4/20/10    Jus sayin
> *


:wave: hey joey i called you but no answer. lmk what time would be good.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

uffin: So hows everybody doing?


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 20 2010, 08:46 PM~17254091
> *uffin:  So hows everybody doing?
> *


I"m tired.


----------



## Maricoparider

found this bike at the swapmeet. wut you guys think potential custom or leave it OG ??? :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Apr 20 2010, 10:21 PM~17255352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this bike at the swapmeet. wut you guys think potential custom or leave it OG ??? :0
> *


Leave it.. they are hard to find if its a true ride.. if u ever wanna cut and chop something do a china... my two cents


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HI GUUYS !!!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2010, 06:55 AM~17257018
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI GUUYS  !!!!!    :yes:  :yes:
> *


Wasssssup bro... hope all is well


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WTF IS UP WITH THIS WEATHER? :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 21 2010, 05:44 PM~17262900
> *WTF IS UP WITH THIS WEATHER? :happysad:
> *


The end of the world!!! Jesus hates sherriff joe!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 21 2010, 04:46 PM~17262915
> *The end of the world!!! Jesus hates sherriff joe!
> *


I hate him too haha


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 21 2010, 05:50 PM~17262952
> *I hate him too haha
> *


Patience my friend! His time will come.. we all answer to the higher power


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 21 2010, 06:00 PM~17263043
> *Patience my friend! His time will come.. we all answer to the higher power
> *



damn near 20 yrs is enough


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 21 2010, 06:06 PM~17263116
> *damn near 20 yrs is enough
> *


No shit bro.. but hey this is the state we live bro..


----------



## TonyO




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HI GUYS WASUP !!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 21 2010, 06:31 PM~17263396
> *No shit bro.. but hey this is the state we live bro..
> *


hey d, how much kandy would it take to do sothing likethis in green for my radical bike?





































just kandy exsamples.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 12:48 PM~17271665
> *hey d, how much kandy would it take to do sothing likethis in green for my radical bike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kandy exsamples.
> *


Love the color combo... when ur ready just drop it by ill hook u up I told ya that


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2010, 12:51 PM~17271698
> *Love the color combo... when ur ready just drop it by ill hook u up I told ya that
> *


i know bro. just needa find out how much im gonna needa save up for the candy.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 01:05 PM~17271852
> *i know bro. just needa find out how much im gonna needa save up for the candy.
> *


Pm sent


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2010, 01:07 PM~17271867
> *Pm sent
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

OK, the following is a frame that Sal bought off lay it low... this is just terrible bodywork.. I hate to put the person who made this frame on blast but if you sell work like this, please tell the person what they are getting into...

Bout half an inch worth of bondo in three different layers...











Thin sheet metal taped together to cover area...


















No welds but rivets and screws holding down metal...



















This story will have a happy ending... this frame is getting shipped to the Paz Bros so they can redo frame... More progress pics to come! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2010, 07:52 PM~17274526
> *OK, the following is a frame that Sal bought off lay it low... this is just terrible bodywork.. I hate to put the person who made this frame on blast but if you sell work like this, please tell the person what they are getting into...
> 
> Bout half an inch worth of bondo in three different layers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin sheet metal taped together to cover area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No welds but rivets and screws holding down metal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This story will have a happy ending... this frame is getting shipped to the Paz Bros so they can redo frame... More progress pics to come! :biggrin:
> *


thats unexceptable bodywork I'd be hotter than a pistol  Looking foward to seeing you turn that nonsence to the real deal bro, good luck with the build up


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2010, 05:52 PM~17274526
> *OK, the following is a frame that Sal bought off lay it low... this is just terrible bodywork.. I hate to put the person who made this frame on blast but if you sell work like this, please tell the person what they are getting into...
> 
> Bout half an inch worth of bondo in three different layers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin sheet metal taped together to cover area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No welds but rivets and screws holding down metal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This story will have a happy ending... this frame is getting shipped to the Paz Bros so they can redo frame... More progress pics to come! :biggrin:
> *


that is just wrong.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 06:08 PM~17274665
> *thats unexceptable bodywork I'd be hotter than a pistol   Looking foward to seeing you turn that nonsence to the real deal bro, good luck with the build up
> *


Thx bro.. its in better hands now...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 06:37 PM~17274942
> *that is just wrong.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

hey joey, lmk how much you and alex need to do the body workand ill have it sent. this way D can spray itup with some kandy.

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAIDERS_79, PHXKSTM, childsplay69


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 08:09 PM~17275771
> *hey joey, lmk how much you and alex need to do the body workand ill have it sent.  this way D can spray itup with some kandy.
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAIDERS_79, PHXKSTM, childsplay69
> *


I'm waiting to start :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2010, 09:47 PM~17275546
> *Thx bro.. its in better hands now...
> *


don't doubt that at all bro, homeboy who did it the first time woulda been better off using bubblegum and ductape to build it :0 :twak:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2010, 08:55 PM~17276251
> *I'm waiting to start  :biggrin:
> *


joey said he wants to make sure the frame aint done the same way sals was.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0


> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2010, 06:47 PM~17275546
> *Thx bro.. its in better hands now...
> *


 :0  :angry:  :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 09:06 PM~17276357
> *joey said he wants to make sure the frame aint done the same way sals was.
> *


hahaha.... yeah but sal has like 5 other builds!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2010, 09:57 PM~17277419
> *hahaha.... yeah but sal has like 5 other builds!!!!!
> *


LOL I AIN'T GOT 5. LET'S SEE THE BLUE ONE, THE RED ONE, THE PIXIE, AND THE GIRL FRAME ITS 4, O YEAH LETHAT INJECTION. OK ITS 5. HEY U SHOUD OF TAKEN PICS OF THE HANDLEBARS LMAO. I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE I BOUGHT THAT.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 22 2010, 11:08 PM~17277483
> *LOL I AIN'T GOT 5. LET'S SEE THE BLUE ONE, THE RED ONE, THE PIXIE, AND THE GIRL FRAME ITS 4, O YEAH LETHAT INJECTION. OK ITS 5. HEY U SHOUD OF TAKEN PICS OF THE HANDLEBARS LMAO. I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE I BOUGHT THAT.
> *


we all make mistakes... just not that bad haha :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2010, 10:09 PM~17277494
> *we all make mistakes... just not that bad haha :biggrin:
> *


LOL THE KID WANTED 125 FOR THE BIKE I TOLD HIM FUCK IT 80 BUCKS. I THOUGHT I MADE A GOOD DEAL CUZ I THOUGHT IT WAS A SHWINN AND ALL IT NEEDED WAS A LIL SANDIN AND ITS GOOD TO GO.     :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 22 2010, 11:19 PM~17277583
> *LOL THE KID WANTED 125 FOR THE BIKE I TOLD HIM FUCK IT 80 BUCKS. I THOUGHT I MADE A GOOD DEAL CUZ I THOUGHT IT WAS A SHWINN AND ALL IT NEEDED WAS A LIL SANDIN AND ITS GOOD TO GO.         :happysad:
> *


Its cool bro, we will make some improvements


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Apr 22 2010, 10:57 PM~17277419-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha.... yeah but sal has like 5 other builds!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same here.
> 
> no wait i got six.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 22 2010, 11:08 PM~17277483
> *LOL I AIN'T GOT 5. LET'S SEE THE BLUE ONE, THE RED ONE, THE PIXIE, AND THE GIRL FRAME ITS 4, O YEAH LETHAT INJECTION. OK ITS 5. HEY U SHOUD OF TAKEN PICS OF THE HANDLEBARS LMAO. I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE I BOUGHT THAT.
> *


matts builds....

1) TOUCH OF CLASS
2) HENDRIX71
3) RADENICE
4) FROST BITE
5) DRAGON HEART
6) LIL MAN


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:ninja:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 23 2010, 11:36 AM~17281077
> *:ninja:
> *


 :run: :sprint: :wave:


----------



## LowLowInLove

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 23 2010, 12:29 PM~17281012
> *same here.
> 
> no wait i got six.
> matts builds....
> 
> 1) TOUCH OF CLASS
> 2) HENDRIX71
> 3) RADENICE
> 4) FROST BITE
> 5) DRAGON HEART
> 6) LIL MAN
> *


i didnt know he had a bike called lil man haha which one is that?


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 23 2010, 11:44 AM~17281152
> *i didnt know he had a bike called lil man haha which one is that?
> *


THAT RED TRICYCLE. RADIO FLYER.


----------



## LowLowInLove

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 23 2010, 12:56 PM~17281224
> *THAT RED TRICYCLE. RADIO FLYER.
> *


oh ok lol


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 23 2010, 11:36 AM~17281077
> *:ninja:
> *


hey d. i found a place on line that sells H.O.K. for 17 to 100


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:angry: :angry:  :machinegun: :machinegun: RACIST MUTHAFUCKAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP AZ


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 23 2010, 02:15 PM~17282804
> *WHATS UP AZ
> *


WHAT'S UP JR WHAT U UP TO


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 23 2010, 03:15 PM~17282804
> *WHATS UP AZ
> *


Welcome homie! Thanks for stopping by and saying whatup


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 23 2010, 02:42 PM~17283039
> *Welcome homie! Thanks for stopping by and saying whatup
> *


WHAT'S UP DANIEL HAVE U BEEN PRACTICING AIRBRUSHING?? I SAY I'M FIRST CUZ I WAS THERE WHEN U GOT THE GUN :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 24 2010, 01:42 AM~17283039
> *Welcome homie! Thanks for stopping by and saying whatup
> *


Whatup :|


----------



## LowLowInLove

Hey guys is it hard to do pinstriping. My brothers getting his truck painted and hes gonna have me pinstrip it and i dont know the first thing about that lol.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 24 2010, 06:25 PM~17288148
> *Hey guys is it hard to do pinstriping. My brothers getting his truck painted and hes gonna have me pinstrip it and i dont know the first thing about that lol.
> *


If you have a steady hand that's all that matters just don't get too squiggly with the lines :biggrin:


----------



## LowLowInLove

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2010, 09:39 AM~17288222
> *If you have a steady hand that's all that matters just don't get too squiggly with the lines  :biggrin:
> *


My brother said if your a good artist youll b good at that and hes not doing it cuz he dont wanna mess it up but he says im a great artist so he wants me to do it lol i mean he could have all his other friends do it and he wants me to so now i wanna figur out how to do it so i dnt screw up his truck you know lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2010, 08:39 AM~17288222
> *If you have a steady hand that's all that matters just don't get too squiggly with the lines  :biggrin:
> *


And the correct brush and paints.. plus and eye for body lines and color...that's prolly why there's only and hand full of pinstrippers people trust because it is an art


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 24 2010, 08:41 AM~17288235
> *My brother said if your a good artist youll b good at that and hes not doing it cuz he dont wanna mess it up but he says im a great artist so he wants me to do it lol i mean he could have all his other friends do it and he wants me to so now i wanna figur out how to do it so i dnt screw up his truck you know lol
> *


Everyone starts somewhere! The only way you get to be good is practice so I would encourage everyone to atleast try if you have the desire


----------



## LowLowInLove

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 24 2010, 09:43 AM~17288242
> *And the correct brush and paints.. plus and eye for body lines and color...that's prolly why there's only and hand full of pinstrippers people trust because it is an art
> *


Yea he has that paint and brush and all that he has to is paint his truck and then hell have me pinstrip it but i dont really know what pinstrips look like XD i feel dumbsaying that but its true i may have seen em but idk .....idk what im tlaking about now :uh:


----------



## LowLowInLove

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 24 2010, 09:44 AM~17288251
> *Everyone starts somewhere! The only way you get to be good is practice so I would encourage everyone to atleast try if you have the desire
> *


Well i dont know if i have the desire i was just drawing something last night he looked at it and said when i get my truck painted ur pinstriping it i was shocked haha so know im trying to figurout stuff for it cuz i dnt wanna mess up his truck :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ha.. just look here at the bikes and cars.. most of them have stripping .. they follow the body lines with a lil bit of style at the ends.. good luck thou and post up pics when ur done


----------



## LowLowInLove

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 24 2010, 09:51 AM~17288286
> *Ha.. just look here at the bikes and cars.. most of them have stripping .. they follow the body lines with a lil bit of style at the ends.. good luck thou and post up pics when ur done
> *


yea i will but idk when hes gonna get it painted we got so much going on one our residents is home dieing shes 96 and he likes her alot so idk how its gonna afect him when she gos he left lastnight when he saw how bad she was


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 24 2010, 06:43 PM~17288242
> *And the correct brush and paints.. plus and eye for body lines and color...that's prolly why there's only and hand full of pinstrippers people trust because it is an art
> *


Ok Mr Squiggly Lines


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2010, 08:58 AM~17288316
> *Ok Mr Squiggly Lines
> *


That's the correct artist term! Ask bugs or chavo haha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 24 2010, 07:01 PM~17288334
> *That's the correct artist term! Ask bugs or chavo haha
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2010, 09:04 AM~17288343
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## LowLowInLove

you guys are funny lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 24 2010, 09:16 AM~17288412
> *you guys are funny lol
> *


Where has matt been!


----------



## LowLowInLove

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 24 2010, 10:18 AM~17288425
> *Where has matt been!
> *


hes bin in cali helping his bro and passing kidny stones now hes home and still trying to pass it hes hanging out with his friend i think his names aj i wount c matthew till the 30th idk when ill talk to him so much going on at work so stres full so thats all i know right now about him haha


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 24 2010, 06:02 PM~17290839
> *hes bin in cali helping his bro and passing kidny stones now hes home and still trying to pass it hes hanging out with his friend i think his names aj i wount c matthew till the 30th idk when ill talk to him so much going on at work so stres full so thats all i know right now about him haha
> *


That's a lot u kno! Haha.. hope he gets better and logs in to say wasssup now and then!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

*Its Comming.................*















:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 25 2010, 09:58 AM~17295400
> *Its Comming.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 01:28 PM~17296263
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


What up homie!!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 25 2010, 12:35 PM~17296329
> *What up homie!!!!!!
> *


Not much, same shit different toilet. Hey did u take the parts off?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 02:06 PM~17296538
> *Not much, same shit different toilet. Hey did u take the parts off?
> *


Yep all off...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 25 2010, 01:09 PM~17296559
> *Yep all off...
> *


Cool thanks


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 02:26 PM~17296655
> *Cool thanks
> *


We gonna do sum patterns on ur bike man???


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 25 2010, 01:30 PM~17296675
> *We gonna do sum patterns on ur bike man???
> *


I've been sanding the frame already


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 02:56 PM~17296802
> *I've been sanding the frame already
> *


Not bad for spray paint though.. just needs a lil flavor!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 25 2010, 03:26 PM~17297370
> *Not bad for spray paint though.. just needs a lil flavor!
> *


WHICH ONE U TALKIN ABOUT? I MEANT MY GIRL FRAME :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 04:38 PM~17297459
> *WHICH ONE U TALKIN ABOUT? I MEANT MY GIRL FRAME :happysad:
> *


  I was talking bout the red one!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 25 2010, 03:44 PM~17297511
> * I was talking bout the red one!
> *


A LOL :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 04:28 PM~17296263
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

matt hooked up this weekend. it was fun. hope to do more of these warm sunny fun weekends.


----------



## LowLowInLove

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 24 2010, 08:41 PM~17291303
> *That's a lot u kno! Haha.. hope he gets better and logs in to say wasssup now and then!
> *


well he called me yesterday and sayed he tryed to get on the einternet but theres a vires on it stoping him from getting on the einternet he says so now idk when hell b on


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS !!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 26 2010, 08:40 AM~17304844
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> WASUP GUYS  !!!!
> *


WHAT'S UP JEFF


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 26 2010, 03:48 PM~17306962
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF
> *


gething ready to put on more pics & maybe a movie !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 26 2010, 12:14 PM~17307200
> *gething  ready to put on more pics  &  maybe  a  movie  !!!  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 26 2010, 04:46 PM~17307492
> *HELL YEAH CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up TEAM AZ! I was in Yuma this past weekend and did a photo shoot with a bike from La Raza C.C. Here are a couple of pics! :biggrin: 100% AZ BUILT :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 26 2010, 04:34 PM~17309129
> *Whats up TEAM AZ! I was in Yuma this past weekend and did a photo shoot with a bike from La Raza C.C. Here are a couple of pics!  :biggrin: 100% AZ BUILT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah that bike is bad.. the detail in the parts and the paint combo is nice!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 27 2010, 02:34 AM~17309129
> *Whats up TEAM AZ! I was in Yuma this past weekend and did a photo shoot with a bike from La Raza C.C. Here are a couple of pics!  :biggrin: 100% AZ BUILT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TNT parts :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 26 2010, 04:38 PM~17309163
> *Yeah that bike is bad.. the detail in the parts and the paint combo is nice!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: 

it also has a sad story behind it! :tears: :tears:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 26 2010, 04:40 PM~17309182
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> it also has a sad story behind it!  :tears:  :tears:
> *


yeah I heard.. sad


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 26 2010, 04:34 PM~17309129
> *Whats up TEAM AZ! I was in Yuma this past weekend and did a photo shoot with a bike from La Raza C.C. Here are a couple of pics!  :biggrin: 100% AZ BUILT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 23 2010, 03:19 PM~17282838
> *WHAT'S UP JR WHAT U UP TO
> *



NADA JUST HERE DOING SOME HOME WORK AND LOOKN AROUND FOR SOME STUFF FOR MY BIKE. WHAT ABOUT YOU


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 23 2010, 03:42 PM~17283039
> *Welcome homie! Thanks for stopping by and saying whatup
> *


THANKS HOMIE YOU GUYS GOT SOME CLEAN BIKES OUT THERE IN AZ.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:41 PM~17313909
> *THANKS HOMIE YOU GUYS GOT SOME CLEAN BIKES OUT THERE IN AZ.
> *


Thanks bro.. just trying to continue the sport bro..


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 27 2010, 11:49 AM~17318587
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatup homie!!!! You should post up pics of ur bike here so some of the az cats know what to shoot for!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17318704
> *Whatup homie!!!! You should post up pics of ur bike here so some of the az cats know what to shoot for!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
YUP I,LL TRY !!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 27 2010, 01:37 PM~17319650
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> YUP  I,LL  TRY    !!!!
> *



cool/.......


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

how big is that tv "|?????


----------



## TonyO

If your landlord says its time for you to go.....gotta get the dough


----------



## TonyO

If you want candy and chrome on your El Dorado....gotta get the dough 

Wahahaha the best song ever :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 27 2010, 06:32 PM~17322663
> *If you want candy and chrome on your El Dorado....gotta get the dough
> 
> Wahahaha  the best song ever  :biggrin:
> *


I hate you .... and I hate that song!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 28 2010, 04:57 AM~17322959
> *I hate you .... and I hate that song!
> *


Mr Squiggly lines is mad at me :tears:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 27 2010, 06:09 PM~17323125
> *Mr Squiggly lines is mad at me :tears:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 28 2010, 06:16 AM~17324246
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:drama:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 27 2010, 08:26 PM~17324418
> *:drama:
> *


:angry:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 02:05 PM~17332070
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up homie! Been looking at pics of ur bike man and its so freaking detailed!... clean build .. hope u can make it out to vegas! Love to see it in person


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 28 2010, 05:28 PM~17332344
> *What up homie! Been looking at pics of ur bike man and its so freaking detailed!... clean build .. hope u can make it out to vegas! Love to see it in person
> *



THANK YOU BRO !!! :biggrin: 
IT WOULD BE A HONOR TO GET IN VEGAS 1 DAY !!! 
AND I GOT ALL THE INTENTION TO GET THERE BUT I GOT 2 FINISH MY BIKE FIRST AND FOUND THE MONEY 4 THE TRIP ALL THE WAY TO VEGAS OR A OTHER 
LM SHOW IN THE USA :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
+ SOME MORE $$$$ TO HAVE SOME FUN OVER THERE !!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup Team AZ!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 30 2010, 01:46 PM~17351538
> *Wasssup Team AZ!
> *


 :biggrin:  
 :wave: :wave: 
I,M NOT A TEAM AZ MEMBER 
BUT LIKE TO SAY A BIG HI TO ALL OF YOU GUYS !! :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 12:31 PM~17352310
> *:biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:
> I,M NOT A TEAM AZ MEMBER
> BUT LIKE TO SAY A BIG HI TO ALL OF YOU GUYS  !!  :wave:
> *


Nah bro you don't have to be to kick it :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 30 2010, 05:19 PM~17353107
> *Nah bro you don't have to be to kick it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  
THX BRO !!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 06:23 PM~17355468
> *:biggrin:
> THX  BRO  !!!!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP NIGHT CREATURE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 05:20 AM~17357878
> *WHAT'S UP NIGHT CREATURE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
GUESS WHAT ?? & IT,S NOT DRINKING BLOOD LOL :rofl:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0


> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 1 2010, 05:46 AM~17358278
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> GUESS  WHAT ?? &  IT,S  NOT DRINKING  BLOOD  LOL  :rofl:    :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Big fight tonight! Let's go Mosely!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 1 2010, 04:03 PM~17361165
> *Big fight tonight! Let's go Mosely!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Raguness

something tells me this will be another boring dissapointing fight.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 1 2010, 05:55 PM~17361399
> *something tells me this will be another boring dissapointing fight.
> *


I'm really hoping not.. spent over a hundred on last two fights and was hella mad!... I pray this will be exciting


----------



## TonyO

what's up


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 1 2010, 08:00 PM~17361972
> *what's up
> *


Let's see sum real spy pics of lunch money!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 1 2010, 07:18 PM~17362071
> *Let's see sum real spy pics of lunch money!
> *


X2


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 1 2010, 08:00 PM~17361972
> *what's up
> *


Heard there was a lame ass fight on tv today. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:angry: man,, let's go Pacquio!!!!!!


----------



## Raguness

ever since I heard pacquio and mayweather were a no go on fighting every fight with there name just feels stale like meh.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

hey whos all rollin out to the cinco de mayo meet on the 9th?


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS FROM THE 514-LUXURIOUS BIKES CLUB CREW !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 3 2010, 07:33 AM~17372150
> * :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> WASUP  GUYS  FROM  THE  514-LUXURIOUS  BIKES  CLUB  CREW  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW U BEEN BRO??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 3 2010, 01:32 PM~17373339
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW U BEEN BRO??
> *


 :biggrin: I,M PUTING MORE UPGRADE ON MY BIKE !!!! :biggrin: :yes:  :thumbsup: 
IT,S A NEW CUSTOM PART !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 3 2010, 09:43 AM~17373392
> *:biggrin:  I,M PUTING MORE  UPGRADE  ON MY  BIKE !!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> IT,S  A  NEW  CUSTOM  PART  !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH..........WHAT IS IT?? :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 3 2010, 01:59 PM~17373550
> *HELL YEAH..........WHAT IS IT?? :wow:
> *


  :rofl: YOU,LL SEE IT SOON MY FRIEND TRUST ME 
AND NOW I,M DOWN TO 3 NONE CUSTOM PARTS ON ALL THE BIKE HEHE !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
GOT TO KEEP ON PUSHING     ...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 3 2010, 10:25 AM~17373838
> *  :rofl: YOU,LL  SEE IT  SOON MY  FRIEND  TRUST  ME
> AND  NOW  I,M DOWN TO  3 NONE CUSTOM  PARTS  ON ALL THE  BIKE HEHE !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> GOT TO KEEP ON PUSHING         ...
> *


THAT'S TRUE BRO. TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 3 2010, 05:45 PM~17375883
> *THAT'S TRUE BRO. TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup homies!!!!! Hope you guys like the Suns game yesterday!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 4 2010, 10:43 PM~17394051
> *Whatup homies!!!!! Hope you guys like the Suns game yesterday!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

I aint gonna talk no shit until the end of game 2... hno: hno:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

FUCK THE SPURS. I HATE GINOBILLI, PARKER, DUNCAN, MCDYESS EVERYBODY EXCEPT EVA LONGORIA :naughty:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 4 2010, 09:50 PM~17394168
> *I aint gonna talk no shit until the end of game 2...  hno:  hno:
> *


I'm going to game two!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 4 2010, 10:07 PM~17394433
> *I'm going to game two!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 

you better not jinx us!!!!


And Go Los Suns :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Whatup peeps :wave: Been gone from here for a few days and I see not much has changed oh wait my bad I'm ALWAYS on here according to some people


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2010, 12:07 AM~17395838
> *Whatup peeps :wave:  Been gone from here for a few days and I see not much has changed oh wait my bad I'm ALWAYS on here according to some people
> *


gimme the pics of the handlebars for sal foooker!


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 4 2010, 10:55 PM~17395156
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> you better not jinx us!!!!
> And Go Los Suns :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Every game I went to this season we won.  :x: :biggrin:

I hope there saling those jerseys I didn't like them at first, but I'll sport that shit now. :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
HI GUYS !!!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

just a reminder for may 9th. this weekend. hope to see some of you out here. *the BBQ will be from 11am to 4pm or till we leave.*

here is a map to the park if you dont know how to get there. sorry its so big :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 5 2010, 03:31 AM~17396565
> *Every game I went to this season we won.    :x:  :biggrin:
> 
> I hope there saling those jerseys I didn't like them at first, but I'll sport that shit now.  :angry:
> *


I SAW THOSE AT THE FINISH LINE IN METRO CENTER MALL I THINK THEY WERE ABOUT 80$


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LOS F*CKING SUNS!!!!!!!!! 2-0 !!!!!!


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 5 2010, 02:40 PM~17401117
> *I SAW THOSE AT THE FINISH LINE IN METRO CENTER MALL I THINK THEY WERE ABOUT 80$
> *



I told you homie everytime I go.  :biggrin: 

They were there its just I didn't want to pay a hundred dollars for one I'll probably go there this weekend.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 5 2010, 10:12 PM~17405834
> *I told you homie everytime I go.      :biggrin:
> 
> They were there its just I didn't want to pay a hundred dollars for one I'll probably go there this weekend.
> *


You were lucky the suns came back and won cuz that first quarter i was gonna text you to tell you to f*cking go home!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 5 2010, 11:36 PM~17406095
> *You were lucky the suns came back and won cuz that first quarter  i was gonna text you to tell you to f*cking go home!
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 5 2010, 11:15 PM~17406359
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sorry I take my Suns very serious!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 6 2010, 12:17 AM~17406370
> *Sorry I take my Suns very serious!
> *



 Im gonna watch the next game at work.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

two more days till the show. cant wait.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 5 2010, 10:36 PM~17406095
> *You were lucky the suns came back and won cuz that first quarter  i was gonna text you to tell you to f*cking go home!
> *


 :angry: You ain't my daddy and you don't pay my bills don't tell me what to do. :biggrin: LOL funny you should say that cause I got to the game late.  Missed half of the first quarter. :tears:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 6 2010, 10:06 PM~17415497
> *:angry: You ain't my daddy and you don't pay my bills don't tell me what to do.  :biggrin:  LOL funny you should say that cause I got to the game late.   Missed half of the first quarter.  :tears:
> *


----------



## LIL_GRIM




----------



## LIL_GRIM

> whats up phoenix? our cinco de mayo shows nearing the corner. and we welcome and invite you to join in on the festivitys this weekend. hope to see some of you out here. *the BBQ will be from 11am to 4pm or till we leave.*


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 6 2010, 10:43 PM~17415876
> *
> *


----------



## LIL_GRIM

AZ TTMFT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssssssup homies!!!! All Suns fans gotta be really excited! 3-0 ... Sweep???????


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 7 2010, 09:50 PM~17425479
> *Wasssssssup homies!!!! All Suns fans gotta be really excited! 3-0 ... Sweep???????
> *


GOT THAT RIGHT!! LOS SUNS GONNA SWEEP LOS SPURS.


----------



## Raguness

Bring on them punk ass fakers!!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

TEAM AZ kicking it at the cinco de mayo sunday show.


----------



## lesstime

> TEAM AZ kicking it at the cinco de mayo sunday show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> TEAM AZ kicking it at the cinco de mayo sunday show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> TEAM AZ kicking it at the cinco de mayo sunday show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM AZ kicking it at the cinco de mayo sunday show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats my homie hormiga's pedal car. along with the new nightmare bike.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PHXKSTM

Anybody looking for Blue pits. 8 are ready now 5 weeks old 1200.00

Jus sayin 602-367-2603 i will post pics tonight


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 10 2010, 12:40 PM~17444104
> *Anybody looking for Blue pits.  8 are ready now  5 weeks old  1200.00
> 
> Jus sayin    602-367-2603    i will post pics tonight
> *


Joey? You getting into the dog game??? Go for it big dog!


----------



## PHXKSTM

Naw i was just there when the momma was this age, now i get to see her pups
























this is the one that is different then the rest



PK Kingman is lookin good, glad to see you guys get out there


----------



## D-ice69

> TEAM AZ kicking it at the cinco de mayo sunday show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one!
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> dammmmm this sick bro !!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL_GRIM

hey guys. who all wants to roll out this way for the fathersday sunday ?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 11 2010, 12:31 PM~17455114
> *hey guys. who all wants to roll out this way for the fathersday sunday ?
> *


you paying for every thing ??? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 11 2010, 05:14 PM~17458102
> *you paying for every thing ???  :biggrin:
> *


im paying to reserv it. the food is a good choice of byo bbq or the few food joints here in k-town.( carles jr,jack in the box,in n out,sonics,del taco,kfc,panda exspress,) we going a lil old school. back before there wa such a thing as a dj or jumper, the good old play ground and boom box. the best part is we are all there as a family. leave all the drama and beef at home and sit for a day in the good times, have a hop, show our passion for this lifestyle and enjoy the sunshine .


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 11 2010, 05:30 PM~17458244
> *im paying to reserv it.  the food is a good choice of byo bbq or the few food joints here in k-town.( carles jr,jack in the box,in n out,sonics,del taco,kfc,panda exspress,) we going a lil old school. back before there wa such a thing as a dj or jumper, the good old play ground and boom box. the best part is we are all there as a family. leave all the drama and beef at home and sit for a day in the good times, have a hop, show our passion for this lifestyle and enjoy the sunshine .
> *


 :thumbsup: 

member you need the beef for the taco's :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

sound like fun


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 11 2010, 05:56 PM~17458482
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> member you need the beef for the taco's :biggrin:
> *


heyjoey you rollin out for the show?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 11 2010, 05:56 PM~17458482
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> member you need the beef for the taco's :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup Homies!!!! ok I finally started to try to get my act together and start air brushing for reals now, got my work station together and got my first donated bike to try on from Sal (Lincolnsal)... heres some pics of it...

First I start out with this old desk I found.. the best part in living in Ahwatukee is rich people throw away good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

For comfort i add a thin foam layer to top of desk.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Then I added a felt top for a cool hobby bench look .......


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

And here is what it looks like now.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 15 2010, 12:15 PM~17497989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 COOL BRO I CAN,T WAIT TO SEE THE RESULT & HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE ????
:wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 15 2010, 11:53 AM~17498660
> *COOL  BRO  I CAN,T  WAIT  TO SEE THE RESULT  &  HOW MUCH  DO YOU  CHARGE  ????
> :wow:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


haha since right now i suck... free... :biggrin: 

Nah i'm just trying to see if its gonna work, im hoping if it does i can do more projects..


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 15 2010, 10:12 AM~17497965
> *And here is what it looks like now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BENCH PLAYA! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

whats up sal? :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 15 2010, 09:12 AM~17497965
> *And here is what it looks like now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Childplay,

Did you build that frame? Its is sick design :wow: 
BTW, I did finally hear of a pinoy builder and muralist , but in cali. 

J.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 15 2010, 01:02 PM~17499267
> *whats up sal? :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP HOW U BEEN??


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 15 2010, 01:03 PM~17499273
> *Childplay,
> 
> Did you build that frame? Its is sick design  :wow:
> 
> J.
> *


NO, ACTUALLY I BOUGHT IT OFF JUICY J BUT IF U LOOKIN FOR A FRAME I RECOMMEND SAL PAZ FROM TUCSON HE'LL HOOK U UP.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 15 2010, 09:53 PM~17498660
> *COOL  BRO  I CAN,T  WAIT  TO SEE THE RESULT  &  HOW MUCH  DO YOU  CHARGE  ????
> :wow:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


Too much :nosad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 15 2010, 11:40 PM~17499160
> *haha since right now i suck... free... :biggrin:
> 
> Nah i'm just trying to see if its gonna work, im hoping if it does i can do more projects..
> *


Free? That's still too much :nosad:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 15 2010, 02:09 PM~17499293
> *WHAT'S UP HOW U BEEN??
> *


nm. selling the old frame from family jewel. im going to get a frame with less work required. this way i can catch up with my project dead line in dec.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2010, 01:16 PM~17499325
> *Free? That's still too much :nosad:
> *


It was too much I couldn't afford it lol. Jk daniel :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 15 2010, 02:11 PM~17499300
> *NO, ACTUALLY I BOUGHT IT OFF JUICY J BUT IF U LOOKIN FOR A FRAME I RECOMMEND SAL PAZ FROM TUCSON HE'LL HOOK U UP.
> *


Lincoln, 

We planning on a muraled out cultural themed trike w/sounds. Will be pinoy built 100% or at least that the plan, finally heard of a good pinoy builder and someone trying to put us in contact, hopefully it gioes well.

Also, I just recently got accepted as a dealer for lowrider bike parts though so if you guys want any send me a PM and Ill hook you up at only 10% above dealer cost. I'm not knowledgeable on bike stuff so cant advise the best stuff etc so you'd need to look through online catalog and pick what you need and give me item numbers. Prices look good though with whole bikes as low as 120 and twisted forks at like 25. 

J.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 15 2010, 01:54 PM~17499234
> *NICE BENCH PLAYA! :biggrin:
> *


I needed one man.. tired of fucking up my carpets !

And about your knockoffs, Johnny said he will be here Sun and I can ask em about them bro!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 15 2010, 02:20 PM~17499353
> *Lincoln,
> 
> We planning on a muraled out cultural themed trike w/sounds. Will be pinoy built 100% or at least that the plan, finally heard of a good pinoy builder and someone trying to put us in contact, hopefully it gioes well.
> 
> Also, I just recently got accepted as a dealer for lowrider bike parts though so if you guys want any send me a PM and Ill hook you up at only 10% above dealer cost. I'm not knowledgeable on bike stuff so cant advise the best stuff etc so you'd need to look through online catalog and pick what you need and give me item numbers. Prices look good though with whole bikes as low as 120 and twisted forks at like 25.
> 
> J.
> *


Good Job bro.. I cant wait to see pics of it.. If you can post some progress pics! I enjoy seeing the progress it takes to make an item!


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 15 2010, 02:33 PM~17499401
> *Good Job bro.. I cant wait to see pics of it.. If you can post some progress pics! I enjoy seeing the progress it takes to make an item!
> *


Childsplay,

Still gotta get in touch with the guy but a Filipino in the bay area trying to get us the info. They say the guy really good though as he built a 3 time bike of year, named Storm. The muralist is in So Cal area. Not sure about forks etc (keris blade would be sick) as havent found a pinoy fabricator for that parts. May end up having them done in PI. 

J.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ok as I mentioned before Sal gave me a frame to practice on... This frame was a nice frame with only a couple scratches so thanks Sal!.. Ok heres some I got so far...

I color sanded it and primered over some rough spots...


----------



## Justin-Az

I forgot to say, if anyone needs parts I was talking about the online catalog is below. Im trying to find some more sources to but so far this is all Ive found. Anyway, if need part from catalog hit me up on pm and Ill hook you up at no more than 10% above dealer cost. 

http://www.fnrco.com/index.php

Do you guys know any other wholesale places?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Then added silver base w fake....




















Then a lil clear...... Ok enough of the simple stuff, now off to mask and throw some patterns on it!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO+May 15 2010, 02:13 PM~17499316-->
> 
> 
> 
> Too much :nosad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@May 15 2010, 02:16 PM~17499325
> *Free? That's still too much :nosad:
> *


 :angry:  :rant: :buttkick:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 15 2010, 02:44 PM~17499446
> *I forgot to say, if anyone needs parts I was talking about the online catalog is below. Im trying to find some more sources to but so far this is all Ive found. Anyway, if need part from catalog hit me up on pm and Ill hook you up at no more than 10% above dealer cost.
> 
> http://www.fnrco.com/index.php
> 
> Do you guys know any other wholesale places?
> *


hey homie how about a 26'' frame black.?

heres what i got from the catalog

32791 26" Beach Cruisers Frame Black.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 15 2010, 03:05 PM~17499562
> *hey homie how about a 26'' frame black.?
> 
> heres what i got from the catalog
> 
> 32791 26" Beach Cruisers Frame Black.
> *


Raider, 

It 33.75 

PM Sent.

J.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CAN'T. WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED :0


> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 15 2010, 01:44 PM~17499449
> *Then added silver base w fake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a lil clear...... Ok enough of the simple stuff, now off to mask and throw some patterns on it!
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 15 2010, 03:38 PM~17499780
> *CAN'T. WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED :0
> :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


You did say the color is all up to me right??? :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 15 2010, 02:44 PM~17499814
> *You did say the color is all up to me right???  :biggrin:
> *


JUST NO LAKER COLORS


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 15 2010, 04:41 PM~17500087
> *JUST NO LAKER COLORS
> *


Laker anything... :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Hey whatever happen to that Idea with TEAM AZ pins? Did you come up with a design Daniel


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DID ANYBODY GO TO THE FORT MACDOWELL CASINO???


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 16 2010, 02:30 AM~17504002
> *Hey whatever happen to that Idea with TEAM AZ pins? Did you come up with a design Daniel
> *


Yeah I drew something out but as you know Johnny is pretty busy so will have to wait to order some..


----------



## LIL_GRIM

LINCOLNSAL
childsplay69
AZ WAR CHIEF
justin_az

:wave:
hey you guys wanna roll to my lil show n shine this comming month?


----------



## Justin-Az

:wave:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 16 2010, 03:37 PM~17507312
> *:wave:
> *


you should roll out and then we can rep. team az hard this time around. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## LIL_GRIM

Raguness

:wave:
how about you homie team az in k-town this june 20th?


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 16 2010, 03:43 PM~17507339
> *
> *


what you think sal?


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 16 2010, 03:40 PM~17507324
> *you should roll out and then we can rep. team az hard this time around. :biggrin:
> *


Where is k-town? I bet my kids would like seing all the bikes .Might even have something put together by then as I plan to put together a bike this month just to figure out how before getting a true custom. 

BTW, I think I figured out F&R as went in and did a mock order and the grand tottal was the price shown with no shipping charges. I guess that means shipping is added already into the parts? Maybe somebody else can let us know though for certain.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 16 2010, 02:44 PM~17507349
> *what you think sal?
> *


Nah too hot to be outside


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 16 2010, 03:56 PM~17507403
> *Where is k-town? I bet my kids would like seing all the bikes .Might even have something put together by then as I plan to put together a bike this month just to figure out how before getting a true custom.
> 
> BTW, I think I figured out F&R as went in and did a mock order and the grand tottal was the price shown with no shipping charges. I guess that means shipping is added already into the parts? Maybe somebody else can let us know though for certain.
> *


thats short for kingman. its about an hour from bullhead.
heres a map from the last show we had. same place different day and event.









best bet is ask mitch aka poor boys. he has orderd from them before.


----------



## Justin-Az

Thanks Raider, I hit up the poor boys and asked, now just wait and see. I thinking may set up a swapmeet booth as went to swapmeet and saw no bikes. Damn you live far, like 240 kilometers away from Surprise. 

Update: 
Heard back from poor boys, they do charge shipping when they charge your card. Weird huh? Seems you you know amount upfront b4 charged to your card. How you know what to charge customer if you don't know what you getting charged yourself?


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 16 2010, 04:34 PM~17507612
> *Thanks Raider, I hit up the poor boys and asked, now just wait and see. I thinking may set up a swapmeet booth as went to swapmeet and saw no bikes. Damn you live far, like 240 kilometers away from Surprise.
> 
> Update:
> Heard back from poor boys, they do charge shipping when they charge your card. Weird huh? Seems you you know ammount upfront b4 charged to your card. How you know what to charge customer if you dont know what you getting charged yourself?
> *


anytime.  yea that can boost your buissness.  yea. we are pretty far off. 
:dunno:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 16 2010, 10:35 AM~17505208
> *DID ANYBODY GO TO THE FORT MACDOWELL CASINO???
> *



We went it was a pretty good show. The concert was good too. Lots of people. I didnt leave that place almost till midnight.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 16 2010, 04:34 PM~17507304
> *LINCOLNSAL
> childsplay69
> AZ WAR CHIEF
> justin_az
> 
> :wave:
> hey you guys wanna roll to my lil show n shine this comming month?
> *



I cant make it up their I got to do the san bernadino show in a couple weeks


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 16 2010, 10:47 AM~17505299
> *Yeah I drew something out but as you know Johnny is pretty busy so will have to wait to order some..
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 16 2010, 03:34 PM~17507612
> *Thanks Raider, I hit up the poor boys and asked, now just wait and see. I thinking may set up a swapmeet booth as went to swapmeet and saw no bikes. Damn you live far, like 240 kilometers away from Surprise.
> 
> Update:
> Heard back from poor boys, they do charge shipping when they charge your card. Weird huh? Seems you you know amount upfront b4 charged to your card. How you know what to charge customer if you don't know what you getting charged yourself?
> *


Go check out the bike shops that way u have an idea on how much parts cost and u can make up your price.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 16 2010, 06:07 PM~17508320
> *Go check out the bike shops that way u have an idea on how much parts cost and u can make up your price.
> *



Lincoln,

Thats same idea I had figured out. On the parts I only want a 10% markup so its still cheapest around. On shipping I figured could just look at Ebay and see what the sellers are charging, poor boy told me most items are 15 bucks shipping though.

You know it surprising noone was selling bikes at swapmeet. Out in LA I saw a chinaman selling bikes and parts in swapmeet. Also surprising no website seems to exist that list all parts you need to build a bike, let you pick part by part then they build it and ship a assembled ready to ride bike. Bike Designer let you customize their bikes but each part is in addition to the ready made bike price. 


J.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

THERE'S THIS PLACE ON METROCENTER MALL CALLED OLD SCHOOL CITY THEY SELL BIKES BUT THEY REALLY EXPENSIVE. THERE'S ALSO BUILD A BIKE ON 43AVE AND BETHANY, BOBS LOCK AND CYCLE ON CENTRAL AND BROADWAY I THINK. THEY'RE GOOD PLACES TO CHECK OUT.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 16 2010, 06:53 PM~17508821
> *THERE'S THIS PLACE ON METROCENTER MALL CALLED OLD SCHOOL CITY THEY SELL BIKES BUT THEY REALLY EXPENSIVE. THERE'S ALSO BUILD A BIKE ON 43AVE AND BETHANY, BOBS LOCK AND CYCLE ON CENTRAL AND BROADWAY I THINK. THEY'RE GOOD PLACES TO CHECK OUT.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ok homies here some updated pics on Sals bike....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

I added a red kandy and now putting some patterns....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Added alil mural to it....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

added kandy to the mural and uptaped the bike...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Adding some graffix ( bubbles ) ....


----------



## Justin-Az

Childsplay,

That looks sick, hard to imagine it same bike he brought you. Have you tried building a frame? 

Justin


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 16 2010, 10:10 PM~17511769
> *Adding some graffix ( bubbles ) ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: DAAAAAM BRO THAT SHIT CAME OUT BAD ASS. VANDERSLICE AIN'T GOT SHIT ON U......OK I EXAGERATED (SPELL CHECK) BUT YEAH MAN IT CAME OUT GOOD.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+May 16 2010, 11:25 PM~17511894-->
> 
> 
> 
> Childsplay,
> 
> That looks sick, hard to imagine it same bike he brought you. Have you tried building a frame?
> 
> Justin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro, its my first time really painting a frame, wanted to do some stuff I always wanted to try, thanks again to sal for letting me try on a show frame..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@May 16 2010, 11:30 PM~17511935
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow: DAAAAAM BRO THAT SHIT CAME OUT BAD ASS. VANDERSLICE AIN'T GOT SHIT ON U......OK I EXAGERATED (SPELL CHECK) BUT YEAH MAN IT CAME OUT GOOD.
> *


My vanderslice would slice you for saying that haha.. but they all had to start somewhere and I'm putting all my time to try to get as good as the Paz bros or Jay cuz they do all their own work and would love to say I can do it also.. 

But honestly that paint combo was taken from Albert from Vicious Customs which is a member of the Phoenix Riderz.. he does badass work!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

SERIOUSLY BRO IT CAME OUT GOOD I'll BE PROUD OF SHOWIN THAT BIKE AND SAYIN U PAINTED IT. MAKES ME WANNA ASK FOR MY FRAME I HAVE IN CALI BACK AND GIVE U ANOTHER FRAME TO WORK ON.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 17 2010, 12:56 AM~17512361
> *SERIOUSLY BRO IT CAME OUT GOOD I'll BE PROUD OF SHOWIN THAT BIKE AND SAYIN U PAINTED IT.  MAKES ME WANNA ASK FOR MY FRAME I HAVE IN CALI BACK AND GIVE U ANOTHER FRAME TO WORK ON.
> *


I think the points on that frame are sick. Makes me think of a box frame where all sides can be muraled out.


----------



## PHXKSTM

D thats frame looks really nice. i have a few frames finishing up here, getting ready for paint.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 17 2010, 06:33 AM~17513100
> *D thats frame looks really nice.  i have a few frames finishing up here, getting ready for paint.
> *


What up homie!!! Post them up!!!! I love seeing other peoples work, trying to get ideas man


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 17 2010, 12:56 AM~17512361
> *SERIOUSLY BRO IT CAME OUT GOOD I'll BE PROUD OF SHOWIN THAT BIKE AND SAYIN U PAINTED IT.  MAKES ME WANNA ASK FOR MY FRAME I HAVE IN CALI BACK AND GIVE U ANOTHER FRAME TO WORK ON.
> *


x2 just in oregon.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+May 17 2010, 02:06 AM~17511721-->
> 
> 
> 
> Added alil mural to it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 02:08 AM~17511747
> *added kandy to the mural and uptaped the bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@May 17 2010, 02:10 AM~17511769
> *Adding some graffix ( bubbles ) ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

WOW REAL GREAT JOB BRO KEEP IT ON !!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 17 2010, 04:28 PM~17518738
> *
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> WOW  REAL  GREAT  JOB  BRO  KEEP IT  ON  !!!!!!
> *


Thx d... trying to get better... with some help of pinstrips and clear it should look better


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 17 2010, 08:33 PM~17519408
> *Thx d... trying to get better... with some help of pinstrips and clear it should look better
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
WELL KEEP IT UP ALREADY LOOK GOOD I,M SURE IT WILL BE EVEN NICER WHEN ALL FINISH WHIT THE CLEAR & ALL !!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 16 2010, 11:10 PM~17511769
> *Adding some graffix ( bubbles ) ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 17 2010, 09:01 AM~17511682
> *Ok homies here some updated pics on Sals bike....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Squiggly Lines!! :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 17 2010, 11:51 PM~17524012
> *Squiggly Lines!!  :cheesy:
> *



I have some good news and bad news for ya... The good is Bankroll is finally getting done... The bad is Johnny said I could paint it :biggrin: 

Squiggly Lines galore Motherf*cker!!! haha :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Anybody from Team AZ going to San bernadino?


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 19 2010, 05:24 AM~17537892
> *Anybody from Team AZ going to San bernadino?
> *


ot this year. maybe next time. i hope to have my secret project on its wheels by then.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 19 2010, 05:24 AM~17537892
> *Anybody from Team AZ going to San bernadino?
> *


I wanna go... not too sure if my bike will be done but imma go just to hangout and help you guys setup!


----------



## PHXKSTM

what are the up and commin shows in the valley

July 20th at Alta Vista Park BYOB (Bring your own bike)


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 19 2010, 04:31 PM~17543420
> *what are the up and commin shows in the valley
> 
> July 20th at Alta Vista Park  BYOB    (Bring your own bike)
> *


june 20th at fire fighter park in kingman.

september 18th in bullhead city. will post what park when i get pmed back from steve.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I WONDER WHO BIKE THIS BELONGS TO ...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2010, 10:15 PM~17548104
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I WONDER WHO BIKE THIS BELONGS TO ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S MY BABY. THANKS TO BIG TURTLE 818 GOODTIMES FOR THE PAINT. ITS GONNA BE A TRIKE SOMEDAY. HOPE AZ LIKES IT. AND THANKS JR. GOOD LOOKIN OUT.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 19 2010, 11:35 PM~17548241
> *THAT'S MY BABY. THANKS TO BIG TURTLE 818 GOODTIMES FOR THE PAINT. ITS GONNA BE A TRIKE SOMEDAY. HOPE AZ LIKES IT. AND THANKS JR. GOOD LOOKIN OUT.
> *


I wonder how you got that cool bike stand :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2010, 10:47 PM~17548306
> *I wonder how you got that cool bike stand  :biggrin:
> *


THAT CAME WITH LETHAL INJECTION BROTHA


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 20 2010, 02:35 AM~17548241
> *THAT'S MY BABY. THANKS TO BIG TURTLE 818 GOODTIMES FOR THE PAINT. ITS GONNA BE A TRIKE SOMEDAY. HOPE AZ LIKES IT. AND THANKS JR. GOOD LOOKIN OUT.
> *


& A DAMMMMM SICK GOOOOD LOOKING BAB TO !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WASUP BRO !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 19 2010, 11:10 PM~17548407
> *& A  DAMMMMM  SICK  GOOOOD  LOOKING BAB TO  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WASUP BRO !!!  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW U BEEN BRO


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 20 2010, 12:15 AM~17548104
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I WONDER WHO BIKE THIS BELONGS TO ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: That looks good I like the color.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 19 2010, 11:35 PM~17548241
> *THAT'S MY BABY. THANKS TO BIG TURTLE 818 GOODTIMES FOR THE PAINT. ITS GONNA BE A TRIKE SOMEDAY. HOPE AZ LIKES IT. AND THANKS JR. GOOD LOOKIN OUT.
> *



NO PROBLEM HOMIE IF U NEED ME TO POST PICS JUST LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Raguness

Okay I got some things for sale. 

First a pair of custom 20" fender braces (2) $30.00 shipped 

*Set 1*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2010, 03:40 PM~17542986
> *I wanna go... not too sure if my bike will be done but imma go just to hangout and help you guys setup!
> *


Good you can help me unload and set up ! but you know my stuff only takes like 10 minutes! unlike Tony-o's :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 20 2010, 08:48 PM~17557187
> *Good you can help me unload and set up ! but you know my stuff only takes like 10 minutes! unlike Tony-o's :biggrin:
> *


Tony said he's only bringing two bikes unlike 17!... and ofcourse ill help homie!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 20 2010, 06:12 PM~17555451
> *Okay I got some things for sale.
> 
> First a pair of custom 20" fender braces (2) $30.00 shipped
> 
> Set 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 21 2010, 08:18 AM~17558353
> *Tony said he's only bringing two bikes unlike 17!...  and ofcourse ill help homie!
> *


Change of plans I'm bringing 12


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 21 2010, 06:48 AM~17557187
> *Good you can help me unload and set up ! but you know my stuff only takes like 10 minutes! unlike Tony-o's :biggrin:
> *


:tears: I dont mind the setup its the teardown that sucks in San Bern no lights in the parking lot :banghead:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 20 2010, 03:23 AM~17548467
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW U BEEN BRO
> *


:wave: 
T-T-T BRO AS LONG AS I RIDE I CAN NOT FEEL BETTER 
I FELL LIKE I,M REBORN !!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2010, 12:58 AM~17559625
> *Change of plans I'm bringing 12
> *


 :angry:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Painted by Jay. He works real fast. Still needs more striping


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 21 2010, 12:21 AM~17559461
> *Pm sent :biggrin:
> *


PM Replied :naughty:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 21 2010, 04:46 PM~17565076
> *Painted by Jay. He works real fast. Still needs more striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHXKSTM

bad ass paint


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 21 2010, 04:46 PM~17565076
> *Painted by Jay. He works real fast. Still needs more striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  jay does clean work!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 21 2010, 09:06 PM~17562524
> *:angry:
> *


I'm doin it for Troy. Every entry counts toward our 7th title attempt dont forget


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2010, 07:40 PM~17566472
> *I'm doin it for Troy. Every entry counts toward our 7th title attempt dont forget
> *


Save me a wristband then so I can get in this time!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

:angry: i hate games that you can only play twice a day and takes about a week to level up. yes not bike related but im az so fuck it.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

New murals. Once again done by Jay.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

At a local show Yesterday!




























Just showed (Exhibition)


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

The other bikes that competed!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Heres a couple pic of the rides that were out there!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Thx for sharing Jay, plus nice mural... I gotta take some lessons from you bro!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 23 2010, 10:52 AM~17577016
> *Thx for sharing Jay, plus nice mural... I gotta take some lessons from you bro!
> *


Your Welcome ,Yeah i got adrian coming over to watch an learn when we do his elco! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM




----------



## LIL_GRIM

:tears:

http://www.billboard.com/news/slipknot-bas...004093477.story


----------



## BigMandoAZ

my son cruising the park yesterday!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 24 2010, 12:12 PM~17587255
> *Your Welcome ,Yeah i got adrian coming over to watch an learn when we do his elco! :biggrin:
> *


Man just tell me when and where I'm serious I wanna learn bro.. ill buy the pizza and beer :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 24 2010, 04:38 PM~17590039
> *my son cruising the park yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean homie... now let's add sum bumps to it :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 24 2010, 06:13 PM~17590317
> *Man just tell me when and where I'm serious I wanna learn bro.. ill buy the pizza and beer :biggrin:
> *




:0 :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 24 2010, 04:38 PM~17590039
> *my son cruising the park yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHXKSTM

Mando that is awesome great to see others ride


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 24 2010, 05:41 PM~17590667
> *Mando that is awesome  great to see others ride
> *


no fun if you can ride it!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 24 2010, 05:17 PM~17590356
> *Clean homie... now let's add sum bumps to it :biggrin:
> *


on the to do list!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 24 2010, 10:12 PM~17587255
> *Your Welcome ,Yeah i got adrian coming over to watch an learn when we do his elco! :biggrin:
> *


I need that black frame painted ASAP please


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 18 2010, 10:29 AM~17524228
> *I have some good news and bad news for ya... The good is Bankroll is finally getting done... The bad is Johnny said I could paint it  :biggrin:
> 
> Squiggly Lines galore Motherf*cker!!!  haha :biggrin:
> *


oh hell :banghead:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:twak:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 23 2010, 08:32 AM~17576149
> *New murals. Once again done by Jay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 24 2010, 07:03 PM~17591703
> *oh hell :banghead:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 24 2010, 07:01 PM~17591678
> *I need that black frame painted ASAP please
> *


ok i will try an get it do before san berdo that way you can take it back down with you !


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 24 2010, 10:10 PM~17594499
> *ok i will try an get it do before san berdo that way you can take it back down with you !
> *


My car first! :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@May 24 2010, 10:18 PM~17594629
> *My car first!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: o sorry tony now you got bump to the back of the line!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## 4_ever_green

Any1 have a turntable for sale?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

SUNS!!!!!


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 26 2010, 12:00 AM~17606908
> *SUNS!!!!!
> *


Fuck yeah it was a good game. But not as live as the San Antonio series too many pinche laker fans. :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 26 2010, 04:27 AM~17608028
> *Fuck yeah it was a good game. But not as live as the San Antonio series too many pinche laker fans. :angry:
> *


Yeah that's starting to bother me... we need to keep home court and not sell tickets to these assholes!..


----------



## LIL_GRIM

i wish some of the icons on this link were on lil.

http://vampirefreaks.com/show_emotes.php


----------



## lesstime

i smell a box coming to your home


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 05:15 PM~17613998
> *i smell a box coming to your home
> *


tomarrow


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2010, 11:15 PM~17548104
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I WONDER WHO BIKE THIS BELONGS TO ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DAMMMMMMM LOOKS REALLY GOOD


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 26 2010, 06:28 PM~17615353
> *DAMMMMMMM LOOKS REALLY GOOD
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG TURTLE HOW U BEEN?? THANKS FOR STOPPIN BY


----------



## D-ice69

HI SAL HOW ARE YOU MY AMERICAIN FRIEND !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 27 2010, 07:05 AM~17620050
> *HI SAL  HOW ARE YOU  MY AMERICAIN FRIEND !!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up D!!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

FROST BITE is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 27 2010, 06:05 AM~17620050
> *HI SAL  HOW ARE YOU  MY AMERICAIN FRIEND !!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


I AM GOOD HOW ABOUT U JEFFY


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+May 27 2010, 02:29 PM~17622213-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up D!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@May 27 2010, 05:16 PM~17623691
> *I AM GOOD HOW ABOUT U JEFFY
> *


HI GUYS  I,M DOING GREAT I RIDE MY BIKE LIKE EVERY DAY NOW THAT I,M OK :biggrin: AND
RIGHT NOW I,M WORKING  ON  FINISHING MY NEW DISPLAY  AND PUT ON THE LAST NEW PARTS ON MY BIKE  FOR THIS YEAR    :thumbsup:   :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 27 2010, 06:17 PM~17627065
> *HI GUYS  I,M DOING GREAT I RIDE MY BIKE  LIKE EVERY DAY NOW THAT I,M OK :biggrin: AND
> RIGHT NOW I,M WORKING  ON  FINISHING MY NEW DISPLAY  AND PUT ON THE LAST NEW PARTS ON MY BIKE  FOR THIS YEAR    :thumbsup:   :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 27 2010, 10:40 PM~17627334
> *:0  :0
> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 25 2010, 08:28 AM~17594747
> *:roflmao: o sorry tony now you got bump to the back of the line!
> *


Umm yeah I've been waiting on the frame for quite some time its a 10 minute job :banghead:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 27 2010, 07:45 PM~17627395
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ok homies heres a samll update to Sals bike, its already getting striped, leafed and then cleared... Sal went with Alex from Modern Art..

another mural on other side of skirt..










Added patterns to brighten up back end of bike...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

And a longer build will be my newest project.... Just bought this yesterday


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 27 2010, 09:05 PM~17628754
> *Ok homies heres a samll update to Sals bike, its already getting striped, leafed and then cleared... Sal went with Alex from Modern Art..
> 
> another mural on other side of skirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added patterns to brighten up back end of bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD DAWG


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 27 2010, 09:08 PM~17628798
> *And a longer build will be my newest project.... Just bought this yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PLEASE DON'T TELL ME U GONNA PUT 24FOS AND A LIFT KIT, U GONNA PUT 13S Zs RIGHT??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 28 2010, 02:50 AM~17630453
> *PLEASE DON'T TELL ME U GONNA PUT 24FOS AND A LIFT KIT, U GONNA PUT 13S Zs RIGHT??
> *


That would be reDONKulous!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

TEAM AZ BABY.!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 28 2010, 12:37 PM~17633752
> *TEAM AZ  BABY.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Phoenix Kustoms getting stronger!!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 28 2010, 12:40 PM~17633791
> *Phoenix Kustoms getting stronger!!!
> *


thats how we do it.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 28 2010, 09:44 AM~17631805
> *That would be reDONKulous!!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That made me laugh


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF JAYS ENGRAVING?? I BELIEVE HE DID SOME PARTS FOR POORBOYS AND IT LOOKED GOOD.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 28 2010, 04:51 PM~17635753
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  That made me laugh
> *


Damn Shrek movie! Haha


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS WASUP !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 28 2010, 01:05 AM~17628754
> *Ok homies heres a samll update to Sals bike, its already getting striped, leafed and then cleared... Sal went with Alex from Modern Art..
> 
> another mural on other side of skirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added patterns to brighten up back end of bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO !!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 29 2010, 07:20 AM~17640014
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> KEEP  UP  THE GOOD WORK BRO  !!!!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thanks bro, I hope to improve with each bike... than people would trust me more haha


----------



## lesstime

MATT CALL ME THANKS AFTER 9 PM
NO ****


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 29 2010, 09:03 PM~17641094
> *Thanks bro, I hope to improve with each bike... than people would trust me more haha
> *


Its not bad for squiggly lines


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 29 2010, 08:04 PM~17643894
> *Its not bad for squiggly lines
> *


 you should see what i have planned for bankroll :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ok we all know that TonyO has a heavy hitter comming out called BANKROLL!!!.. For years we have been teased with pics here and there but not showing the full bike! I for one was sick of this, so I went to Yuma at the Krazy Kutting compound to see the finished product!

So I'm sorry TonyO, It was gonna be revealed soon anyways but here is a Team AZ exclusive!!!

Drumroll Please.......

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: 
































































































Sorry man, the cats out of the bag! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17644936
> *Ok we all know that TonyO has a heavy hitter comming out called BANKROLL!!!.. For years we have been teased with pics here and there but not showing the full bike! I for one was sick of this, so I went to Yuma at the Krazy Kutting compound to see the finished product!
> 
> So I'm sorry TonyO, It was gonna be revealed soon anyways but here is a Team AZ exclusive!!!
> 
> Drumroll Please.......
> 
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, the cats out of the bag!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: I'm Speechless


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 29 2010, 10:47 PM~17645025
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow: I'm Speechless
> *


 Man Of Steel just got bitch slapped for the title!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

OK seriously TonyO you should use this as your theme song :ninja: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_TqD5QR7E


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY HOMIE CHILDSPLAY69  :0 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 30 2010, 01:11 AM~17645497
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY HOMIE CHILDSPLAY69   :0  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie!!! Gonna celebrate tomorrow w my kids so that's all I can ask for!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 30 2010, 12:39 AM~17645550
> *:biggrin: thanks homie!!! Gonna celebrate tomorrow w my kids so that's all I can ask for!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM

Happy Birthday D


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 30 2010, 07:05 AM~17646104
> *Happy Birthday D
> *


Thanks joey!


----------



## Raguness

Happy birthday D!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 30 2010, 11:41 AM~17647151
> *Happy birthday D!!!!
> *


Thanks bro, ill call ya to see if you wanna meet up later so I can grab those from ya


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 30 2010, 12:30 PM~17647370
> *Thanks bro, ill call ya to see if you wanna meet up later so I can grab those from ya
> *


ahh yea, happy birthday big D. how young you turn?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 30 2010, 01:11 AM~17645497
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY HOMIE CHILDSPLAY69   :0  :wow:
> *


x76


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79+May 30 2010, 02:51 PM~17647940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ahh yea, happy birthday big D.  how young you turn?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac jay_@May 30 2010, 02:53 PM~17647953
> *x76
> *


Thanks bro and I'm 32 :angry:


----------



## jr602

its been a while since i been on here but i had to say happy birth day to the homie childs play.congradulations daniel.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 30 2010, 05:43 PM~17648657
> *Thanks bro and I'm 32  :angry:
> *


you mean 23


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 30 2010, 04:43 PM~17648657
> *Thanks bro and I'm 32  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Thanks to all the team az members for the bday wishes... I'm hoping to post up the updates to Sals bike soon :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 30 2010, 10:47 PM~17651325
> *Thanks to all the team az members for the bday wishes... I'm hoping to post up the updates to Sals bike soon  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 31 2010, 03:05 AM~17651419
> *HELL YEAH :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X6  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTT  :wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> TTT  :wave:
> [/quote


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassssup Homies... Whos all going to San Bernadino???????


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

NOT ME


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

me nether.  phoenix was basicly it for me this year lrm wise. 
my next shows are...

FATHERSDAY SUNDAY sunday june 20th. KINGMAN 

MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE saturday september 18th. BULLHEAD CITY

HAPPY TIMES EVENTS CAR AND BIKE SHOW ? october ? LAUGHLIN NV

HAVASU CHRYSTLER DEALER CLASSIC CAR SHOW ? november ? LHC

 


ADD PHOENIX KUSTOMS myspace profile to your friends list

http://www.myspace.com/phoenix_kustoms_bc


----------



## Raguness

:run: Found out yesterday I'm having a lil girl due in October. :run: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 3 2010, 08:39 PM~17690330
> *:run:  Found out yesterday I'm having a lil girl due in October.  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrates homie, hopefully she doesn't hate me as much as ur son :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CONGRATS RAUL


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 3 2010, 08:39 PM~17690330
> *:run:  Found out yesterday I'm having a lil girl due in October.  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


congrattz homie.

letts double tomarrows celebration. :biggrin:  
url=http://www.mysmiley.net/free-sign-smileys.php]







[/url]


----------



## Raguness

Thank you all.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 3 2010, 09:39 PM~17690330
> *:run:  Found out yesterday I'm having a lil girl due in October.  :run:  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 2 2010, 08:02 PM~17680362
> *me nether.   phoenix was basicly it for me this year lrm wise.
> my next shows are...
> 
> FATHERSDAY SUNDAY  sunday june 20th. KINGMAN
> 
> MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE  saturday september 18th. BULLHEAD CITY
> 
> HAPPY TIMES EVENTS CAR AND BIKE SHOW  ? october ? LAUGHLIN NV
> 
> HAVASU CHRYSTLER DEALER CLASSIC CAR SHOW ? november ? LHC
> 
> 
> ADD PHOENIX KUSTOMS myspace profile to your friends list
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/phoenix_kustoms_bc
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 3 2010, 09:08 PM~17690709
> *congrattz homie.
> 
> letts double tomarrows celebration. :biggrin:
> url=http://www.mysmiley.net/free-sign-smileys.php]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> *


happy birthday bro have a fun one


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Happy bday :ninja:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Jun 4 2010, 05:57 AM~17693590-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 10:34 AM~17695487
> *happy birthday bro  have a fun one
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Jun 4 2010, 11:37 AM~17696056
> *Happy bday  :ninja:
> *


thanks homies.   :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 2 2010, 05:11 PM~17678153
> *Wassssup Homies... Whos all going to San Bernadino???????
> *


hey d, are you going to san bardoo for the show?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 4 2010, 05:01 PM~17698403
> *hey d, are you going to san bardoo for the show?
> *


Yes sir already on the road passing gila bend now... going to take lots of pics and postem up for you guys that can't make it.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 3 2010, 08:39 PM~17690330
> *:run:  Found out yesterday I'm having a lil girl due in October.  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


cool congrats you need a girls bike :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 4 2010, 05:27 PM~17698810
> *Yes sir already on the road passing gila bend now... going to take lots of pics and postem up for you guys that can't make it.
> *


 :0 U FORGOT TO PICK ME UP  LOL JK BE SAFE AND BRING ME BACK SOMETHIN


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 3 2010, 09:08 PM~17690709
> *congrattz homie.
> 
> letts double tomarrows celebration. :biggrin:
> url=http://www.mysmiley.net/free-sign-smileys.php]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> *


Oh I see why Happy birthday matt!! :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 3 2010, 08:42 PM~17690393
> *Congrates homie, hopefully she doesn't hate me as much as ur son  :biggrin:
> *


Well if you didn't try to steal his monkey maybe he would have been cool with ya. :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 4 2010, 07:12 PM~17699020
> *cool congrats you need a girls bike  :biggrin:
> *


Naw I got few laying around. :biggrin: Actually need to get started on her Taylor Tot Stroller(after we get settled into our new house).


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 4 2010, 06:27 PM~17698810
> *Yes sir already on the road passing gila bend now... going to take lots of pics and postem up for you guys that can't make it.
> *


hey do you remember that dude i won them custom parts from? 

well he has the parts and ses he will be at the sb show. but since i cant make it out. i was wandering if you could pick them up from him while your there? 

if you can then ill give you his number and you give me yours so i can exchange them. this way he will answer his phone if you call and same with you vise vers. :happysad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 4 2010, 09:22 PM~17699913
> *Oh I see why Happy birthday matt!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 4 2010, 09:28 PM~17699976
> *hey do you remember that dude i won them custom parts from?
> 
> well he has the parts and ses he will be at the sb show. but since i cant make it out. i was wandering if you could pick them up from him while your there?
> 
> if you can then ill give you his number and you give me yours so i can exchange them. this way he will answer his phone if you call and same with you vise vers. :happysad:
> *


That's cool bro tell him ill be at the KrazyKutting booth.... give him my number and if he can bring it ill bring it back with me homie


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 4 2010, 07:47 PM~17699259
> *:0 U FORGOT TO PICK ME UP  LOL JK BE SAFE AND BRING ME BACK SOMETHIN
> *


Ill bring you back that dragon bike if you pay me back haha


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 4 2010, 08:56 PM~17700258
> *Ill bring you back that dragon bike if you pay me back haha
> *


HAHA HELL YEAH.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................NEXT YEAR


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

I'm looking at the real Bankroll! Freaking sweet


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 4 2010, 11:05 PM~17701092
> *I'm looking at the real Bankroll! Freaking sweet
> *


I'M SURE YOU'VE HEARD THE SAYIN......PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

What up d! What up sal!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 5 2010, 12:10 AM~17701110
> *I'M SURE YOU'VE HEARD THE SAYIN......PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


If I show pics TonyO will get gangsta and start popping caps! Hahah...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 5 2010, 03:13 AM~17701126
> *What up d!  What up sal!
> *


HI BRO :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
I,M HAPPY TO TELL YOU AND SAL THAT IN 2 OR 3 DAYS YOU SHOULD SEE PICS OF THE COMPLETED D-ICE WHIT NEW DISPLAY TO IN MY TOPIC !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WHAT ABOULT YOU BRO ANYTHING NEW ON YOUR BIKE ?? :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 5 2010, 12:25 AM~17701179
> *HI BRO  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> I,M HAPPY TO TELL YOU AND SAL THAT IN 2 OR 3 DAYS YOU SHOULD  SEE PICS OF THE COMPLETED D-ICE  WHIT NEW DISPLAY  TO IN MY TOPIC !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WHAT ABOULT  YOU BRO ANYTHING NEW ON YOUR BIKE ?? :biggrin:
> *


Just waiting on all the new parts bro.. hopefully it'll come out soon, already started the build for my youngest son and the Paz brothers are doing one hell of a job on the body so I'm happy with that..

Can't wait to see ur bike bro, if ya can post a few on this thread too man..


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 4 2010, 09:55 PM~17700252
> *That's cool bro tell him ill be at the KrazyKutting booth.... give him my number and if he can bring it ill bring it back with me homie
> *


pm me your number.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 5 2010, 03:50 AM~17701283
> *Just waiting on all the new parts bro.. hopefully it'll come out soon, already started the build for my youngest son and the Paz brothers are doing one hell of a job on the body so I'm happy with that..
> 
> Can't wait to see ur bike bro, if ya can post a few on this thread too man..
> *


no problem bro it will my pleasure !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 
HI CHILDSPLAY !!!! :wave: :wave: 
HI SAL !!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 6 2010, 07:01 AM~17707969
> *:biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> HI  CHILDSPLAY  !!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> HI  SAL  !!!!
> *


WHAT'S UP BUDDY HOW U DOING??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 6 2010, 09:39 AM~17708376
> *WHAT'S UP BUDDY HOW U DOING??
> *


hey sal. thanks for d's number. that dude david s all im not going to the show. and so we told him we have a friend from lapd that can pick the parts up. and ever since then he wont answer the phone. :uh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 6 2010, 10:48 AM~17708914
> *hey sal. thanks for d's number. that dude david s all im not going to the show. and so we told him we have a friend from lapd that can pick the parts up. and ever since then he wont answer the phone. :uh:
> *


Oh that sucks bro. Y won't he ship u the parts??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 6 2010, 02:22 PM~17709742
> *Oh that sucks bro. Y won't he ship u the parts??
> *


Hey noone came by the booth w parts homie


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 6 2010, 05:13 PM~17711066
> *Hey noone came by the booth w parts homie
> *


 :0 :0   
That sucks.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 6 2010, 02:22 PM~17709742
> *Oh that sucks bro. Y won't he ship u the parts??
> *


i dont realy even know anymore. we are going to go to the bank and see if he cashed the cashiers check .but the way im feeling. im beganing to realy not give a fuck in he never sends me them parts. just cuz he got a meazly 150 from me. dont mean he won. cuz im still building my bikes strong as hell. and no lil error is going to stand in my way. TEAM AZ TO THE MUTHAFUCKING TOP!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 6 2010, 06:13 PM~17711066
> *Hey noone came by the booth w parts homie
> *


hey d. its cool homie, thanks for keeping an eye out. i appreciate it. all i gotta say for david H is this... your just an opsticle and ima passing you.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I got some news my trike took 1st in full custom and 3rd best of show in San Bernadino


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 6 2010, 06:52 PM~17711383
> *I got some news my trike took 1st in full custom and 3rd best of show in San Bernadino
> *


congrattz homie on the wins. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 6 2010, 05:40 PM~17711281
> *i dont realy even know anymore.  we are going to go to the bank and see if he cashed the cashiers check .but the way im feeling.  im beganing to realy not give a fuck in he never sends me them parts. just cuz he got a meazly 150 from me. dont mean he won. cuz im still building my bikes strong as hell. and no lil error is going to stand in my way.  TEAM AZ TO THE MUTHAFUCKING TOP!!!
> *


That's fucked up bro. And yeah don't let that keep u down.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

No worries homie I was down to bring em back w me..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 6 2010, 05:52 PM~17711383
> *I got some news my trike took 1st in full custom and 3rd best of show in San Bernadino
> *


Congrats bro good way to rep AZ


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 6 2010, 06:52 PM~17711383
> *I got some news my trike took 1st in full custom and 3rd best of show in San Bernadino
> *


That's because ur a g homie! Bike was looking sick, best no deal uve eva made haha


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 6 2010, 08:01 PM~17711471
> *That's because ur a g homie! Bike was looking sick, best no deal uve eva made haha
> *



:biggrin: I dont know who took 1st and 2nd BOS. I proburly would of took it if I had your pedals.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 6 2010, 07:04 PM~17711487
> *:biggrin:  I dont know who took 1st and 2nd BOS.  I proburly would of took it if I had your pedals.
> *


Maybe.. but nah your bike don't need it .... jay did a great job on ur bike bro.. he needs to start posting up his builds and progress pics man


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Jun 6 2010, 06:58 PM~17711447-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucked up bro. And yeah don't let that keep u down.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea. he'll get whats comming to him soon or later.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Jun 6 2010, 07:00 PM~17711456
> *No worries homie I was down to bring em back w me..
> *


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jun 7 2010, 12:41 PM~17717861
> *:wave:
> *



wasssup !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:boink:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

alright. first off.

<span style='color:red'>we invite you to come join us as we celebrate all the fathers this warm june 20th in arizona. come out, bring out the bbq and can beers and gather the family for a nice cruise to the park . we are trying for a hop and tug of war. cars and bikes all welcome. no registration fees just fun in the sun. the bbq/cruise starts at 11:30am sunday morning and ends at 4:00pm sunday evening.  
here is a map to the park. the bbq/cruise is at fire fighter park.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

next.

heres a few pics of my bike as im in the middle of replacing the rear wheel. and soon after shortening the chain and pumping up the tires . then ill take it for a test ride.



























i even rep az on a bmx. lol but just for long distences.


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HI CHILDSPLAY 
& LINCONSAL !!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2010, 06:13 AM~17735586
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI  CHILDSPLAY
> &  LINCONSAL !!!!!
> *



Wasssuuuuppppp Homie!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 9 2010, 02:15 PM~17737988
> *Wasssuuuuppppp Homie!!!!!
> *


WELL
I,M ALMOST DONE WHIT MY NEW DISPLAY 
AND MY BIKE IS ON IS WAY TO BE COMPLET JUST SMALL DETAILS TO PUT ON !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2010, 12:55 PM~17738870
> *WELL
> I,M  ALMOST  DONE  WHIT  MY  NEW  DISPLAY
> AND MY BIKE IS  ON IS WAY TO BE COMPLET JUST SMALL DETAILS TO PUT ON !!!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 9 2010, 04:00 PM~17741236
> *
> *


 :0 WHAT'S WRONG BRO


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 9 2010, 05:12 PM~17741336
> *:0 WHAT'S WRONG BRO
> *


june 20th isent working out very well.


----------



## lesstime

it will you just have to try bro it will be hard at 1st but dont give up if i was in the area id be there to help


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 06:22 PM~17741972
> *it will you just have to try bro it will be hard at 1st  but dont give up if i was in the area id be there to help
> *


i appreciate that homie. only thing thats bringing me down is only about three people are comming in support of the bbq.  not including myself. if anyone could just get a few guys to bring some cars out then ited help alot. 



i know next year ill try my best to be prepard with a dj,jumper,trophys and raffle. and i found a park that is very green and sits right along route 66.


----------



## lesstime

yeah next year will be a lot better true what you atta do is make some flyer like 2 months ahead and pass them out at show and car part stores and post on a few web sites right now it will be kinda hard to do cuz its a late notice but keep trying you never know post up on craigslist that theres a byob&bbq car bike show


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

i posted alot of invites and flyers on myspace,here,tagged.com,and have told a few people around here of it.


----------



## lesstime

yeah but keep in mind if they dont post that they are coming they still might roll up so make sure you go and put out banners and things get people attion go and have fun even if it only you and 3 others thats what matter fun


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 07:20 PM~17742668
> *yeah but keep in mind if they dont post that they are coming they still might roll up  so make sure you go and put out banners and things get people attion go and have fun even if it only you and 3 others thats what matter fun
> *


yea. very true.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 9 2010, 07:27 PM~17742748
> *yea. very true.
> *


Keep at it homie!!!... I was trying to throw a hop last year and it fell apart.. but imm try again.. I wish the best for your event man!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 11 2010, 04:53 AM~17753147
> *Keep at it homie!!!... I was trying to throw a hop last year and it fell apart.. but imm try again.. I wish the best for your event man!
> *


Don't forget to support your bROthers in PHX we're having our Car Show in Sept. Next fund raiser is a car wash on 35th and Union Hills This saturday from 8 to 1


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 10 2010, 06:55 PM~17753155
> *Don't forget to support your bROthers in PHX we're having our Car Show in Sept.  Next fund raiser is a car wash on 35th and Union Hills This saturday from 8 to 1
> *



:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 10 2010, 06:55 PM~17753155
> *Don't forget to support your bROthers in PHX we're having our Car Show in Sept.  Next fund raiser is a car wash on 35th and Union Hills This saturday from 8 to 1
> *



You better get out here and support then! lol j/k We will support the RO Family here. You know how we do! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 11 2010, 06:31 AM~17754188
> *You get your ass out here and support! lol j/k We will support the RO Family here. You know how we do!  :biggrin:
> *


I was at our first car wash fund raiser. You're welcome to come out and snap some pics ans post up online  we're raising money to cover the cost of our show it will be Sept 18th at Castles N Coasters


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 10 2010, 08:32 PM~17754205
> *I was at our first car wash fund raiser.  You're welcome to come out and snap some pics ans post up online    we're raising money to cover the cost of our show it will be Sept 18th at Castles N Coasters
> *



Nate gave us the info! We have our club meeting saturday and some of the homies said they will cruise out there. Sept show will be good! Cant wait!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 11 2010, 06:33 AM~17754221
> *Nate gave us the info! We have our club meeting saturday and some of the homies said they will cruise out there. Sept show will be good! Cant wait!
> *


That would be great brotha hope to see you out there.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TEAM AZ TTMFT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:wave: :wave:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 9 2010, 06:31 PM~17742073
> *i appreciate that homie. only thing thats bringing me down is only about three people are comming in support of the bbq.   not including myself.  if anyone could just get a few guys to bring some cars out then ited help alot.
> i know next year ill try my best to be prepard with a dj,jumper,trophys and raffle.  and i found a park that is very green and sits right along route 66.
> *


if i had a ride id go there n take ma bike to support you homie but i dnt got ma drivers license i failed that test 2 times lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

wasssup homies


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 14 2010, 09:04 PM~17789415
> *wasssup homies
> *


WHAT'S UP DANIEL. ANY WORD FROM ALEX??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 14 2010, 10:14 PM~17789626
> *WHAT'S UP DANIEL. ANY WORD FROM ALEX??
> *


I last talked to him on saturday, he said he was backed up, but the striping is almost done, but then imma have to touch up a few bubbles, then back to him for clear...

From what he said he went w like three colors and silver leafing... he said it looks pretty wicked..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 14 2010, 09:33 PM~17789927
> *I last talked to him on saturday, he said he was backed up, but the striping is almost done, but then imma have to touch up a few bubbles, then back to him for clear...
> 
> From what he said he went w like three colors and silver leafing... he said it looks pretty wicked..
> *


Ok cool. Was gonna call him but don't wanna bug lol. Any pics??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ok homies.. Im gonna try to restore 3 Lil Tiger bikes.. Its for a customer and wants them to have the original looking paint.. so here goes.. Ill post up progress pics of what I'm doing and hope alonge the way if someone can give some advice I welcome it..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 14 2010, 10:35 PM~17789959
> *Ok cool.  Was gonna call him but don't wanna bug lol. Any pics??
> *



nope.. i was asking but nothing.. imma try and get a hold of him tomorrow after i drop my kids off and see if hes closer to being done


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 14 2010, 09:55 PM~17790204
> *Ok homies.. Im gonna try to restore 3 Lil Tiger bikes.. Its for a customer and wants them to have the original looking paint.. so here goes.. Ill post up progress pics of what I'm doing and hope alonge the way if someone can give some advice I welcome it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2010, 09:24 AM~17792840
> *:yes:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up brotha


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 01:41 PM~17792960
> *What's up brotha
> *


CHILLING DOWN WHIT MY LITTLE PRINCESS !!! :biggrin:   
      
HUMMM GREAT BIKES I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE 1 FOR MY LITTLE GIRL !!!! :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2010, 10:01 AM~17793132
> *CHILLING  DOWN  WHIT MY LITTLE  PRINCESS !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> HUMMM  GREAT BIKES  I WOULD  LOVE  TO HAVE 1 FOR MY LITTLE GIRL !!!!  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


How is she doin bro?? Yeah lil tigers are nice bikes I wish I had one too.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 02:13 PM~17793279
> *How is she doin bro?? Yeah lil tigers are nice bikes I wish I had one too.
> *


SHE,S DOING FINE SHE WILL TURN 4 REAL SOON 
DAMMMM THEY GROW UP SO FAST !!!! 
  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2010, 01:52 PM~17794725
> *SHE,S  DOING  FINE SHE WILL  TURN 4 REAL  SOON
> DAMMMM  THEY GROW UP SO FAST !!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Shit tell me about it, I got a 13, 11, and 5 yo and all wanting bikes haha... I better get a better paying job


----------



## PHXKSTM

what up what up

going in the cave awhile. I'll be back soon


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 15 2010, 05:01 PM~17794814
> *Shit tell me about it, I got a 13, 11, and 5 yo and all wanting bikes haha... I better get a better paying job
> *



 :biggrin: HAHAHA I GET YOU BRO THE DIFERENCE IS ME I CAN WAIT TO DO 
A BIKE FOR MINE + I ONLY GOT 1 OUUF   IF YOU DONT MIND
ME ASKING HOW OLD ARE YOU HOMIE ???  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2010, 02:12 PM~17794893
> *
> :biggrin:  HAHAHA  I GET YOU BRO THE DIFERENCE  IS ME I CAN WAIT TO DO
> A BIKE FOR MINE  +  I ONLY  GOT  1  OUUF      IF YOU DONT MIND
> ME  ASKING  HOW  OLD  ARE YOU  HOMIE ???    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


32  :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 15 2010, 02:41 PM~17795653
> *29    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2010, 12:52 PM~17794725
> *SHE,S  DOING  FINE SHE WILL  TURN 4 REAL  SOON
> DAMMMM  THEY GROW UP SO FAST !!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


mine is gonna be 3 in a few months


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 15 2010, 06:41 PM~17795653
> *32    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:  YOUR STILL YOUNG HOMIE LOL !!!!
I,M 38 SOON TO BE 39 !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: CONGRADULATION !!! :h5: :thumbsup: 
2 MY BUDDY LINCONSAL FOR IS WINING IN THE RAFFLE !!!!     :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2010, 08:17 PM~17798899
> * :thumbsup:  :h5: CONGRADULATION !!! :h5:  :thumbsup:
> 2 MY  BUDDY  LINCONSAL  FOR  IS WINING IN THE RAFFLE !!!!          :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW THE PARTS LOOK ON THE RED FRAME CHILDPLAY PAINTED :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 16 2010, 07:57 AM~17801922
> *THANKS. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW THE PARTS LOOK ON THE RED FRAME CHILDPLAY PAINTED :biggrin:
> *


T-T-T !!!!!!   
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 16 2010, 04:57 AM~17801922
> *THANKS. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW THE PARTS LOOK ON THE RED FRAME CHILDPLAY PAINTED :biggrin:
> *



Heres a preview so far.... still need to add more leafing and touchup the bubbles then spray clear...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

And once again paint job inspired by Albert from Vicious Paints.....













Ofcourse thats a way better version but on bike scale not that bad :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 16 2010, 03:01 PM~17806967
> *Heres a preview so far.... still need to add more leafing and touchup the bubbles then spray clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 16 2010, 04:01 PM~17806967
> *Heres a preview so far.... still need to add more leafing and touchup the bubbles then spray clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that frame fuckin bad ass and orale sal won the raffle congrats homie


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 16 2010, 03:55 PM~17807519
> *damn that frame fuckin bad ass and orale sal won the raffle congrats homie
> *


GRACIAS.......NOW I JUST GOTTA COME UP WITH A NAME FOR IT??


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 16 2010, 05:08 PM~17807680
> *GRACIAS.......NOW I JUST GOTTA COME UP WITH A NAME FOR IT??
> *


whats the theme guna for it


----------



## D-ice69

Heres a preview so far.... still need to add more leafing and touchup the bubbles then spray clear... 

























DAMMMMMM!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 
   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
WOW BRO GREAT JOB I LOVE THE PAINT JOB YOU DIDE ON LINCONSAL BIKE !!!!!!!!
SICK LOOKING BIKE KEEP IT ON !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 16 2010, 04:09 PM~17807694
> *whats the theme guna for it
> *


IT HAS A DEVIL CHICK MURAL ON THE SKIRT, COURTESY OF CHILDSPLAY69


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

looks good.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Needs more bubbles :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 17 2010, 05:24 AM~17808981
> *Needs more bubbles :biggrin:
> *


and more squiggly lines :cheesy:


----------



## PHXROJOE

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 16 2010, 07:24 PM~17808981
> *Needs more bubbles :biggrin:
> *


needs girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Jun 16 2010, 07:24 PM~17808981-->
> 
> 
> 
> Needs more bubbles :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 07:25 PM~17808996
> *and  more squiggly lines  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHXROJOE_@Jun 16 2010, 07:28 PM~17809017
> *needs girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
Will do... fookers! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 16 2010, 06:34 PM~17809066
> *:uh:
> Will do... fookers! :biggrin:
> *


LOL. HOW U SAY SQUIGGLY IN SPANISH?? EL SQUIGGLIO??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 14 2010, 04:28 PM~17785186
> *if i had a ride id go there n take ma bike to support you homie but i dnt got ma drivers license i failed that test 2 times lol
> *


maybe next year. im starting to save up a whole year early so ill be prepaird for it next june the 26th.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 16 2010, 07:40 PM~17809143
> *LOL. HOW U SAY SQUIGGLY IN SPANISH??  EL SQUIGGLIO??
> *


El squigglio


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

here it is PK repersenting.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Congrates homie!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 17 2010, 04:30 PM~17818164
> *Congrates homie!
> *


thanks d.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 16 2010, 05:53 PM~17808082
> *IT HAS A DEVIL CHICK MURAL ON THE SKIRT, COURTESY OF CHILDSPLAY69
> *


orale thats firme cant wait to see it all put together n shit


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 17 2010, 03:21 PM~17818099
> *here it is PK repersenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0. Congrats dawg


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 17 2010, 04:21 PM~17818099
> *here it is PK repersenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Matt that is awesome!!!!


----------



## RDominguez1987

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 17 2010, 06:21 PM~17818099
> *here it is PK repersenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and it got wet


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 17 2010, 04:21 PM~17818099
> *here it is PK repersenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit i didnt even see u there congrats homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Jun 17 2010, 05:51 PM~17818710-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0.  Congrats dawg
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie sal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 05:59 PM~17818752
> *Matt that is awesome!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you going to make it out to fathersday sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 06:04 PM~17818782
> *and it got wet
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it got wet there indeed. but a lil moister aint stoppin us from reppin . this is the last pic of the bike almost everyone from lil will see of TOUCH OF CLASS. at this very moment the frame is getting more body work done to it. and will be repainted with some candy and graphix. mean while the parts are being replaced with newer more better parts. and the third wheel is getting its place on this build.
> <!--QuoteBegin-brownie_602_@Jun 17 2010, 06:08 PM~17818800
> *oh shit i didnt even see u there congrats homie
> *


thanks homie. we will see you at next years phoenix show for sure. though i may have to rent a truck to get the bike or bikes over there.lol.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 17 2010, 05:03 PM~17818425
> *thanks d.
> *


So.... how many copies did you buy??? 5... 10...???? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 17 2010, 07:15 PM~17819372
> *So.... how many copies did you buy??? 5... 10...???? :biggrin:
> *


i got a subscription. so just the one. but my mom and her boy friend are going to get a copy.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 17 2010, 07:21 PM~17819426
> *i got a subscription.  so just the one. but my mom and her boy friend are going to get a copy.
> *


Man the first time I saw a pic of my bike in a mag I bought like 5 of them... haha


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 17 2010, 09:43 PM~17820744
> *Man the first time I saw a pic of my bike in a mag I bought like 5 of them... haha
> *


lol. yea i may grab another copy to flip though. so i can have one in mint condition for the future. other than that. im keeping my cash for payment to you for a candy paint job or two.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 17 2010, 08:43 PM~17820744
> *Man the first time I saw a pic of my bike in a mag I bought like 5 of them... haha
> *


WHICH MAGAZINE, WHICH BIKE??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 17 2010, 10:52 PM~17821403
> *WHICH MAGAZINE, WHICH BIKE??
> *


My very first was an Orlies mag ( correct spelling? ) bike called sunset desire.. Painted by Modern Arte, It was fusia flake with beach and ocean murals all over it, murals done by Jamie Rodriguez... 

Also I had a bike called Retaliation, ( Joey from PHX Kustoms has the issue) It was Kandy Blue with murals of a evil joker popping out of a jack in the box scarinf a baby... weird concept but I was young so [email protected] it..

Chucky made it in LRM also when they had featured the 2004 phx show.. the mag had snoop dogg on the cover, I have that issue still somewhere..

The only bike of mine that ever made like a half page picture was sunset desire..



and sal thanks to you still messing w your bike before the touchups and clear haha


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 18 2010, 12:36 AM~17822046
> *My very first was an Orlies mag ( correct spelling? ) bike called sunset desire.. Painted by Modern Arte, It was fusia flake with beach and ocean murals all over it, murals done by Jamie Rodriguez...
> 
> Also I had a bike called Retaliation, ( Joey from PHX Kustoms has the issue) It was Kandy Blue with murals of a evil joker popping out of a jack in the box scarinf a baby... weird concept but I was young so [email protected] it..
> 
> Chucky made it in LRM also when they had featured the 2004 phx show.. the mag had snoop dogg on the cover, I have that issue still somewhere..
> 
> The only bike of mine that ever made like a half page picture was sunset desire..
> and sal thanks to you still messing w your bike before the touchups and clear haha
> *


LOL NO PROBLEM SQUIGGLIO


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

FUCKEN LAKERS   :angry: :angry:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT .... wasssssup AZ!... anything going on???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 19 2010, 07:55 PM~17835078
> *TTT .... wasssssup AZ!... anything going on???
> *


hey daniel. what do you think of this green for DRAGON HEART? paint wise


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 19 2010, 09:39 PM~17835710
> *hey daniel. what do you think of this green for DRAGON HEART? paint wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is that a lime green w gold flakes????

looks cool thou


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 19 2010, 09:39 PM~17835710
> *hey daniel. what do you think of this green for DRAGON HEART? paint wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BTW ... TonyO that material right there... Man, would look awesome in the Green Gobbler ( aka your Lexus) !


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup.. Update on the lil tigers.. striping the paint today and tomorrow hopefully sum color :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 20 2010, 11:20 AM~17836802
> *BTW ... TonyO that material right there... Man, would look awesome in the Green Gobbler ( aka your Lexus) !
> *


Green Gobbler :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Small update to Sals bike... Touched up the bubbles and added a peecock teal w/ a pearl highlight..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 19 2010, 08:39 PM~17835710
> *hey daniel. what do you think of this green for DRAGON HEART? paint wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE IT :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 20 2010, 01:38 AM~17836838
> *I LIKE IT :0
> *


For a Dragon Themed bike, it should be pretty cool...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 20 2010, 12:36 AM~17836835
> *Small update to Sals bike... Touched up the bubbles and added a peecock teal w/ a pearl highlight..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: THAT'S BAD ASS. TTT FOR EL SQUIGGLIO :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 20 2010, 01:41 AM~17836844
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow: THAT'S BAD ASS. TTT FOR EL SQUIGGLIO :biggrin:
> *


Killer Customs! ( aka the El Squigglio ) :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 20 2010, 11:41 AM~17836844
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow: THAT'S BAD ASS. TTT FOR EL SQUIGGLIO :biggrin:
> *


El Squigglio :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 20 2010, 12:43 AM~17836852
> *Killer Customs! ( aka the El Squigglio ) :biggrin:
> *


LMK when u ain't busy with projects I might have somethin for u to mess around with


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2010, 01:43 AM~17836853
> *El Squigglio :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



You Fookers!!! you keep saying that name its gonna stick to me


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2010, 12:43 AM~17836853
> *El Squigglio :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP TONYO......DAM I REGRET NOT BUYIN NIGHTCRAWLER, I JUICED UP MY LINCOLN INSTEAD AND ITS JUST SITTIN IN THE GARAGE NOT MOVIN.   :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 20 2010, 01:48 AM~17836866
> *LMK when u ain't busy with projects I might have somethin for u to mess around with
> *



What is it?? and all I have is yours and those three crappy tigers to paint.. Whats your project???


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 20 2010, 01:50 AM~17836878
> *WHAT'S UP TONYO......DAM I REGRET NOT BUYIN NIGHTCRAWLER, I JUICED UP MY LINCOLN INSTEAD AND ITS JUST SITTIN IN THE GARAGE NOT MOVIN.     :happysad:
> *



I told you to buy it!!!! Just sell the lincoln .... You want an Impala anyways! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Jun 20 2010, 11:49 AM~17836869-->
> 
> 
> 
> You Fookers!!! you keep saying that name its gonna stick to me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Senior Squigglio
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 20 2010, 11:50 AM~17836878
> *WHAT'S UP TONYO......DAM I REGRET NOT BUYIN NIGHTCRAWLER, I JUICED UP MY LINCOLN INSTEAD AND ITS JUST SITTIN IN THE GARAGE NOT MOVIN.     :happysad:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE AZ FATHERS :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Happy Fathers Day. To all the Dads out there!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Jun 20 2010, 01:19 AM~17836796-->
> 
> 
> 
> What is that a lime green w gold flakes????
> 
> looks cool thou
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its calle green/gold kndy flake.(HOH)
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Jun 20 2010, 01:36 AM~17836835
> *Small update to Sals bike... Touched up the bubbles and added a peecock teal w/ a pearl highlight..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin sick d.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 21 2010, 12:42 AM~17839572
> *Happy Fathers Day. To all the Dads out there!
> *


x2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 20 2010, 04:36 AM~17836835
> *Small update to Sals bike... Touched up the bubbles and added a peecock teal w/ a pearl highlight..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
wasup !!!  
looking nice bro !!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 20 2010, 01:36 AM~17836835
> *Small update to Sals bike... Touched up the bubbles and added a peecock teal w/ a pearl highlight..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin bad ass frame and i like that blue alot looks sick


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:angry: :angry: 

THE FATHERSDAY SUNDAY SHOW!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 21 2010, 10:07 PM~17851565
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> THE FATHERSDAY SUNDAY SHOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its hard throwing a show bro.. it was pretty hot and fathersday.... goodluck next time thou... hey what about the guy that owed you some parts?? Ever talk to him??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ok update on lil tigers.. spent alot of time sanding down to bare metal and correcting some flaws and removing rust spots..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Then started on one of the bikes by laying down the primer, sealer, base, and then kandy...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 21 2010, 10:40 PM~17851811
> *Its hard throwing a show bro.. it was pretty hot and fathersday.... goodluck next time thou... hey what about the guy that owed you some parts?? Ever talk to him??
> *


thanks.yea i found a way better park with nice green grass and a couple dozen trees. it has a dog run and two coverd bbq pads. its located on the mother road route 66. and has a nice sized horse shoe drive way and parking lot. hey who knows maybe next year we can team up and put one on togather.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 21 2010, 10:40 PM~17851811
> *Its hard throwing a show bro.. it was pretty hot and fathersday.... goodluck next time thou... hey what about the guy that owed you some parts?? Ever talk to him??*


ah screw that david h fool. im working with jay on the parts, d-twist on a bar and will be working with you and the paz bros on engraving and plating. david just lost out. pluss i dont need a sponcership to succed. ive done that just by having the right friends.(you,joey,sal,jay,danny,hormiga,ben,vince,steve,ect). 

a sponcer is like a import tuner show. it realy doesent make a difference wether you have all that upgraded crap. it wont make you win any more or less. its up to the judges to determine wether your ride wins or not. the nitro and cluttery accesories are there because you think it looks cool and think it makes you stand out. all the little flashy lights and carbone accessories and wireing is just wasted money, because in the end 99% of the time you loss anyways.

this to me dont matter as i will live on and build stronger and better bikes from this exspereince.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 22 2010, 06:12 PM~17858945
> *ah screw that david h fool. im working with jay on the parts, d-twist on a bar and will be working with you and the paz bros on engraving and plating. david just lost out. pluss i dont need a sponcership to succed. ive done that just by having the right friends.(you,joey,sal,jay,danny,hormiga,ben,vince,steve,ect).
> 
> a sponcer is like a import tuner show. it realy doesent make a difference wether you have all that upgraded crap. it wont make you win any more or less. its up to the judges to determine wether your ride wins or not. the nitro and cluttery accesories are there because you think it looks cool and think it makes you stand out.  all the little flashy lights and carbone accessories and wireing is just wasted money, because in the end 99% of the time you loss anyways.
> 
> this to me dont matter as i will live on and build stronger and better bikes from this exspereince.
> *




 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HI GUYS !!!! 
WASUP LINCONSAL &
CHILDSPLAY69 ANYTHING NEW ????!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 22 2010, 07:03 PM~17859883
> *:biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI GUYS  !!!!
> WASUP LINCONSAL  &
> CHILDSPLAY69 ANYTHING  NEW  ????!!!!
> *


Just painting 3 lil tigers, touched up sals bike and will be adding clear w a red/pink ice pearl over it.. hopefully I will have pics tomorrow


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 22 2010, 10:13 PM~17862968
> *Just painting 3 lil tigers, touched up sals bike and will be adding clear w a red/pink ice pearl over it.. hopefully I will have pics tomorrow
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 22 2010, 06:03 PM~17859883
> *:biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI GUYS  !!!!
> WASUP LINCONSAL  &
> CHILDSPLAY69 ANYTHING  NEW  ????!!!!
> *


WHAT'S UP JEFF WHAT U UP TO?? DAM MEXICO LOST TODAY IN THE WORLD CUP


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Jun 23 2010, 02:13 AM~17862968-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just painting 3 lil tigers, touched up sals bike and will be adding clear w a red/pink ice pearl over it.. hopefully I will have pics tomorrow
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SAW THAT FOR THE LIL TRIGERS AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE NEW PICS OF LINCONSAL
> KEEP IT UP BROTHER !!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 23 2010, 03:02 AM~17863329
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF WHAT U UP TO?? DAM MEXICO LOST TODAY IN THE WORLD CUP
> *


EVERYTHING IS GOOD HERE AND I,M STILL WORKING ON MY DISPLAY !! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TEAM AZ TTMFT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 25 2010, 05:54 PM~17888536
> *TEAM AZ TTMFT
> *


What up homie... what's good with you guys


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 25 2010, 08:04 PM~17889327
> *What up homie... what's good with you guys
> *


how much is polishing gonna cost me? jay ses he gets it raw. no ****.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 25 2010, 08:05 PM~17889344
> *how much is polishing gonna cost me?  jay ses he gets it raw. no ****.
> *


Don't know, they would have to take to a place down where they live and get a quote for you


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 21 2010, 10:32 PM~17852202
> *Then started on one of the bikes by laying down the primer, sealer, base, and then kandy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the color is that the hok "real teal" color?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 25 2010, 08:10 PM~17889384
> *Love the color is that the hok "real teal" color?
> *


Tight budget doesn't allow for HOK haha.. but Xotic ain't that bad of a paint..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 25 2010, 08:35 PM~17890151
> *Tight budget doesn't allow for HOK haha.. but Xotic ain't that bad of a paint..
> *


LOL 

I never heard of xotic do you got a link?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 23 2010, 10:01 AM~17863317
> *:0  :0
> *


Whats up brother


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2010, 07:40 AM~17892237
> *Whats up brother
> *


WHAT'S UP HOW U BEEN???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 27 2010, 12:27 AM~17893834
> *WHAT'S UP HOW U BEEN???
> *


Been keepin busy. You do any work to that Pixie yet?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2010, 09:52 PM~17896498
> *Been keepin busy.  You do any work to that Pixie yet?
> *


Lol I was bored one day and took it apart, now I couldn't put it back together. I'm thinkin about sellin it I got one at a yard sale with training wheels lol.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 27 2010, 09:06 AM~17896612
> *Lol I was bored one day and took it apart, now I couldn't put it back together. I'm thinkin about sellin it I got one at a yard sale with training wheels lol.
> *


Damn :tears: You could have Mr Squiggly lines help you out with it :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2010, 11:16 PM~17896668
> *Damn :tears:  You could have Mr Squiggly lines help you out with it  :biggrin:
> *


Mr squiggly lines is dying of paint fumes from painting ur bike.. u gotta up the budget here I gotta get me a paint mask so I don't die! :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 27 2010, 09:49 AM~17896861
> *Mr squiggly lines is dying of paint fumes from painting ur bike.. u gotta up the budget here I gotta get me a paint mask so I don't die! :angry:
> *


Supplies like that are the painter's responsibility :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2010, 11:55 PM~17896901
> *Supplies like that are the painter's responsibility  :biggrin:
> *


  painters also charge a fee so he can get said supplies :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 25 2010, 10:41 PM~17890617
> *LOL
> 
> I never heard of xotic do you got a link?
> *




http://www.xoticcolours.com/


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Tiger # 2... Went with a Velvetee Candee Mid-Coat .. next is to find a flake so I can mix in the clear that will match the seat that TonyO has bought for this bike...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 26 2010, 11:27 PM~17897019
> *Tiger # 2... Went with a Velvetee Candee Mid-Coat .. next is to find a flake so I can mix in the clear that will match the seat that TonyO has bought for this bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE TONYOS LIL TIGERS?? :0 THEY LOOK GOOD MR. SQUIGGLIO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. EL SQUIGGLIO KUSTOMS TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 26 2010, 10:49 PM~17896861
> *Mr squiggly lines is dying of paint fumes from painting ur bike.. u gotta up the budget here I gotta get me a paint mask so I don't die! :angry:
> *


I HAVE A HOCKEY MASK AND A LEATHERFACE MASK IF U INTRESTED :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2010, 10:16 PM~17896668
> *Damn :tears:  You could have Mr Squiggly lines help you out with it  :biggrin:
> *


SO U GUYS HAVIN A SHOW IN SEPTEMBER STILL?? CASTLES N COASTER RIGHT??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 27 2010, 10:05 AM~17896948
> * painters also charge a fee so he can get said supplies  :biggrin:
> *


blah that's just details


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Jun 27 2010, 01:33 PM~17897312-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE A HOCKEY MASK AND A LEATHERFACE MASK IF U INTRESTED :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'll work :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 27 2010, 01:34 PM~17897315
> *SO U GUYS HAVIN A SHOW IN SEPTEMBER STILL?? CASTLES N COASTER RIGHT??
> *


Yes sir Sept 18th is the planned date for it. TNT is sponsoring the Best Bike prize money and Best Bike trophy


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 26 2010, 11:06 PM~17896612
> *Lol I was bored one day and took it apart, now I couldn't put it back together. I'm thinkin about sellin it I got one at a yard sale with training wheels lol.
> *


Sale it!! :biggrin: I need on for my boy.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

I was thinking about what Sproket mag was saying.. the green bike did have a teal haze look.. so I did a different base and added flake.. I think this color is better...


----------



## Raguness

So is that tiger number one or three?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 27 2010, 11:05 PM~17903759
> *So is that tiger number one or three?
> *


I redid one.. didnt really like the color.. so added more flake and tried diff base... and thats how it turned out.. number three is based already.. tomorrow will apply color :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

CENTENNIAL PARK BBQ & CAR SHOW.</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'> JUNE 26TH 2011

ROLL IN 9 AM OR LATER
THE SHOW WILL BE GOING FROM 11AM TO 4PM

LOCATION: OFF STOCKTONHILL ROAD, RIGHT ON BEVERLY AND LEFT ON THE FIRST STREET TO YOUR LEFT.
IN KINGMAN AZ.

REG.FEE 10$ A CAR. 5$ A BIKE.

LOOKING TO HAVE JUMPERS,DJ/MC,TUG OF WAR,MOBILE BBQ,CAR HOP,TROPHIES,CARNI GAMES, AND MORE.
NEED A FEW GROUPS TO HELP PUT THIS EVENT TOGATHER BUDGET WISE.
NEED CAR CLUBS TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVMENT IN KINGMAN AZ.
ARE YOU DOWN?
LMK IF YOUED LIKE TO VALENTEER AND ADD TO THE EVENT BUDGET.


----------



## PHXKSTM

ttt


----------



## Raguness

*TTT*


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 1 2010, 04:00 PM~17938670
> *TTT
> *


Hell yeah


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 2 2010, 02:00 AM~17938670
> *TNT
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 1 2010, 07:52 PM~17940538
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Raguness

:roflmao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 1 2010, 09:21 PM~17941938
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


WHAT'S UP SQUIGGS.....ANY UPDATES ON KANDY DEVIL???


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 2 2010, 01:42 AM~17942092
> *WHAT'S UP SQUIGGS.....ANY UPDATES ON KANDY DEVIL???
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
HI THERE MY AMERICAIN FRIEND WHAT,S NEW ??  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 2 2010, 05:00 AM~17943331
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> HI  THERE  MY AMERICAIN  FRIEND  WHAT,S  NEW ??    :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP JUST GETTIN READY TO GO TO BED. GOD ITS FUCKEN HOT IN ARIZONA :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 2 2010, 09:16 AM~17943391
> *WHAT'S UP JUST GETTIN READY TO GO TO BED. GOD ITS FUCKEN HOT IN ARIZONA :angry:
> *


DAMMMM REALLY IT,S THAT BAD :biggrin: WELL JUST COME TO LIVE IN CANADA YOU WILL NOT HAVE 
ANY PROB WHIT THAT HERE LOL !!!
     
   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 1 2010, 10:42 PM~17942092
> *WHAT'S UP SQUIGGS.....ANY UPDATES ON KANDY DEVIL???
> *



Yep.. Heres ur update on your bike homie.. put the final clear on it last night.. today just gotta wetsand and final buff and its back to you :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 2 2010, 06:00 AM~17943331
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> HI  THERE  MY AMERICAIN  FRIEND  WHAT,S  NEW ??    :thumbsup:
> *



What up D!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 2 2010, 07:22 AM~17944040
> *Yep.. Heres ur update on your bike homie.. put the final clear on it last night.. today just gotta wetsand and final buff and its back to you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DANIEL, FRAME LOOKS REAL GOOD. TONYO BETTER WATCH OUT......OK MAYBE NOT, BUT IT DOES LOOK COOL.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 2 2010, 03:31 PM~17947681
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DANIEL, FRAME LOOKS REAL GOOD. TONYO BETTER WATCH OUT......OK MAYBE NOT, BUT IT DOES LOOK COOL.
> *


Looks better in person, there u can see the purple and pink pearl and red flake


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 3 2010, 01:33 AM~17947698
> *Looks better in person, there u can see the purple and pink pearl and red flake
> *


House of squiggly.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2010, 05:46 PM~17948589
> *House of squiggly.
> *


  

That's it... squiggles on the lil tigers!....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 2 2010, 10:22 AM~17944040
> *Yep.. Heres ur update on your bike homie.. put the final clear on it last night.. today just gotta wetsand and final buff and its back to you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 2 2010, 11:42 PM~17950998
> *
> 
> That's it... squiggles on the lil tigers!....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 3 2010, 10:42 AM~17950998
> *
> 
> That's it... squiggles on the lil tigers!....
> *


I went to the movies today and saw a box of gummy worms called squigglys. Hahaha


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 3 2010, 12:08 AM~17951109
> *I went to the movies today and saw a box of gummy worms called squigglys. Hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fertizona

clean bikes and sick paint jobs good job im tryin to build one for my boy but dont know where i can scoop any pars up all i have is a frame and need everything else lol im here in CG bout 30 min south of Phx. any help will be appeciated thanks and keep up the good work


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by fertizona_@Jul 3 2010, 02:54 PM~17953920
> *clean bikes and sick paint jobs good job im tryin to build one for my boy but dont know where i can scoop any pars up all i have is a frame and need everything else lol im here in CG bout 30 min south of Phx. any help will be appeciated thanks and keep up the good work
> *





well ya can to the right place homie.. all of us in here can help with any budget or project you wanna put together.. post some pics, let us kno what your trying to do and whith a budget you wanna stay around and we will start helping


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 3 2010, 01:08 AM~17951109
> *I went to the movies today and saw a box of gummy worms called squigglys. Hahaha
> *



:uh: :twak:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Heres a closeups on the "squiggly" lines..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 4 2010, 03:27 AM~17954666
> *Heres a closeups on the "squiggly" lines..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some nice squigglys :thumbsup:

I saw in the current issue of Hot Rodding or one of those magazines there's a "How To Pinstripe" article I think I'm gonna buy that mag for you :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 3 2010, 09:20 PM~17956181
> *Those are some nice squigglys :thumbsup:
> 
> I saw in the current issue of Hot Rodding or one of those magazines there's a "How To Pinstripe" article I think I'm gonna buy that mag for you  :cheesy:
> *


Pinstriping can't be that hard. Just get a brush and paint and start striping some lines lol.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 4 2010, 09:09 AM~17956433
> *Pinstriping can't be that hard. Just get a brush and paint and start striping some lines lol.
> *


yep anyone can make squiggly lines :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 3 2010, 10:20 PM~17956181
> *Those are some nice squigglys :thumbsup:
> 
> I saw in the current issue of Hot Rodding or one of those magazines there's a "How To Pinstripe" article I think I'm gonna buy that mag for you  :cheesy:
> *


Save ur moola, I got a guy teaching me that now.... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 4 2010, 09:16 AM~17956461
> *Save ur moola, I got a guy teaching me that now....  :biggrin:
> *


Nice if you get good at it you can make some good money :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 2 2010, 11:22 AM~17944040
> *Yep.. Heres ur update on your bike homie.. put the final clear on it last night.. today just gotta wetsand and final buff and its back to you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
dammmm that,s looking nice bro ...  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fertizona

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 3 2010, 05:21 PM~17954644
> *well ya can to the right place homie.. all of us in here can help with any budget or project you wanna put together.. post some pics, let us kno what your trying to do and whith a budget you wanna stay around and we will start helping
> *



thanks alot and yeah ill get some pics up here soon as for budget we workin with a small one he still waqnts to be able to hit the streets and rool around with no worries for frame which is all i have it has front half enclosed which im redoin due cuz its all out of wack but keepin same style a bit got the candy for it just lookin on everything else u know just the simple look for now then go wild on another one but need from the bearing cups to the wheels the whole enchilada but thanks again ur guys help is greatly appreciated :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Page 3? Really..... TTT fools!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 2 2010, 08:22 AM~17944040
> *Yep.. Heres ur update on your bike homie.. put the final clear on it last night.. today just gotta wetsand and final buff and its back to you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice ass paint job


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 3 2010, 06:27 PM~17954666
> *Heres a closeups on the "squiggly" lines..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 7 2010, 02:30 PM~17985015
> *Page 3? Really..... TTT fools!
> *


What about pg 3??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Whats up team AZ :wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM

Wish my paint jobs turned out like that!!!


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 7 2010, 04:23 PM~17985514
> *What about pg 3??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


That's where team az was when I found it today... neva again :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by brownie_602+Jul 7 2010, 04:04 PM~17985330-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a nice ass paint job
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHXKSTM_@Jul 7 2010, 04:47 PM~17985719
> *Wish my paint jobs turned out like that!!!
> *


Fool I kno you have talent too!... bust out and don't be skurred haha


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TEAM AZ. i got burnt the fuck up.


----------



## Sr.Castro




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 7 2010, 06:51 PM~17986829
> *TEAM AZ. i got burnt the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The first pic your feet looked green...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 8 2010, 07:42 AM~17988831
> *The first pic your feet looked green...
> *


Dont make him angry, you wont like him when he's angry...... hno:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 7 2010, 11:10 PM~17989939
> *Dont make him angry, you wont like him when he's angry...... hno:
> *


 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17988831
> *The first pic your feet looked green...
> *


naw it was the lighting. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 8 2010, 12:45 AM~17990051
> *naw it was the lighting. :biggrin:
> *



Lightning makes you turn green?? :wow: :run:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 8 2010, 12:58 AM~17990116
> *Lightning makes you turn green??  :wow:  :run:
> *


lol. naw it was about 10:00pm and the light was dimmed. 

got some new goods for TOUCH OF CLASS & DRAGON HEART.

heres pics


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM

nice capri are hard to find


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Just got done eating breakfast.  Now trying to see what's up for today heard of a show on the southside today.


----------



## PHXKSTM

the church on elwood and central has a few cars out there. some of our bikes are to show up, maybe. I want to go and try to see the one in tempe town lake. Nap time first then I'll see


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

whats up TEAM AZ?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 12 2010, 03:49 PM~18027563
> *whats up TEAM AZ?
> *


Whatup homie... just chillin here bout to do some painting! What bout you????


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 12 2010, 02:51 PM~18027582
> *Whatup homie... just chillin here bout to do some painting! What bout you????
> *


 :0 :0. SQUIGGLIO KUSTOMS PUTTIN IN WORK :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 12 2010, 03:51 PM~18027582
> *Whatup homie... just chillin here bout to do some painting! What bout you????
> *


sounds cool. im gonna be going to sacramento cali soon to get our stuff from storage and am gonna need some help if you know anyone that wants to help out. we got three storage bins that we have to sort through and we will be leaving alot of stuff there . we gonna need some one that can haul a trailer. everything we own is up there. and we only have five months to get it in. :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 12 2010, 04:05 PM~18027748
> *sounds cool. im gonna be going to sacramento cali soon to get our stuff from storage and am gonna need some help if you know anyone that wants to help out. we got three storage bins that we have to sort through and we will be leaving alot of stuff there . we gonna need some one that can haul a trailer. everything we own is up there. and we only have five months to get it in. :happysad:
> *


Damn homie , idk anyone that has a trailer or uhaul sorry bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 12 2010, 04:36 PM~18028059
> *Damn homie , idk anyone that has a trailer or uhaul sorry bro
> *


naw i have a trailr up there that needs to get up here. its been up there since 89. doesnt have walls to it. just a chassy on wheels. we have a trailer to haul with as well. just need some strong arms to pack the trailer and haul the other trailer back.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup Team AZ!... OK the the green lil tiger got som HOK organic green added to it for a richer green with flake.. heres some updates!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Two down one to go... :biggrin: 




























Look at me putting in sum work hahaha  











Next Kolor for third Lil Tiger..... :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 12 2010, 10:14 PM~18032147
> *Two down one to go...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at me putting in sum work hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Kolor for third Lil Tiger..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE'S YOUR MASK AT FOO??? TIGERS LOOK REAL GOOD.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 12 2010, 11:51 PM~18032375
> *WHERE'S YOUR MASK AT FOO???  TIGERS LOOK REAL GOOD.
> *


Forgot it, and I'm still paying for it now


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 13 2010, 10:49 AM~18032543
> *Forgot it, and I'm still paying for it now
> *


I was just gonna ask :scrutinize:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 12 2010, 11:49 PM~18032543
> *Forgot it, and I'm still paying for it now
> *


U still payin for it? U put a mask on lay-a-way?? I thought u was ballin outta control? :wow:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 13 2010, 01:49 AM~18032543
> *Forgot it, and I'm still paying for it now
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 


Dont forget next time.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 13 2010, 01:31 AM~18032636
> *U still payin for it? U put a mask on lay-a-way?? I thought u was ballin outta control? :wow:
> *


 :uh: meaning I was dizzy haha... yeah I just put it in the truck now so when I do this third bike ill wear it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Jul 12 2010, 11:09 PM~18032104-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wasssup Team AZ!... OK the the green lil tiger got som HOK organic green added to it for a richer green with flake.. heres some updates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Jul 12 2010, 11:14 PM~18032147
> *Two down one to go...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at me putting in sum work hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Kolor for third Lil Tiger..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN TIGHT D.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 13 2010, 01:01 PM~18036256
> *LOOKIN TIGHT D.
> *


Thx matt.. I'm heading down to the shop now hope to have some new pics


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 13 2010, 01:10 PM~18036854
> *Thx matt.. I'm heading down to the shop now hope to have some new pics
> *


What's up


----------



## Raguness

The shop I met you at?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 13 2010, 03:39 PM~18037739
> *The shop I met you at?
> *


Yes sir


----------



## Raguness

:0


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Third and final lil tiger done.. Brandywine with wild cherry and red flake then clear.. 



















































And a shot of the two I've done before this...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 15 2010, 12:57 PM~18051422
> *Third and final lil tiger done.. Brandywine with wild cherry and red flake then clear..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like Chucky approves :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 15 2010, 05:36 AM~18051666
> *Looks like Chucky approves  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I kno... creepy hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 18 2010, 11:38 PM~18079717
> *:wave:
> *


 :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 19 2010, 12:48 AM~18079759
> *:loco:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Imma paint the girls frame first.. Chawps got a real nice House of Kolor blue Ive been wanting to spray...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 18 2010, 11:53 PM~18079765
> *Imma paint the girls frame first.. Chawps got a real nice House of Kolor blue Ive been wanting to spray...
> *


DO YOUR THANG HOMIE :0 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

can you bileave them ot ass holes? why they gotta come in our forum and cause trouble like that? :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 19 2010, 02:03 PM~18080256
> *can you bileave them ot ass holes? why they gotta come in our forum and cause trouble like that? :uh:
> *


The TonyHaters used to come in here and do that to me too :uh:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 19 2010, 04:03 AM~18080256
> *can you bileave them ot ass holes? why they gotta come in our forum and cause trouble like that? :uh:
> *


What forum??? When was this??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 19 2010, 10:15 AM~18082031
> *What forum??? When was this??
> *


it was at like 2 or 3 in the morning. this guy called dopeman started whoreing our forum. check his topics out.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=101410  

but lucky d-twist and the other mods deleted most of them. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 19 2010, 12:13 PM~18083564
> *it was at like 2 or 3 in the morning. this guy called dopeman started whoreing our forum. check his topics out.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=101410
> 
> but lucky d-twist and the other mods deleted most of them. :biggrin:
> *


THAT SHIT WAS CRAZY. AT FIRST I THOUGHT I WAS IN OFF TOPIC HAAH. SHIT THEY EVEN ERASED MY TOPIC LOL.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 19 2010, 01:24 PM~18083663
> *THAT SHIT WAS CRAZY. AT FIRST I THOUGHT I WAS IN OFF TOPIC HAAH. SHIT THEY EVEN ERASED MY TOPIC LOL.
> *


same here. that or i was dreaming of layitlow when it was 03.
maybe that was for the best. so it wouldent come back up later. kinda like that 916 king topic kept getting brong back up.lol what i dont get is the guy is still on. hasent been banned yet.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 19 2010, 12:30 PM~18083719
> *same here. that or i was dreaming of layitlow when it was 03.
> maybe that was for the best. so it wouldent come back up later. kinda like that 916 king topic kept getting brong back up.lol  what i dont get is the guy is still on. hasent been banned yet.
> *


HE SHOULD GET BANNED THEN SOME OTHER ASSHOLE GONNA DO THE SAME SHIT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 19 2010, 01:37 PM~18083766
> *HE SHOULD GET BANNED THEN SOME OTHER ASSHOLE GONNA DO THE SAME SHIT
> *


FOR EVERYONE THAT STARTS WHOREING THE FORUMS. THEY SHOULD GET THREE WARRNINGS/STRIKES THEN GET BANNED. ITED NARROW DOWN ALL THE SCAMMER KIDS AND ANNOYING SPAM/WHOREING JACK ASSES. LESS DRAMA AND LESS B.S TOPICS. :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 19 2010, 04:09 PM~18085013
> *FOR EVERYONE THAT STARTS WHOREING THE FORUMS. THEY SHOULD GET THREE WARRNINGS/STRIKES THEN GET BANNED. ITED NARROW DOWN ALL THE SCAMMER KIDS AND ANNOYING SPAM/WHOREING JACK ASSES. LESS DRAMA AND LESS B.S TOPICS. :angry:
> *


----------



## oneofakind

HERES SOME PICS OF SOME AZ BIKES THAT IVE TAKEN...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Jul 20 2010, 11:49 AM~18092768
> *HERES SOME PICS OF SOME AZ BIKES THAT IVE TAKEN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics homies, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

been bidding on schwinn parts latley. got close to winning some nice parts.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Cool post up pics on the items you've won


----------



## Justin-Az

*CARHOP begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067 *Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414 * Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected]. An attachment will be sent…The lowrider show awards will be given out at midnight after that the lowriders dont have to stay till 4 am you may leave if you like...for those that want to party and enjoy the rest of the events you are more than welcome to stay!...This event is for all types of crowds to enjoy...remember there is the Wildhorse pass casino and hotel across the street for those that would like to indulge in a little gambling or get a room for the night. JOJO and ALEX would like to make this our formal Invitation to all of Arizona's car clubs and motorcycle clubs ...come out and have a good time bring your family and friends don't miss out!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:roflmao: wow im dumb.


----------



## TonyO

Is there special pricing at the Wild Horse Pass Hotel for show participants?


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HI GUYS !!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2010, 08:49 AM~18101394
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI GUYS  !!!!
> *


Wasssup homie


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 21 2010, 01:31 PM~18102122
> *Wasssup homie
> *


well
i just came back from scrape by the lake !!! :rofl: :rofl: 
if you want to know more ask linconsal 
he know what i meen or i can pm you pics that will speak for them self


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2010, 12:08 PM~18102813
> *well
> i just  came  back  from scrape  by the lake  !!!  :rofl:  :rofl:
> if you want to know more  ask linconsal
> he know what i meen  or  i can pm you pics  that  will  speak for them self
> *


Now I gotta see some pics haha


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 21 2010, 03:15 PM~18102863
> *Now I gotta see some pics haha
> *


so you want pics haha !!!   
just ask that will be my pleasure..  :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

SOME MORE PICS OF AZ BIKES.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind

BEFORE...








AFTER...


----------



## Raguness

hey Who in AZ gots a welder. Need work done tonight. :happysad:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 22 2010, 03:53 PM~18114850
> *hey Who in AZ gots a welder. Need work done tonight.  :happysad:
> *


same here ima need some work done in about 2 weeks


----------



## lesstime

yall should pitch in and buy one from habor fright???or get on craigslist and trade some one somthing for one???


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 04:13 PM~18115075
> *yall should pitch in and buy one from habor fright???
> *


i was guna buy one a while back but i bought sum twisted forks n other shit 4 ma bike


----------



## Raguness

I was gonna go to my brother in laws but he had a family emergency.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 22 2010, 03:11 PM~18115063
> *same here ima need some work done in about 2 weeks
> *


I TOLD U SAL WAS GONNA HOOK U UP CHEAP


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 22 2010, 04:30 PM~18115244
> *I TOLD U SAL WAS GONNA HOOK U UP CHEAP
> *


lol yea pero tuscon is kinda far i cant take the bus all the way there haha


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 22 2010, 03:32 PM~18115270
> *lol yea pero tuscon is kinda far i cant take the bus all the way there haha
> *


SHIP IT WEY


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 22 2010, 04:39 PM~18115327
> *SHIP IT WEY
> *


ill probably do that kuz ma homies carnal was guna do it but he hasnt hit me bak up


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 22 2010, 03:42 PM~18115353
> *ill probably do that kuz ma homies carnal was guna do it but he hasnt hit me bak up
> *


GIVE ME THE PARTS I'll SHIP IT FOR U. I HAVE A BOX.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 22 2010, 04:44 PM~18115383
> *GIVE ME THE PARTS I'll SHIP IT FOR U. I HAVE A BOX.
> *


orale ima send out the money order n shit to that vato fleetangel he guna cut the sheet metal for me n when i get them ill go drop off the frame n sheet metal at the place where i picked up the ota parts frm u n ill give u the feria n the feria for the spare tire n shit also 

how much would shipping be??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 22 2010, 07:44 PM~18115383
> *GIVE ME THE PARTS I'll SHIP IT FOR U. I HAVE A BOX.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:
hi bro wasup !!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

http://www.viddler.com/explore/thereifixedit/videos/2/

:cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup Team!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 26 2010, 02:46 PM~18145403
> *Wasssup Team!
> *


WHAT'S UP D ANY PROGRESS TO MY FENDERS?? :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 26 2010, 04:56 PM~18146057
> *WHAT'S UP D ANY PROGRESS TO MY FENDERS?? :biggrin:
> *



almost done with my end.. then off to Alex so he can finish them.. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 26 2010, 06:36 PM~18147688
> *almost done with my end.. then off to Alex so he can finish them..  :biggrin:
> *


COOL


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Heres your update Sal as promised....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Just a couple of quick touch ups and then off to Alex later today so he can stripe them for ya.... uffin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 27 2010, 12:00 AM~18150716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM D THEY LOOK REAL NICE WITH THE PINSTRIPES IS GONNA LOOK EVEN BETTER


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 27 2010, 01:00 AM~18150716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn them fenders look bad ass


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

updates on what ive won on ebay.
1968 SCHWINN PEA PICKER GRIPS.









19?? SCHWINN CROWN.









1968 SCHWINN STINGRAY TUFTED SEAT.(WHITE SPARKLE)









1968 SCHWINN STINGRAY/COPPERTONE.










NAME FOR BIKE:

*GREEN TEA*


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 27 2010, 02:39 PM~18155554
> *updates on what ive won on ebay.
> 1968 SCHWINN PEA PICKER GRIPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19?? SCHWINN CROWN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 SCHWINN STINGRAY TUFTED SEAT.(WHITE SPARKLE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 SCHWINN STINGRAY/COPPERTONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAME FOR BIKE:
> 
> GREEN TEA
> *


i got that green 68 fairlady if you need stuff from 68 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Hey homies!!

Here are 2 things that we are going to raffle at our show on August 14th. Thanks to our sponsors Don Q Rum & Shiner Bock Beer!!!!!! Perfect for the garage, game room etc

*First Don Q has hooked us up with this Don Q illuminated sign!!!!*










*And Shiner Bock has hooked us up with this neon sign!!!!*










*
We got a lot more to raffle. We will keep you posted on what else will be up!!!!*


----------



## BigMandoAZ

What bike is that on the wall? @1:41








I say "claim jumper!"


----------



## PHXKSTM

It's "unfair advantage"


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

i crashed frost bite today. and now i probly need a new crank and pedals. :angry: realy f*&^ked up the frame. gonna need new paint.


----------



## Raguness




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 31 2010, 10:19 PM~18196747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They have a show every week huh? Or is this a different strip club?


----------



## Raguness

A different one Jaguars is the other club.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 31 2010, 09:40 PM~18196934
> *A different one Jaguars is the other club.
> *


TAKE PICS IF U GO I WANNA SEE THE GIR..............LOW LOWS


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 31 2010, 11:17 PM~18197148
> *TAKE PICS IF U GO I WANNA SEE THE GIR..............LOW LOWS
> *


We should hop the lincoln!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 31 2010, 11:15 PM~18197396
> *We should hop the lincoln!
> *


LET'S DO IT MAN


----------



## Raguness

I agree with the both of yous


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 31 2010, 09:55 PM~18196613
> *i crashed frost bite today. and now i probly need a new crank and pedals. :angry: realy f*&^ked up the frame. gonna need new paint.
> *


i got a chrome crank and what color u wanna paint it


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 1 2010, 04:40 AM~18197604
> *LET'S DO IT MAN
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

WASUP BRO !!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 2 2010, 12:36 PM~18207442
> *i got a chrome crank and what color u wanna paint it
> *


heres the dammage.the inner thread on the crank is stripped from the pedal being ripped out.


----------



## lesstime

what in the would were you doing


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ride or die! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 27 2010, 04:00 AM~18150716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HUMMMMMM LOOKING GOOD BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2010, 07:26 PM~18211327
> *HUMMMMMM  LOOKING  GOOD  BRO  KEEP  UP THE GOOD WORK  BRO  !!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thx homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 2 2010, 06:37 PM~18210757
> *what in the would were you doing
> *


i was just cruising up my block, and a chain reaction of things happend. all i remember is i was coasting down a slant of a hill and the handle bars went to the right,the front wheel went to the left, the chain flung off and my right side pedal came off. then i fell on my side,tor up the bike,my only good pants and my knee.

what was wierd was the handle bars got all stiff and the bike wouldent turn. so i ended up walking it back home. i litroly helt it up by the sissy bar and walked it back home like a wheel barrow.


----------



## lesstime

that has happen to me before but i was on a 3 wheeler and it had 2 group 31 hydro batts on the back handle bar ended up looking like a pretzel


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Beginning new project for Sal.. Girls frame, simple strip down to bare metal and repaint...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Now primer and base and will let it sit over night to dry


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 2 2010, 08:45 PM~18212105
> *Beginning new project for Sal.. Girls frame, simple strip down to bare metal and repaint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey d, when i get my new stingray frame,you can paint it if you want to.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

This will be the color im throwing on it hopefully sometime during the week... House of Kolor true blue pearl, with House of Kolor blue flake.. ( Thx to Danny Chawps for the paint ! )


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 2 2010, 08:50 PM~18212172
> *hey d, when i get my new stingray frame,you can paint it if you want to.
> *


I told ya before, just buy the paint and ill do it for ya...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 2 2010, 09:09 PM~18212386
> *I told ya before, just buy the paint and ill do it for ya...
> *


alright.  what color is this?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 2 2010, 09:49 PM~18212888
> *alright.   what color is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


First of all, buy some clippers and trim your fingernails.. way to long... haha

and it can be alot of different shades, it looks like the organic green that i used on TonyO's lil tiger but with a normal gree flake over it.. that should get it close enough to the color you want


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 2 2010, 09:27 PM~18213293
> *First of all, buy some clippers and trim your fingernails.. way to long... haha
> 
> and it can be alot of different shades, it looks like the organic green that i used on TonyO's lil tiger but with a normal gree flake over it.. that should get it close enough to the color you want
> *


 :0 :0 THAT SHIT IS FUNNY I LOL FOR ABOUT 10 MINUTES


----------



## D-ice69

YO SAL IS THAT WHAT YOU WHERE TALKING ABOULT IT LOOK 
DAMMMMM GOOOOOD BRO 
I TOLD CHILDPLAY69
THAT HE DIDE A
GREAT JOB 
ON YOUR 
BIKE !!
:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 2 2010, 08:41 PM~18212065
> *i was just cruising up my block, and a chain reaction of things happend. all i remember is i was coasting down a slant of a hill and the handle bars went to the right,the front wheel went to the left, the chain flung off and my right side pedal came off. then i fell on my side,tor up the bike,my only good pants and my knee.
> 
> what was wierd was the handle bars got all stiff and the bike wouldent turn. so i ended up walking it back home. i litroly helt it up by the sissy bar and walked it back home like a wheel barrow.
> *


the same shit happend wit ma gold crank i had so i just got a twisted one


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 2 2010, 10:27 PM~18213293
> *First of all, buy some clippers and trim your fingernails.. way to long... haha
> 
> and it can be alot of different shades, it looks like the organic green that i used on TonyO's lil tiger but with a normal gree flake over it.. that should get it close enough to the color you want
> *


have clippers. was just feeling lazy and dident feel like walking to the bathroom. done and done though.lol.ill check for the greens


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 3 2010, 07:13 AM~18215320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO  SAL  IS THAT  WHAT YOU WHERE TALKING ABOULT  IT LOOK
> DAMMMMM  GOOOOOD    BRO
> I TOLD  CHILDPLAY69
> THAT HE  DIDE  A
> GREAT  JOB
> ON  YOUR
> BIKE !!
> :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


YEAH DANIEL HAS TALENT HE'S A GOOD PAINTER WITH AWESOME IDEAS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 2 2010, 10:27 PM~18213293
> *First of all, buy some clippers and trim your fingernails.. way to long... haha
> 
> and it can be alot of different shades, it looks like the organic green that i used on TonyO's lil tiger but with a normal gree flake over it.. that should get it close enough to the color you want
> *


will i need a half pint,a pint or a qourt of organic green?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 3 2010, 04:09 PM~18219119
> *will i need a half pint,a pint or a qourt of organic green?
> *


x2 i need a half pint of organic green n a half pint of clear coat


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 3 2010, 03:15 PM~18218702
> *YEAH DANIEL HAS TALENT HE'S A GOOD PAINTER WITH AWESOME IDEAS
> *


Wait till yall see what he sprayed today, its SICK.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 3 2010, 04:17 PM~18219668
> *Wait till yall see what he sprayed today, its SICK.
> *


COULD IT BE MY BLUE GIRL FRAME?? :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 3 2010, 08:45 PM~18221826
> *COULD IT BE MY BLUE GIRL FRAME?? :happysad:
> *


Nah I threw that fooker in the garbage :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 3 2010, 03:09 PM~18219119
> *will i need a half pint,a pint or a qourt of organic green?
> *


THAT'S WHAT I WAS GONNA DO


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 3 2010, 09:13 PM~18222201
> *Nah I threw that fooker in the garbage :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 3 2010, 04:09 PM~18219119
> *will i need a half pint,a pint or a qourt of organic green?
> *


My homie jose at JC Customs might have some left over..I can ask him to buy the rest and it should be too much..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Heres some pics of what I did to Sals frame today....



















then flake and clear time...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whats this??? childsplay painting car parts??? :wow: :wow: OH OH gaining some more experience points. Lessons at Modern Arte paying off :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 3 2010, 11:29 PM~18223959
> *Heres some pics of what I did to Sals frame today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then flake and clear time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUPE SOME LUCKY GUY GONNA FIND THAT FUCKER IN THE GARBAGE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 3 2010, 11:42 PM~18224010
> *Whats this??? childsplay painting car parts???  :wow:  :wow:  OH OH gaining some more experience points. Lessons at Modern Arte paying off :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF ARE U PAINTING FOO  :dunno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 4 2010, 12:59 AM~18224077
> *WTF ARE U PAINTING FOO   :dunno:
> *


That green car thats at Chawps.. its just parts off the body and body filler and some mirrors.. gotta gain some trust before the big stuff :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:wow:


> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 12:15 AM~18224136
> *That green car thats at Chawps.. its just parts off the body and body filler and some mirrors.. gotta gain some trust before the big stuff  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 12:29 AM~18223959
> *Heres some pics of what I did to Sals frame today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then flake and clear time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man those pictures dont do it justice, you got down on flaking that bike. Lucky is the guy that owns that bike. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 03:09 AM~18224451
> *Man those pictures dont do it justice, you got down on flaking that bike. Lucky is the guy that owns that bike.  :biggrin:
> *


REALLY?? :scrutinize: :uh: WELL IT WAS MY FRAME TIL HOMEBOY THREW IT IN THE TRASH, SO WHOEVER FINDS WILL BE A LUCKY MOFO


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 01:42 AM~18224010
> *Whats this??? childsplay painting car parts???  :wow:  :wow:  OH OH gaining some more experience points. Lessons at Modern Arte paying off :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wheres your mask?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 03:29 AM~18223959
> *Heres some pics of what I did to Sals frame today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then flake and clear time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS !!  :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 4 2010, 04:54 AM~18224507
> *Wheres your mask?
> *


 :biggrin: .. I wear a mask on clear coats cuz that smell is unbearable.. base coats aint that bad haha


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 4 2010, 08:58 AM~18225723
> *COOL  GREAT  WORK  AS ALWAYS  !!    :thumbsup:
> *



Thx homie.. I know something simple but the next fram will have bodywork so i can do some patterns :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 12:22 AM~18223938
> *My homie jose at JC Customs might have some left over..I can ask him to buy the rest and it should be too much..
> *


  cool. just lmk the cost.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 01:15 AM~18224136
> *That green car thats at Chawps.. its just parts off the body and body filler and some mirrors.. gotta gain some trust before the big stuff  :biggrin:
> *


at least we wont see the runs when the lights go back in! lol thats Dannys car from our club :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 03:19 PM~18229036
> *at least we wont see the runs when the lights go back in! lol thats Dannys car from our club :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Chucky never has the runs ..... hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 4 2010, 02:54 PM~18224507
> *Wheres your mask?
> *


He can't afford it :nosad: I hear he's doing complete paint jobs trade for a mask Squiggly Line Customz Summer Special :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2010, 11:48 PM~18233413
> *He can't afford it :nosad:  I hear he's doing complete paint jobs trade for a mask Squiggly Line Customz Summer Special  :cheesy:
> *


Thats what I get for doing all homie hookups huh..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

WTF??? Chucky laying down some patterns on a car???


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 6 2010, 02:28 AM~18243053
> *WTF??? Chucky laying down some patterns on a car???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL NO MASK NOW NO GLOVES?? :wow: :cheesy: :0


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Like Sal said still no mask? Also you using a beer box. I only use those for mixing bondo.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 6 2010, 04:38 AM~18243144
> *Like Sal said still no mask? Also you using a beer box. I only use those for mixing bondo.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 6 2010, 09:22 AM~18244516
> *:tears:
> *


hey but your one of a kind. sprey shit up with or without safety. aslong as shit gets done.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 6 2010, 09:07 PM~18245357
> *hey but your one of a kind. sprey shit up with or without safety. aslong as shit gets done.
> *


Too bad he's going to end up saying "Damn it if only I would have picked up smoking instead of painting I wouldnt have to live the rest of my life connected to this iron lung"
:nosad:


----------



## Raguness

Like Iron Man??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 8 2010, 11:03 AM~18255709
> *Like Iron Man??
> *


Yep. 


So....where's my Lil Tiger?


----------



## Raguness

in a safe spot.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

No iron man.... :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 6 2010, 10:22 AM~18244516
> *:tears:
> *



Cheer up their little buddy. Only concern about your health. Those paints will get you later on the long run. If you dont wear your mask.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 8 2010, 07:31 PM~18259947
> *Cheer up their little buddy. Only concern about your health. Those paints will get you later on the long run. If you dont wear your mask.
> *


Yeah I have a mask for heavy stuff and esp the clear that stuff is toxic.. but on the small details there's not a lot of paint that comes out .. kinda like airbrushing... but I should buy a smaller mask for the detail part still


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Finishing up with Sals bike.. Put ice pearl in clear and finished inside of fenders.. Then resprayed under seat black and sprayed it with same ice pearl...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 06:50 AM~18272804
> *Finishing up with Sals bike.. Put ice pearl in clear and finished inside of fenders.. Then resprayed under seat black and sprayed it with same ice pearl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GREAT JOB AS ALWAYS BRO !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 10 2010, 06:31 AM~18273179
> *:wow:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> GREAT  JOB AS ALWAYS  BRO  !!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thx homie... I'm putting it all together now.. ill post pics when its all done bro :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Damn should of snagged them when I had the chance. :biggrin: IT looks nice.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 01:51 PM~18274885
> *Thx homie... I'm putting it all together now.. ill post pics when its all done bro :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ho yeah !!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 04:50 AM~18272804
> *Finishing up with Sals bike.. Put ice pearl in clear and finished inside of fenders.. Then resprayed under seat black and sprayed it with same ice pearl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 Is this bike gonna debut at the Identity Show?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 10 2010, 06:47 PM~18279034
> * Is this bike gonna debut at the Identity Show?
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 07:55 PM~18279138
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  WHATS UP HOMLEZ! :biggrin: GOOD LOOKING OUT ON SUNDAY!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 10 2010, 07:09 PM~18279287
> *:biggrin:   WHATS UP HOMLEZ! :biggrin: GOOD LOOKING OUT ON SUNDAY!
> *


No prob.. as soon as I drop off my kids ill help again on sun.. MCBA fool


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

christmas in AUGEST!! :biggrin: 









































































more pics soon


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

the rest. 






































BEFORE THE WORK WAS DONE ON MY NEW CROWN.










AFTER THE WORK WS DONE.










THE BEGANNING OF SPEARMINT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63+Aug 11 2010, 04:16 PM~18286884-->
> 
> 
> 
> christmas in AUGEST!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PASSIONATE63_@Aug 11 2010, 04:22 PM~18286924
> *the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE THE WORK WAS DONE ON MY NEW CROWN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER THE WORK WS DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BEGANNING OF  SPEARMINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Baller!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

AZ back in this.....!!!!
TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 11 2010, 05:30 PM~18287908
> *AZ back in this.....!!!!
> TTT
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 11 2010, 06:30 PM~18287908
> *AZ back in this.....!!!!
> TTT
> *



Oh shit... Hes back... :wow:


----------



## Raguness

:run: :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

You kno its title season when the Paz's come out


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

damn you fedex get here already. :x:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

finaly its here.

1968 SCHWINN STINGRAY FRAME





































THE PHOENIX KUSTOMS BIKE SHOP IS GETTING FULL.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Damn it matt, finish a project... hahah :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 12 2010, 04:58 PM~18295842
> *Damn it matt, finish a project... hahah :roflmao:
> *


lol i know what you mean. theres a reason behind me starting yet another build.

1) touch of class's frame is getting redone by joey,hector and alex. its tank needs to be reinforced cause the metal is to thin and weak to hold. also the frame is in line for paint work and the matching trike kit. it has pinstriped fenders(thanks to sal),the fan rims,and jay is in the minst of cading and getting ready to cut it some new handle bars,forks and sissy bars once i have sent him the payment for it,then ill be paying hermanos of peace to poling and engrave the parts and later on have them plated.

2)frost bite was complete for now till the insedent with the fall, now its going to need a new crank inless i can get the thread redone on it.paint wil be done later as i cant afford it now.

3) that chrome custom bondo frame is up for sale.

4)that lil rusted trike frame is pending sale.
(im going to postphone the donation build till next year when i have more time.)

5) hendrix is a build on hold till ive completed t.o.c. then ill focus on its birth into the bike scene.

6) my frame ive been waiting for in oregon remains in oregon til my sister ships it back.

7) dragon heart is in line for the body and some of the paint work it needs. its being payed in payments via the family. it may not be out intime for the phoenix show next year.

8) the beach cruiser frame is on hold for my mother till the paint is payed off on dragon heart.

now comming down to this new build. ive started it as i need somthing to keep me out of trouble and keep me chill. plus it may be ready intime for phoenix next year.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 12 2010, 06:53 PM~18296675
> *lol i know what you mean.  theres a reason behind me starting yet another build.
> 
> 1) touch of class's frame is getting redone by joey,hector and alex. its tank needs to be reinforced cause the metal is to thin and weak to hold. also the frame is in line for paint work and the matching trike kit. it has pinstriped fenders(thanks to sal),the fan rims,and jay is in the minst of cading and getting ready to cut it some new handle bars,forks and sissy bars once i have sent him the payment for it,then ill be paying hermanos of peace  to poling and engrave the parts and later on have them plated.
> 
> 2)frost bite was complete for now till the insedent with the fall, now its going to need a new crank inless i can get the thread redone on it.paint wil be done later as i cant afford it now.
> 
> 3) that chrome custom bondo frame is up for sale.
> 
> 4)that lil rusted trike frame is pending sale.
> (im going to postphone the donation build till next year when i have more time.)
> 
> 5) hendrix is a build on hold till ive completed t.o.c. then ill focus on its birth into the bike scene.
> 
> 6) my frame ive been waiting for in oregon remains in oregon til my sister ships it back.
> 
> 7) dragon heart is in line for the body and some of the paint work it needs. its being payed in payments via the family. it may not be out intime for the phoenix show next year.
> 
> 8) the beach cruiser frame is on hold for my mother till the paint is payed off on dragon heart.
> 
> now comming down to this new build. ive started it as i need somthing to keep me out of trouble and keep me chill. plus it may be ready intime for phoenix next year.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

We hope to see everyone there!!! Get there early for good spots!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssssup ... so who's trying to go to the show tomorrow???


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 14 2010, 02:47 AM~18306834
> *Wasssssup ... so who's trying to go to the show tomorrow???
> *


ME HAHA. THANKS DANIEL SHE DEVIL WILL BE DEBUTIN TODAY.  I APPRECIATE ALL THE WORK AND TIME YOU'VE PUT ON MY BIKE BRO. AZ TTT.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 14 2010, 07:09 AM~18306847
> *ME HAHA. THANKS DANIEL SHE DEVIL WILL BE DEBUTIN TODAY.   I APPRECIATE ALL THE WORK AND TIME YOU'VE PUT ON MY BIKE BRO. AZ TTT.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


DAMMMMMMM TAKE PICS BRO !!!
I WANTE TO SEE THIS & YEAH DAMMM WRIGHT DANIEL REALLY DIDE 
A REAL GREAT JOB ON THE BIKE I CAN NOT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I finally got the trike ready. Took the whole thing apart and realligned everything. But I left the air setup off. Cleaned my whitewalls real good with the sos pad this morning. Thens sprayed some of meguairs all wheel cleaner for the spokes. It cleaned my spokes real good but at the sametime turned my whitewalls to a piss yellow. Im ready though for the Identity Show.


----------



## Raguness

:rant: Well ya'll have fun today while I'm chilling at a baby shower.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 14 2010, 09:52 AM~183
> *:rant: Well ya'll have fun today while I'm chilling at a baby shower.
> *


Well I guess that's fun too........ 










Ha... Sucka! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 14 2010, 09:27 AM~18307657
> *I finally got the trike ready. Took the whole thing apart and realligned everything. But I left the air setup off. Cleaned my whitewalls real good with the sos pad this morning. Thens sprayed some of meguairs all wheel cleaner for the spokes. It cleaned my spokes real good but at the sametime turned my whitewalls to a piss yellow. Im ready though for the Identity Show.
> *




See you up there homie... I got my kids today so if my lil one breaks your bike you can keep him :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 14 2010, 08:05 PM~18307840
> *Well I guess that's fun too........
> Ha... Sucka!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Good show but damn it was hot :wow: 





Kids were all :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 15 2010, 02:09 PM~18314730
> *Good show but damn it was hot  :wow:
> Kids were all  :angry:    :angry:
> *


if you don't post pics we are all :angry:  :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 15 2010, 02:51 PM~18314986
> *if you don't post pics we are all :angry:    :angry:
> *



Ill post pics of the sun cause thats all I saw!!!!


----------



## Raguness

:ninja:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 15 2010, 03:33 PM~18315585
> *Ill post pics of the sun cause thats all I saw!!!!
> *


So u didn't see all the fine ass white chicks??  :dunno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 15 2010, 06:18 PM~18316197
> *So u didn't see all the fine ass white chicks??   :dunno:
> *



I had the kids... I couldn't gawk like I normally would


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 15 2010, 06:18 PM~18316197
> *So u didn't see all the fine ass white chicks??   :dunno:
> *


 :twak: You didn't take pics. :buttkick:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 15 2010, 06:28 PM~18316847
> *:twak: You didn't take pics.  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :happysad: 
:nosad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

took all the bikes out for a lil bit.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 14 2010, 07:09 AM~18306847
> *ME HAHA. THANKS DANIEL SHE DEVIL WILL BE DEBUTIN TODAY.   I APPRECIATE ALL THE WORK AND TIME YOU'VE PUT ON MY BIKE BRO. AZ TTT.
> *


I WANT PICS WHERE ARE THE PICS HOMIE   J/K
JUST FOOLING AROUND BUT PUT SOME
PICS OF IT CUZ I CAN,T WAIT
TO SEE IT !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 15 2010, 08:35 PM~18317499
> *took all the bikes out for a lil bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i got more bikes n frames then u do lol fukin lowrider bike junkyard is wat i got


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 16 2010, 11:42 AM~18320813
> *I WANT  PICS  WHERE  ARE  THE PICS  HOMIE      J/K
> JUST FOOLING  AROUND  BUT PUT SOME
> PICS  OF IT CUZ I CAN,T  WAIT
> TO SEE  IT  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


GREAT WORK ON THE BIKE THE PARTS LOOK AMAZING ON THE
BIKE AND THE PAINT JOB LOOK SUPER !!!!! :biggrin:  
KEEP IT ON PUSHING THE LIMITE ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Heres a pic of Sals bike


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 16 2010, 08:25 AM~18321166
> *GREAT  WORK  ON THE  BIKE  THE  PARTS LOOK  AMAZING  ON THE
> BIKE  AND  THE PAINT JOB  LOOK  SUPER  !!!!!  :biggrin:
> KEEP  IT  ON  PUSHING  THE LIMITE ALL  THE WAY  T-T-T  !!!!!      :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thanks Jeff I really like the bike. I don't know what else I should do to it.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 16 2010, 10:14 AM~18322185
> *Heres a pic of Sals bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: THANKS D


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 16 2010, 04:11 PM~18323267
> *Thanks Jeff I really like the bike. I don't know what else I should do to it.
> *


 :biggrin: where maybe better not to go there hehehe  
but a if you want some ideas a sproket & stering - whell & if you
whant to push it even more some endgraving   ...
lol hehehe bro that,s worst thene drugs you
get hook to it & you cant stop your self !!!   :thumbsup: 


lolololol like
me it,s been 5 to 6 years that i say 
afther that it,s over lolol yeah right hehehe lol !!!! :rofl:   

keep it on brother !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 15 2010, 06:18 PM~18316197
> *So u didn't see all the fine ass white chicks??   :dunno:
> *



there was alot and they are always there for happy hour! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*THINGS TO DO IN WALMART NEXT TIME YOU GO THERE!*


*1. Take 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's carts when they weren't looking

2. Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute intervals.

3. Make a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the ladies rest rooms.

4. Walk up to an employee and tell her in an official tone, 'Code 3' in Housewares..... and watch what happened.

5. Go to the Service Desk and asked to put a bag of M&M's on layaway.

6. Move a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area.

7.Set up a tent in the camping department and tell other shoppers you'd invite them in if they'll bring pillows from the bedding department.

8.When a clerk asks if they can help you, begin to cry and ask, 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?'

9.Look right into the security camera; use it as a mirror, and pick you're nose.

10.While handling guns in the Sporting Goods department, ask the clerk if you know where the anti-depressants are.

11.Dart around the store suspiciously, loudly humming the 'Mission Impossible theme.

12.In the Automotives department practiced you're 'Madonna look' using different size funnels.

13.Hide in a clothing rack and when people browse through, yelled 'PICK ME!' 'PICK ME!'

14.When an announcement came over the loud speaker, assume the fetal position and screams 'NO! NO! It's those voices again!!!!'

15.Go into a fitting room, shut the door, wait awhile, and then yell very loudly, 'There is no toilet paper in here!' *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 16 2010, 07:23 PM~18325247
> *THINGS TO DO IN WALMART NEXT TIME YOU GO THERE!
> 1. Take 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's carts when they weren't looking
> 
> 2. Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute intervals.
> 
> 3. Make a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the ladies rest rooms.
> 
> 4. Walk up to an employee and tell her in an official tone, 'Code 3' in Housewares..... and watch what happened.
> 
> 5. Go to the Service Desk and asked to put a bag of M&M's on layaway.
> 
> 6. Move a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area.
> 
> 7.Set up a tent in the camping department and tell other shoppers you'd invite them in if they'll bring pillows from the bedding department.
> 
> 8.When a clerk asks if they can help you, begin to cry and ask, 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?'
> 
> 9.Look right into the security camera; use it as a mirror, and pick you're nose.
> 
> 10.While handling guns in the Sporting Goods department, ask the clerk if you know where the anti-depressants are.
> 
> 11.Dart around the store suspiciously, loudly humming the 'Mission Impossible theme.
> 
> 12.In the Automotives department practiced you're 'Madonna look' using different size funnels.
> 
> 13.Hide in a clothing rack and when people browse through, yelled 'PICK ME!' 'PICK ME!'
> 
> 14.When an announcement came over the loud speaker, assume the fetal position and screams 'NO! NO! It's those voices again!!!!'
> 
> 15.Go into a fitting room, shut the door, wait awhile, and then yell very loudly, 'There is no toilet paper in here!'
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 16 2010, 04:23 PM~18325247
> *
> 12.In the Automotives department practiced you're 'Madonna look' using different size funnels. :biggrin:
> 13.Hide in a clothing rack and when people browse through, yelled 'PICK ME!' 'PICK ME!'
> 
> 14.When an announcement came over the loud speaker, assume the fetal position and screams 'NO! NO! It's those voices again!!!!'
> 
> 15.Go into a fitting room, shut the door, wait awhile, and then yell very loudly, 'There is no toilet paper in here!' *
> [/b]


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 16 2010, 03:23 PM~18325247
> *THINGS TO DO IN WALMART NEXT TIME YOU GO THERE!
> 1. Take 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's carts when they weren't looking
> 
> 2. Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute intervals.
> 
> 3. Make a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the ladies rest rooms.
> 
> 4. Walk up to an employee and tell her in an official tone, 'Code 3' in Housewares..... and watch what happened.
> 
> 5. Go to the Service Desk and asked to put a bag of M&M's on layaway.
> 
> 6. Move a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area.
> 
> 7.Set up a tent in the camping department and tell other shoppers you'd invite them in if they'll bring pillows from the bedding department.
> 
> 8.When a clerk asks if they can help you, begin to cry and ask, 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?'
> 
> 9.Look right into the security camera; use it as a mirror, and pick you're nose.
> 
> 10.While handling guns in the Sporting Goods department, ask the clerk if you know where the anti-depressants are.
> 
> 11.Dart around the store suspiciously, loudly humming the 'Mission Impossible theme.
> 
> 12.In the Automotives department practiced you're 'Madonna look' using different size funnels.
> 
> 13.Hide in a clothing rack and when people browse through, yelled 'PICK ME!' 'PICK ME!'
> 
> 14.When an announcement came over the loud speaker, assume the fetal position and screams 'NO! NO! It's those voices again!!!!'
> 
> 15.Go into a fitting room, shut the door, wait awhile, and then yell very loudly, 'There is no toilet paper in here!'
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

19 Fun Things to Do In The Public Bathroom






*1. Stick your palm open under the stall wall and ask your neighbor, 'May I borrow a highlighter?'

2. Say 'Uh oh, I knew I shouldn't put my lips on that.'

3. Cheer and clap loudly every time somebody breaks the silence with a bodily function noise

4. Say, 'Hmmm, I've never seen that color before.'

5. Drop a marble and say, 'Oh shoot! My glass eye!'

6. Say 'Damn, this water is cold.'

7. Grunt and strain real loud for 30 seconds and then drop a cantaloupe into the toilet bowl from a high place and sigh relaxingly.

8. Say, Now how did that get there?

9. Say, Humus. Reminds me of humus.

10. Fill up a large flask with Mountain Dew. Squirt it erratically under the stall walls of your neighbors while yelling, 'Whoa! Easy boy!!'

11. Say, Interesting....more sinkers than floaters

12. Using a small squeeze tube, spread peanut butter on a wad of toilet paper and drop under the stall wall of your neighbor. Then say, 'Whoops, could you kick that back over here, please?'

13. Say, C'mon Mr. Happy! Don't fall asleep on me!

14. Say, Boy, that sure looks like a maggot

15. Say, Darn, I knew that drain hole was a little too small. Now what am I gonna do?

16. Play a well known drum cadence over and over again on your butt cheeks

17. Before you unroll toilet paper, conspicuously lay down your Cross-Dressers Anonymous newsletter on the floor visible to the adjacent stall.

18. Lower a small mirror underneath the stall wall and adjust it so you can see your neighbor and say, Peek-a-boo!

19. Drop a D-cup bra on the floor under the stall wall and sing Born Free.*


----------



## PHXKSTM

Anybody in AZ looking to sell a 16" molded fender set??? possible 20" if i can not find 16"?? pm me with price and loc


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 16 2010, 06:54 PM~18326798
> *Anybody in AZ looking to sell a 16" molded fender set???  possible 20" if i can not find 16"??  pm me with price and loc
> *



you cant make one or you need it in a hurry?? You can always hit up the Paz bros, but I dont know your time table..


----------



## PHXKSTM

the frame just got dropped off for body work. I cant make them in time, so i was looking for some made.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 16 2010, 08:38 PM~18328144
> *the frame just got dropped off for body work.  I cant make them in time, so i was looking for some made.
> *


Damn homie... letme see if I can get some, when do you need it?? And do they have to fit a certain style???


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 16 2010, 11:31 PM~18330127
> *Damn homie... letme see if I can get some, when do you need it?? And do they have to fit a certain style???
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 17 2010, 01:40 AM~18330261
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 17 2010, 07:33 AM~18331561
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: W:biggrin: 
WHAT'S UP WEY


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassssssssuuuuuuuppppppp Homies


----------



## TonyO

RO PHX Chapter Car show Sept 18th registration form the deadline for Pre Reg is Sept 3rd so get these out ASAP bikes are only 10 bucks guys that's Pocket Change for some Lunch Money for others :dunno:


----------



## PHXKSTM

wish i had lunch money


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 19 2010, 10:26 PM~18353539
> *wish i had lunch money
> *


Bust your Bankroll and get $10 out of your Pocket Change and come on out to the show :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 19 2010, 11:26 AM~18353539
> *wish i had lunch money
> *


x602


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 19 2010, 12:26 PM~18353539
> *wish i had CHUCKY...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hey honestly if you guys put TonyO in a dunk tank, more bike guys would attend :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 20 2010, 01:58 AM~18355136
> *Hey honestly if you guys put TonyO in a dunk tank, more bike guys would attend :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 20 2010, 01:56 AM~18355119
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nobody wants Chucky. that bike scares little kids


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 19 2010, 04:58 PM~18355136
> *Hey honestly if you guys put TonyO in a dunk tank, more bike guys would attend :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTTT


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 16 2010, 11:14 AM~18322185
> *Heres a pic of Sals bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 06:31 PM~18378752
> *:wow: Nice  :wow:
> *


Thanks


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 16 2010, 11:14 AM~18322185
> *Heres a pic of Sals bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that bike looks fuckin sick


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup homies... who's all going to the phx firebird show


----------



## PHXKSTM

any info "D"


----------



## BigMandoAZ

COMING TO BIGMANDOAZ.COM NOV 2010

12 MONTHS 12 RIDES 12 FEATURES! BIGMANDO STYLE!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 24 2010, 06:13 AM~18388769
> *COMING TO BIGMANDOAZ.COM NOV 2010
> 
> 12 MONTHS 12 RIDES 12 FEATURES! BIGMANDO STYLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Anybody wanna trade a 20 inch brat frame for a set of rims and tires??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 24 2010, 12:16 AM~18389592
> *Anybody wanna trade a 20 inch brat frame for a set of rims and tires??
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HI BUDDY I THINK I COULD HELP SENT ME A PIC OF THE FRAME ..  :thumbsup: 
BY THE WAY WOULD LIKE WHITE SIDE WALL OR THE 1 
WHIT LOWRIDER ON THE SIDE OF THE TIRES !!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM

what up what up anybody have face parts for sale in the valley or molded fenders?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT


----------



## Raguness

Okay I got some parts for sale can't post pics (sister's computer sucks)









Saling:
Gold plated head set $25.00
Gold plated crank set $25.00

Toy Shop Sprocket Chromed $40.00
Dtwist/Bone Collector??? Fender braces chromed $60.00
16" 72 spoke fan rims with Gold sprocket/nipples SALE PENDING $70.00 
Pinstriped Champagne Glasses. Make Offer.
Forks Sale pending 
Pm me with Phone number and can send pics. 
ALL PRICES ARE SHIPPED.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 27 2010, 09:31 PM~18425009
> *Okay I got some parts for sale can't post pics (sister's computer sucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saling:
> Gold plated head set  $25.00
> Gold plated crank set  $25.00
> Double twisted Conti Kit SALE PENDING $40.00
> Toy Shop Sprocket Chromed  $40.00
> Dtwist/Bone Collector???  Fender braces chromed $60.00
> 16" 72 spoke fan rims with Gold sprocket/nipples  SALE PENDING $70.00
> Pinstriped Champagne Glasses.  Make Offer.
> Forks Sale pending
> Pm me with Phone number and can send pics.
> ALL PRICES ARE SHIPPED.
> *


How much for the Vida mags :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 28 2010, 07:31 AM~18425009
> *Okay I got some parts for sale can't post pics (sister's computer sucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saling:
> Gold plated head set  $25.00
> Gold plated crank set  $25.00
> Double twisted Conti Kit SALE PENDING $40.00
> Toy Shop Sprocket Chromed  $40.00
> Dtwist/Bone Collector???  Fender braces chromed $60.00
> 16" 72 spoke fan rims with Gold sprocket/nipples  SALE PENDING $70.00
> Pinstriped Champagne Glasses.  Make Offer.
> Forks Sale pending
> Pm me with Phone number and can send pics.
> ALL PRICES ARE SHIPPED.
> *


Bone Collector made those fender braces




> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 28 2010, 07:57 AM~18425185
> *How much for the Vida mags :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



I dont think he'll ever part with those. Besides that I grabbed one off his display to flip through it and the pages were stuck together :barf:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 09:57 PM~18425185
> *How much for the Vida mags :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


They're no good anymore.... the pages are stuck together :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2010, 11:12 PM~18425796
> *Bone Collector made those fender braces
> I dont think he'll ever part with those.  Besides that I grabbed one off his display to flip through it and the pages were stuck together :barf:
> *


Fooker you took my joke... but I think its the truth....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2010, 10:12 PM~18425796
> *Bone Collector made those fender braces
> I dont think he'll ever part with those.  Besides that I grabbed one off his display to flip through it and the pages were stuck together :barf:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2010, 11:12 PM~18425796
> *Bone Collector made those fender braces
> I dont think he'll ever part with those.  Besides that I grabbed one off his display to flip through it and the pages were stuck together :barf:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

how was the show at firebird? heard some people not happy


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 29 2010, 02:19 PM~18434042
> *how was the show at firebird? heard some people not happy
> *


Honestly it was a cool show... lots of people, different events incase u got bored.... but the main thing people go to see is the cars they couldn't because there were hardly any light!.. it was dark! Very dark tthat you couldn't see anything.. so for me since I pretty much seen 90% of the cars before no big deal, but if you were siked about looking at some cars you would've been pissed..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 30 2010, 05:08 AM~18435995
> *Honestly it was a cool show... lots of people, different events incase u got bored.... but the main thing people go to see is the cars they couldn't because there were hardly any light!.. it was dark! Very dark tthat you couldn't see anything.. so for me since I pretty much seen 90% of the cars before no big deal, but if you were siked about looking at some cars you would've been pissed..
> *


I agree about the lighting you couldnt see much of the show at all unless you walked around during the day when the show started at 4.

I did walk away with 1st place with Lil Devil for the bike category and this lovely piece of aluminum as a trophy with a sticker that said Total Street Status: Bicycle :happysad:


----------



## TonyO

Lil Devil chillin in the pitch blackness at a show

I got my revenge at AZ War Chief over my black Lil Tiger from that last show wahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 30 2010, 05:32 AM~18438942
> *I agree about the lighting you couldnt see much of the show at all unless you walked around during the day when the show started at 4.
> 
> I did walk away with 1st place with Lil Devil for the bike category and this lovely piece of aluminum as a trophy with a sticker that said Total Street Status: Bicycle :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wtf is that???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 30 2010, 09:46 PM~18441426
> *Wtf is that???
> *


Those were the trophies from the show it was a piece of aluminum with 2 screws on the bottom so they stood up


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 30 2010, 06:35 AM~18438948
> *Lil Devil chillin in the pitch blackness at a show
> 
> I got my revenge at AZ War Chief over my black Lil Tiger from that last show wahahahahaha :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 ........ :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 30 2010, 12:03 PM~18441547
> *Those were the trophies from the show it was a piece of aluminum with 2 screws on the bottom so they stood up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 31 2010, 12:08 AM~18442628
> *:uh:
> *


The one Nate won didnt have the sticker it was just the piece of aluminum with the screws


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 30 2010, 05:32 AM~18438942
> *I agree about the lighting you couldnt see much of the show at all unless you walked around during the day when the show started at 4.
> 
> I did walk away with 1st place with Lil Devil for the bike category and this lovely piece of aluminum as a trophy with a sticker that said Total Street Status: Bicycle :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



are you fucking serious!!! that was the trophy!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 30 2010, 02:50 PM~18443512
> *are you fucking serious!!! that was the trophy!!!!!!!
> *


Yours were a lot BETTER than those


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 31 2010, 01:50 AM~18443512
> *are you fucking serious!!! that was the trophy!!!!!!!
> *


:yessad: I liked the Bud Light bottle ones from your show I'd rather have had one of those they were cool lookin :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 31 2010, 02:03 AM~18448113
> *:yessad:  I liked the Bud Light bottle ones from your show I'd rather have had one of those they were cool lookin :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah they look pretty cool. Even cooler on myshelf. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

we had fun drinking the trophies too!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 31 2010, 01:03 AM~18448113
> *:yessad:  I liked the Bud Light bottle ones from your show I'd rather have had one of those they were cool lookin :thumbsup:
> *


should of gone homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: They were fun to make! Next year we will have a full set of those for our 2nd annual show :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Sep 1 2010, 12:45 AM~18452728-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had fun drinking the trophies too!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah now those are bad ass and creative :thumbsup: You should do Bud for 1st and Bud Light for 2nd :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Sep 1 2010, 12:47 AM~18452750
> *should of gone homie!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: They were fun to make! Next year we will have a full set of those for our 2nd annual show :biggrin:
> *


yeah I should go next year


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 31 2010, 02:59 PM~18452845
> *Hell yeah now those are bad ass and creative :thumbsup:  You should do Bud for 1st and Bud Light for 2nd  :biggrin:
> yeah I should go next year
> *


Or bud 1st place, dos xx for 2nd and corona for third :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 30 2010, 02:14 PM~18442682
> *The one Nate won didnt have the sticker it was just the piece of aluminum with the screws
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 30 2010, 02:14 PM~18442682
> *The one Nate won didnt have the sticker it was just the piece of aluminum with the screws
> *


It makes a good paper weight for our Flyers.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 31 2010, 09:41 PM~18456887
> *It makes a good paper weight for our Flyers.
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 31 2010, 02:45 PM~18452728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had fun drinking the trophies too!!!
> *


Yeah those were creative, just needed some more for bikes


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 31 2010, 11:08 PM~18457674
> *Yeah those were creative, just needed some more for bikes
> *


dont worry bro! Next year we will. This year was our test run!!! 100% success! The owner of the bar has agreed for next years show, that he will get a festival permit from the city so we can use the whole parking lot for the show, and so we can live bands etc!!! The people from Budlight were very happy so Im sure they will sponsor us again!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lol funny vid here


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

another


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 3 2010, 10:06 PM~18483374
> *another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 4 2010, 01:06 AM~18483374
> *another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
LOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX




----------



## TonyO




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassssup homies... been busy with Chawps trying to get some cars out before the RollerZ Only show... hope some of you can make it out and compete!


----------



## TonyO

Whats up Team AZ


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TEAM AZ TTMFT.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 7 2010, 01:48 AM~18499876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just look at all those bike categories :around:


----------



## TonyO

The judging will be fair awards are nice. Everyone is encouraged to come out and have a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

TTT


----------



## TonyO

Whats up Team AZ bikes come out and support our show this weekend. Outside LRM in AZ no other show shows as much love to the bikes as ours. TNT gives back to the lowrider community come out and show some love. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2010, 11:58 PM~18562095
> *Whats up Team AZ bikes come out and support our show this weekend.  Outside LRM in AZ no other show shows as much love to the bikes as ours.  TNT gives back to the lowrider community come out and show some love.  :biggrin:
> *



True that!... you guys been to the shows lately where they just bunch up all the bikes in one catagory and give best bike or if your lucky 1st and second... let's show them if their awards available we will show!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 15 2010, 08:23 AM~18571606
> *True that!... you guys been to the shows lately where they just bunch up all the bikes in one catagory and give best bike or if your lucky 1st and second... let's show them if their awards available we will show!
> *


Well its like I said we can make categories for any bike that comes out. BMX, rat rod, beach cruizer, whatever. If a grip of OGs come out we'll split the category, if more than 1 12" bike comes out we'll award 1st - 3rd if we have enough awards.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2010, 09:33 PM~18571735
> *Well its like I said we can make categories for any bike that comes out.  BMX, rat rod, beach cruizer, whatever.  If a grip of OGs come out we'll split the category, if more than 1 12" bike comes out we'll award 1st - 3rd if we have enough awards.
> *


Dam wish I had my lil tiger already :happysad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

happy big 18 to my homie AJ AKA RAIDER79


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 19 2010, 01:38 PM~18604476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 19 2010, 03:08 PM~18605161
> *Hell yeah!
> *


Who u takin foo :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

wasssssup homies....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 21 2010, 09:30 PM~18628876
> *wasssssup homies....
> *


What's up AZ


----------



## brownie_602

ay does anybody knw where i can get some gold or color nipples for ma rims either in phx or glendale or somewhere close by there


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Sep 21 2010, 11:33 PM~18629255
> *ay does anybody knw where i can get some gold or color nipples for ma rims either in phx or glendale or somewhere close by there
> *


 Dominics bike shop and tempe bike shops has some but they were hella expensive... like .50 to .75 cents per colord nipple...


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 22 2010, 12:24 AM~18629455
> *Dominics bike shop and tempe bike shops has some but they were hella expensive... like .50 to .75 cents per colord nipple...
> *


damn thats alot wheres dominics located at ima check them out


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Sep 22 2010, 07:01 AM~18630304
> *damn thats alot wheres dominics located at ima check them out
> *


In tempe... on thr corner of broadway and rural


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Sep 22 2010, 07:01 AM~18630304
> *damn thats alot wheres dominics located at ima check them out
> *


take your rim apart and paint them. alot cheaper


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2010, 02:54 PM~18634214
> *take your rim apart and paint them. alot cheaper
> *


well i wanted to gold plate ma spoke but they charge like 4.75 a spoke ima just paint them


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Sep 22 2010, 03:57 PM~18634779
> *well i wanted to gold plate ma spoke but they charge like 4.75 a spoke ima just paint them
> *


As they say........ " It costs to be the boss " :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

What's up team az look who is back from a well deserved rest. Have an announcement to make soon!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 22 2010, 07:46 PM~18636762
> *What's up team az look who is back from a well deserved rest. Have an announcement to make soon!
> *



3x bike of the year coming!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 22 2010, 09:46 PM~18636762
> *What's up team az look who is back from a well deserved rest. Have an announcement to make soon!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 22 2010, 07:46 PM~18636762
> *What's up team az look who is back from a well deserved rest. Have an announcement to make soon!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Does it involve Chucky?????? :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 22 2010, 06:46 PM~18636762
> *What's up team az look who is back from a well deserved rest. Have an announcement to make soon!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 22 2010, 07:26 PM~18637382
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Does it involve Chucky?????? :biggrin:
> *


DOES IS INVOLVE CARNAGE???


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 22 2010, 08:51 PM~18637764
> *DOES IS INVOLVE CARNAGE???
> *



There is no bike called Carnage!


----------



## danny chawps

> Heres a pic of Sals bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: dam i gotta build me another one , i like this one chucky :cheesy: ...and no im not on the SAK


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> Heres a pic of Sals bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: dam i gotta build me another one , i like this one chucky :cheesy: ...and no im not on the SAK
> 
> 
> 
> Fool its about time you joined Team AZ!
Click to expand...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 23 2010, 07:36 AM~18640858
> *Fool its about time you joined Team AZ!
> *



foo az aint ready for THE NOTHING !!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 23 2010, 06:04 PM~18641060
> *foo az aint ready for THE NOTHING !!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 23 2010, 09:15 AM~18641613
> *
> *


Watch the Never Ending Story


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 23 2010, 11:43 PM~18643961
> *Watch the Never Ending Story
> *


I think I did but I don't remember what that was.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 23 2010, 02:44 PM~18644448
> *I think I did but I don't remember what that was.
> *


You dummy that was the storm that killed everyone!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 23 2010, 02:25 PM~18644799
> *You dummy that was the storm that killed everyone!
> *


What's up az


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

might be movin soon


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 23 2010, 08:04 PM~18647995
> *might be movin soon
> *


Where to?


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 23 2010, 03:25 PM~18644799
> *You dummy that was the storm that killed everyone!
> *



I see it ,,, Mural the red eyes from the beast within, the turtle, and valcore the flyin dragon..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 23 2010, 09:04 PM~18647995
> *might be movin soon
> *



Phx???


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 23 2010, 10:55 PM~18648970
> *I see it ,,, Mural the red eyes from the beast within, the turtle, and valcore the flyin dragon..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: NIIIIETS :biggrin: NO MURALS all black on black ,,,all black eeeeeeeeerthing


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 24 2010, 01:25 AM~18644799
> *You dummy that was the storm that killed everyone!
> *


Oh yeah I remember now


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Sep 23 2010, 10:02 PM~18648539-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where to?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Sep 23 2010, 10:55 PM~18648975
> *Phx???
> *


still in k-town. just a larger house with a 12 car garage and hores shoe drive way.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 24 2010, 01:36 PM~18653127
> *still in k-town. just a larger house with a 12 car garage and hores shoe drive way.
> *


damn u ballin lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 25 2010, 10:14 AM~18658927
> *TTT
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: U READY TO MAKE THE BLUEPRINT FOR THE MYSTERIOUS THE NOTHING :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 07:44 PM~18661788
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  U READY  TO MAKE THE BLUEPRINT FOR THE MYSTERIOUS THE NOTHING  :biggrin:
> *



Ill just buy a plain piece of black paper... that's what its gonna look like :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM

what shows are commin up for phx bikes?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

tropicana in laughlin nv oct. 1,2 and 3 phoenix kustoms k-town will be there. ill have spearmint and maybe hendrix71. deppending on if i can find all the parts.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 26 2010, 11:01 AM~18664615
> *tropicana in laughlin nv oct. 1,2 and 3 phoenix kustoms k-town will be there. ill have spearmint and maybe hendrix71. deppending on if i can find all the parts.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

I need help finding custom parts out here. Im in El Mirage AZ


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Sep 26 2010, 02:29 PM~18665764
> *I need help finding custom parts out here. Im in El Mirage AZ
> *


If you need to order anthything custom hit up the paz bros or tonyo bro.. anything can be either shipped or we can bring it to you at a show or something bro...

Let us kno homie


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 26 2010, 05:43 PM~18667435
> *If you need to order anthything custom hit up the paz bros or tonyo bro.. anything can be either shipped or we can bring it to you at a show or something bro...
> 
> Let us kno homie
> *


x2 2 of the best in the business and both in Az. Childsplay can also help u.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Wassup azsiders! I just want to welcome a new prospect into our club! Mr Chapa has begun prospecting with Identity! Bringing all 3 of his bikes into the family! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 08:14 PM~18672426
> *Wassup azsiders! I just want to welcome a new prospect into our club! Mr Chapa has begun prospecting with Identity! Bringing all 3 of his bikes into the family! :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## JuicyJ

> Heres a pic of Sals bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: dam i gotta build me another one , i like this one chucky :cheesy: ...and no im not on the SAK
> 
> 
> 
> :run: :run: :worship: :worship: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Sep 27 2010, 10:26 AM~18672959
> *:run:  :run:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro I'm glad u like it


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 27 2010, 03:27 PM~18673395
> *Thanks bro I'm glad u like it
> *


IT,S NORMAL BRO CUZ THE BIKE IS SICK 
TTT FOR MY HOMIE LINCOLNSAL !!! :biggrin:  :yes: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 27 2010, 12:27 PM~18673395
> *Thanks bro I'm glad u like it
> *



its alright!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: lol jk sal fucker is sick! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 27 2010, 11:36 AM~18673466
> *IT,S  NORMAL  BRO  CUZ  THE  BIKE  IS  SICK
> TTT  FOR  MY  HOMIE  LINCOLNSAL  !!!  :biggrin:    :yes:  :thumbsup: :wave:
> *


What's up Jeffffffffy my LUX brother.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Imma start working on the make over on Lethal Injection next week Sal...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

this may be wierd to some. but it is part of my past career.
:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 01:43 PM~18674533
> *its alright!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy: lol jk sal fucker is sick!  :biggrin:
> *


Lol thanks Mando, Daniel hooked up. Had a lil accident at the Rollerz Only show fell off the bike stand. Nothin Chuckie can't handle.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0


> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 27 2010, 10:23 PM~18679209
> *Imma start working on the make over on Lethal Injection next week Sal...
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow: o yeeeeeeeah do ya thang boy. I know u gonna hook it up nice. I mice that bike :happysad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 09:14 AM~18672426
> *Wassup azsiders! I just want to welcome a new prospect into our club! Mr Chapa has begun prospecting with Identity! Bringing all 3 of his bikes into the family! :thumbsup:
> *


Post pics of his bikes nikka


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 28 2010, 03:26 AM~18679818
> *:0
> :0  :wow:  :wow: o yeeeeeeeah do ya thang boy. I know u gonna hook it up nice. I miss that bike :happysad:
> *


Fixed :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 28 2010, 04:47 AM~18679847
> *Post pics of his bikes nikka
> *



x 2 pics of the said bikes :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 06:35 AM~18680087
> *x 2  pics of the said bikes  :wow:
> *




















these 2 and I havent seen the 3rd one yet


----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2010, 03:43 PM~18684347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 and I havent seen the 3rd one yet
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: Nice!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Sep 28 2010, 03:47 PM~18684401
> *:0  :thumbsup: Nice!!
> *


Thanks bro! these belong to Chapa, Identity's newest prospect!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Chapas 3rd trike

26inch trike


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Who is doing the best murals right now in az?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2010, 02:43 PM~18684347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 and I havent seen the 3rd one yet
> *


Dam now I gotta build me a 49ers trike, bring that NFC battle to az lol.


----------



## Maricoparider

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2010, 04:25 PM~18684867
> *Who is doing the best murals right now in az?
> *


Jaime rodriguez, rick westcott, sage.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2010, 04:25 PM~18684867
> *Who is doing the best murals right now in az?
> *



Who's the cheapest.............











Chucky... hahaha...


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 28 2010, 09:03 PM~18687191
> *Who's the cheapest.............
> Chucky... hahaha...
> *



Whos does the best bubbles in AZ right now? :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 29 2010, 04:44 AM~18690536
> *Whos does the best bubbles in AZ right now? :biggrin:
> *


Right now right now? Me! Hahaha fooker


Best there is.. Albert better known as vicious! 


Oh yeah as far as murals Jay from rollerz gets down too....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 28 2010, 05:06 PM~18685301
> *Dam now I gotta build me a 49ers trike, bring that NFC battle to az lol.
> *


If you do, imma wait til you get all setup and displayed just right.... then blamo.... imma kick the shit out of it ... hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 29 2010, 07:33 PM~18697152
> *If you do, imma wait til you get all setup and displayed just right.... then blamo....  imma kick the shit out of it ... hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: MAS PUTO WEY LOL


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup homies


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 06:33 AM~18697152
> *If you do, imma wait til you get all setup and displayed just right.... then blamo....  imma kick the shit out of it ... hahaha :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 29 2010, 08:33 PM~18697152
> *If you do, imma wait til you get all setup and displayed just right.... then blamo....  imma kick the shit out of it ... hahaha :biggrin:
> *


that be fuked up lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 29 2010, 08:33 PM~18697152
> *If you do, imma wait til you get all setup and displayed just right.... then blamo....  imma kick the shit out of it ... hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Vegas rollcall...... what AZ bikes are going?? Even if you can't bring a bike but you're able to go do it... by far the best time you will have! Chucky approved! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM

I know most people are going to be in Vegas with show bikes.. so for the guest that read team az...

tomorrow Auto Culture is doing the show again on 1st Friday's more and more bikes have been comming out. Fun lil ride up and down Roosevelt. Starts about 6pm.


October 9th @ Tempe Town Lake Annual Tour De Fat Bike ride is coming. If you ride this is the place to be. Parade is at 8am after the parade we get back to the lake and they crack the kegs. Fun all day 

lot of people dress in costumes, some of the club members are going to dress up in cholo gear.


----------



## danny chawps

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 30 2010, 08:25 PM~18706632
> *I know most people are going to be in Vegas with show bikes.. so for the guest that read team az...
> 
> tomorrow Auto Culture is doing the show again on 1st Friday's more and more bikes have been comming out. Fun lil ride up and down Roosevelt.  Starts about 6pm.
> October 9th @ Tempe Town Lake        Annual Tour De Fat Bike ride is coming.  If you ride this is the place to be.  Parade is at 8am after the parade we get back to the lake and they crack the kegs.  Fun all day
> 
> lot of people dress in costumes, some of the club members are going to dress up in cholo gear.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2010, 03:58 PM~18684565
> *Chapas 3rd trike
> 
> 26inch trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this the trike that was on Craigslist recently?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 30 2010, 11:39 PM~18708602
> *Is this the trike that was on Craigslist recently?
> *


i think it is kuz it looks familiar


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 30 2010, 08:25 PM~18706632
> *I know most people are going to be in Vegas with show bikes.. so for the guest that read team az...
> 
> tomorrow Auto Culture is doing the show again on 1st Friday's more and more bikes have been comming out. Fun lil ride up and down Roosevelt.  Starts about 6pm.
> October 9th @ Tempe Town Lake        Annual Tour De Fat Bike ride is coming.  If you ride this is the place to be.  Parade is at 8am after the parade we get back to the lake and they crack the kegs.  Fun all day
> 
> lot of people dress in costumes, some of the club members are going to dress up in cholo gear.
> *


Cool Joey!... do your thing homie!


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Sep 30 2010, 11:40 PM~18708607
> *i think it is kuz it looks familiar
> *


I think so also, 26" mongoose frame, same guy had a Schwinn and one other bike. I don't have a bike but plan to build one once I get my car clean enough for cruising.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got all packed up ready for the trip to laughlins tropcana show. not registered to compete but to chill and rep the mohave county and BIG TEAM AZ. got hendrix71 and spearmint packed in the trunk ready to go.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 30 2010, 07:25 PM~18706632
> *I know most people are going to be in Vegas with show bikes.. so for the guest that read team az...
> 
> tomorrow Auto Culture is doing the show again on 1st Friday's more and more bikes have been comming out. Fun lil ride up and down Roosevelt.  Starts about 6pm.
> October 9th @ Tempe Town Lake        Annual Tour De Fat Bike ride is coming.  If you ride this is the place to be.  Parade is at 8am after the parade we get back to the lake and they crack the kegs.  Fun all day
> 
> lot of people dress in costumes, some of the club members are going to dress up in cholo gear.
> *


I just put together a clean street bike (shut up Daniel I like it) maybe my fat ass should ride it lol


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 30 2010, 11:53 PM~18708652
> *I think so also, 26" mongoose frame, same guy had a Schwinn and one other bike. I don't have a bike but plan to build one once I get my car clean enough for cruising.
> *


yea i knw which one now n what kind of car u got??


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 1 2010, 01:09 AM~18708920
> *I just put together a clean street bike (shut up Daniel I like it) maybe my fat ass should ride it lol
> *


just dnt fall like i did with ma old blue one i looked all stupid infront of everybody lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 1 2010, 12:32 AM~18708804
> *got all packed up ready for the trip to laughlins tropcana show. not registered to compete but to chill and rep the mohave county and BIG TEAM AZ. got hendrix71 and spearmint packed in the trunk ready to go.
> *


Have a safe trip homie... take some pics and post them up when u get back!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 1 2010, 08:30 AM~18710350
> *Have a safe trip homie... take some pics and post them up when u get back!
> *


will do. there should be about four bikes there in all. thats if deluxe show again like last year.  

its a lil rainy but like phoenix the show must and will go on.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Oct 1 2010, 07:00 AM~18709875
> *yea i knw which one now n what kind of car u got??
> *


Im building a 66 Pontiac, you can see it at link below.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548090


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 1 2010, 02:51 PM~18713057
> *Im building a 66 Pontiac, you can see it at link below.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548090
> *


damn that car looks bad ass


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Oct 1 2010, 03:00 PM~18713154
> *damn that car looks bad ass
> *


Thanks man. Hopefully Chawps and Childsplay will be laying the patterns and lace on it soon. I just want to build it into a clean cruiser then start on building a bike.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 1 2010, 03:09 PM~18713219
> *Thanks man. Hopefully Chawps and Childsplay will be laying the patterns and lace on it soon. I just want to build it into a clean cruiser then start on building a bike.
> *


that shit would be sick im tryna get a 90's towncar to cruise around but no job anymore lol


----------



## brownie_602

is anybody in the phx glendale avondale ect area selling any touch screen phones that can be full flashed to cricket or a cricket phone like the messenger touch let me knw i got cash in hand and can get more pm me lates


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 30 2010, 11:39 PM~18708602
> *Is this the trike that was on Craigslist recently?
> *




dont know. I havent seen it in person yet


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

THE CLUB AT THE SHOW.





























THE RAIN BUCKETED SATURDAY MORNING AND ALL DAY SUNDAY.

MAYBE BETTER WEATHER NEXT YEAR.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 4 2010, 09:14 PM~18737125
> *THE CLUB AT THE SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE RAIN BUCKETED SATURDAY MORNING AND ALL DAY SUNDAY.
> 
> MAYBE BETTER WEATHER NEXT YEAR.
> *



Thanks for sharing pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

So who from Team Az is goin to Vegas??


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 6 2010, 05:05 PM~18753930
> *:wave:
> *


Whatup homie


----------



## Raguness

bills and bullshit.  what up with y'all?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

fuck facebook. :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

MET UP WITH TONY AT HIS HALF WAY MARK IN KINGMAN. AND COMPLETED OUR TRADE OF BIKE PARTS. WE WISH TONY AND THE OTHERS THAT ARE GOING, THE BEST OF LUCK IN VEGAS AND A SAFE TRIP BACK.


----------



## Justin-Az

call Alex at 602-434-3067


----------



## Clown Confusion

to every one going to vegas have a safe trip and good luck


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 7 2010, 07:36 PM~18763886
> *to every one going to vegas have a safe trip and good luck
> *


x2


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

AZwarchiefs trike in vegas... Repping AZ... More pics to come homies


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 8 2010, 04:05 PM~18768954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZwarchiefs trike in vegas... Repping AZ... More pics to come homies
> *


Sweet


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 8 2010, 05:05 PM~18768954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZwarchiefs trike in vegas... Repping TEAM AZ... More pics to come homies
> *


FIXED. :biggrin: 

looking good.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 8 2010, 05:25 PM~18769057
> *FIXED. :biggrin:
> 
> looking good.
> *


 :biggrin: true that


And he is also repping RollerZ Only! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 8 2010, 05:46 PM~18769203
> *:biggrin: true that
> And he is also repping RollerZ Only!  :biggrin:
> *


are you in vegas to?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 7 2010, 02:25 PM~18760399
> *MET UP WITH TONY AT HIS HALF WAY MARK IN KINGMAN. AND COMPLETED OUR TRADE OF BIKE PARTS. WE WISH TONY AND THE OTHERS THAT ARE GOING, THE BEST OF LUCK IN VEGAS AND A SAFE TRIP BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that Tony-o holding his gat and counting mad stacks of cheese?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 8 2010, 06:22 PM~18769407
> *Is that Tony-o holding his gat and counting mad stacks of cheese?
> *


lol thats his cell. no money involved. just a trade of a 12''seat for 26''fenders.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 8 2010, 06:22 PM~18769407
> *Is that Tony-o holding his gat and counting mad stacks of cheese?
> *



Yep that's the new gangsta version of TonyO... Nikka been watching Gangland on A&E so suckas in Vegas watch out! :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 8 2010, 06:17 PM~18769383
> *are you in vegas to?
> *


Will be.. leaving 4am tomorrow should be there by noon... :biggrin: 




And here is a sneakpeek of TonyO's display.....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 8 2010, 08:09 PM~18769995
> *Will be.. leaving 4am tomorrow should be there by noon... :biggrin:
> And here is a sneakpeek of TonyO's display.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


which freeway/high way do you take to and from vegas?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 8 2010, 08:58 PM~18770308
> *which freeway/high way do you take to and from vegas?
> *


I guess now imma take the 95


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 8 2010, 10:08 PM~18770708
> *I guess now imma take the 95
> *


was going to say if you wer rolling through kingman on the way back to drop by or meet up some were to drop you dragon hearts rims. was wandering if they can get painted the same color as the frame. at the moment they are a kinda glossy sky blue.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 8 2010, 09:08 PM~18770708
> *I guess now imma take the 95
> *


Doesn't Grand take u to Vegas??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 8 2010, 10:24 PM~18770795
> *Doesn't Grand take u to Vegas??
> *


Yeah but trying to avoid the hoover dam


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 8 2010, 10:36 PM~18770860
> *Yeah but trying to avoid the hoover dam
> *


That hoover dam looks scary as hell in pics.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY IN VEGAS HOPE U BRING SOME TITLES TO AZ  :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 8 2010, 10:49 PM~18770926
> *GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY IN VEGAS HOPE U BRING SOME TITLES TO AZ   :biggrin:
> *


If not you better step up and try for one... :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 8 2010, 10:33 PM~18771052
> *If not you better step up and try for one... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:  :happysad:


----------



## PHXKSTM

good luck AZ Bikes


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 9 2010, 12:11 AM~18771153
> *good luck AZ Bikes
> *


good luck to you and the club at tour de fat.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

I'm in vegas !!!! :biggrin: 


Saw another AZ HEAVY HITTER ...... TonyO's LunchMoney$$$$$


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 9 2010, 01:37 PM~18773200
> *I'm in vegas !!!!  :biggrin:
> Saw another AZ HEAVY HITTER ...... TonyO's LunchMoney$$$$$
> 
> *


TOTY??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 03:07 PM~18773283
> *TOTY??
> *


??? Either him or resident evil..... Hopefully the TOTY comes back to AZ!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 9 2010, 04:05 PM~18773668
> *??? Either him or resident evil..... Hopefully the TOTY comes back to AZ!
> *


Take lots of pics


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Look homies...... Balling! Hahaha


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 10 2010, 07:51 AM~18776042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look bad ass


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 10 2010, 07:51 AM~18776042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PHXKSTM

congrats tony on toty


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Team AZ did pretty good. Of course Tony O TOTY and other awards and speciality awards. I got 1st full custom trike, Cadillac Jay 2nd place and Freddy 3rd place forgot what class.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 11 2010, 12:51 PM~18784478
> *Team AZ did pretty good. Of course Tony O TOTY and other awards and speciality awards. I got 1st full custom trike, Cadillac Jay 2nd place and Freddy 3rd place forgot what class.
> *


Congratulations to everybody


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 11 2010, 03:59 PM~18785324
> *Congratulations to everybody
> *


X2


----------



## LIL PHX

ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX PUT IT DOWN IN LAS VEGAS!!! CONGRATS GUYS YOU WORK HARD ALL YEAR!


----------



## TonyO

Rollerz Only PHX and Rollerz Only Overall kicked some ass in Vegas this year. I want to congratulate my chapter for their wins and congratulate the club on our 7th Club of the Year title along with another Most Bike Club Members award :thumbsup:

We'll do it all again next year. Stay tuned hno: :run:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 9 2010, 06:05 AM~18769971
> *Yep that's the new gangsta version of TonyO... Nikka been watching Gangland on A&E so suckas in Vegas watch out! :wow:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Anybody have an old 20 in seat they wanna sell or trade? Lmk


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 13 2010, 03:44 AM~18794259
> *Anybody have an old 20 in seat they wanna sell or trade? Lmk
> *


You just killed the whole Vegas buzz we were on


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2010, 04:46 PM~18794275
> *You just killed the whole Vegas buzz we were on
> *


 :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ok homies, I've had a couple of days to recover from vegas... I'm still in shock that TonyO won... Not that I didn't think his bike was good enough, I just thought TonyO was the Charles Barkley of the bike world.. Puts together great bikes but will never win a title... hahaha


But honestly with the ofcourse (No ****) saying for all the off topic crowd, congrates Tony for keeping a title in AZ, for finally getting a much deserved title, and representing the RO family to the fullest!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 12 2010, 10:14 PM~18796491
> *Ok homies, I've had a couple of days to recover from vegas... I'm still in shock that TonyO won... Not that I didn't think his bike was good enough, I just thought TonyO was the Charles Barkley of the bike world.. Puts together great bikes but will never win a title... hahaha
> But honestly with the ofcourse (No ****) saying for all the off topic crowd, congrates Tony for keeping a title in AZ, for finally getting a much deserved title, and representing the RO family to the fullest!
> 
> *


x2


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 13 2010, 12:14 AM~18796491
> *Ok homies, I've had a couple of days to recover from vegas... I'm still in shock that TonyO won... Not that I didn't think his bike was good enough, I just thought TonyO was the Charles Barkley of the bike world.. Puts together great bikes but will never win a title... hahaha
> But honestly with the ofcourse (No ****) saying for all the off topic crowd, congrates Tony for keeping a title in AZ, for finally getting a much deserved title, and representing the RO family to the fullest!
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 13 2010, 09:14 AM~18796491
> *Ok homies, I've had a couple of days to recover from vegas... I'm still in shock that TonyO won... Not that I didn't think his bike was good enough, I just thought TonyO was the Charles Barkley of the bike world.. Puts together great bikes but will never win a title... hahaha
> But honestly with the ofcourse (No ****) saying for all the off topic crowd, congrates Tony for keeping a title in AZ, for finally getting a much deserved title, and representing the RO family to the fullest!
> 
> *


That hurts brotha :tears:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

You got your title fooker!.. soon to have a BOTY also... keep those titles in AZ homie!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 13 2010, 09:00 AM~18798778
> *You got your title fooker!.. soon to have a BOTY also... keep those titles in AZ homie!
> *


send bikes to tx and bring titles to az :0 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 09:33 AM~18799087
> *send bikes to tx and bring titles to az :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup homies


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 10:33 AM~18799087
> *send bikes to tx and bring titles to az :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Oct 13 2010, 07:33 PM~18799087-->
> 
> 
> 
> send bikes to tx and bring titles to az :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 07:58 PM~18799275
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 15 2010, 02:31 PM~18817598
> *
> *



Yeah well that's what I'm doing. Wyatt's Revenge is going to be on next year's Wego tour to help the club participation out there and hopefully bring home some trophies for the 16" Full custom class :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2010, 08:36 AM~18818557
> *Yeah well that's what I'm doing. Wyatt's Revenge is going to be on next year's Wego tour to help the club participation out there and hopefully bring home some trophies for the 16" Full custom class  :biggrin:
> *


i might just give it a whole new paint job :biggrin: :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2010, 07:13 PM~18822943
> *i might just give it a whole new paint job :biggrin:  :0
> *



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Oct 17 2010, 03:33 PM~18834561
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Wassssup


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Oct 17 2010, 02:33 PM~18834561
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Post pics of the Roadmaster


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lol this is funny


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2010, 05:13 AM~18822943
> *i might just give it a whole new paint job :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 18 2010, 12:39 PM~18842697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I have a frame that needs some striping


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 18 2010, 04:52 PM~18842843
> *:0 I have a frame that needs some striping
> *


that,s your chance go for it bro !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 18 2010, 01:52 PM~18842843
> *:0 I have a frame that needs some striping
> *


Pay for it hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 18 2010, 02:05 PM~18843450
> *Pay for it hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


Mas puuuuuuuuuuto wey :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## PHXKSTM

pk will be there with ET


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 18 2010, 04:49 PM~18844255
> *pk will be there with ET
> *



Wasssup joey... how's matts frame comming?... post up some progress pics if you can homie


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 18 2010, 03:56 PM~18844331
> *Wasssup joey... how's matts frame comming?... post up some progress pics if you can homie
> *


ET?? :happysad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 18 2010, 04:56 PM~18844331
> *Wasssup joey... how's matts frame comming?... post up some progress pics if you can homie
> *


you mean pm some pics. i dont want nobody out side of team az seeing the bike till phoenix.


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 18 2010, 05:40 PM~18844785
> *you mean pm some pics. i dont want nobody out side of team az seeing the bike till phoenix.
> *


For sure matt no pics. Alex has been workin on the frame, last i seen it was ready for bondo and body work. i will try to get some pics of it down to metal


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whats up my az bROS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2010, 03:47 AM~18844856
> *whats up my az bROS
> *


:wave: Ready to paint a couple more AZ bikes this winter?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2010, 05:57 PM~18844979
> *:wave:  Ready to paint a couple more AZ bikes this winter?
> *


yeap.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 18 2010, 05:46 PM~18844846
> *For sure matt  no pics.  Alex has been workin on the frame,  last i seen it was ready for bondo and body work.  i will try to get some pics of it down to metal
> *


 sounds good. homie d is anxious as is also homie deeloc from out there as well


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 18 2010, 05:47 PM~18844856
> *whats up my az bROS
> *



Whatup bRO!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTT FOR TEAM AZ


----------



## brownie_602

QVOLE ARIZONA


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got bored


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 23 2010, 08:39 PM~18890924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got bored
> *




What the hell Matt??? TAEM? Hahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 24 2010, 10:31 AM~18892407
> *What the hell Matt??? TAEM?  Hahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 24 2010, 01:31 AM~18892407
> *What the hell Matt??? TAEM?  Hahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *



I know how do you not catch that??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 24 2010, 04:29 PM~18895441
> *I know how do you not catch that??
> *


Well he did say he was bored...hahaha


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I was bored to........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 24 2010, 07:21 PM~18896876
> *I was bored to........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


after they take a detour through texas :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 24 2010, 09:22 PM~18896893
> *after they take a detour through texas  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 24 2010, 09:22 PM~18896893
> *after they take a detour through texas  :0  :biggrin:
> *


mayne!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 24 2010, 08:22 PM~18896893
> *after they take a detour through texas  :0  :biggrin:
> *



 :squint:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 25 2010, 05:21 AM~18896876
> *I was bored to........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And they call ME the big bully :nosad: :tears:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Oct 24 2010, 12:31 AM~18892407-->
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell Matt??? TAEM?  Hahahahahaha :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 08:59 AM~18893235
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by AZ WAR [email protected] 24 2010, 04:29 PM~18895441
> *I know how do you not catch that??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Oct 24 2010, 05:15 PM~18895734
> *Well he did say he was bored...hahaha
> *


i was hella tired. : :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2010, 05:28 AM~18900761
> *And they call ME the big bully :nosad:  :tears:
> *



im not a bully


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 24 2010, 07:21 PM~18896876-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored to........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fooking tight.... and spelled correctly :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 24 2010, 07:22 PM~18896893
> *after they take a detour through texas  :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 08:48 PM~18897877
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 24 2010, 09:40 PM~18898602
> *mayne!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 25 2010, 11:15 PM~18909568
> *That's fooking tight.... and spelled correctly  :biggrin:
> 
> :angry:
> :angry:
> *


HEY D WHAT IS PRICING ON GOLD AND CHROME PLATING SOME SMALL PARTS?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 25 2010, 11:37 PM~18909699
> *HEY D WHAT IS PRICING ON GOLD AND CHROME PLATING SOME SMALL PARTS?
> *


We just have a guy here doing chrome for us and he has to see the stuff and he will give u a price.. gold I still go throu kerr west and they will need to see it also...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 26 2010, 12:08 AM~18909831
> *We just have a guy here doing chrome for us and he has to see the stuff and he will give u a price.. gold I still go throu kerr west and they will need to see it also...
> *


the 280 spokes need half plated chrome and half gold. the twisted cups,seat post clip,break lever and rear sprocket need chrome also. and later on i may be getting a custom fork crown bolt that will need chrome.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

AZ


----------



## Justin-Az

AZ-TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 26 2010, 12:08 AM~18909831
> *We just have a guy here doing chrome for us and he has to see the stuff and he will give u a price.. gold I still go throu kerr west and they will need to see it also...
> *


Can you get a price and turn around time on bumpers also?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 26 2010, 08:38 PM~18916979
> *the 280 spokes need half plated chrome and half gold. the twisted cups,seat post clip,break lever and rear sprocket need chrome also. and later on i may be getting a custom fork crown bolt that will need chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Have you tried to polish any of these parts?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Is anybody going to the Horseshoe/show and shine on Nov6th in mesa?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Yes sir!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 29 2010, 08:26 AM~18939286
> *Have you tried to polish any of these parts?
> *


what tools do i need to do this?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 29 2010, 01:24 PM~18940892
> *what tools do i need to do this?
> *



You have a bench grinder. You get a polish pad denim one for the compound. POLISH IT. Then you switch the pad to a Polish pad then use the polish compound. POLISH IT AGAIN.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Good day at the Trunk & Treat show! Congrats to all the clubs and solo riders showing and congrats to all the winners!! 



Identity Family did real well today

*Danny & Denissa 1st Place Pedal Car
Chapa - 1st place trike
Chapa - 2nd place trike*
Al Luna - 3rd Place 60's Mild 
Rudy - 1st Place 80's Street
BigMando - 1st Place street CUV

Identity Family also took 2nd place Best Club Display!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 31 2010, 05:52 AM~18949599
> *Good day at the Trunk & Treat show! Congrats to all the clubs and solo riders showing and congrats to all the winners!!
> Identity Family did real well today
> 
> Danny & Denissa 1st Place Pedal Car
> Chapa - 1st place trike
> Chapa - 2nd place trike
> Al Luna - 3rd Place 60's Mild
> Rudy - 1st Place 80's Street
> BigMando - 1st Place street CUV
> 
> Identity Family also took 2nd place Best Club Display!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It was good to see Identity out there yesterday :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Raguness

What up fookers?!?!?!?!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Nov 8 2010, 06:29 PM~19019519
> *What up fookers?!?!?!?!
> *



Wasssup with you homie?? you gonna get ready for the march show????


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 8 2010, 10:51 PM~19022202
> *
> *


QVOLE WEI


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup Sal... My phns screen is broke so Ive been having a crappy couple of days.. so whatup with your rides brotha??


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 8 2010, 11:19 PM~19022849
> *Whatup Sal... My phns screen is broke so Ive been having a crappy couple of days.. so whatup with your rides brotha??
> *


What's up Chucky. Ha that expalins y u didn't answered my text today lol. I'm still lookin for a ride. I want a Caddy but my fiancee wants a Tahoe :angry:  so we gonna go check out a few tomorrow. What's up with u bro??


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 8 2010, 09:57 PM~19022263
> *QVOLE WEI
> *


Qvo wey


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 9 2010, 12:38 AM~19022960
> *Qvo wey
> *


NADA FOO NOMAS AKI TRYNA FINISH SKOOL LOL 

Y TU


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 8 2010, 11:48 PM~19023015
> *NADA FOO NOMAS AKI TRYNA FINISH SKOOL LOL
> 
> Y TU
> *


Just got off work :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## isue1

what up im new on here. From a little town called Ajo AZ no bike clubz no bike shops.... nothing. Only a few people that even do lowrider bikes....but im 1 of them. Tryin to find some reputable people to get parts from.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 9 2010, 03:39 AM~19023361
> *Just got off work  :biggrin:
> *


lucky u i only work weekends pero shit feria is feria


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by isue1_@Nov 9 2010, 01:32 PM~19026294
> *what up im new on here. From a little town called Ajo AZ no bike clubz no bike shops.... nothing. Only a few people that even do lowrider bikes....but im 1 of them. Tryin to find some reputable people to get parts from.
> *


how far are u frm phx

n what kind of parts u tryna get


----------



## isue1

Im about 2 hours away from phx. Im in the town you go through when goin to puerto penasco. I just never get out of town cuz I dnt get any days off. And Im not looking for anything too fancy just probably sum square twisted parts. Dnt need show chrome or anything my bikes are daily riders.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by isue1_@Nov 9 2010, 03:14 PM~19027122
> *Im about 2 hours away from phx. Im in the town you go through when goin to puerto penasco. I just never get out of town cuz I dnt get any days off. And Im not looking for anything too fancy just probably sum square twisted parts. Dnt need show chrome or anything my bikes are daily riders.
> *


I THINK I KNW WHERE ITS AT N I DNT GOT ANY SQUARE TWISTED PARTS BUT IM SURE OTHER PEOPLE ON HERE DO


----------



## isue1

Koo homie thx I will keep an eye out.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by isue1_@Nov 9 2010, 03:27 PM~19027223
> *Koo homie thx I will keep an eye out.
> *


simon try askin that one foo lincolnsal i member he was selling some twisted parts idk if they square twisted or not but it dnt hurt to ask lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got my first callage class on dec.1st.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 9 2010, 02:39 PM~19027305
> *simon try askin that one foo lincolnsal i member he was selling some twisted parts idk if they square twisted or not but it dnt hurt to ask lol
> *


Pretty soon ima be selling a lot of my stuff :happysad:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 9 2010, 09:10 PM~19028462
> *Pretty soon ima be selling a lot of my stuff :happysad:
> *


 :0 what !???? 

tell me first i may be intrested !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 9 2010, 06:10 PM~19028462
> *Pretty soon ima be selling a lot of my stuff :happysad:
> *



sell me the Lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 9 2010, 06:10 PM~19028462
> *Pretty soon ima be selling a lot of my stuff :happysad:
> *


let me knw what u guna sell ima get paid soon i got dibbs on that twisted knock off lol serio tho wei i wanna get parts for ma blue bike


----------



## Justin-Az

Heres a bike from Sundays Majestics Picnic


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 9 2010, 07:29 PM~19029169
> *Heres a bike from Sundays Majestics Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks tite i was guna ride ma bike there but shit came up


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Good Morning AZ! Whats good!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 13 2010, 10:00 AM~19058557
> *Good Morning AZ! Whats good!
> *


Whatup homie... jose sent you an pm about comming down to the shop to take some pics.. check ur pm homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 13 2010, 12:51 PM~19059323
> *Whatup homie... jose sent you an pm about comming down to the shop to take some pics.. check ur pm homie
> *


yeah I pm'd him back already! :biggrin: We can get something going! :thumbsup: 


BabyBoy is in the garage getting the bagger frame ready for mods and paint.


----------



## KABEL




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 8 2010, 10:38 PM~19022047
> *Wasssup with you homie?? you gonna get ready for the march show????
> *


Is there gonna be one??? Wanna do a lil tiger for my son so we'll have to wait and see.  :biggrin: Passed by the shop today I'm telling you just let me cruise the caddy tell you know what you wanna do with it.  :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 9 2010, 06:10 PM~19028462
> *Pretty soon ima be selling a lot of my stuff :happysad:
> *


sale me back me steering wheel. :biggrin:  :happysad:


----------



## PHXKSTM

takin offers from AZ guys

must do the whole collection 36 mags


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 14 2010, 06:13 PM~19067095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takin offers from AZ guys
> 
> must do the whole collection 36 mags
> *


Damn Joey... I know I saw my bike in one that you had.. Lettme know what your asking bro  


Wassup Team.. For those that dont kno Ive been painting with my homie Chawps and learning from Alex from Modern Arte and JC Customs..

This is the latest the we have done at the Chawp Shop... Interior pieces for T Top Cutty... If you wanna see other works that we have done, go under the paint form and look for Chawps..


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Wassup foolios


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lol. i just got an over stock of games. this dude gave me ten copies of a shit load of these games for 18$. i know this isent bike related but if any of you are looking for a ps1 game you refuse to pay 50 or more dollers for lmk. i may have it and im giving them away for dirt cheap.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CRYSTAL LAKE HORROR :0 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 22 2010, 08:50 PM~19137712
> *CRYSTAL LAKE HORROR :0  :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


Since I came up with that name I get to paint it :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 22 2010, 08:25 PM~19138096
> *Since I came up with that name I get to paint it  :biggrin:
> *


U GONNA PAY ME?? :uh: :happysad: JK. OF COURSE NIKKA.


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 14 2010, 07:13 PM~19067095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takin offers from AZ guys
> 
> must do the whole collection 36 mags
> *


how much


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 19 2010, 09:47 AM~19109626
> *Damn Joey... I know I saw my bike in one that you had.. Lettme know what your asking bro
> Wassup Team.. For those that dont kno Ive been painting with my homie Chawps and learning from Alex from Modern Arte and JC Customs..
> 
> This is the latest the we have done at the Chawp Shop... Interior pieces for T Top Cutty... If you wanna see other works that we have done, go under the paint form and look for Chawps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tha looks tight bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 01:58 AM~19188150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking tight homie.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 11:58 AM~19188150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: :around: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 01:58 AM~19188150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy shit...chucky needs a photo shoot now...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 01:58 AM~19188150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT TRIKE LOOKIN FIRME


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 29 2010, 07:36 PM~19193977
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



what happen to the flyer you put up about your one year anniversary?? were not invited now??


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 01:58 AM~19188150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## PHXKSTM

thats an awesome pic of tony's bike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 1 2010, 06:40 AM~19205418
> *thats an awesome pic of tony's bike
> *


Thanks bro it was done well


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 30 2010, 02:30 PM~19202148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: This event is Chucky approved :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 30 2010, 09:09 PM~19205761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 I would like to order one that says Childsplay please.... and Carnage.... thankyou


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 1 2010, 08:31 PM~19214453
> *:thumbsup:  This event is Chucky approved  :biggrin:
> *


bring the bikes out homies! gonna be a good day!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 3 2010, 03:24 PM~19230282
> *bring the bikes out homies! gonna be a good day!
> *


If its not torn down again ...hahaha



I wanna wish Team AZ luck in texas right now.... hopefully we can pull out a few trophies... :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassssssup from Tucson.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Heres some pics from the homie lincolnsal's newest build....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

A couple of other pics from the show






















And yes... a robot .......


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 4 2010, 08:21 PM~19240628
> *Heres some pics from the homie lincolnsal's newest build....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what does that name mean?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 4 2010, 09:02 PM~19241158
> *what does that name mean?
> *


It means lil booger lmfao :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 5 2010, 12:18 AM~19241326
> *It means lil booger lmfao :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Raguness

wassup just took a shit at my moms house.  clogged the toilet. :run: now shes mad. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 5 2010, 12:49 PM~19244874
> *wassup just took a shit at my moms house.    clogged the toilet. :run:  now shes mad.  :biggrin:
> *


And this is how we celebrate our 100th page..... :angry:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 5 2010, 11:49 AM~19244874
> *wassup just took a shit at my moms house.    clogged the toilet. :run:  now shes mad.  :biggrin:
> *


Shouldn't u of been at work fucker


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 5 2010, 04:14 PM~19246168
> *Shouldn't u of been at work fucker
> *


I bet his workers are happy he stayed his toilet clogging ass at home...hahaha


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 4 2010, 02:00 PM~19237793
> *Wassssssup from Tucson.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin: NICE DANIEL


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 5 2010, 04:27 PM~19246275
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin: NICE DANIEL
> *



just read ur sig.... Paz Bros Built??? :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 5 2010, 06:42 PM~19246402
> *just read ur sig....  Paz Bros Built???  :biggrin:
> *


your new parts look dope brother, def. worth the wait.
looking forward to seeing the new facelift when done.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 5 2010, 03:16 PM~19246185
> *I bet his workers are happy he stayed his toilet clogging ass at home...hahaha
> *


I heard he's the slowest unloader in UPS history :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 5 2010, 03:42 PM~19246402
> *just read ur sig....  Paz Bros Built???  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAHH :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT for Paz Brothers


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 5 2010, 07:52 PM~19246987
> *I heard he's the slowest unloader in UPS history :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


well we all know what brown can do for "him" lol :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 5 2010, 04:45 PM~19246423
> *your new parts look dope brother, def. worth the wait.
> looking forward to seeing the new facelift when done.
> *


Thanks homie... after I get them from krazy kutting, their going straight to the paz bros for some final touches and I should be ready for the may show hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 5 2010, 08:23 PM~19247299
> *Thanks homie... after I get them from krazy kutting, their going straight to the paz bros for some final touches and I should be ready for the may show hopefully :biggrin:
> *


  can't wait to see it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 5 2010, 06:23 PM~19247299
> *Thanks homie... after I get them from krazy kutting, their going straight to the paz bros for some final touches and I should be ready for the may show hopefully :biggrin:
> *


hey d which shows in may?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 6 2010, 12:01 AM~19250450
> *hey d which shows in may?
> *


Lowrider Mag one.. rumor is that they moved it to May because it rained here last time in March...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 6 2010, 12:14 AM~19250535
> *Lowrider Mag one.. rumor is that they moved it to May because it rained here last time in March...
> *


thats actualy an advantage for use,cause now theres a bit more time that we can complete are builds. theres still a chance to daybute dragon heart and or show t.o.c again.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:banghead: :banghead: :tears: :tears:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 4 2010, 03:00 PM~19237793
> *Wassssssup from Tucson.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks firme


----------



## TonyO

Got back from Houston last night. 

Lunch Money - 1st place Radical Trike, US Lowrider Trike Champion 2010
Pirate Bike - 1st place 16" Semi Custom bike
TonyO - Furthest distance award

I like going out to win in Texas since they rarely make the drive out here to AZ.


----------



## just4fun2011

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 4 2010, 09:21 PM~19240628
> *Heres some pics from the homie lincolnsal's newest build....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see you going street on this one when is it go to be out


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2010, 08:38 AM~19262209
> *Got back from Houston last night.
> 
> Lunch Money - 1st place Radical Trike, US Lowrider Trike Champion 2010
> Pirate Bike - 1st place 16" Semi Custom bike
> TonyO - Furthest distance award
> 
> I like going out to win in Texas since they rarely make the drive out here to AZ.
> *


Hell yeah congrats bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2010, 09:38 AM~19262209
> *Got back from Houston last night.
> 
> Lunch Money - 1st place Radical Trike, US Lowrider Trike Champion 2010
> Pirate Bike - 1st place 16" Semi Custom bike
> TonyO - Furthest distance award
> 
> I like going out to win in Texas since they rarely make the drive out here to AZ.
> *


thank you for letting kandy shop customz have a part in your bikes and trike :biggrin:
you got best display too
one luv took best paint


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2010, 11:00 PM~19263741
> *thank you for letting kandy shop customz have a part in your bikes and trike :biggrin:
> you got best display too
> one luv took best paint
> *


Yes sir when Team AZ and Team TX team up on projects, champions are born


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2010, 01:02 PM~19263756
> *Yes sir when Team AZ and Team TX team up on projects, champions are born
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

anyone selling a trike kit ma homie is lookin for one


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2010, 09:38 AM~19262209
> *Got back from Houston last night.
> 
> Lunch Money - 1st place Radical Trike, US Lowrider Trike Champion 2010
> Pirate Bike - 1st place 16" Semi Custom bike
> TonyO - Furthest distance award
> 
> I like going out to win in Texas since they rarely make the drive out here to AZ.
> *



Congrates bRO! Way to rep AZ and the RollerZ!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2010, 10:38 AM~19262209
> *Got back from Houston last night.
> 
> Lunch Money - 1st place Radical Trike, US Lowrider Trike Champion 2010
> Pirate Bike - 1st place 16" Semi Custom bike
> TonyO - Furthest distance award
> 
> I like going out to win in Texas since they rarely make the drive out here to AZ.
> *


when AZ has a show like Los Magnificos, maybe we will


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2010, 04:35 AM~19266750
> *when AZ has a show like Los Magnificos, maybe we will
> *


That sounds like a challenge :scrutinize:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2010, 07:54 PM~19267548
> *That sounds like a challenge :scrutinize:
> *



Tell them to wait till next year


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 7 2010, 07:57 PM~19267580
> *Tell them to wait till next year
> *


just work faster


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:worship: TEAM AZ ... :worship: TEAM TX ...:worship: TEAM ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Dec 7 2010, 08:41 PM~19268029
> *:worship: TEAM AZ ... :worship: TEAM TX ...:worship:  TEAM ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :boink: 


Need DVD of this ASAP


----------



## PHXKSTM

This show is free to enter and 250.00 for best of show. 19th and I-10

bikes will be setup has well


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2010, 05:34 PM~19291152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rollerz Only PHX chapter (and a crew member from Glendale Chap) reppin out in H-Town. Troy was happy to see us out there.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

damn im getting hella excited about my rad getting done soon. and funny thing is only a few of you know what the frame looks like. you know who you are.shhh.

the rest of ya are gonna have to wait till its fineshed to see the results. all i gotta say is im exspecting the last of my parts for it to get here in the next week. then i only need the last two things done to complete the first stage. the phoenix kustoms crew are gonna be reppin big next year.  :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 10 2010, 08:02 AM~19291279
> *Rollerz Only PHX chapter (and a crew member from Glendale Chap) reppin out in H-Town.  Troy was happy to see us out there.
> *


Tony here are sneak pics of the bike I'm putting together for you. Now that It's in my hands you can expect delivery. I will start paint on Monday


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 5 2010, 04:14 PM~19246168-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't u of been at work fucker
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got off early for unloading like 8 trailors.  :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 04:16 PM~19246185
> *I bet his workers are happy he stayed his toilet clogging ass at home...hahaha
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 5 2010, 05:52 PM~19246987
> *I heard he's the slowest unloader in UPS history :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hey at least I wasn't the only one who went for a "RIDE" :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 5 2010, 06:01 PM~19247063
> *well we all know what brown can do for "him" lol :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 11 2010, 07:58 PM~19304236
> *Got off early for unloading like 8 trailors.   :twak:
> :yes:  :yes:
> Hey at least I wasn't the only one who went for a "RIDE" :biggrin:
> :yessad:
> *


Sup Raul


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 11 2010, 10:05 AM~19300717
> *Tony here are sneak pics of the bike I'm putting together for you. Now that It's in my hands you can expect delivery. I will start paint on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tony, I will up my offer for Bankroll to 1000.00 american..... :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub

yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause, 

thanks
James USO phx prez


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 11 2010, 08:05 PM~19300717
> *Tony here are sneak pics of the bike I'm putting together for you. Now that It's in my hands you can expect delivery. I will start paint on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks a lot Mando I appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 13 2010, 07:29 AM~19314142
> *yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause,
> 
> thanks
> James USO phx prez
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:banghead: god i just cant win in this project. here i am finaly getting the last of my parts for dragon heart and then the body work guy quits on me followed by the frame being questioned of weather to start fresh or fix it, not to mention i cant afford to have a thousand doller body shop guy fix it. :uh: if any body can help a homie out in fixing the frame for my project ited be hella appreciated. thanks.  :squint:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 13 2010, 10:25 PM~19315435
> *:banghead: god i just cant win in this project. here i am finaly getting the last of my parts for dragon heart and then the body work guy quits on me followed by the frame being questioned of weather to start fresh or fix it, not to mention i cant afford to have a thousand doller body shop guy fix it. :uh:  if any body can help a homie out in fixing the frame for my project ited be hella appreciated. thanks.          :squint:
> *



I'll charge you $999.01

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2010, 03:02 PM~19316550
> *I'll charge you $999.01
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


me too. free shipping lol


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 13 2010, 08:29 AM~19314142
> *yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause,
> 
> thanks
> James USO phx prez
> *


ILL TRY N HELP OUT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 13 2010, 06:41 PM~19318812
> *ILL TRY N HELP OUT
> *


   its all for a good cause


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 13 2010, 08:47 PM~19319512
> *   its all for a good cause
> *


SIMON I KNW I JUST GOTA FIND A RIDE LOL 
PERO I KNW WHAT ITS LIKE WE HAD CAR WASHES N SHIT WHEN MA CARNAL DIED

PERO MA DAD HAS AN ORGANIZATION OF PARENTS WHO LOST THERE KIDS N STUFF LIKE THAT ILL TAKE COUPLE OF HIS CARDS TO THE SHOW ITS KINDA LIKE A SUPPORT GROUP THEY HELP EACH OTHER OUT AND HES ALWAYS COLLECTION DONATIONS TO HELP OUT THE FAMILIES LIKE TO PAY THE FUNERIAL FEES N SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 13 2010, 08:29 AM~19314142
> *yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause,
> 
> thanks
> James USO phx prez
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2010, 03:02 PM~19316550
> *I'll charge you $999.01
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 13 2010, 12:25 PM~19315435
> *:banghead: god i just cant win in this project. here i am finaly getting the last of my parts for dragon heart and then the body work guy quits on me followed by the frame being questioned of weather to start fresh or fix it, not to mention i cant afford to have a thousand doller body shop guy fix it. :uh:  if any body can help a homie out in fixing the frame for my project ited be hella appreciated. thanks.          :squint:
> *



What condition did he leave it in?? what budget are you working with?? Im sure we can find someone that can try and get it ready for paint for ya


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 14 2010, 01:15 AM~19321639
> *What condition did he leave it in?? what budget are you working with?? Im sure we can find someone that can try and get it ready for paint for ya
> *


pm sent.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 14 2010, 11:19 AM~19324351
> *pm sent.
> *


Send that chit to the Paz brothers they'll hook u up


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 


HI SAL & childsplay 
how are you guys doing !!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 13 2010, 08:29 AM~19314142
> *yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause,
> 
> thanks
> James USO phx prez
> *


very sorry to hear this... thoughts and prayers for the family


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 13 2010, 12:25 PM~19315435
> *:banghead: god i just cant win in this project. here i am finaly getting the last of my parts for dragon heart and then the body work guy quits on me followed by the frame being questioned of weather to start fresh or fix it, not to mention i cant afford to have a thousand doller body shop guy fix it. :uh:  if any body can help a homie out in fixing the frame for my project ited be hella appreciated. thanks.          :squint:
> *


When it rains it pours homie. Anyway, Hit up childsplay about your bike man.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 13 2010, 08:29 AM~19314142
> *yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause,
> 
> thanks
> James USO phx prez
> *


Ill try to be there but not sure as going out of town Sunday to Friday so must get ready. BTW, Where is westgate?


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 14 2010, 09:10 PM~19328748
> *Ill try to be there but not sure as going out of town Sunday to Friday so must get ready. BTW, Where is westgate?
> *


91st n glendale of the 101


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 14 2010, 08:10 PM~19328748
> *Ill try to be there but not sure as going out of town Sunday to Friday so must get ready. BTW, Where is westgate?
> *


I think its like 91st and gllendale. Where the cardinals stadium is at.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 14 2010, 10:58 PM~19329951
> *I think its like 91st and gllendale. Where the cardinals stadium is at.
> *


yea its infront of it by cableas where the amc n all that bullshit is at


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

out here in norcal moving some shit. havent been out here since 05.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 14 2010, 08:00 PM~19328176-->
> 
> 
> 
> Send that chit to the Paz brothers they'll hook u up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X1000000000
> Yeah matt if ya want I can set you up with them.. I know its frustrating when you thought you had it done but sometimes its for the best bro... anyways let me kno what ya wanna do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 08:05 PM~19328222
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI  SAL  &  childsplay
> how  are you  guys  doing  !!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up homie... Just been trying to learn how to paint these bike and cars man... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Dec 14 2010, 09:09 PM~19328740
> *When it rains it pours homie. Anyway, Hit up childsplay about your bike man.
> *


Your flattery will not get your car done faster Justin :biggrin: ... But I did add more patterns on the side for ya.... so you owe me lunch foolio!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

For those that dont check out the paint and body thread, this is what ive been up too.... 


Homies JustinAZ's ride me and CHAWPS is doing......


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:uh: NO BUBBLES?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 16 2010, 02:27 PM~19341227
> *:uh:  NO BUBBLES?
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Dec 16 2010, 04:27 AM~19341227-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  NO BUBBLES?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... its a Vicious tradmark :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Dec 16 2010, 07:36 AM~19341690
> *x2 :roflmao:
> *


I got the Squiggly lines thou.... I'm trademarking it as Coca Cola lines :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 16 2010, 11:56 PM~19344455
> *
> No... its a Vicious tradmark  :biggrin:
> I got the Squiggly lines thou.... I'm trademarking it as Coca Cola lines  :biggrin:
> *


I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 16 2010, 04:41 AM~19340963
> *For those that dont check out the paint and body thread, this is what ive been up too....
> Homies JustinAZ's ride me and CHAWPS is doing......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
dammmm bro if i hade know that before linconsal ship the frame to 
me i would have told him to give it to you to make pattern on it 
great looking job keep on the good work !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 16 2010, 02:03 PM~19344501
> * :wow:  :wow:
> dammmm  bro  if  i hade  know  that before  linconsal  ship  the  frame  to
> me i would  have  told  him  to  give  it to you  to  make  pattern  on  it
> great  looking  job  keep  on  the  good  work  !!!!  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie... still learning thou... Got some good people helping me out to try and learn :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 16 2010, 01:50 PM~19344845
> *Thanks homie... still learning thou... Got some good people helping me out to try and learn :biggrin:
> *


What's up foolio. When u painting your caddy?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 16 2010, 01:03 PM~19344501
> * :wow:  :wow:
> dammmm  bro  if  i hade  know  that before  linconsal  ship  the  frame  to
> me i would  have  told  him  to  give  it to you  to  make  pattern  on  it
> great  looking  job  keep  on  the  good  work  !!!!  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ship it back bro :happysad: I'm sure Chucky will paint it nice and won't charge u an arm and a leg  besides he's getting good at it also. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 16 2010, 02:59 PM~19344938-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's up foolio. When u painting your caddy?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooon... jamie and jose will be taking over that project :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 16 2010, 03:02 PM~19344960
> *Ship it back bro :happysad: I'm sure Chucky will paint it nice and won't charge u an arm and a leg  besides he's getting good at it also. :biggrin:
> *


Nope... to all my homies ill hook up... for those who's ever asked me knows what I've said :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 16 2010, 03:25 PM~19345673
> *Sooon... jamie and jose will be taking over that project  :biggrin:
> 
> Nope... to all my homies ill hook up... for those who's ever asked me knows what I've said :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 17 2010, 03:46 AM~19346286
> *
> *


I didnt know you felt that strong about skinny jeans :roflmao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 16 2010, 10:22 PM~19349373
> *I didnt know you felt that strong about skinny jeans :roflmao:
> *


I hate skinny jeans :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 16 2010, 11:55 PM~19349601
> *I hate skinny jeans :biggrin:
> *


All my jeans look skinny.... but trust me they aint....  :tears:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 17 2010, 12:51 AM~19350105
> *All my jeans look skinny.... but trust me they aint....   :tears:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: I thought u were trying to look like LIL WAYNE :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 17 2010, 11:51 AM~19350105
> *All my jeans look skinny.... but trust me they aint....   :tears:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 17 2010, 09:55 AM~19349601
> *I hate skinny jeans :biggrin:
> *


If you have stick legs why would you want to show that shit off? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2010, 07:10 AM~19350662
> *If you have stick legs why would you want to show that shit off? :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *



its the 80s style comming back.... :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 17 2010, 06:30 PM~19351066
> *its the 80s style comming back.... :uh:
> *


:thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2010, 08:31 AM~19351068
> *:thumbsdown: :nosad:
> *


Bad memories in the 80's Tony?? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 17 2010, 09:57 PM~19352630
> *Bad memories in the 80's Tony?? :biggrin:
> *


Just bad memories of the styles from back then like leg warmers :barf:


----------



## Raguness

:0


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2010, 12:46 PM~19352976
> * I Just miss the styles from back then like leg warmers   *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 17 2010, 10:57 PM~19353076
> *:0
> *


Funny :|


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 16 2010, 11:55 PM~19349601
> *I hate skinny jeans :biggrin:
> *


the only time skinny jeans look good is when they are on a woman with a hour glass body.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 16 2010, 11:55 PM~19349601-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hate skinny jeans :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 ESPECIALLY THEM BRIGHT ASS ONES
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Dec 17 2010, 01:51 AM~19350105
> *All my jeans look skinny.... but trust me they aint....   :tears:
> *


LOL I HAVE COUPLE OF JEANS THAT LOOK LIKE SKINNI JEANS ALSO BUT MA LEGS JUST BIG  :happysad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 18 2010, 10:29 PM~19365300
> *X2 ESPECIALLY THEM BRIGHT ASS ONES
> 
> LOL I HAVE COUPLE OF JEANS THAT LOOK LIKE SKINNI JEANS ALSO BUT MA LEGS JUST BIG    :happysad:
> *


I see some HS students walk by my house everyday. Some with some bright green skinny yeans with some bright ass orange vans.....I'm like :0 :wow: :uh: WTF

Or some fat chicks at work with skinny yeans and work boots :angry: 

I HATE SKIINY EFFEN JEANS   :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63+Dec 18 2010, 11:28 PM~19365293-->
> 
> 
> 
> the only time skinny jeans look good is when they are on a woman with a hour glass body.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great minds think alike :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 18 2010, 11:59 PM~19365447
> *I see some HS students walk by my house everyday. Some with some bright green skinny yeans with some bright ass orange vans.....I'm like :0  :wow:  :uh: WTF
> 
> Or some fat chicks at work with skinny yeans and work boots :angry:
> 
> I HATE SKIINY EFFEN JEANS     :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 when i went t la joya i used to see that shit alota and with the tears in the pants or sometimes bleached jeans

with orange or lime green vans im like wtf did u wake up in the mornin and be like ima be a bitch today wheres ma skinnies, vans and gay ass dgk shirt :uh: 

guys now a days look fukin gay


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 18 2010, 11:59 PM~19365447
> *I see some HS students walk by my house everyday. Some with some bright green skinny yeans with some bright ass orange vans.....I'm like :0  :wow:  :uh: WTF
> 
> Or some fat chicks at work with skinny yeans and work boots :angry:
> 
> I HATE SKIINY EFFEN JEANS     :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


u saw yeans at ur yob lol jk foo 

lol one time foo at the state fair me n ma homita saw this one foo and this mutherfuker was big he was bigger than me lol and he had some skinni jeans shit looked funny vato ad some lil as legs i think we took a pik of him ima look for it


----------



## TREND SETTER

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 19 2010, 08:11 AM~19366500
> *u saw yeans at ur yob lol jk foo
> 
> lol one time foo at the state fair me n ma homita saw this one foo and this mutherfuker was big he was bigger than me lol and he had some skinni jeans shit looked funny vato ad some lil as legs i think we took a pik of him ima look for it
> *


Its pretty F***ed when they think that skinny jeans chit be looking good its worst than stranglers dudes be wearing


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Dec 19 2010, 08:20 AM~19366528
> *Its pretty F***ed when they think that skinny jeans chit be looking good its worst than  stranglers dudes be wearing
> *


yea they think they look all good n shit


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 19 2010, 07:31 AM~19366563
> *yea they think they look all good n shit
> *


2 of my soon-to-be nephews wear skinny yeans I make fun of those foos all the time lol :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 19 2010, 10:38 AM~19367066
> *2 of my soon-to-be nephews wear skinny yeans I make fun of those foos all the time lol :biggrin:
> *


HOW U BEEN HOMIE?? :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 19 2010, 09:39 AM~19367072
> *HOW U BEEN HOMIE?? :biggrin:
> *


SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY.....HOW ABOUT U BRO HOW U BEEN?? :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 19 2010, 10:38 AM~19367066
> *2 of my soon-to-be nephews wear skinny yeans I make fun of those foos all the time lol :biggrin:
> *


lol i made so much fun of ma primo for wearin skinni jeans that foo stoped wearin them


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

One of the pics I took on my phone from todays photoshoot.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 19 2010, 10:20 PM~19372133
> *One of the pics I took on my phone from todays photoshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 19 2010, 10:20 PM~19372133
> *One of the pics I took on my phone from todays photoshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN SHITS BAD  ANY MORE PIKX?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 19 2010, 11:59 PM~19372421
> *DAMN SHITS BAD   ANY MORE PIKX?
> *


 I only took 3 pics. Im just gonna wait till the photographer edits his pictures


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 19 2010, 10:20 PM~19372133
> *One of the pics I took on my phone from todays photoshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ABOUT TIME I LOVE THIS F'KN TRIKE.
WHO KNOWS WHAT WILL I DO IF I WERE TO SEE IT IN PERSON.!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 20 2010, 08:20 AM~19372133
> *One of the pics I took on my phone from todays photoshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats brother you deserve it. 

:thumbsup: to the AZ Trike Kings.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 19 2010, 09:20 PM~19372133
> *One of the pics I took on my phone from todays photoshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 of my favorite trikes


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 20 2010, 11:17 AM~19373272
> *1 of my favorite trikes
> *


x2


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 20 2010, 12:08 AM~19372927
> *I only took 3 pics. Im just gonna wait till the photographer edits his pictures
> *


orale


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 19 2010, 11:12 PM~19372962
> *ABOUT TIME I LOVE THIS F'KN TRIKE.
> WHO KNOWS WHAT WILL I DO IF I WERE TO SEE IT IN PERSON.!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOOKS A LOT BETTER IN PERSON


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:biggrin: :boink: :boink:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:uh: :ugh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 21 2010, 01:02 AM~19382761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


That's nice D


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 21 2010, 04:34 AM~19382960
> *:uh:  :ugh:
> *


Im guessing you didnt like the paint job


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 21 2010, 09:07 AM~19383521
> *Im guessing you didnt like the paint job
> *



Needs more bubbles


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 21 2010, 06:15 PM~19383559
> *Needs more bubbles
> *


and squiggly lines


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:angry:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

my homie messaged me with this yesterday.

not sure if its right but its a good heads up.

LRM TOUR 2011 SHOW DATES !!!

MAY 15TH AZ PHX

JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA

JULY 1OTH DENVER COLO

AUG 14TH DALLAS TX

SEP 4TH KANSAS CITY,MO

SEP 25TH NOR CAL LOCATION TBA

LOOKING FOR EAST COAST LOCATION TBA

OCT 9TH LAS VEGAS NV
MORE SHOWS 2 BE ANNOUNCED!!!!
JUST F.Y.I.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassssup homies... I wanna wish everyone a Merry Christmas, enjoy the holidays and see ya at the shows :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

to all of team az



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Merry Christmas Az homies


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 25 2010, 01:31 AM~19413253
> *Wassssup homies... I wanna wish everyone a Merry Christmas, enjoy the holidays and see ya at the shows  :biggrin:
> *


x2 Merry Christmas to Squiggly Line Customs and the rest of Team AZ :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 25 2010, 06:42 PM~19420247
> *x2 Merry Christmas to Squiggly Line Customs and the rest of Team AZ :thumbsup:
> *



merry christmas to you too tony


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 25 2010, 07:42 PM~19420247
> *x2 Merry Christmas to Squiggly Line Customs and the rest of Team AZ :thumbsup:
> *



Coca Cola lines &#153;... :angry: 

Hey Im planning to go down to Yuma on thurs... you need anything picked up??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 10:11 AM~19428917
> *Coca Cola lines &#153;...  :angry:
> 
> Hey Im planning to go down to Yuma on thurs... you need anything picked up??
> *


No I'm still workin on some inventory stuff with them. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 12:11 AM~19428917
> *Coca Cola lines &#153;...  :angry:
> 
> Hey Im planning to go down to Yuma on thurs... you need anything picked up??
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 27 2010, 08:54 PM~19435191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey fooker I was gonna post these


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 09:00 PM~19435259
> *Hey fooker I was gonna post these
> *


Sorry bout that, You and Chawps really got down on it, looks better in person even than in the pics.


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

finaly it snowed here in k-town


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 30 2010, 10:47 AM~19458262
> *finaly it snowed here in k-town
> *


lucky it just rained like a mutherfuker in avondale lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 30 2010, 10:50 AM~19458285
> *lucky it just rained like a mutherfuker in avondale lol
> *


it did that last night.


----------



## Budweiser Bike

Hey Tony O Wen is Rollerz Only having another Car Bike Show??


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Budweiser Bike_@Dec 31 2010, 11:12 AM~19467276
> *Hey Tony O Wen is Rollerz Only having another Car Bike Show??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike i member seeing it...lol that reminds me i never got ma plaque in the mail  :happysad: lol


----------



## Budweiser Bike

Damn Thats sucks dude...i got it that day did they run out of plaques or wat?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 31 2010, 12:45 PM~19468206
> *nice bike i member seeing it...lol that reminds me i never got ma plaque in the mail    :happysad: lol
> *


Ill text TonyO now and remind him again


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Budweiser Bike_@Dec 31 2010, 03:28 PM~19469429
> *Damn Thats sucks dude...i got it that day did they run out of plaques or wat?
> *


na they had called out jose but i didnt knw that was me kuz they didnt say a club name or last name n i found out the next day on here that i won 3rd in street and i hit up tonyo n n that vato said they were guna mail it out to me


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 31 2010, 05:29 PM~19470231
> *Ill text TonyO now and remind him again
> *


thx i appreciate it...i dont wanna seem like a cry baby lol theres always other shows to try n win lol


----------



## D-ice69

ha<span style=\'color:blue\'>ppy n<span style=\'color:green\'>ew year guys !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: </span></span>


----------



## Budweiser Bike

Ooo i c .... n yea wats ur lowrider bike club called?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Happy New Years AZ... what up D-ICE!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 1 2011, 05:23 AM~19473114
> *Happy New Years AZ... what up D-ICE!!!
> *


THX CHUCKY WELL i,m STILL
WORKING ON THE D-ICE 
TO GET HIM FINISH 
FOR NEXT YEAR !!
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 1 2011, 07:25 AM~19473424
> *THX    CHUCKY  WELL  i,m  STILL
> WORKING  ON  THE  D-ICE
> TO  GET  HIM  FINISH
> FOR NEXT  YEAR !!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


Well I finally got 90% of Chuckys new parts... now time for a paint face lift :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 1 2011, 01:23 PM~19473942
> *Well I finally got 90% of Chuckys new parts... now time for a paint face lift  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Budweiser Bike_@Dec 31 2010, 11:27 PM~19472457
> *Ooo i c .... n yea wats ur lowrider bike club called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C  :biggrin:


----------



## Budweiser Bike

Orale thats kool


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Budweiser Bike+Dec 31 2010, 09:12 PM~19467276-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tony O Wen is Rollerz Only having another Car Bike Show??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brownie_602_@Dec 31 2010, 10:45 PM~19468206
> *nice bike i member seeing it...lol that reminds me i never got ma plaque in the mail    :happysad: lol
> *


We're planning the 2nd annual show a couple weeks after Vegas show this year so probably around the 3rd weekend in Oct.

Also please call Nate and ask him about the trophy he was supposed to mail it out to you.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 2 2011, 11:13 PM~19487808
> *We're planning the 2nd annual show a couple weeks after Vegas show this year so probably around the 3rd weekend in Oct.
> 
> Also please call Nate and ask him about the trophy he was supposed to mail it out to you.
> *


orale cant wait for the next show

and koo ill give that foo a call whats his number?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Here you go folks... some of TNTs line of pedals so far... Prices are 150 for chrome and 200 for chrome and engraved... Raw pedals will be avaiable soon alonge with other parts soon...

PM me with any questions, Thankyou


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatsup homies.. its the beginning of the show season so its time for a much needed facelift...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 6 2011, 08:24 PM~19520531
> *Whatsup homies.. its the beginning of the show season so its time for a much needed facelift...
> *


x2 they're all show quality show ready pedals ready to mount on a bike. These designs are custom one-off and will never be duplicated.


----------



## TonyO

Chucky is still looking good. Can't wait to see it back on the show circuit this year.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wetsanded now ready to redo the patterns ....updates hopefully soon...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 6 2011, 12:34 PM~19520637
> *Wetsanded now ready to redo the patterns ....updates hopefully soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHHHH CHIT :biggrin: hno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Jan 6 2011, 10:24 AM~19520531-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whatsup homies.. its the beginning of the show season so its time for a much needed facelift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Jan 6 2011, 10:34 AM~19520637
> *Wetsanded now ready to redo the patterns ....updates hopefully soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good after all this time being in storage. glad to see it finaly comming out to shine again. you shooting for pheonix this year? oh hey i seen your bike in an old og rider dvd i have. :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 6 2011, 11:57 AM~19521358
> *looks good after all this time being in storage. glad to see it finaly comming out to shine again. you shooting for pheonix this year? oh hey i seen your bike in an old og rider dvd i have. :cheesy:
> *


Oh yeah... I told u my shit was old hahaha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 6 2011, 11:10 PM~19521918
> *Oh yeah... I told u my shit was old hahaha
> *


Even old bikes can look bad ass again after a reconstruction. :biggrin: I showed Pirate bike frame from 2000 to 2005 and before that it belonged to Oldies BC in the late 90s.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 6 2011, 01:18 PM~19521970
> *Even old bikes can look bad ass again after a reconstruction.  :biggrin:  I showed Pirate bike frame from 2000 to 2005 and before that it belonged to Oldies BC in the late 90s.
> *


Just alil TLC is needed


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 6 2011, 09:34 AM~19520637
> *Wetsanded now ready to redo the patterns ....updates hopefully soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 
About time foo.......all it needs is some china parts :biggrin: jk. Can't wait to see it with those TNT parts. Dam I got nothin to show right now just a china bike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 6 2011, 05:14 PM~19523904
> *:0  :0
> About time foo.......all it needs is some china parts  :biggrin: jk. Can't wait to see it with those TNT parts. Dam I got nothin to show right now just a china bike
> *


better then no bike. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 6 2011, 05:55 PM~19524788
> *better then no bike. :biggrin:
> *


I should have my Lincoln painted and leafed by phx :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 6 2011, 07:25 PM~19525142
> *I should have my Lincoln painted and leafed by phx  :biggrin:
> *


sounds sick


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 6 2011, 05:14 PM~19523904
> *:0  :0
> About time foo.......all it needs is some china parts  :biggrin: jk. Can't wait to see it with those TNT parts. Dam I got nothin to show right now just a china bike
> *


  whats wrong with china parts fuker...lol jk foo :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Damn, my front fender... Only showed once and will have to redo it so it'll match the rest of the bike....


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 6 2011, 09:39 PM~19526815
> *Damn, my front fender... Only showed once and will have to redo it so it'll match the rest of the bike....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT U DO TO IT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

My Pedal Car Project....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 8 2011, 09:29 AM~19537171
> *My Pedal Car Project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona! 


_Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY! _

*"84 and back for more, IDENTITY FOR LIFE! *


----------



## TonyO

Whats up Team AZ :wave:

Check out pages 36 and 84 in the March issue of LRM. 2 best of show wins separate shows separarte article mentions of myself. :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2011, 06:51 AM~19564464
> *Whats up Team AZ :wave:
> 
> Check out pages 36 and 84 in the March issue of LRM.  2 best of show wins separate shows separarte article mentions of myself.  :happysad:
> *


What up foolio


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2011, 05:51 AM~19564464
> *Whats up Team AZ :wave:
> 
> Check out pages 36 and 84 in the March issue of LRM.  2 best of show wins separate shows separarte article mentions of myself.  :happysad:
> *


What issue?? :0


----------



## surferboy-870

This is my first bike I've ever built.......finished for vegas 2010 i'm 13 years old


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Jan 11 2011, 06:42 PM~19570394
> *This is my first bike I've ever built.......finished for vegas 2010 i'm 13 years old
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S MY USO :biggrin: 

If u ever need help hit up Childsplay69, TonyO and the Paz brothers.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Jan 11 2011, 07:42 PM~19570394
> *This is my first bike I've ever built.......finished for vegas 2010 i'm 13 years old
> 
> 
> *


tight bike bro. what part of az you in?


----------



## D-ice69

Whatsup homies.. its the beginning of the show season so its time for a much needed facelift... 








































> Wetsanded now ready to redo the patterns ....updates hopefully soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:
> DAMMMMM THAT,S SICK BRO KEEP IT ON !!!!!! :0


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Jan 11 2011, 07:42 PM~19570394
> *This is my first bike I've ever built.......finished for vegas 2010 i'm 13 years old
> 
> 
> *


that shit firme


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 11 2011, 09:04 PM~19571485
> *tight bike bro. what part of az you in?
> *


He's from Phoenix


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 12 2011, 01:58 AM~19572130
> *He's from Phoenix
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
and a real kick ass 1 !!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 11 2011, 11:03 PM~19572624
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> and  a  real  kick  ass  1 !!!!    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


He's a real nice kid


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 12 2011, 12:51 AM~19572847
> *He's a real nice kid
> *



whats up homie how u been


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2011, 11:54 PM~19572856
> *whats up homie how u been
> *


I've been good bro. Same shit different day. Congrats on your baby, she's cute.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 12 2011, 03:51 AM~19572847
> *He's a real nice kid
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 11 2011, 10:58 PM~19572130
> *He's from Phoenix
> *


  might i see that bike at the show this year?


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 12 2011, 11:20 AM~19575076
> *  might i see that bike at the show this year?
> *




it should be in the show this year


----------



## TonyO

Props to Cadillac Jay for his bad ass work on my parking lot stunna  

Before the new paint










After Cadillac Jay got ahold of it:

















Notice the TNT graphics he put in there for me :biggrin: 
 I know I know I still need to slap some 22s on it but I spent the $$ on Lunch Money instead :happysad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 07:34 PM~19580067
> *Props to Cadillac Jay for his bad ass work on my parking lot stunna
> 
> Before the new paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Cadillac Jay got ahold of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the TNT graphics he put in there for me  :biggrin:
> I know I know I still need to slap some 22s on it but I spent the $$ on Lunch Money instead  :happysad:
> *


Dam that looks real good Tony


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 08:34 PM~19580067
> *Props to Cadillac Jay for his bad ass work on my parking lot stunna
> 
> Before the new paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Cadillac Jay got ahold of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the TNT graphics he put in there for me  :biggrin:
> I know I know I still need to slap some 22s on it but I spent the $$ on Lunch Money instead  :happysad:
> *


damn thats sick  

them houses look familiar lol


----------



## TonyO

Thanks. All props go to Cadillac Jay for the bad ass paint and graphics.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 13 2011, 06:40 AM~19580162
> *Dam that looks real good Tony
> *


So I'm guessing you don't like skinny shorts either? :dunno:

:roflmao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 07:45 PM~19580213
> *So I'm guessing you don't like skinny shorts either? :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


I don't think I've seen skinny shorts.....o well fuck skinny shorts too :angry: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 08:34 PM~19580067
> *Props to Cadillac Jay for his bad ass work on my parking lot stunna
> 
> Before the new paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Cadillac Jay got ahold of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the TNT graphics he put in there for me  :biggrin:
> I know I know I still need to slap some 22s on it but I spent the $$ on Lunch Money instead  :happysad:
> *


Paintjob is sick! RollerZ!


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 08:34 PM~19580067
> *Props to Cadillac Jay for his bad ass work on my parking lot stunna
> 
> Before the new paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Cadillac Jay got ahold of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the TNT graphics he put in there for me  :biggrin:
> I know I know I still need to slap some 22s on it but I spent the $$ on Lunch Money instead  :happysad:
> *


Nice :wow: How long did it take to paint it?


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 7 2011, 11:29 PM~19537171
> *My Pedal Car Project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that powder chrome?


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Jan 11 2011, 07:42 PM~19570394
> *This is my first bike I've ever built.......finished for vegas 2010 i'm 13 years old
> 
> 
> *


Sick Bike Man


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jan 12 2011, 10:49 PM~19582130-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice  :wow:  How long did it take to paint it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PM Jay, he hooked Tony up with a killer paintjob...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 10:51 PM~19582161
> *is that powder chrome?
> *



Yes it is... RC4LIFE is doing it..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 13 2011, 08:49 AM~19582130
> *Nice  :wow:  How long did it take to paint it?
> *


Hit up Jay it depends on what projects he has going on at the time.


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
 


T-T-T !!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

Chucky is my hero!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

can anybody cut wooden shapes to be used for display posts? i have a cheep idea for some but seems everybody in my towns too into plastic bullshit that the new cars bumpers are made of.  lmk


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Small updates to the front fender...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

niceeeeee bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Jan 13 2011, 06:36 PM~19589418-->
> 
> 
> 
> niceeeeee bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Jan 13 2011, 07:13 PM~19589774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damnit... everytime I do an upgrade on my bike, someone does something better :biggrin: 

Bring that shit to AZ! It will be a puddle in about 15 mins! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

UPDATE










The homies from United Dreams CC Yuma, AZ will be here to party with us on Feb 5th,2011. They will also set up shop and have registration forms ready for anyone who wants to pre-reg for the Yuma Show / Hop on Feb 12th! 

















UNITED DREAMS SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 14 2011, 04:34 AM~19589394
> *Small updates to the front fender...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Alright man what did you eat at Jack in the Box that day?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 15 2011, 05:23 PM~19607418
> *Alright man what did you eat at Jack in the Box that day?
> *


10 pc churros
4 tacos
1 yumbo yack with cheese
:happysad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 16 2011, 04:30 AM~19607470
> *10 pc churros
> 4 tacos
> 1 yumbo yack with cheese
> :happysad:
> *


only 4 tacos? :scrutinize:


----------



## sittingonchrome602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 14 2010, 01:15 AM~19321639
> *What condition did he leave it in?? what budget are you working with?? Im sure we can find someone that can try and get it ready for paint for ya
> *



Dont worry Matt your frame is fixed and ready lots of work :biggrin: But theres going to be a fifty dallor slandering fee


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 15 2011, 06:00 PM~19607663
> *only 4 tacos? :scrutinize:
> *


Ok maybe 6 :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 16 2011, 05:56 AM~19608050
> *Ok maybe 6 :wow:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 15 2011, 06:23 PM~19607418-->
> 
> 
> 
> Alright man what did you eat at Jack in the Box that day?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 06:30 PM~19607470
> *10 pc churros
> 4 tacos
> 1 yumbo yack with cheese
> :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 07:00 PM~19607663
> *only 4 tacos? :scrutinize:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 07:56 PM~19608050
> *Ok maybe 6 :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Jan 15 2011, 08:01 PM~19608091
> *:thumbsup:
> *



I hate you guys... but 6 tacos was right.... :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Jan 15 2011, 07:45 PM~19607951
> *Dont worry Matt your frame is fixed and ready lots of work  :biggrin:  But theres going to be a fifty dallor slandering fee
> *


Yeah from the pics looks tight... but we may need to revisit the color you wanted...


----------



## isue1

Wuzup every1 Im from a little town in az and im lookin to start a new chapter for a bike club. It wont be anything big cuz it is a SMALL town but i build alot of bikes for kids who cant afford it and i just want to get more ppl interested and help out. My hometown has maybe 8 or 9 bikes tops and i own 3 of them and the rest i built and gave away. Im just tryna get somethin goin so all the kids can represent somethin and be proud of it. If any1 is down for sumthin like that let me know any help is greatly appreciated. THX ALOT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by isue1_@Jan 16 2011, 12:28 PM~19612411
> *Wuzup every1 Im from a little town in az and im lookin to start a new chapter for a bike club. It wont be anything big cuz it is a SMALL town but i build alot of bikes for kids who cant afford it and i just want to get more ppl interested and help out. My hometown has maybe 8 or 9 bikes tops and i own 3 of them and the rest i built and gave away. Im just tryna get somethin goin so all the kids can represent somethin and be proud of it. If any1 is down for sumthin like that let me know any help is greatly appreciated. THX ALOT!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by isue1_@Jan 16 2011, 01:28 PM~19612411
> *Wuzup every1 Im from a little town in az and im lookin to start a new chapter for a bike club. It wont be anything big cuz it is a SMALL town but i build alot of bikes for kids who cant afford it and i just want to get more ppl interested and help out. My hometown has maybe 8 or 9 bikes tops and i own 3 of them and the rest i built and gave away. Im just tryna get somethin goin so all the kids can represent somethin and be proud of it. If any1 is down for sumthin like that let me know any help is greatly appreciated. THX ALOT!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



That's cool.........do big things :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## isue1

thx guyz id like to get into shows and stuff but i work about 10 hours a day 7 dayz a week so i dnt have anytime 2 get out of twn or anything like that we just like cruzin the twn and showin off but id like 2 see a club dwn here cuz theres never been anything like that in ajo and i think it would get alot more ppl interested in the bike scene


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602+Jan 15 2011, 07:45 PM~19607951-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry Matt your frame is fixed and ready lots of work  :biggrin:  But theres going to be a fifty dallor slandering fee
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 11:43 PM~19609862
> *Yeah from the pics looks tight... but we may need to revisit the color you wanted...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this greenish gold flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-isue1_@Jan 16 2011, 02:10 PM~19612666
> *thx guyz id like to get into shows and stuff but i work about 10 hours a day 7 dayz a week so i dnt have anytime 2 get out of twn or anything like that we just like cruzin the twn and showin off but id like 2 see a club dwn here cuz theres never been anything like that in ajo and i think it would get alot more ppl interested in the bike scene
> *


ask lincolnsal,childsplay or sittinonchrome. three great bc in az.


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 18 2011, 02:24 AM~19626902
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 
  
:nicoderm: 

:biggrin: wasup bro !!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 18 2011, 01:59 PM~19631346
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> :biggrin:      wasup  bro  !!!!!
> *


Not much and u?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 18 2011, 06:24 PM~19631532
> *Not much and u?
> *


PUTING THE FINAL TOUCH ON THE D-ICE 
AND WORKING ON THE DEMOGOBLIN BIKE !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:</span>


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 18 2011, 02:50 PM~19631774
> *PUTING  THE  FINAL  TOUCH  ON  THE  D-ICE
> AND  WORKING  ON  THE  DEMOGOBLIN  BIKE  !!!!!      :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:</span>
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM BOTH :0 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Here's some Phoenix Kustoms projects I'm working on....


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 21 2011, 04:06 PM~19661536
> *Here's some Phoenix Kustoms projects I'm working on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats with the cadillac in the background?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 21 2011, 06:06 PM~19661536
> *Here's some Phoenix Kustoms projects I'm working on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks 10x better keep it up, thats gonna be a beauty when it's finished


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 21 2011, 03:14 PM~19661602
> *Whats with the cadillac in the background?
> *


x2


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 21 2011, 06:06 PM~19661536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want that frame, the owner should sell it to me 

I'll take it just like that


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jan 21 2011, 04:14 PM~19661602-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats with the cadillac in the background?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 21 2011, 06:51 PM~19662736
> *x2
> *


I heard the owner paints... and is busting out with a "Killer" bike :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 21 2011, 08:32 PM~19664115
> *I heard the owner paints... and is busting out with a "Killer" bike  :biggrin:
> *


Is that your caddy Chucky??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 21 2011, 11:28 PM~19665003
> *Is that your caddy Chucky??
> *


 :biggrin: 


Gonna be another Chawp Shop Creation....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 21 2011, 10:37 PM~19665053
> *:biggrin:
> Gonna be another Chawp Shop Creation....
> *


Ok hurry up foolio so we can go cruise Central ave


----------



## sittingonchrome602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 21 2011, 04:06 PM~19661536
> *Here's some Phoenix Kustoms projects I'm working on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 22 2011, 01:55 AM~19665536
> *Ok hurry up foolio so we can go cruise Central ave
> *


I wish it was that easy nikka!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 22 2011, 12:51 PM~19667753
> *I wish it was that easy nikka!
> *


I know man same here, if it was easy my Lincoln would of been done a long time ago.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Here's two more Phoenix Kustoms Bikes that's busting out soon...


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 22 2011, 10:57 PM~19671300
> *Here's two more Phoenix Kustoms Bikes that's busting out soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That frame on top is sick.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Yeah imma have fun painting that one...


Here's a sneak peek on that pedal car in tape stage....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 22 2011, 10:57 PM~19671300
> *Here's two more Phoenix Kustoms Bikes that's busting out soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: phoenix kustoms is bringing in they new lrm season big this year. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 22 2011, 11:14 PM~19671424
> *Yeah imma have fun painting that one...
> Here's a sneak peek on that pedal car in tape stage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good d.


----------



## sittingonchrome602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 22 2011, 11:19 PM~19671456
> *looking good d.
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 22 2011, 02:06 AM~19661536
> *Here's some Phoenix Kustoms projects I'm working on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's pretty bad ass :wow:


----------



## TonyO

PHX Customs coming out strong this year :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## PHXKSTM

damn d cant wait to see what patterns you going to lay on that badboy. wish it was still my frame


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 24 2011, 10:11 AM~19681859
> *damn d  cant wait to see what patterns you going to lay on that badboy.  wish it was still my frame
> *


Ill tell ya the truth, I have no idea what imma do with this yet.... that's why I wanted to hurry and get this to this point so I can take my time and figure it out...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 24 2011, 08:15 PM~19681890
> *Ill tell ya the truth, I have no idea what imma do with this yet.... that's why I wanted to hurry and get this to this point so I can take my time and figure it out...
> *


Do some squiggly lines :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19681929
> *Do some squiggly lines  :cheesy:
> *


xDos :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 24 2011, 10:21 AM~19681929-->
> 
> 
> 
> Do some squiggly lines  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 24 2011, 12:10 PM~19682720
> *xDos  :biggrin:
> *


Damn it! If u keep calling them squiggly lines noones gonna want them!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 24 2011, 10:24 PM~19682808
> *Damn it! If u keep calling them squiggly lines noones gonna want them!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 24 2011, 12:23 PM~19681506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wow: 

DAMMMMM THAT,S 1 REAL NICE LOOKING FRAME 
KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 24 2011, 01:24 PM~19682808
> *Damn it! If u keep calling them squiggly lines noones gonna want them!
> *


hehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM+Jan 24 2011, 10:11 AM~19681859-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn d  cant wait to see what patterns you going to lay on that badboy.  wish it was still my frame
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 10:15 AM~19681890
> *Ill tell ya the truth, I have no idea what imma do with this yet.... that's why I wanted to hurry and get this to this point so I can take my time and figure it out...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Jan 24 2011, 01:49 PM~19683501
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> 
> DAMMMMM  THAT,S  1  REAL  NICE  LOOKING  FRAME
> KEEP  UP  THE  GREAT  WORK  !!!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2011, 07:42 AM~19680930
> *PHX Kustoms coming out strong this year :thumbsup:
> *


  FIXED


----------



## strokedoutss

looking for 12'' parts like wheels and a spring action here in phoenix any good spots


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Jan 25 2011, 05:16 PM~19691386
> *looking for 12'' parts like wheels and a spring action here in phoenix any good spots
> *


custom or regular?


----------



## strokedoutss

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2011, 08:25 AM~19691445
> *custom or regular?
> *


eather or nothing to custom wheels with alot of spokes any help will be good


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Jan 25 2011, 06:50 PM~19691812
> *eather or nothing to custom wheels with alot of spokes any help will be good
> *


hit up Schwinn1966 if you want spoked ones. I can do custom cut ones if you want that style.


----------



## Beanerking1

here is the first bike i have ever done...this is for my 6yr old...metal fab is almost done now a little bit more than this.  MOHAVE COUNTY has a few bike to come out :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 25 2011, 09:24 AM~19692072
> *here is the first bike i have ever done...this is for my 6yr old...metal fab is almost done now a little bit more than this.   MOHAVE COUNTY has a few bike to come out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good homie...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 25 2011, 09:24 AM~19692072
> *here is the first bike i have ever done...this is for my 6yr old...metal fab is almost done now a little bit more than this.   MOHAVE COUNTY has a few bike to come out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there we go danny.


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Jan 25 2011, 01:05 PM~19693765-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good homie...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PASSIONATE63_@Jan 25 2011, 01:44 PM~19694072
> *there we go danny.
> *



thanks guys just trying to do a clean little street bike for him. something to be proud of at the shows. not trying to win YET, just get his feet wet with it. lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 25 2011, 08:58 PM~19698437
> *thanks guys just trying to do a clean little street bike for him. something to be proud of at the shows. not trying to win YET, just get his feet wet with it. lol
> *


thats what its about. :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> this one looks wicked :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaw shit chucky getting down :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Wow he's actually wearing a mask this time. :wow:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2011, 11:02 AM~19702344
> *Wow he's actually wearing a mask this time.  :wow:
> *


----------



## isue1

want to do sum kind of tribute bike for my close friend. they found his body last week in the desert dumped like a fuckin animal. just wanna build sumthin that ppl will remember him by any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2011, 09:02 AM~19702344
> *Wow he's actually wearing a mask this time.  :wow:
> *


That's the 1st thing I noticed :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by isue1_@Jan 26 2011, 10:53 AM~19703193
> *want to do sum kind of tribute bike for my close friend. they found his body last week in the desert dumped like a fuckin animal. just wanna build sumthin that ppl will remember him by any suggestions are appreciated
> *


Sorry to hear about your friend bro. Maybe u can paint it his favorite color, maybe murals of things he liked. Maybe murals of things that simbolize your friendship. Idk.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by isue1_@Jan 26 2011, 09:53 PM~19703193
> *want to do sum kind of tribute bike for my close friend. they found his body last week in the desert dumped like a fuckin animal. just wanna build sumthin that ppl will remember him by any suggestions are appreciated
> *


Damn I'm sorry to hear that bro 

Yeah like Sal said, paint it his fav color or do it up like theme it for his fav sports team or something, whatever he was into.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 26 2011, 10:02 AM~19702344-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow he's actually wearing a mask this time.  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by AZ WAR [email protected] 26 2011, 10:17 AM~19702442
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 26 2011, 12:20 PM~19703416
> *That's the 1st thing I noticed  :0
> *


Fookers... when I started sneezing rainbow colored boogers I figured I should buy a mask... :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by isue1_@Jan 26 2011, 11:53 AM~19703193
> *want to do sum kind of tribute bike for my close friend. they found his body last week in the desert dumped like a fuckin animal. just wanna build sumthin that ppl will remember him by any suggestions are appreciated
> *


Sorry to hear about ur loss bro..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Every dream has a beginning... some start out pretty rough :biggrin:


----------



## isue1

ya im thinking bout sum kind of graffiti/stoner theme cuz thats how every1 knew him we used to go out and hit up any wall we could when we were younger so i think ima do sumthin along that line maybe a couple graffiti pieces or sumthin :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:59 PM~19704102
> *Every dream has a beginning... some start out pretty rough  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pretty rough? Damn I didnt think you could go below wrecking ball material but I guess you can :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2011, 02:10 PM~19704185
> *Pretty rough?  Damn I didnt think you could go below wrecking ball material but I guess you can  :cheesy:
> *


Patience... alil elbow grease and a whole bunch of time :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 27 2011, 12:17 AM~19704248
> *Patience... alil elbow grease and a whole bunch of time :cheesy:
> *


Yeah it'll buff out :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2011, 02:20 PM~19704281
> *Yeah it'll buff out  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Its comments like that that makes people wanna punch you at Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PASSIONATE63, PHXKSTM, LINCOLNSAL

:wave:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 01:59 PM~19704102
> *Every dream has a beginning... some start out pretty rough  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shit wait till may nikka :biggrin: WE GONNA MAKE IT HAPPEN  ..... marinates gonna sue you for calling it chuckys edition :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:24 PM~19709161
> *shit wait till may nikka  :biggrin:  WE GONNA MAKE IT HAPPEN   .....  marinates gonna sue you for calling it chuckys edition  :biggrin:
> *


TARZAN :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 05:45 PM~19705470
> *:uh:  Its comments like that that makes people wanna punch you at Vegas  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 27 2011, 02:45 AM~19705470
> *:uh:  Its comments like that that makes people wanna punch you at Vegas  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be ready for them this year


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT


----------



## TonyO

NEW INVENTORY! These parts raw are priced as follows:

$100 Forks
$90 Sissybars
$40 Sprockets

I plan to get these all chromed and maybe one set chromed and engraved of the forks and sissybars but once I do the prices go up so if you want any of these parts raw let me know. Yes I know sprocket 4 and 5 are the same, the same file got cut for that design for some reason.


----------



## TonyO

Fork 2 and sprocket 3 sold


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 28 2011, 10:35 AM~19722177
> *Fork 2 and sprocket 3 sold
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:56 PM~19709560
> *IM GOING TO TARZAN MARINATE:biggrin:
> *


 :wow: WHATS REALLY GOING ON CHUCKY


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TESTING THE BROKIN WINGED WATERS

BELLZ IS WOUNDERING HOW MUCH HER FRAME IS WORTH? SHE IS THINKING OF SELLING HER BIKE AS SHES GOING TO BE MOVING TO FLORIDA IN TWO WEEKS AND CANT TTAKE IT WITH HER. SHE HATES TO SELL IT.SHES WANTING TO KEEP IT IN AZ. IF SHE DESIDES TO SELL IT THE PARTS ARE ALREADY PROMISED TO SOMEONE.BUT THE FRAME WOULD BE UP FOR GRABS. LMK SO I CAN TELL HER.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 29 2011, 10:43 AM~19729903
> *:wow: I wanna go down on CHUCKY
> *


WTF... see I can edit suff too :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 29 2011, 04:02 PM~19731971
> *WTF... see I can edit suff too :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 29 2011, 06:02 PM~19731971
> *Wheres the WHISKY!!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 29 2011, 09:33 PM~19733872
> *:biggrin:
> *


Its Jager! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 31 2011, 06:39 PM~19750123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 31 2011, 09:16 PM~19751474
> *NICE
> *


any one know were i can find a three wheeler at. would love to build one for my shop in az thanks for the help. :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 29 2011, 02:35 PM~19731208
> *TESTING THE BROKIN WINGED WATERS
> 
> BELLZ IS WOUNDERING HOW MUCH HER FRAME IS WORTH? SHE IS THINKING OF SELLING HER BIKE AS SHES GOING TO BE MOVING TO FLORIDA IN TWO WEEKS AND CANT TTAKE IT WITH HER. SHE HATES TO SELL IT.SHES WANTING TO KEEP IT IN AZ. IF SHE DESIDES TO SELL IT THE PARTS ARE ALREADY PROMISED TO SOMEONE.BUT THE FRAME WOULD BE UP FOR GRABS. LMK SO I CAN TELL HER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much she tryna get for the frame??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 31 2011, 11:05 PM~19753040
> *how much she tryna get for the frame??
> *


make an offer .


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Jan 31 2011, 10:02 PM~19753002
> *any one know were i can find a three wheeler at. would love to build one for my shop in az thanks for the help. :biggrin:
> *


Build a bike 43ave and Bethany Home, Bobs Lock and Cycle that's on Central past Broadway. Or u can try the Classifieds here.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 31 2011, 07:39 PM~19750123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Chucky


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 31 2011, 11:11 PM~19753113
> *Build a bike 43ave and Bethany Home, Bobs Lock and Cycle that's on Central past Broadway. Or u can try the Classifieds here.
> *


What are their prices like?


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 11:17 PM~19753178
> *What are their prices like?
> *


thank you for the help. built a lof of cars for people. and now would love to build a bike for my daughter. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Jan 31 2011, 11:11 PM~19753113-->
> 
> 
> 
> Build a bike 43ave and Bethany Home, Bobs Lock and Cycle that's on Central past Broadway. Or u can try the Classifieds here.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they still have lows? i wasent sure after hearing joey left.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elite auto customs_@Jan 31 2011, 11:30 PM~19753291
> *thank you for the help. built a lof of cars for people. and now would love to build a bike for my daughter. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: thats what its about.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Thx homies...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> they still have lows? i wasent sure after hearing joey left.
> 
> They should. They have a few hangin from the window when I drive by


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 10:17 PM~19753178
> *What are their prices like?
> *


Complete 2 wheel bikes about 250 and up.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 1 2011, 01:36 AM~19754011
> *Complete 2 wheel bikes about 250 and up.
> *


Thats not bad as they are at least 175 through site below

http://www.fnrco.com/catalog/groups.php?catId=5&subCatId=15


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 1 2011, 05:39 AM~19750123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 31 2011, 11:08 PM~19753078
> *make an offer .
> *


om me a price idk how much to offer


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 31 2011, 07:39 PM~19750123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S A BAD ASS !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 1 2011, 08:12 PM~19755725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 1 2011, 09:08 AM~19755243
> *om me a price idk how much to offer
> *


pm sent


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I WAS GONNA BUY ME A EXPEDITION TODAY BUT FUCKEN LADY SOLD IT.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 1 2011, 05:42 PM~19759341
> *   I WAS GONNA BUY ME A EXPEDITION TODAY BUT FUCKEN LADY SOLD IT.
> *


Toss it in the gutter, and go buy another... :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 1 2011, 05:00 PM~19759558
> *Toss it in the gutter, and go buy another... :biggrin:
> *


EAZY MUTHAFFUCKIN E


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 1 2011, 05:42 PM~19759341
> *   I WAS GONNA BUY ME A EXPEDITION TODAY BUT FUCKEN LADY SOLD IT.
> *


SHE DID U A FAVOR WEI FORDS SUCK ASS WEI THE TRANMISSIONS FUK UP QUICK N THE SUSPENSIONS ON THE EXPEDITIONS FUK UP QUICK WHY U THINKMOST OF THEM "DROPED" FRM THE BACK FOO


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 1 2011, 05:29 PM~19759828
> *SHE DID U A FAVOR WEI FORDS SUCK ASS WEI THE TRANMISSIONS FUK UP QUICK N THE SUSPENSIONS ON THE EXPEDITIONS FUK UP QUICK WHY U THINKMOST OF THEM "DROPED" FRM THE BACK FOO
> *


HATER  :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: HAHAA THAT SHIT HAPPENED TO BOTH MY LINCOLNS :happysad:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 1 2011, 07:43 PM~19760621
> *HATER   :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: HAHAA THAT SHIT HAPPENED TO BOTH MY LINCOLNS :happysad:
> *


LOL TOWNCARS ARE SICK PERO IN THE END THEY STILL FORDS :uh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 1 2011, 08:58 PM~19762778
> *LOL TOWNCARS ARE SICK PERO IN THE END THEY STILL FORDS  :uh:
> *


Pero bien que lo quieres wey!!!  :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 2 2011, 12:58 AM~19764454
> *Pero bien que lo quieres wey!!!   :0
> *


lol the engines n shit suck pero they stil bad ass :happysad:


----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 2 2011, 09:25 PM~19772643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1

a little more done on my sons bike. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 3 2011, 07:58 AM~19775991
> *a little more done on my sons bike. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 3 2011, 07:58 AM~19775991
> *a little more done on my sons bike. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its getting there danny. keep up the good work.


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Feb 3 2011, 08:19 AM~19776118-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PASSIONATE63_@Feb 3 2011, 01:29 PM~19778370
> *its getting there danny. keep up the good work.
> *



thanks guys May is coming up fast :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 3 2011, 05:02 PM~19779984
> *thanks guys May  is coming up fast :biggrin:
> *


np danny. we all thre have a bike getting ready for the may how.


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 3 2011, 07:58 AM~19775991
> *a little more done on my sons bike. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks cool i likde the fenders...... :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 3 2011, 07:58 AM~19775991
> *a little more done on my sons bike. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Lastest from the Chawp Shop.....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 3 2011, 09:03 PM~19782294
> *Lastest from the Chawp Shop.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice looking lac


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870+Feb 3 2011, 06:57 PM~19780894-->
> 
> 
> 
> that looks cool i likde the fenders...... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brownie_602_@Feb 3 2011, 07:15 PM~19781097
> *thats sick
> *



wow thanks guys...like i said its my first bike for my son...never really did anything with them before. so might as well do what i know how to right, lol. it feels good to get the good responces on his bike  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 4 2011, 07:03 AM~19782294
> *Lastest from the Chawp Shop.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like the car from Pawn Stars :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 3 2011, 10:58 AM~19775991
> *a little more done on my sons bike. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wow:  

REAL NICE KEEP IT UP BRO !!!!


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 4 2011, 09:33 AM~19786431
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> 
> REAL    NICE    KEEP  IT  UP  BRO  !!!!
> *



thanks homie...we should be sending it out for paint this week too.  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N Videos

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 4 2011, 08:11 PM~19791292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


childs play? :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 4 2011, 09:00 PM~19792123
> *childs play?  :cheesy:
> *


Nope


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 4 2011, 08:11 PM~19791292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i think it needs moar flake :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 4 2011, 10:15 PM~19792248
> *Nope
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 4 2011, 09:58 PM~19792633
> *:wow:
> *


Maybe it is


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 4 2011, 11:07 PM~19792687
> *Maybe it is
> *


its not mine. thats for certain.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 4 2011, 10:34 PM~19792436
> *i think it needs moar flake :biggrin:
> *


That was the first coat


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 4 2011, 10:18 PM~19792768
> *its not mine. thats for certain.
> *


Not mine either :happysad:


----------



## ROLL'N Videos




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 5 2011, 03:53 AM~19793551
> *Not mine either :happysad:
> *


think it is the chucky bike. i can sorta see the murals behind the plastic cover and the cut outs wear the chain go through.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 5 2011, 05:47 PM~19796778
> *think it is the chucky bike. i can sorta see the murals behind the plastic cover and the cut outs wear the chain go through.
> *


  :dunno: :squint:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 4 2011, 08:11 PM~19791292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Feb 5 2011, 03:53 AM~19793551-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine either :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 05:47 PM~19796778
> *think it is the chucky bike. i can sorta see the murals behind the plastic cover and the cut outs wear the chain go through.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Feb 5 2011, 06:17 PM~19796929
> *  :dunno:  :squint:
> *


see.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 14 2011, 05:41 AM~19861172
> *That trophy is almost taller than u   :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I'm short


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2011, 07:04 PM~19861424
> *Yeah I'm short
> *


I was thinkin that was a big trophy :happysad:


----------



## TonyO

Own a piece of Lowriding history. I'm selling the back part of the first Lunch Money seat. This seat was on the original Lunch Money bike 2007 Title winner:

Its still in great shape and can be used again for another show bike or put it up in your garage for display.

PM Offers and include shipping:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2011, 08:14 PM~19861563
> *Own a piece of Lowriding history.  I'm selling the back part of the first Lunch Money seat.  This seat was on the original Lunch Money bike 2007 Title winner:
> 
> Its still in great shape and can be used again for another show bike or put it up in your garage for display.
> 
> PM Offers and include shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should donate that to our shop... we can put it up on the wall like people do when they earn their first dollar at a buisness :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 13 2011, 07:41 PM~19861172
> *That trophy is almost taller than u   :biggrin:
> *


No they are tall, there as big as his house there in the background damn tony I didn't know you were that tall.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 13 2011, 08:40 PM~19862626
> *No they are tall, there as big as his house there in the background damn tony I didn't know you were that tall.
> *


Tonyzilla :0 :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 14 2011, 07:40 AM~19862626
> *No they are tall, there as big as his house there in the background damn tony I didn't know you were that tall.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2011, 06:54 PM~19860679
> *United Dreams Dreams to Reality 2 Car Show Yuma AZ.  1st place 16" Full and Best Bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: congrats tony.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 14 2011, 07:46 PM~19865866
> *:thumbsup: congrats tony.
> *


Thanks bro there's another show in Yuma next month maybe you and Adrian can come out.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TEAM AZ TTMFT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

@ 2:10 






this should rise a few eye brouse


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2011, 10:06 AM~19866046
> *Thanks bro there's another show in Yuma next month maybe you and Adrian can come out.
> *


 Yeah im down and i know adrians allways down to roll!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 16 2011, 10:05 PM~19884333
> *Yeah im down and i know adrians allways down to roll!
> *


Word and maybe you guys can come by the shop to check out TNT's operations.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Latest from "Chuckys Den" :biggrin: 

About tooo get sprayed


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 17 2011, 03:51 AM~19886996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest from "Chuckys Den"  :biggrin:
> 
> About tooo get sprayed
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Feb 16 2011, 12:21 PM~19884422-->
> 
> 
> 
> Word and maybe you guys can come by the shop to check out TNT's operations.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah to would be cool!
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Feb 16 2011, 05:51 PM~19886996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest from "Chuckys Den"  :biggrin:
> 
> About tooo get sprayed
> *


looking good!


----------



## ROLL'N Videos




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 17 2011, 05:57 PM~19896344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :worship: 

DAMMMMM THAT,S A SICK FRAME GREAT WORK HOMIE KEEP IT UP !!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 18 2011, 04:57 AM~19896344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 21 2011, 05:32 PM~19922105
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


I got your brake arm


----------



## Raguness

cool ship it to me.  anything else by any chance?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 21 2011, 07:24 PM~19922588
> *cool ship it to me.    anything else by any chance?
> *


:nosad:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 21 2011, 10:12 AM~19922876
> *
> *


So u want booth time???



Maybe use it to paint something like this???


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 03:32 AM~19947985
> *So u want booth time???
> Maybe use it to paint something like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :biggrin: i just sent my sons bike out...will be back soon all painted up :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 24 2011, 08:36 AM~19948823
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  i just sent my sons bike out...will be back soon all painted up :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see it bRO!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
  
 

HI GUYS !!!


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 03:32 AM~19947985
> *So u want booth time???
> Maybe use it to paint something like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats wipe your ass clean.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 03:32 AM~19947985
> *So u want booth time???
> Maybe use it to paint something like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like how that purple and pink fade into each other. :cheesy:


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 03:32 AM~19947985
> *So u want booth time???
> Maybe use it to paint something like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those colors just pop...............the purple is sick :wow: :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 24 2011, 09:24 AM~19949622
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> HI  GUYS  !!!
> *


What's up Jeff


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 05:32 AM~19947985
> *So u want booth time???
> Maybe use it to paint something like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love it bro, nice job once again


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 09:32 AM~19949193
> *Can't wait to see it bRO!
> *



me too. johm is gonna spray it up for me


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Thx homies


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 24 2011, 07:52 PM~19952552
> *What's up Jeff
> *


LIKE ALWAYS I,M ALL THE

WAY T-T-T & WORKING HARD ON THE BIKE !!!!! :biggrin:   
HOW ARE YOU DOING BUDDY !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 11:11 PM~19956099
> *Thx homies
> *


hey d did you reaceve that check yet?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 06:32 AM~19947985
> *So u want booth time???
> Maybe use it to paint something like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: THAT,S WAY COOL BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!!!!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 17 2011, 06:57 PM~19896344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shit looks fukin sick


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 25 2011, 02:21 PM~19960038
> *hey d did you reaceve that check yet?
> *


Yes and I'm gonna start laying out more stuff after I finish w another customers build and this car...


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 28 2011, 12:30 PM~19980554
> *Yes and I'm gonna start laying out more stuff after I finish w another customers build and this car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool cool. was hoping usps haddent lost it.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 28 2011, 09:34 PM~19982995
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HEY HOW ARE YOU MY AMERICAIN FRIEND 
WHAT ARE THE NEWS !!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 28 2011, 06:32 PM~19983577
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HEY  HOW  ARE  YOU  MY  AMERICAIN  FRIEND
> WHAT  ARE THE NEWS  !!!!!
> *


What's up bro. U know what they say "Same shit different day"


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 28 2011, 06:34 PM~19982995
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 28 2011, 12:30 PM~19980554
> *Yes and I'm gonna start laying out more stuff after I finish w another customers build and this car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a t•top aint it


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 28 2011, 10:55 PM~19983835
> *What's up bro. U know what they say "Same shit different day"
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HOPE THAT,S GOOD SAME SHIT EVERY DIFFRENT DAY !!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 28 2011, 08:28 PM~19984265
> *Thats a t•top aint it
> *


Nope... but here's a hint... it has a white top


----------



## BigMandoAZ

YOU CAN NOW REGISTER FOR THIS SHOW ONLINE AT MEGA104.3 Radio

Mega 1043.com - Motor Sport Showcase - Fort McDowell Car Show and Concert - CLICK HERE TO REGISTER


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 



wasup guys !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Yo wassssup homies... for those that I am doing bikes for, I wanna say I've been very tied up doing a car but I just put the last set of patterns on it about an hour ago so I will be starting laying some patterns soon... 

Here's a sneak peek of the latest car I've done....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Some other angles....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 8 2011, 04:49 PM~20040852
> *Yo wassssup homies... for those that I am doing bikes for, I wanna say I've been very tied up doing a car but I just put the last set of patterns on it about an hour ago so I will be starting laying some patterns soon...
> 
> Here's a sneak peek of the latest car I've done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You're getting better :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 8 2011, 07:03 AM~20040905
> *You're getting better :thumbsup:
> *


Thx bRO...

Getting more cars under my belt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 8 2011, 05:07 PM~20040923
> *Thx bRO...
> 
> Getting more cars under my belt
> *


That's how you do it bro keep building up keep getting better


----------



## PHXKSTM

beautiful work


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 8 2011, 06:52 AM~20040867
> *Some other angles....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shitif you need more practice let me finish my lac so we can re do it all...full patterns on the entire car with moldings to :wow: 

looking sick bro!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 8 2011, 08:30 AM~20041314
> *shitif you need more practice let me finish my lac so we can re do it all...full patterns on the entire car with moldings to :wow:
> 
> looking sick bro!!!
> *


Thx bRO.. just trying to catch up with other RollerZ painters


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 8 2011, 11:18 AM~20042460
> *Thx bRO.. just trying to catch up with other RollerZ painters
> *


damn i need to get a ride before price and demand goes up.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 8 2011, 11:52 AM~20042661
> *damn i need to get a ride before price and demand goes up.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 8 2011, 06:49 AM~20040852-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yo wassssup homies... for those that I am doing bikes for, I wanna say I've been very tied up doing a car but I just put the last set of patterns on it about an hour ago so I will be starting laying some patterns soon...
> 
> Here's a sneak peek of the latest car I've done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Mar 8 2011, 06:52 AM~20040867
> *Some other angles....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking superb D.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 8 2011, 07:49 AM~20040852
> *Yo wassssup homies... for those that I am doing bikes for, I wanna say I've been very tied up doing a car but I just put the last set of patterns on it about an hour ago so I will be starting laying some patterns soon...
> 
> Here's a sneak peek of the latest car I've done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Looks real good! Is that Jose's car?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 8 2011, 09:52 PM~20042661
> *damn i need to get a ride before price and demand goes up.
> *


Don't worry you got a long time before that happens :nosad:



:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 9 2011, 06:50 AM~20049229
> *Don't worry you got a long time before that happens :nosad:
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

Found a tattoo for TonyO


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Mar 9 2011, 05:11 AM~20048987-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  Looks real good!  Is that Jose's car?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't kno the guys name, former RO now Majestics thou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 06:50 AM~20049229
> *Don't worry you got a long time before that happens :nosad:
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 08:27 AM~20049597
> *lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~nip/tuck~_@Mar 10 2011, 10:37 PM~20064558
> *Found a tattoo for TonyO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He is the king of bikes!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 11 2011, 08:37 AM~20064558
> *Found a tattoo for TonyO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That would make a bad ass sprocket though :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2011, 07:08 AM~20066252
> *That would make a bad ass sprocket though  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 11 2011, 06:37 PM~20066691
> *:uh:
> *


You know you would buy one.

Don't make me TonyOwn your ass ***** :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2011, 09:07 AM~20066897
> *You know you would buy one.
> 
> Don't make me TonyOwn your ass ***** :twak:  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wtf is this shit????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 11 2011, 11:59 PM~20068967
> *Wtf is this shit????
> *


You didnt go on the Lowrider Magazine website to see the extra pics that weren't in the magazine?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 11 2011, 02:59 PM~20068967
> *Wtf is this shit????
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2011, 10:07 AM~20066897
> *You know you would buy one.
> 
> Don't make me TonyOwn your ass ***** :twak:  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GANGSTA LIKE THAT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 12 2011, 09:49 AM~20073018
> *GANGSTA LIKE THAT
> *


That's right only I can stand on my display for a pic :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

fuck lets prey that japan gets that nuc lant under control. other wise say goodbye to the wes coast


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 13 2011, 11:02 AM~20080858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tight..... Team AZ, if you need some shit engraved hit up  Jay, this fool gets down!


----------



## Raguness

Yeah cant wait for my parts to come back.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 13 2011, 06:42 PM~20083235
> *Yeah cant wait for my parts to come back.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 13 2011, 06:42 PM~20083235
> *Yeah cant wait for my parts to come back.
> *


did u see your spocket? your parts are going to look sick trust me!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 13 2011, 12:41 PM~20081397
> *Tight..... Team AZ, if you need some shit engraved hit up   Jay, this fool gets down!
> *


Thanks im trying!


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 13 2011, 11:04 PM~20085603
> *did u see your spocket? your parts are going to look sick trust me!
> *


Just saw it this morning nice.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 13 2011, 12:02 PM~20080858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: i likes!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Late night boogie.....  






















Forgot the pic when I based it cin  der red before kandy apple red...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 14 2011, 10:18 PM~20093351
> *Late night boogie.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the pic when I based it cin  der red before kandy apple red...
> *


 :wow: looks like that beast is gonna roar loud. :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingonchrome602

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 13 2011, 11:02 AM~20080858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work !!


----------



## sittingonchrome602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 14 2011, 10:18 PM~20093351
> *Late night boogie.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the pic when I based it cin  der red before kandy apple red...
> *


 Keep doing what you do


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Whats up Team AZ


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 16 2011, 02:30 PM~20106623
> *Whats up Team AZ
> *


.
working like a dog cant wait for 2:30


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 16 2011, 09:29 PM~20110829
> *.
> working like a dog cant wait for 2:30
> *


Foo u hardly work what u talkin bout :0


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 16 2011, 10:37 PM~20110892
> *Foo u hardly work what u talkin bout :0
> *



at least I come to work fooker your supervisor looks mad again lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 17 2011, 02:15 AM~20111790
> *at least I come to work fooker your supervisor looks mad again lol
> *


Fawk that foo he's had me by myself these past 2 days :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Comming back soon...................


----------



## TonyO




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 08:47 AM~20112065
> *Comming back soon...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: 
:worship: 


dammmmm that new fork is sick keep it on chucky !!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 05:47 AM~20112065
> *Comming back soon...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks fucking sick!!!!!


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 05:47 AM~20112065
> *Comming back soon...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those forks are badass!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 04:47 AM~20112065
> *Comming back soon...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Do any 1 know were I can get some gold plating done out here in Phx, AZ


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 05:47 AM~20112065
> *Comming back soon...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_dats firme_


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

I wanna give a big thx to Alex from Modern Arte for doing the "webbing" and strping the bike for me... Also big thx goes to Jose at JC Collision for comming throu and helping buff out this bike last minute... Also ofcourse my homie "Chawps" !!!

If anyone needs to get any work done from my homies or me please feel free to hit me up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 19 2011, 11:13 PM~20131887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna give a big thx to Alex from Modern Arte for doing the "webbing" and strping the bike for me... Also big thx goes to Jose at JC Collision for comming throu and helping buff out this bike last minute... Also ofcourse my homie "Chawps" !!!
> 
> If anyone needs to get any work done from my homies or me please feel free to hit me up
> *


looks great bro


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 19 2011, 09:13 PM~20131887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna give a big thx to Alex from Modern Arte for doing the "webbing" and strping the bike for me... Also big thx goes to Jose at JC Collision for comming throu and helping buff out this bike last minute... Also ofcourse my homie "Chawps" !!!
> 
> If anyone needs to get any work done from my homies or me please feel free to hit me up
> *


cant wait to see it again


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Yo Daniel any word on Lil moco?? :angry:  :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 21 2011, 02:22 AM~20140418
> *Yo Daniel any word on Lil moco?? :angry:    :happysad:
> *


He took it home to finish it... ill ask em later today


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 05:47 AM~20112065
> *Comming back soon...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks sick


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 21 2011, 08:08 AM~20141681
> *He took it home to finish it... ill ask em later today
> *


Hahaha cool. Dam my stripper had no ass  I have more ass than her :0


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 21 2011, 04:50 PM~20144753
> *Hahaha cool.  Dam my stripper had no ass  I have more ass than her :0
> *


Stripper huh thankas for the invite. :angry:  :happysad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 21 2011, 04:11 PM~20144926
> *Stripper huh thankas for the invite. :angry:    :happysad:
> *


   I'll take u a stripper at your bachelor party :happysad:


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 21 2011, 02:22 AM~20140418
> *Yo Daniel any word on Lil moco?? :angry:    :happysad:
> *




the lil booger????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 21 2011, 05:51 PM~20145292
> *    I'll take u a stripper at your bachelor party :happysad:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 19 2011, 09:13 PM~20131887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna give a big thx to Alex from Modern Arte for doing the "webbing" and strping the bike for me... Also big thx goes to Jose at JC Collision for comming throu and helping buff out this bike last minute... Also ofcourse my homie "Chawps" !!!
> 
> If anyone needs to get any work done from my homies or me please feel free to hit me up
> *


 :nicoderm: Looks good/ i like the color combo!


----------



## surferboy-870

just got new pedals, chainwheel , and continental kit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

im excited i think it looks good









































tell me what you guys think of it with new parts


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 24 2011, 09:05 PM~20174037
> *just got  new pedals, chainwheel , and continental kit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> im excited i think it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what you guys think of it with new parts
> *


Nice bike


----------



## surferboy-870

thanks bro


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 25 2011, 07:05 AM~20174037
> *just got  new pedals, chainwheel , and continental kit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> im excited i think it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what you guys think of it with new parts
> *


Not bad bro clean frame looks good but you need some TNT parts on there to set it off


----------



## surferboy-870

I'll hit u up when I'm ready :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 05:47 AM~20112065
> *Comming back soon...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to see it done bro!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

phx only less than two months away. cant wait.


----------



## surferboy-870

me neither ............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 24 2011, 08:05 PM~20174037
> *just got  new pedals, chainwheel , and continental kit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> im excited i think it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what you guys think of it with new parts
> *


 :0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: 
NICE USO


----------



## surferboy-870

Thanks guys :biggrin: :biggrin: ...........its come a long way since I first got it


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 25 2011, 10:49 PM~20183328
> *Thanks guys  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...........its come a long way since I first got it
> *


Post a pic


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 24 2011, 09:05 PM~20174037
> *just got  new pedals, chainwheel , and continental kit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> im excited i think it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what you guys think of it with new parts
> *



I like it homie........


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 26 2011, 12:45 AM~20184033
> *Post a pic
> *


There are none I got it just as a frame .............................I was gonna build it so it was ridable first, then the ideas started flowing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 26 2011, 01:02 AM~20184089
> *I like it homie........
> *



Thanks bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 26 2011, 02:18 PM~20187116
> *Thanks bro
> *


Post pics of the 67 :0 :wow:


----------



## surferboy-870

to sals request heres a couple of my dads 67 :biggrin: :biggrin: 






















the grill and headlight area is all chrome now ...............i dont have any pics


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 26 2011, 08:36 PM~20189600
> *to sals request heres a couple of my dads 67 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the grill and headlight area is all chrome now ...............i dont have any pics
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin: BAD AZZ 67


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 26 2011, 09:36 PM~20189600
> *to sals request heres a couple of my dads 67 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the grill and headlight area is all chrome now ...............i dont have any pics
> *


i remember seeing this in kingman last year.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 26 2011, 09:36 PM~20189600
> *to sals request heres a couple of my dads 67 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the grill and headlight area is all chrome now ...............i dont have any pics
> *


Clean car...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 24 2011, 09:05 PM~20174037
> *just got  new pedals, chainwheel , and continental kit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> im excited i think it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what you guys think of it with new parts
> *


ur bikes clean


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Some pics of the car I just painted....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 27 2011, 02:02 PM~20193901
> *Some pics of the car I just painted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 28 2011, 01:02 AM~20193901
> *Some pics of the car I just painted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You're getting better its looking good. I might trust you with one of my bike frames some day. Do about 15 more cars and I might see you about a frame


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 27 2011, 10:32 PM~20197996
> *You're getting better its looking good.  I might trust you with one of my bike frames some day.  Do about 15 more cars and I might see you about a frame
> *


I did three of your shitty lil tigers already! And they all came out badass....

Want to trust me with something, trust me with either ur Caddy or Bankroll!
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 28 2011, 01:17 PM~20198868
> *I did three of your shitty lil tigers already! And they all came out badass....
> 
> Want to trust me with something, trust me with either ur Caddy or Bankroll!
> :biggrin:
> *


That's just crazy talk there :loco:

Maybe the Caddy though :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 27 2011, 03:02 PM~20193901
> *Some pics of the car I just painted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good bRO...keep it up


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 28 2011, 07:47 AM~20199538-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's just crazy talk there :loco:
> 
> Maybe the Caddy though  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember the ideal about kandy over the grinded metal to show no bondo was used??? That alone would've won best paint! :twak:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~RO DANNY~_@Mar 28 2011, 08:11 AM~20199671
> *lookin good bRO...keep it up
> *


Thanks bRO.. just trying to get my name out there alil bit


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 28 2011, 10:36 PM~20201503
> *Remember the ideal about kandy over the grinded metal to show no bondo was used??? That alone would've won best paint! :twak:
> Thanks bRO.. just trying to get my name out there alil bit
> *


Yeah maybe I'll do that on the next frame :dunno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 27 2011, 02:53 PM~20193853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good!


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 27 2011, 03:02 PM~20193901
> *Some pics of the car I just painted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats sick...


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 27 2011, 02:53 PM~20193853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Damn thats WICKED...looks good bro...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 27 2011, 01:53 PM~20193853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE. ALL IT NEEDS IS PEDALS.........THAT SPIN :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 28 2011, 10:18 PM~20206743
> *NICE. ALL IT NEEDS IS PEDALS.........THAT SPIN :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 28 2011, 10:18 PM~20206743
> *NICE. ALL IT NEEDS IS PEDALS.........THAT SPIN :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


I got some!.... Courtesy of TNT Metal Works! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

well im resurving a room in phx for may. cause you know how shit goes during the lrm show. they jack the fuck out of the prices and the hotels/motels are usualy all booked. ill most likly have my dragon heart bike there and possibly another bike i have in the works.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 28 2011, 09:40 PM~20206936
> *I got some!.... Courtesy of TNT Metal Works! :biggrin:
> *


Oh snap so u really goin after TonyO?? :0 :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Mar 29 2011, 08:18 AM~20206743-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE. ALL IT NEEDS IS PEDALS.........THAT SPIN :happysad:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :burn:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 29 2011, 01:23 PM~20207721
> *Oh snap so u really goin after TonyO?? :0  :wow:
> *


He must crawl before he can run young grasshopper


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 27 2011, 02:53 PM~20193853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is 1 sick as bike


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 28 2011, 12:36 PM~20201503
> *Remember the ideal about kandy over the grinded metal to show no bondo was used??? That alone would've won best paint! :twak:
> Thanks bRO.. just trying to get my name out there alil bit
> *



i might have some work for you soon...how does a lac sound full patterns in blues, and teals?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 27 2011, 02:53 PM~20193853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 30 2011, 10:28 AM~20218180
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: 


THIS IS SPARTA!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 30 2011, 08:28 PM~20218180
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that a car hood? :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2011, 12:42 PM~20219247
> *Is that a car hood?  :wow:
> *


Yes .... I'm that fucking huge! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2011, 01:04 AM~20220317
> *Yes .... I'm that fucking huge! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 30 2011, 10:28 AM~20218180
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How come the patterns arent symmetrical? :scrutinize:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 30 2011, 08:27 PM~20223329
> *How come the patterns arent symmetrical?  :scrutinize:
> *



Because sometimes Asymmetrical patterns works for customers which cars look exactly like that...


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 24 2011, 09:05 PM~20174037
> *just got  new pedals, chainwheel , and continental kit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> im excited i think it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what you guys think of it with new parts
> *


Who did the striping on this bike?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHEN'S THE FORT MCDOWELL SHOW??


----------



## surferboy-870

fort mcdowell is in two weeks it think.........




ron hernandez striped it


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 30 2011, 09:18 PM~20224548
> *fort mcdowell is in two weeks it think.........
> ron hernandez striped it
> *


Ron does some real nice work.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 30 2011, 11:20 PM~20224948
> *Ron does some real nice work.
> *


X2 one of the best AZ has to offer!


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Mar 30 2011, 10:18 PM~20224548
> *fort mcdowell is in two weeks it think.........
> ron hernandez striped it
> *


He got down on it as the striping looks good.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 31 2011, 07:46 AM~20224239
> *WHEN'S THE FORT MCDOWELL SHOW??
> *


April 16th bro


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 30 2011, 08:28 PM~20218180
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This pic just cracks me up :roflmao:


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2011, 12:09 AM~20225180
> *X2 one of the best AZ has to offer!
> *



tru dat


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 14 2011, 10:18 PM~20093351
> *Late night boogie.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the pic when I based it cin  der red before kandy apple red...
> *



nice!! any new pics? :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 30 2011, 12:42 PM~20219247-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a car hood?  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Mar 30 2011, 03:04 PM~20220317
> *Yes .... I'm that fucking huge! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Get your reg in for the online show. Winners will receive thier awards at the Fort McDowell Car Show On Saturday April 16th, 2011

Special Thanks to all the Car Clubs who have entered! 

* 1. Identity C.C. /B.C. Arizona

2. Reality C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

3. Unity C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

4. Phoenix Riderz C.C.

5. Old School C.C. Glendale, Arizona

6. Phoenix Prime C.C.

7. United Dreams C.C. Yuma, Arizona

8. Sicohtic Intentions C.C.

9. Lowrider Girl C.C.

10. Rollerz Only C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

11. New Image C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

12. Individuals C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

13. Ladies First C.C. San Jose, Ca

14. Majestics C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

15. Spirit C.C. Phoenix, Arizona*


Car Show voting will begin on Monday April 4th and will end at midnight April 15, 2011


IDENTITY Car Club has the most entries as of today! Who gonna beat them for most club participation??? hno: hno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 27 2011, 05:53 PM~20193853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
:worship: 
:yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

dammm
that,s sick bro !!!!!!


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2011, 10:00 AM~20242071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your reg in for the online show. Winners will receive thier awards at the Fort McDowell Car Show On Saturday April 16th, 2011
> 
> Special Thanks to all the Car Clubs who have entered!
> 
> 1. Identity C.C. /B.C. Arizona
> 
> 2. Reality C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
> 
> 3. Unity C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
> 
> 4. Phoenix Riderz C.C.
> 
> 5. Old School C.C. Glendale, Arizona
> 
> 6. Phoenix Prime C.C.
> 
> 7. United Dreams C.C. Yuma, Arizona
> 
> 8. Sicohtic Intentions C.C.
> 
> 9. Lowrider Girl C.C.
> 
> 10. Rollerz Only C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
> 
> 11. New Image C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
> 
> 12. Individuals C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
> 
> 13. Ladies First C.C. San Jose, Ca
> 
> 14. Majestics C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
> 
> 15. Spirit C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
> Car Show voting will begin on Monday April 4th and will end at midnight April 15, 2011
> IDENTITY Car Club has the most entries as of today! Who gonna beat them for most club participation???  hno:  hno:
> *




any bikes in there


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Apr 2 2011, 06:00 PM~20244155
> *any bikes in there
> *


a couple

5 MORE HOURS TO REGISTER


----------



## surferboy-870

just sent a pic :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Apr 2 2011, 08:22 PM~20244856
> *just sent a pic :thumbsup:
> *


got it! Good luck, voting starts on April 4th. be sure to tell all your friends and family to go and vote for your bike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2011, 06:56 PM~20244416
> *a couple
> 
> 5 MORE HOURS TO REGISTER
> *


got another email entry in your inbox
:cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 2 2011, 08:49 PM~20245029
> *got another email entry in your inbox
> :cheesy:
> *


got all of them :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2011, 11:10 PM~20246053
> *got all of them :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## TonyO

*Opening soon hno: :run:*


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2011, 08:43 AM~20254516
> *Opening soon hno:  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

2011 BIGMANDOAZ.COM Online Car Show


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 5 2011, 01:16 AM~20257401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 BIGMANDOAZ.COM Online Car Show
> *


Full spread in Lowrider Magazine and you post a pic of Lunch Money at the Harley Davidson exhibition show? :angry:

TonyO is not amused :|


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 5 2011, 10:41 PM~20270201
> *Full spread in Lowrider Magazine and you post a pic of Lunch Money at the Harley Davidson exhibition show?  :angry:
> 
> TonyO is not amused :|
> *



Hey their buddy. Jay is the one that posted that pic. I would of posted a pic of you putting it together


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 6 2011, 07:52 AM~20270309
> *Hey their buddy. Jay is the one that posted that pic. I would of posted a pic of you putting it together
> *


That's even worse :twak:


----------



## TonyO

Putting AZ on the map in WEGO this year. Wyatt's Revenge currently ranked 3rd in the bikes not bad not bad. Thanks to SA Rollerz for bringing it out this weekend


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2011, 08:43 AM~20254516
> *Opening soon hno:  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 6 2011, 08:37 AM~20272864
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 6 2011, 09:06 AM~20273095
> *:wow:
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by rc4life+Apr 6 2011, 06:37 PM~20272864-->
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rc4life_@Apr 6 2011, 07:08 PM~20273117
> *:fuq:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 6 2011, 09:08 AM~20273117
> *:fuq:
> *


Just got home from the shop man.... fucking tired.... so...












Wait.....





















Wait for it.......
























And now......





















:fuq:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 6 2011, 10:07 AM~20273539
> *Just got home from the shop man.... fucking tired.... so...
> Wait.....
> Wait for it.......
> And now......
> :fuq:
> *


 :0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTT 4 TEAM AZ . :happysad: 

this years phx show may be my last.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 14 2011, 10:18 PM~20093351
> *Late night boogie.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the pic when I based it cin  der red before kandy apple red...
> *


Went in a different direction with bike, hopefully owner likes the new flaked version....


----------



## surferboy-870

thats sick .........nice work bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 13 2011, 03:09 PM~20326796
> *Went in a different direction with bike, hopefully owner likes the new flaked version....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Finally something that looks good after you took the tape off :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingonchrome602

Looks good vics very happy :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 13 2011, 05:42 PM~20331976
> *Finally something that looks good after you took the tape off :thumbsup:
> *


:fuq:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 14 2011, 08:05 AM~20334801
> *:fuq:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2011, 07:01 AM~20336464
> *:roflmao:
> *


Fooker!

Chucky Vs. Pirate Bike at Fort Mcdowell!

:fool2:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 15 2011, 05:17 AM~20341652
> *Fooker!
> 
> Chucky Vs. Pirate Bike at Fort Mcdowell!
> 
> :fool2:
> *


Pirate Bike: No upholstery, no seat post, no sissybars, umm ok I guess I'll roll with the handicapp to level the playing field for ya :happysad: hno: :run:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2011, 06:50 AM~20344529
> *Pirate Bike: No upholstery, no seat post, no sissybars, umm ok I guess I'll roll with the handicapp to level the playing field for ya :happysad:  hno: :run:
> *


  



Remember to bring the pedals :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 16 2011, 12:24 AM~20347085
> *
> Remember to bring the pedals  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: That's my only advantage, Chucky with no pedals


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2011, 02:31 PM~20347124
> *:nono: That's my only advantage, Chucky with no pedals
> *


 :burn:


----------



## surferboy-870

so I was rollin through the love-seat fest topic in bikes and look what I found................






















:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Today is the day! Chucky Vs. Pirate bike.... :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 16 2011, 11:47 AM~20352833
> *Today is the day! Chucky Vs. Pirate bike.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pirate bike 1st place
Childsplay 2nd place


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2011, 02:35 AM~20356967
> *Pirate bike 1st place
> Childsplay 2nd place
> *


Correction.... Pirate bike 1st place 16inch .... Chucky 1st place 20 inch ... Pirate bike BEST OF SHOW...

So I would like all of Team AZ to join me in boycotting the new Pirates of the Carribean movie...

Its a crappy movie, they should've stop after the first one and it gives TonyO more motivation to keep adding parts to his bike...

So if someone ask if you wanna see the new Pirate movie just do this....



:fuq:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 17 2011, 08:21 AM~20357741
> *Correction.... Pirate bike 1st place 16inch .... Chucky 1st place 20 inch ... Pirate bike BEST OF SHOW...
> 
> So I would like all of Team AZ to join me in boycotting the new Pirates of the Carribean movie...
> 
> Its a crappy movie, they should've stop after the first one and it gives TonyO more motivation to keep adding parts to his bike...
> 
> So if someone ask if you wanna see the new Pirate movie just do this....
> :fuq:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :fuq:


----------



## surferboy-870

:werd:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hahahahaha



:fuq: to all Pirate supporters and Johnny Depp


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 17 2011, 09:21 AM~20357741
> *Correction.... Pirate bike 1st place 16inch .... Chucky 1st place 20 inch ... Pirate bike BEST OF SHOW...
> 
> So I would like all of Team AZ to join me in boycotting the new Pirates of the Carribean movie...
> 
> Its a crappy movie, they should've stop after the first one and it gives TonyO more motivation to keep adding parts to his bike...
> 
> So if someone ask if you wanna see the new Pirate movie just do this....
> :fuq:
> *


Well you should of known family movies outrank horror anyday. And the last 2chucky movies did suck. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 17 2011, 04:13 PM~20359589
> *Well you should of known family movies outrank horror anyday. And the last 2chucky movies did suck.   :biggrin:
> *


Team AZ this is one of those " Pirate Guys"..... so he gets the....


:fuq:









:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 17 2011, 03:19 PM~20359617
> *Team AZ this is one of those " Pirate Guys"..... so he gets the....
> :fuq:
> :biggrin:
> *


Hahahah


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 17 2011, 07:21 PM~20357741
> *Correction.... Pirate bike 1st place 16inch .... Chucky 1st place 20 inch ... Pirate bike BEST OF SHOW...
> 
> So I would like all of Team AZ to join me in boycotting the new Pirates of the Carribean movie...
> 
> Its a crappy movie, they should've stop after the first one and it gives TonyO more motivation to keep adding parts to his bike...
> 
> So if someone ask if you wanna see the new Pirate movie just do this....
> :fuq:
> *


:fuq: :angry: 

I like the new Pirates of the Carribean movie because the skull in the poster is chrome. That gives me an idea for my pirate seat hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 17 2011, 11:22 PM~20358856
> *Hahahahaha
> :fuq: to all Pirate supporters and Johnny Depp
> *


:buttkick: 

Well at least Pirate bike went out on top. This was the last show for Pirate bike it is now officially retired. It will be taking up space in my storage shed going down as a Lost But Not Forgotten champion bike :angel:


----------



## TonyO

I heard a few guys going like this after the show  I feel bad for those who don't know how the point system works


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2011, 07:06 PM~20360563
> *I heard a few guys going like this after the show   I feel bad for those who don't know how the point system works
> *


:inout:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2011, 06:59 PM~20360550
> *:buttkick:
> 
> Well at least Pirate bike went out on top.  This was the last show for Pirate bike it is now officially retired.  It will be taking up space in my storage shed going down as a Lost But Not Forgotten champion bike :angel:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

damn im tired. finaly got a job from my add i put up in craigslist and worked 9 hours non stop pulling weeds and landscaping a yard. :happysad:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 17 2011, 04:19 PM~20359617
> *Team AZ this is one of those " Pirate Guys"..... so he gets the....
> :fuq:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: cant you get any bigger fingers? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 17 2011, 08:53 PM~20361498
> *:angry: cant you get any bigger fingers? :biggrin:
> *


you making it to phx this year?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 18 2011, 05:38 AM~20360784
> *:inout:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2011, 06:06 PM~20360563
> *I heard a few guys going like this after the show   I feel bad for those who don't know how the point system works
> *


Chapa?? Daniel?? :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2011, 05:59 PM~20360550
> *:buttkick:
> 
> Well at least Pirate bike went out on top.  This was the last show for Pirate bike it is now officially retired.  It will be taking up space in my storage shed going down as a Lost But Not Forgotten champion bike :angel:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 18 2011, 09:08 AM~20362690
> *Chapa?? Daniel?? :0
> *


Daniel :yessad:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 17 2011, 09:00 PM~20361569
> *you making it to phx this year?
> *


Only as a spectator.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2011, 11:08 PM~20362690
> *Chapa?? Daniel?? :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2011, 11:16 PM~20362737
> *Daniel :yessad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 18 2011, 03:55 AM~20363292
> *Only as a spectator.
> *


i may have an extra wrist band handy so you can get in free without paying.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 18 2011, 11:59 AM~20365294
> *i may have an extra wrist band handy so you can get in free without paying.
> *


Nice might have a spot for you to crash if you don't end up getting a hotel. Just gotta ask the warden first. :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Raguness

Happy Easter to all. Had a lil get to together the other day. 









we were still missing about 20 to30 grand kids and greatgrand kids. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 22 2011, 04:06 PM~20398055
> *Happy Easter to all. Had a lil get to together the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were still missing about 15 to 20 grand kids and greatgrand kids.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 22 2011, 04:02 PM~20398038
> *Nice might have a spot for you to crash if you don't end up getting a hotel. Just gotta ask the warden first.  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 22 2011, 03:06 PM~20398055
> *Happy Easter to all. Had a lil get to together the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were still missing about 20 to30 grand kids and greatgrand kids.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I've never seen so many Mexicans :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 23 2011, 12:39 AM~20401126
> *:0 I've never seen so many Mexicans :wow:
> *


whats up sal?


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 23 2011, 12:39 AM~20401126
> *:0 I've never seen so many Mexicans :wow:
> *


And there was only like 3 cars in the drive way. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 23 2011, 02:57 AM~20401368
> *And there was only like 3 cars in the drive way. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 22 2011, 11:55 PM~20401167
> *whats up sal?
> *


What's up Matt, where in Norcal u movin to? I have family in San Jose and Salinas


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 23 2011, 02:49 PM~20403624
> *What's up Matt, where in Norcal u movin to? I have family in San Jose and Salinas
> *


its questionable. atm my mom hasent mentioned anything. so theres a chance ill stay in az. but if i am moving its to truckee i think. if i stay then k-town till 2013. then maybe move. 

you bringing that she devil bike to the show this year or did you sell that?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 23 2011, 01:56 PM~20403655
> *its questionable. atm my mom hasent mentioned anything. so theres a chance ill stay in az. but if i am moving its to truckee i think. if i stay then k-town till 2013. then maybe move.
> 
> you bringing that she devil bike to the show this year or did you sell that?
> *


One of my members has it now :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

WASSSUP HOMIES....

Got some stuff laying around so imma sell them, hit me up if you can use anything you see on here...












All chrome and gold items were plated at Kerr West of Phoenix ( except for birdcage )

Mirrors are 20 apiece ( 60 for all four ) they have airbushed flames but can be removed
Gold bottom of forks 60.. 
Sprocket gold 40
Spring gold 20
Spring seat gold and chrome 80 ( has red but can be removed )
Downcrown rechromed 20


----------



## dodgers_fan

does anybody have some 20" rims for sale lmk asap thanks


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Apr 23 2011, 09:03 PM~20405553
> *does anybody have some 20" rims for sale lmk asap thanks
> *


I think ur fellow USO has a set of custom twisted all golds for sale for like 3 bills


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 23 2011, 08:54 PM~20405477
> *WASSSUP HOMIES....
> 
> Got some stuff laying around so imma sell them, hit me up if you can use anything you see on here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All chrome and gold items were plated at Kerr West of Phoenix ( except for birdcage )
> 
> Mirrors are 20 apiece ( 60 for all four ) they have airbushed flames but can be removed
> Gold bottom of forks 60..
> Sprocket gold 40
> Spring gold 20
> Spring seat gold and chrome 80 ( has red but can be removed )
> Downcrown rechromed 20
> 
> *


Seat, gold bent forks, and spring sold...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 23 2011, 08:54 PM~20405477
> *WASSSUP HOMIES....
> 
> Got some stuff laying around so imma sell them, hit me up if you can use anything you see on here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All chrome and gold items were plated at Kerr West of Phoenix ( except for birdcage )
> 
> Mirrors are 20 apiece ( 60 for all four ) they have airbushed flames but can be removed
> Gold bottom of forks 60..
> Sprocket gold 40
> Spring gold 20
> Spring seat gold and chrome 80 ( has red but can be removed )
> Downcrown rechromed 20
> 
> *


if you hold a set of those flaming mirrors for me then ill meet you in phx with 20$ in may. ill be heading out there on the 13th.


----------



## sittingonchrome602

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 24 2011, 01:20 AM~20406797
> *if you hold a set of those flaming mirrors for me then ill meet you in phx with 20$ in may. ill be heading out there on the 13th.
> *



If hes taking two save me the other two :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

HAPPY EASTER MY AZ FAMILY. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63+Apr 24 2011, 01:20 AM~20406797-->
> 
> 
> 
> if you hold a set of those flaming mirrors for me then ill meet you in phx with 20$ in may. ill be heading out there on the 13th.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 each matt... and if you still want em I should have em
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sittingonchrome602_@Apr 24 2011, 09:35 AM~20408067
> *If hes taking two save me the other two  :cheesy:
> *


Aite cool homie...


Also homies if anyone needs custom parts pm me, I'm going to yuma on the 7th 8th and 9th of may with TonyO to cut some items... so get ur money together and let me kno if you guys are gonna need some stuff


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 24 2011, 06:54 AM~20405477
> *WASSSUP HOMIES....
> 
> Got some stuff laying around so imma sell them, hit me up if you can use anything you see on here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All chrome and gold items were plated at Kerr West of Phoenix ( except for birdcage )
> 
> Mirrors are 20 apiece ( 60 for all four ) they have airbushed flames but can be removed
> Gold bottom of forks 60..
> Sprocket gold 40
> Spring gold 20
> Spring seat gold and chrome 80 ( has red but can be removed )
> Downcrown rechromed 20
> 
> *


Are those the old Chucky parts? You should advertise them like that they're worth more :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2011, 05:25 PM~20410487
> *Are those the old Chucky parts?  You should advertise them like that they're worth more  :biggrin:
> *


They are but Chucky has no titles so its worth less hahaha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 24 2011, 07:38 PM~20410559
> *They are but Chucky has no titles YET  hahaha
> *


 -fixed :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 24 2011, 06:24 PM~20410838
> *-fixed :biggrin:
> *


Ha wishful thinking... trying to finish Chucky for my daughter, building Carnage for my youngest, and trying to build my car by myself is taking a toll man hahaha..


----------



## sittingonchrome602

copper platted the axels and powdercoated orange


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 16 2011, 12:47 PM~20352833
> *Today is the day! Chucky Vs. Pirate bike.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'M A CHUCKY FAN.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 24 2011, 08:54 PM~20411069
> *Ha wishful thinking... trying to finish Chucky for my daughter, building Carnage for my youngest, and trying to build my car by myself is taking a toll man hahaha..
> *


I understand completely what you mean bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ

THE BIGGEST SHOW & SHINE CINCO DE MAYO PARTY GOING DOWN IN THE VALLEY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 26 2011, 12:56 AM~20416706
> *I'M A CHUCKY FAN.
> 
> *


:fuq:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 25 2011, 04:56 PM~20416706
> *I'M A CHUCKY FAN.
> 
> *


x100, it's just something about 'butt' pirates, I can't get down with
:0 ahahahaha


just playing both are dope


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 26 2011, 06:46 AM~20421882
> *:fuq:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 27 2011, 02:53 AM~20425712
> *x100, it's just something about 'butt' pirates, I can't get down with
> :0 ahahahaha
> just playing both are dope
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602+Apr 25 2011, 01:55 PM~20416345-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sittingonchrome602_@Apr 25 2011, 01:56 PM~20416356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit is tight


----------



## sittingonchrome602

Thanks chucky .... its not one hundred percent ready but ima show it this weekend, and my cuzz vic is going to show his devil bike.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Apr 27 2011, 05:42 PM~20434336
> *Thanks chucky .... its not one hundred percent ready but ima show it this weekend, and my cuzz vic is going to show his devil bike.
> *


ey foo i got ur txt i cant make it this sunday no feria


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....


----------



## sittingonchrome602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 02:18 AM~20445942
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: great work


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 02:18 AM~20445942
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS USED TO BE A FRAME.
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 04:18 AM~20445942
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sexy


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Apr 29 2011, 02:42 PM~20448991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats this?? Is this another Chucky Paintjob busting out??? :biggrin: 


I like these pics ...


----------



## PHXKSTM

quote=childsplay69,Apr 29 2011, 02:18 AM~20445942
Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....









[/quote]

Daniel very great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I do not see the batman anymore thank you. Very good indeed!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> quote=childsplay69,Apr 29 2011, 02:18 AM~20445942
> Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....


Daniel very great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I do not see the batman anymore thank you. Very good indeed!
[/quote]

Thx homie..


----------



## sittingonchrome602

:wow: :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@May 2 2011, 11:55 PM~20473261
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 02:18 AM~20445942
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: sick as fuck


----------



## sittingonchrome602

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@May 3 2011, 12:55 AM~20473261
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I would like to thank Chucky From R.O for the paint, If any one needs a bad ass paint job hit him up , and much props to E.T for the Pinn stripes and red leafing 
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> Daniel very great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I do not see the batman anymore thank you. Very good indeed!


Thx homie..
[/quote]

To the owner of this frame I would put twisted antennas in those frenched holes and find some OG Bullet til lights like from 50s Cadillc if you can find some that small to plug those bottom rear holes with.

The green frame


----------



## TonyO

Some pics from the Ft Mcdowell show last month. I hope somebody posts the Chucky wheel pic up in the "post your wheels" topic 




















More TNT parts for another crazy AZ creation.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> Thx homie..


To the owner of this frame I would put twisted antennas in those frenched holes and find some OG Bullet til lights like from 50s Cadillc if you can find some that small to plug those bottom rear holes with.

The green frame
[/quote]

Good tip.... if you put the right parts on it, it should do alright in Radical... :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> To the owner of this frame I would put twisted antennas in those frenched holes and find some OG Bullet til lights like from 50s Cadillc if you can find some that small to plug those bottom rear holes with.
> 
> The green frame


Good tip.... if you put the right parts on it, it should do alright in Radical... :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: thas y I want it :happysad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got my out side confermation letters today. :biggrin: and got my room reserved.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey guys whats the best roads to take to avoid that phx traffic? comming from the west of phx from kingman on black canyon.


----------



## TonyO

> To the owner of this frame I would put twisted antennas in those frenched holes and find some OG Bullet til lights like from 50s Cadillc if you can find some that small to plug those bottom rear holes with.
> 
> The green frame


Good tip.... if you put *TNT *parts on it, it should do alright in Radical... :biggrin:
[/quote]


Corrected


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

as long as you build it your way the way you like it and want it to turn out, thats all that really matters. you headed in the right direction with it soo far cant wait to see more


----------



## TonyO

> Corrected


:uh: :roflmao: :0
[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

see yall in phx. ima be rolling my bike and a bike a friends riding.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 12 2011, 06:45 PM~20540988
> *see yall in phx. ima be rolling my bike and a bike a friends riding.
> *


Maybe you should give me an extra wristband for all the hard work I did on the frame fooker!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 01:52 AM~20543897
> *Maybe you should give me an extra wristband for all the hard work I did on the frame fooker!
> *


ill drop you one when i come for the frame .


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 13 2011, 12:59 AM~20543910
> *ill drop you one when i come for the frame .
> *


And me :happysad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 13 2011, 02:16 AM~20543935
> *And me :happysad:
> *


just rememberd ima have to wait till sat. to get the wrist bands before i can give anyone one. :rofl:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 13 2011, 02:16 AM~20543935
> *And me :happysad:
> *


You will get nothing and like it!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 13 2011, 02:16 AM~20543935
> *And me :happysad:
> *


lol u guys guna take all his wristbands hes not guna be able to get in himself lol


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 07:28 AM~20544580
> *You will get nothing and like it!
> *


X2


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hey Team AZ... has anyone heard from Matt?? hit me up if you have recently or have his number


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 04:47 PM~20547826
> *Hey Team AZ... has anyone heard from Matt?? hit me up if you have recently or have his number
> *


all hit up.  the bikes built up and ready now.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 06:28 AM~20544580
> *You will get nothing and like it!
> *


 :angry: FINE


----------



## TonyO

Congrats to all of Team AZ this weekend for a great show.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

HERES ONE TO REP THE TEAM. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 18 2011, 02:58 AM~20576409
> *:wave:
> *


............ its alive! :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 20 2011, 10:22 AM~20593582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup joey


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

getting closer to paint now :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 20 2011, 05:51 PM~20595659
> *getting closer to paint now :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hell yeah... keep us posted!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 20 2011, 05:51 PM~20595659
> *getting closer to paint now :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what im talking about. kingmans going to be cracking soon.


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+May 20 2011, 06:25 PM~20595848-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah... keep us posted!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PASSIONATE63_@May 20 2011, 06:31 PM~20595901
> *thats what im talking about. kingmans going to be cracking soon.
> *



after taking 3rd with my members bike and seeing u guys it just got me more into finishing this for my son too. still at the paint shop but getting parts now too


----------



## rc4life

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 24 2011, 06:58 PM~20622051
> *ttt
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 24 2011, 08:14 PM~20622204
> *:0  :wow:
> *


Yep he comes in here too.... :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 24 2011, 11:37 PM~20624116
> *Yep he comes in here too....  :wow:
> *


Aye chit. I wonder how he's gonna react when he sees me with my FUCK ARPAIO shirt? :happysad:


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 25 2011, 01:07 AM~20624186
> * :happysad:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Beanerking1




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 25 2011, 02:47 PM~20627181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 25 2011, 02:47 PM~20627181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awwww shit.... another RollerZ bike.... :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 25 2011, 07:20 PM~20629205
> *Awwww shit.... another RollerZ bike....  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: yes sir!!!!!!!!!!!! trying to have it done for vegas


----------



## Beanerking1

john is getting down on this shit too!!!!!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 26 2011, 07:51 AM~20632255
> *john is getting down on this shit too!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BAD ASS COLOR COMBINATION :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@May 26 2011, 08:20 AM~20632401
> *DAMN BAD ASS COLOR COMBINATION   :thumbsup:
> *



thanks it still needs to be srtiped and leafed too. :biggrin: this is my lil boys too. 6 years old and he is telling me how he wants his bike...i love having them involved in the build. :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 26 2011, 08:23 AM~20632425
> *thanks it still needs to be srtiped and leafed too. :biggrin: this is my lil boys too. 6 years old and he is telling me how he wants his bike...i love having them involved in the build. :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see it finished


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 26 2011, 07:51 AM~20632255
> *john is getting down on this shit too!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice bRO!


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 26 2011, 08:55 AM~20632601
> *Very nice bRO!
> *



thanks brotha...hey i might have a small project for you too. i will hit you up soon for it to be done


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 26 2011, 07:51 AM~20632255
> *john is getting down on this shit too!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 25 2011, 01:07 AM~20624186
> *Aye chit. I wonder how he's gonna react when he sees me with my FUCK ARPAIO shirt? :happysad:
> *


ill fucking stab you


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 26 2011, 10:45 PM~20638437
> *ill fucking stab you
> *



Gators bitches better be wearing jimmys!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 27 2011, 12:42 AM~20638870
> *Gators bitches better be wearing jimmys!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 26 2011, 09:45 PM~20638437
> *ill fucking stab you
> *



Don't make me get Yustin after u :angry: .......... :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Still at the Chawp Shop putting in lates hours to get a car out...














Teaser pic........


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> Still at the Chawp Shop putting in lates hours to get a car out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaser pic........


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 27 2011, 12:42 AM~20638870
> *Gators bitches better be wearing jimmys!
> *











hno: hno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 28 2011, 01:47 AM~20645469
> *Still at the Chawp Shop putting in lates hours to get a car out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaser pic........
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

did you get that check ok daniel?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 29 2011, 01:43 AM~20647971
> *  did you get that check ok daniel?
> *


:inout:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 28 2011, 03:43 PM~20647971
> *  did you get that check ok daniel?
> *


Nothing man


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 28 2011, 08:59 PM~20649239
> *Nothing man
> *


for reals??? did you check the glendale addy? thats where i sent it to.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 29 2011, 01:18 PM~20651940
> *for reals??? did you check the glendale addy? thats where i sent it to.
> *


Ofcourse.............


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 29 2011, 03:16 PM~20652354
> *Ofcourse.............
> *


 :scrutinize: 

hope theres not another daniel arce in phoenix......

alright wendsday ill check with the bank and put a track on the check. make sure somone else dident get it because theres no excuse for them to of stalled almost two weeks without activity. i sent on the 17th so theres got to be somthing up with the system . :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

i don't think i like this new format....


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## ArtofLowriding

*Galaxy Wire Wheels Presents: "The Art of Lowriding" A Cultural Exhibition*: 1301 Grand Ave. Phx AZ 85007 June 3rd. & 4th. 6pm to 11pm. FREE 2 THE PUBLIC! Inviting All Clubs & Families.

_Made Possible by Antar's Sports Bistro, AZ Differential Specialist, Bragg's Pie Factory, DJ Joey T., El Break, Frank's Hydraulics, Grand Prix Auto Body, Impala Pros, Intruders C.C., JGC, JoJo's Detail, La Tolteca, Motorsports Showcase, Oaxaca's Reataurante y Cantina, Studio 8,Tino's Customs, TNT Metal Workz, TSS._


----------



## ArtofLowriding

*Galaxy Wire Wheels Presents: "The Art of Lowriding" A Cultural Exhibition*: 1301 Grand Ave. Phx AZ 85007 June 3rd. & 4th. 6pm to 11pm. FREE 2 THE PUBLIC! Inviting All Clubs & Families.

_Made Possible by Antar's Sports Bistro, AZ Differential Specialist, Bragg's Pie Factory, DJ Joey T., El Break, Frank's Hydraulics, Grand Prix Auto Body, Impala Pros, Intruders C.C., JGC, JoJo's Detail, La Tolteca, Motorsports Showcase, Oaxaca's Reataurante y Cantina, Studio 8,Tino's Customs, TNT Metal Workz, TSS._


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

oh yeah .. TNT MetalWorks is a sponsor!!!!!:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

ArtofLowriding;14113008[img said:


>


i loved that movie. it was really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

You going my trike will be on display


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

What??? Another tittie bar trip after the show???


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

childsplay69 said:


> What??? Another tittie bar trip after the show???


:naughty: Nah not for awhile. I needs my money.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> :naughty: Nah not for awhile. I needs my money.


so do the strippers..... they need their education.....


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

childsplay69 said:


> so do the strippers..... they need their education.....


Education is important. So........... :no: I cant do it.


----------



## shosten

New to the scene.. Started my second build today. Should be on the phoenix streets soon :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> You going my trike will be on display


wish i could roll out . but saving for lv.


shosten said:


> New to the scene.. Started my second build today. Should be on the phoenix streets soon :thumbsup:


welcome to the scene. post pics when you can.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

*Art Show on Lowrider Culture this pass friday. Took 4 1/2 hours to set up Lunch Money and 30 minutes to set up childs play and the orange trike.*


----------



## TonyO

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> *Art Show on Lowrider Culture this pass friday. Took 4 1/2 hours to set up Lunch Money and 30 minutes to set up childs play and the orange trike.*


It takes time to set up a world champion son


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Man did Orlando tell someone they can ride Chucky.....????

Hey if anyone is interested in displaying their bike, pedal car model car ect. for this event please contact me.. tell your peeps about it and be part of showing people outside the normal lowriding crowd what we are about... you will be asked to show your item in full display...

It is a real cool event, you get to meet alot of people and I hope we can continue this so everyone has a chance to display thier bikes or other item...


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

TonyO said:


> It takes time to set up a world champion son


 This guy. :loco:


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man did Orlando tell someone they can ride Chucky.....????
> 
> Hey if anyone is interested in displaying their bike, pedal car model car ect. for this event please contact me.. tell your peeps about it and be part of showing people outside the normal lowriding crowd what we are about... you will be asked to show your item in full display...
> 
> It is a real cool event, you get to meet alot of people and I hope we can continue this so everyone has a chance to display thier bikes or other item...





AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> This guy. :loco:


What event? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> This guy. :loco:


:roflmao:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

That orange trike is my favorite 3 wheeler ever ever ever.! :fool2:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> What event? :dunno:


The Art of Lowriding exibit... the one we were invited to u moron...


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

For those members that don't want to use a image code. here's the old layitlow image uploader use link below.

http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassssup Team... I going to be in Yuma at KrazyKutting incase anyone needss anything cutout... hit me up on PM...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Fresh off the waterjet, these are forks and soon to be handlebars... will also have crown , sprocket, and sissybars to match... If interested hit us up!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fresh off the waterjet, these are forks and soon to be handlebars... will also have crown , sprocket, and sissybars to match... If interested hit us up!!!


hey d did you get my message?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

CaliLifeStyle said:


> That orange trike is my favorite 3 wheeler ever ever ever.! :fool2:


:biggrin:


----------



## surferboy-870

hey chucky..........what's the dimensions on your dislay???????


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

PASSIONATE63 *surferboy-870*
:wave: it was cool meeting you at the phx show.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

surferboy-870 said:


> hey chucky..........what's the dimensions on your dislay???????


Like 5x5 ... making a new one cuz imma be getting a new bike for my son and that display is too big for me to carry it all


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

while i was chilling in my shop putting the blue t.o.c frame together with the trike kit i got for it, i glance around my shop and spot my faced forks laying on the ground collecting dust.then it suddenly dawns on me that theres already a bad ass trike in the next state over which sports the exzact same forks all done up. im not to sure how to go about this situation,obviously i dont want any drama started so please dont start none.

so what i am getting at is what should i do as far as the forks i have? what i need to know is if i just trade the forks for a set that hasent been duplicated or what? lmk on this cause it would realy help out on the situation. thanks homies. :happysad:

heres the fork on the homie paulies trike and the dup that i bought a year back.

paulies









the dups


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

PASSIONATE63 said:


> while i was chilling in my shop putting the blue t.o.c frame together with the trike kit i got for it, i glance around my shop and spot my faced forks laying on the ground collecting dust.then it suddenly dawns on me that theres already a bad ass trike in the next state over which sports the exzact same forks all done up. im not to sure how to go about this situation,obviously i dont want any drama started so please dont start none, i know that two people having the same faced forks is no way the same as two people having the same china bent forks.
> 
> with china forks it is un-nessesary and usless for some one to have the same style forks as the person clames and for them to start drama,because a majority of the lowrider bike population has the same forks.(just my 2 cent)
> but when two people have the same faced fork pattern its likly there will be drama, or some one who will reconize the fork from one bike and start drama with the owner of the other bike possibly stating that the owner copied or stole the other owners design or idea.(just my 2 cent)
> 
> so what i am getting at is what should i do as far as the forks i have? i dont want to start drama with paulie for the trike having the same fork because hes a cool dude and that trike deserves those forks,and i dont care whos forks were made or owned first. what i need to know is if i just trade the forks for a set that hasent been duplicated or what? lmk on this cause it would realy help out on the situation. thanks homies. :happysad:
> 
> heres the fork on the homie paulies trike and the dup that i bought a year back.
> 
> paulies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dups


those forks were from wicked metal works. it was a mass produced design. there are probably around 10 or more sets of those floating around somewhere. 
as far as paule, im sure he doesnt care. he's a good dude.


----------



## surferboy-870

PASSIONATE63 said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> PASSIONATE63 *surferboy-870*
> :wave: it was cool meeting you at the phx show.


 

:wave: u too


----------



## lesstime

PASSIONATE63 said:


> while i was chilling in my shop putting the blue t.o.c frame together with the trike kit i got for it, i glance around my shop and spot my faced forks laying on the ground collecting dust.then it suddenly dawns on me that theres already a bad ass trike in the next state over which sports the exzact same forks all done up. im not to sure how to go about this situation,obviously i dont want any drama started so please dont start none, i know that two people having the same faced forks is no way the same as two people having the same china bent forks.
> 
> with china forks it is un-nessesary and usless for some one to have the same style forks as the person clames and for them to start drama,because a majority of the lowrider bike population has the same forks.(just my 2 cent)
> but when two people have the same faced fork pattern its likly there will be drama, or some one who will reconize the fork from one bike and start drama with the owner of the other bike possibly stating that the owner copied or stole the other owners design or idea.(just my 2 cent)
> 
> so what i am getting at is what should i do as far as the forks i have? i dont want to start drama with paulie for the trike having the same fork because hes a cool dude and that trike deserves those forks,and i dont care whos forks were made or owned first. what i need to know is if i just trade the forks for a set that hasent been duplicated or what? lmk on this cause it would realy help out on the situation. thanks homies. :happysad:
> 
> heres the fork on the homie paulies trike and the dup that i bought a year back.
> 
> paulies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dups


 matt why dont you change them up a little??? if you dont have the tools to do let me know ill help you out


----------



## surferboy-870

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Like 5x5 ... making a new one cuz imma be getting a new bike for my son and that display is too big for me to carry it all


thanks..........................im buildin a display i just dont know what size to make it .......my bike is so long and ima have stantions and i want it to clear


----------



## TonyO

PASSIONATE63 said:


> while i was chilling in my shop putting the blue t.o.c frame together with the trike kit i got for it, i glance around my shop and spot my faced forks laying on the ground collecting dust.then it suddenly dawns on me that theres already a bad ass trike in the next state over which sports the exzact same forks all done up. im not to sure how to go about this situation,obviously i dont want any drama started so please dont start none, i know that two people having the same faced forks is no way the same as two people having the same china bent forks.
> 
> with china forks it is un-nessesary and usless for some one to have the same style forks as the person clames and for them to start drama,because a majority of the lowrider bike population has the same forks.(just my 2 cent)
> but when two people have the same faced fork pattern its likly there will be drama, or some one who will reconize the fork from one bike and start drama with the owner of the other bike possibly stating that the owner copied or stole the other owners design or idea.(just my 2 cent)
> 
> so what i am getting at is what should i do as far as the forks i have? i dont want to start drama with paulie for the trike having the same fork because hes a cool dude and that trike deserves those forks,and i dont care whos forks were made or owned first. what i need to know is if i just trade the forks for a set that hasent been duplicated or what? lmk on this cause it would realy help out on the situation. thanks homies. :happysad:
> 
> heres the fork on the homie paulies trike and the dup that i bought a year back.
> 
> paulies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dups


Paule's going to punch you in the face


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PASSIONATE63 said:


> while i was chilling in my shop putting the blue t.o.c frame together with the trike kit i got for it, i glance around my shop and spot my faced forks laying on the ground collecting dust.then it suddenly dawns on me that theres already a bad ass trike in the next state over which sports the exzact same forks all done up. im not to sure how to go about this situation,obviously i dont want any drama started so please dont start none, i know that two people having the same faced forks is no way the same as two people having the same china bent forks.
> 
> with china forks it is un-nessesary and usless for some one to have the same style forks as the person clames and for them to start drama,because a majority of the lowrider bike population has the same forks.(just my 2 cent)
> but when two people have the same faced fork pattern its likly there will be drama, or some one who will reconize the fork from one bike and start drama with the owner of the other bike possibly stating that the owner copied or stole the other owners design or idea.(just my 2 cent)
> 
> so what i am getting at is what should i do as far as the forks i have? i dont want to start drama with paulie for the trike having the same fork because hes a cool dude and that trike deserves those forks,and i dont care whos forks were made or owned first. what i need to know is if i just trade the forks for a set that hasent been duplicated or what? lmk on this cause it would realy help out on the situation. thanks homies. :happysad:
> 
> heres the fork on the homie paulies trike and the dup that i bought a year back.
> 
> paulies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dups
















TonyO said:


> Paule's going to punch you in the face


Quoted for the troooff.....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Quoted for the troooff.....



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## brownie_602

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fresh off the waterjet, these are forks and soon to be handlebars... will also have crown , sprocket, and sissybars to match... If interested hit us up!!!


DAMN THATS SICK HOW MUCH FOR ALL THAT SHIT U MENTIONED?


----------



## brownie_602

PASSIONATE63 said:


> while i was chilling in my shop putting the blue t.o.c frame together with the trike kit i got for it, i glance around my shop and spot my faced forks laying on the ground collecting dust.then it suddenly dawns on me that theres already a bad ass trike in the next state over which sports the exzact same forks all done up. im not to sure how to go about this situation,obviously i dont want any drama started so please dont start none.
> 
> so what i am getting at is what should i do as far as the forks i have? what i need to know is if i just trade the forks for a set that hasent been duplicated or what? lmk on this cause it would realy help out on the situation. thanks homies. :happysad:
> 
> heres the fork on the homie paulies trike and the dup that i bought a year back.
> 
> paulies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dups


IF U TRYNA GET RID OF THEM HIT ME UP ILL CHANGE THEM UP


----------



## 90rivimichael

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...


Kids bring your bikes to this show, and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bike will be the best out in th az, this show is for the kid 18under,
We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more, 
Mike VP Lowrider Style CC Glendale Az Chpt.


----------



## brownie_602

90rivimichael said:


> Kids bring your bikes to this show, and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bike will be the best out in th az, this show is for the kid 18under,
> We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more,
> Mike VP Lowrider Style CC Glendale Az Chpt.


SHIT I JUST TURNED 19


----------



## 90rivimichael

brownie_602 said:


> SHIT I JUST TURNED 19


 Contact Mike will see, if can make exception, number on flyers, text pic of bike, get rest of your members under 18 to this show ,


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

brownie_602 said:


> SHIT I JUST TURNED 19



You too!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> You too!


:shh:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

VERY GOOD SHOW TO GO TO. IVE BEEN SUPPORTING THIS SHOW TWO YEARS STRAIGHT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TonyO

Matching Crown. I'm getting a steering wheel, sissybar, and sprocket made to match this set as well:


----------



## ENCINAS




----------



## surferboy-870

how much for everything u mentioned???????????


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

surferboy-870 said:


> how much for everything u mentioned???????????


600 for complete set raw


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


:boink:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> :boink:


 :no: Not today.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :no: Not today.



:tears:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:RO~Chucky: said:


> :tears:


:boink:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> :boink:


Jaguars Strip Club Man!!!!! Call Jay and let's go! :boink:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Jaguars Strip Club Man!!!!! Call Jay and let's go! :boink:


There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)
CADILLAC JAY :RO~Chucky: AZ WAR CHIEF+

:rofl::naughty:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:no: I needs my money


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> :no: I needs my money


 :squint:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CADILLAC JAY said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)
> CADILLAC JAY :RO~Chucky: AZ WAR CHIEF+
> 
> :rofl::naughty:


 see Jays down!!!!


AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> :no: I needs my money


 Jays Got us this time!!!... so lets go fools!!!!


CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


 :fool2:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> see Jays down!!!!
> 
> Jays Got us this time!!!... so lets go fools!!!!
> 
> :fool2:



:finger:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger:


hey post up a pic of your bike homie


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> hey post up a pic of your bike homie


:squint: and if i don't want to.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

cool bike but wtf is that stuffed animal looking thing


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> cool bike but wtf is that stuffed animal looking thing


 My niece put that there so i just kept it. 
It also hides the big ass scratch on the fender. :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> My niece put that there so i just kept it.
> It also hides the big ass scratch on the fender. :happysad:



cool, just wanted to know if hats your theme of the bike....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> cool, just wanted to know if hats your theme of the bike....


 I don't have a theme to it. So i try to make it my own.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

.:wave:.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup RollerZ!


----------



## oneofakind

Headed to Phoenix in august any shows if so I might take my bike...will be staying in the south mountain area off of 31st I wanna take some pics of bikes hit me up see if we can set something up free of charge of course...!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

oneofakind said:


> Headed to Phoenix in august any shows if so I might take my bike...will be staying in the south mountain area off of 31st I wanna take some pics of bikes hit me up see if we can set something up free of charge of course...!


shit if you end up passin through kingman lmk. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

oneofakind said:


> Headed to Phoenix in august any shows if so I might take my bike...will be staying in the south mountain area off of 31st I wanna take some pics of bikes hit me up see if we can set something up free of charge of course...!


Shows will pop up when it gets closer to august. As for pictures theres plenty of bikes in valley to shoot.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:
























:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> Shows will pop up when it gets closer to august. As for pictures theres plenty of bikes in valley to shoot.


Than there should be plenty of bikes at our show. Hope to see you vatos there. Word is we're getting calls from Cali about it.


----------



## Green Goblin66

here is my bike, not finished yet


----------



## Green Goblin66

still took second at Guadalupe


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Green Goblin66 said:


> here is my bike, not finished yet





Green Goblin66 said:


> still took second at Guadalupe


nice bike,congratts homie,and welcome to lil.


----------



## Green Goblin66

PASSIONATE63 said:


> nice bike,congratts homie,and welcome to lil.


thanx bro:biggrin: your bike is pretty badass :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Green Goblin66 said:


> thanx bro:biggrin: your bike is pretty badass :thumbsup:


your welcome. thx, its come a long way. still in the minst of getting it ready for vegas.


----------



## Green Goblin66

good luck homie


----------



## Green Goblin66

i built a back fender for mine, im workin on the front one. tryin to get sinful wayz bike section off the ground


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Green Goblin66 said:


> here is my bike, not finished yet


Nice bike homie... very clean... hit me up if. Need any custom parts or paint job homie


----------



## Green Goblin66

thanx homie will do... if you know anyone who needs custom fiberglass work hit me up


----------



## Green Goblin66

im trying to find a name for it, one that goes with murals of skulls and girls any suggestions?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Post some close ups of ur bike homie...


----------



## Green Goblin66

my bike is apart right now im gonna wet sand it and get it leafed and muraled :tears: i think ill call it dirty deeds or blood bath


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Green Goblin66 said:


> my bike is apart right now im gonna wet sand it and get it leafed and muraled :tears: i think ill call it dirty deeds or blood bath



either one of those names are cool... whos doing the leafing and murals??


----------



## Green Goblin66

this dude down here named dino he puts a lot of detail in his work :wow:


----------



## Green Goblin66

he did all of that  and a lot more:thumbsup:


----------



## Green Goblin66

i think this one is very detailed he did on an elco THE BLUE DEMON


----------



## lilwill1999

15$ cars bikes and hop "KING OF THE STREETS "GOT 15 CATEGORY 1ST & 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW. BEST PAINT. BEST AUDIO .BEST BIKE.BEST MOTOR .BEST INTERIOR.MOST MEMBERS.HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 5209070432


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I HATE THE NEW LIL :machinegun::finger:

What's up az


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Green Goblin66 said:


> he did all of that  and a lot more:thumbsup:



that dude gets down..


----------



## Green Goblin66

thats the reason i am having him do my bike i dont mind the price either


----------



## Green Goblin66

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I HATE THE NEW LIL :machinegun::finger:
> 
> What's up az


go in the right hand bottom corner and select og style


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Green Goblin66 said:


> thats the reason i am having him do my bike i dont mind the price either


im curious now. whats he charge for each mural?


----------



## Green Goblin66

ive known him for a while so he told me $125-$150 for leafing and striping on the whole bike so prices may change it really depends what you want done. you would really have to talk with him on price


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Green Goblin66 said:


> ive known him for a while so he told me $125-$150 for leafing striping and murals on the whole bike so prices may change it really depends what you want done. you would really have to talk with him on price


i know one fellow charged me 400 as for the mural work i asked about. but never got it done in time for phx show. thinking after vegas about getting some murals on dragon heart


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PASSIONATE63 said:


> im curious now. whats he charge for each mural?





Green Goblin66 said:


> ive known him for a while so he told me $125-$150 for leafing striping and murals on the whole bike so prices may change it really depends what you want done. you would really have to talk with him on price


Hit up Cadillac Jay from RollerZ, hes real good doing murals...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _


_We want to thank: Phoenique Classics CC, Sophisticated Few CC, Slow Lane CC, Dukes CC, Majestics CC, Redeemed CC, Knights Image CC, Respectfully Rolling CC, Life CC, New Image CC, Spirit CC, Toda Madre CC, Viejitos CC, Silent Breeze CC, Desert Life CC, Old School CC, Intruders CC, Rollerz Only CC, Phoenix Prime CC, Nokturnal CC and all the solo riderz that came out to support us!!!!!!_
_It was so packed and we where so busy we might have missed somebody. Please forgive us if we did......_
_We want to thank Jose Cortez for being our DJ and doing a excellent job!!!! Plus shout out to IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE for shooting the show!!! And special thanks to the ACA for being there! You know joining the ACA just about guarantees you a show!_
_The Lowrider Bikes came out in force and we expect double that next year! Now we want to bring all this to out the Phoenix Prime event and show the same love to the Homie's out there! So please everybody lets post this event on Myspace, Facebook, Twitter everywhere!!!! Promote! Promote! Promote! Lets make "The Cruising For The Cause" one of the biggest events ever!!!!_:thumbsup:









　
　
_Now here go a few pic's of the show done by the one & only OG FELONY!!!!!_























































_GOODTIMES!!!!_


----------



## Green Goblin66

anyone have a 12" or a pedal car for sale. i want to build one for my little bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Green Goblin66 said:


> anyone have a 12" or a pedal car for sale. i want to build one for my little bro


TonyO has tons of lil tigers... hit him up


----------



## Green Goblin66

PASSIONATE63 said:


> i know one fellow charged me 400 as for the mural work i asked about. but never got it done in time for phx show. thinking after vegas about getting some murals on dragon heart


what kind of murals? Dino does great dragon murals.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:inout:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:ninja:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Chapter: Phx Az _
_Owner: Valentine :thumbsup:_


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

STILL WORKING ON IT. BUT ITS ON THE NET NOW.
http://phoenixkustomsbc.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Progress Pics.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## Green Goblin66

car looks good bro


----------



## LIL PHX

Here is another show for AZ!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PASSIONATE63 said:


> STILL WORKING ON IT. BUT ITS ON THE NET NOW.
> http://phoenixkustomsbc.weebly.com/index.html


 nice site, looking good bud.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

PedaLScraperZ said:


> nice site, looking good bud.


thx homie. im working on the forums now.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:RO~Chucky: said:


>


:thumbsup:Looks Good!


----------



## SNAPPER818

:RO~Chucky: said:


>


datss a firme paintjob homie...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CADILLAC JAY said:


> :thumbsup:Looks Good!





SNAPPER818 said:


> datss a firme paintjob homie...


Thx homies.... I layed down the primer, ground coat, and base... Chawps did the hard shit like the kandy and clear...


----------



## Green Goblin66

how much will it cost me to get some laser cut forks dipped in chrome and some handle bars chromed


----------



## Green Goblin66

you guys hear about tha casy anthony shit?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

NEW PHX MEMBERS!


----------



## Green Goblin66

wats up chucky


----------



## lilwill1999

*THIS SAT 15$ cars bikes and hop "KING OF THE STREETS "GOT 15 CATEGORY 1ST & 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW. BEST PAINT. BEST AUDIO .BEST BIKE.BEST MOTOR .BEST INTERIOR.MOST MEMBERS.HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 5209070432*


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Green Goblin66 said:


> wats up chucky



what up homie...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## TonyO

Got this for sale. Lookin to get $75. Its a 26" beach cruizer I figure its better to sell local, not worth shipping something so big and bulky:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up fookers:fool2:


----------



## danny chawps

TonyO said:


> Got this for sale. Lookin to get $75. Its a 26" beach cruizer I figure its better to sell local, not worth shipping something so big and bulky:


daaaaaaaam looks like you got it out of the titanic :happysad:, , i bet youll get more painted


----------



## Green Goblin66

does anybody local have a 68 or 72 spoke 16" front rim for under $40?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*does anyone know how to contact the paz brothers?*


----------



## Clown Confusion

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *does anyone know how to contact the paz brothers?*


http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001797354884


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Clown Confusion said:


> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001797354884


do you got his phone number?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> do you got his phone number?


 Hit up RO Chucky


----------



## brownie_602

does any body knw where they sell twisted pipe locally for like fences n shit like that kuz i wanna start workin on my trike frame n i wanna buy the pipe already twisted i can bent it n shit my self


----------



## Raguness

Try Glendale Iron look them up I'm too lazy to.



brownie_602 said:


> does any body knw where they sell twisted pipe locally for like fences n shit like that kuz i wanna start workin on my trike frame n i wanna buy the pipe already twisted i can bent it n shit my self


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup homies... me and tonyo are on our way to LA... if you are going hit us up man!


----------



## NEMESIS 1966

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *does anyone know how to contact the paz brothers?*


 [email protected]


----------



## NEMESIS 1966

[email protected]


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

whatup homie... !!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Got my tires from TonyO and put them on and have to say they are pretty good... pretty strong, color of the walls are good... Hit him up if you need some tires, tell him what size and color combo he will hook you up...


----------



## TonyO

Whatup Team AZ :wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

[


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CADILLAC JAY said:


> [


whatup Jay!!!!

This show is a must.......


----------



## TonyO

CADILLAC JAY said:


> [


Hell yeah I'm going back to Superior again. You and Adrian going to exhibit this time?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> Hell yeah I'm going back to Superior again. You and Adrian going to exhibit this time?


 I vote we should.... yes Yuma has a vote


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I sold it


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> I sold it



sold what?? your soul????


----------



## TonyO

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> I sold it


Sold your trike? WTF?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> I sold it



:twak::buttkick::dunno:


----------



## uso cc avondaleaz

wassup chucky i need some custom parts for my trike im getting ready for vegas


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

uso cc avondale said:


> wassup chucky i need some custom parts for my trike im getting ready for vegas


 Alonzo??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

uso cc avondale said:


> wassup chucky i need some custom parts for my trike im getting ready for vegas


hit me up, 480 339 9432... just let me know what your looking for... vegas is closer than you think when it comes to cutting and plating...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

my floor after we removed the two layers of amature lanolem that were layed down. the whole floor was damaged not from dry rot but from a water leakage that sprung under the floor.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT


----------



## smiley602

WHATS GOOD FELLAS DO YOU GUYS KNOW WERE I CAN FIND THE MINI AIR BAGS FOR A BIKE THAT I AM GONNA PURCHASE FROM PASSIONATE63 ? OR A HYDRAULIC SETUP? I WANNA BE LIKE YOU GUYS WHEN I GROW UP :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD FELLAS DO YOU GUYS KNOW WERE I CAN FIND THE MINI AIR BAGS FOR A BIKE THAT I AM GONNA PURCHASE FROM PASSIONATE63 ? OR A HYDRAULIC SETUP? I WANNA BE LIKE YOU GUYS WHEN I GROW UP :biggrin:


 Give me some time, might be comming up with cylinders and pumps that we can use on bikes... keep u guys posted


----------



## smiley602

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Give me some time, might be comming up with cylinders and pumps that we can use on bikes... keep u guys posted


 Hell yeah thanks bro good looking out.


----------



## smiley602

Ttt for the AZ team


----------



## brownie_602

who knw what size sheet metal i need to weld my frame i welded it with some i had in the back yard but i think its too thin


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

brownie_602 said:


> who knw what size sheet metal i need to weld my frame i welded it with some i had in the back yard but i think its too thin


 18 to 20 gauge should be fine


----------



## brownie_602

:RO~Chucky: said:


> 18 to 20 gauge should be fine


ok thx ima buy some tomorrow


----------



## TonyO

*
TNT Will be there with a vendor booth *:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> *TNT Will be there with a vendor booth *:wave:


 We will have two parts to sell.... one is this stupid pan for a stroller that sum sucker paid for


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TonyO said:


> *
> TNT Will be there with a vendor booth *:wave:


nice. a shaded spot for me! Can i bring out some engraving to display with you guys? thats if i have anything that weekend.


:RO~Chucky: said:


> We will have two parts to sell.... one is this stupid pan for a stroller that sum sucker paid for


 How much? my homie for mexico need one.


----------



## TonyO

CADILLAC JAY said:


> nice. a shaded spot for me! Can i bring out some engraving to display with you guys? thats if i have anything that weekend.
> How much? my homie for mexico need one.


Yes sir bring out some engraving samples. I'll have the pop up canopy we can all post up at the booth as our spot for the show.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CADILLAC JAY said:


> nice. a shaded spot for me! Can i bring out some engraving to display with you guys? thats if i have anything that weekend. How much? my homie for mexico need one.


 Hahaha... nah it was a joke for someone on here... TonyO jacked him for his stroller pan...


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hahaha... nah it was a joke for someone on here... TonyO jacked him for his stroller pan...


:nono: :twak:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> :nono: :twak:


 Raguness said he will kick over every bike that has the name TonyO on it....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Dam I didn't see Raul at work tonight


----------



## TonyO

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Dam I didn't see Raul at work tonight


Tell him I got his stroller pan. I'll leave it with Chucky next time I see him.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> Tell him I got his stroller pan. I'll leave it with Chucky next time I see him.


 Word on the streets is he is walking to tombstone carrying his bike kicking boots....


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Word on the streets is he is walking to tombstone carrying his bike kicking boots....


:twak:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Guys hit me up for any last min custom parts or plating... going to the shop this weekend.....


----------



## Raguness

who you calling sucka???:machinegun:



:RO~Chucky: said:


> We will have two parts to sell.... one is this stupid pan for a stroller that sum sucker paid for


----------



## Raguness

Its cause i'm working and your goofing around homie. :twak::biggrin:



LINCOLNSAL said:


> Dam I didn't see Raul at work tonight


----------



## Raguness

And anything with RO Chucky bwahaha!!



:RO~Chucky: said:


> Word on the streets is he is walking to tombstone carrying his bike kicking boots....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Raguness said:


> And anything with RO Chucky bwahaha!!


  I thought we were homies too...........


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

whatup AZ... here in Yuma kutting some parts out... will post some pics tomorrow... if you guys need anything hit me up...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD FELLAS DO YOU GUYS KNOW WERE I CAN FIND THE MINI AIR BAGS FOR A BIKE THAT I AM GONNA PURCHASE FROM PASSIONATE63 ? OR A HYDRAULIC SETUP? I WANNA BE LIKE YOU GUYS WHEN I GROW UP :biggrin:


This is what we created so far homie.... ill post prices as soon as i get a final price....

Ok another Chucky design haha... We are gonna be seling forks w cylinders soon, so i designed our first one.... ( keep in mind cylinders will sill need to be tapped where the lines go and where it mounts to forks).. Based on the design of the forks i will be making the complete set of matching parts... Included will be two piece bottom forks, handlebars, steertube, crown, handlebars, sissybars, and sprocket....We will post prices of these complete forks soon...


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

TonyO said:


> Yes sir bring out some engraving samples. I'll have the pop up canopy we can all post up at the booth as our spot for the show.


 I say we all post up across from Tony O. Leave him all alone in his booth while we point and laugh.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> I say we all post up across from Tony O. Leave him all alone in his booth while we point and laugh.


 That's what I'm gonna be doing........


----------



## TonyO

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> I say we all post up across from Tony O. Leave him all alone in his booth while we point and laugh.





:RO~Chucky: said:


> That's what I'm gonna be doing........


:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## CHUCKS66

Anybody know when that model car / Pedal car show is .. cant find the flyer ? they handed them out at the phoenix civic show? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602

:RO~Chucky: said:


> This is what we created so far homie.... ill post prices as soon as i get a final price....
> 
> Ok another Chucky design haha... We are gonna be seling forks w cylinders soon, so i designed our first one.... ( keep in mind cylinders will sill need to be tapped where the lines go and where it mounts to forks).. Based on the design of the forks i will be making the complete set of matching parts... Included will be two piece bottom forks, handlebars, steertube, crown, handlebars, sissybars, and sprocket....We will post prices of these complete forks soon...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOW MUCH FOR JUST THE CYLINDERS?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

smiley602 said:


> THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOW MUCH FOR JUST THE CYLINDERS?


 Those are just small car cyliders... we can sell a pair for 70 as is or 100 fabbed up with bolts so you can mount on a pair of sectioned forks...


----------



## PHXKSTM

CHUCKS66 said:


> Anybody know when that model car / Pedal car show is .. cant find the flyer ? they handed them out at the phoenix civic show? :biggrin:


 Oct 29. In San tan valley


----------



## CHUCKS66

thanks homie!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PHXKSTM said:


> Oct 29. In San tan valley


 Thanks for the update homie


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

PHXKSTM said:


> Oct 29. In San tan valley


Just Checked there website. Shows Canceled


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Fuck balls.......


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TNT will have a booth up for the superior show selling some inventory... hit us up


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> TNT will have a booth up for the superior show selling some inventory... hit us up


Nice Work :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Justin-Az said:


> Nice Work :thumbsup:


are you going to the show Justin???


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> are you going to the show Justin???


Not the Superior show but I plan on going to yalls Rollerz show next month on Litchfield rd. Those parts look badass.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Justin-Az said:


> Not the Superior show but I plan on going to yalls Rollerz show next month on Litchfield rd. Those parts look badass.


Cool... come out and talk to some people.. get out of your cave man...


----------



## TonyO

Justin-Az said:


> Not the Superior show but I plan on going to yalls Rollerz show next month on Litchfield rd. Those parts look badass.


Thanks bro the sprockets are stainless steel. Price raw is $50 polishing will only be about $15 to $20 and it'll be show worthy. I'm going to have Cadillac Jay get down on engraving a couple of them.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> Thanks bro the sprockets are stainless steel. Price raw is $50 polishing will only be about $15 to $20 and it'll be show worthy. I'm going to have Cadillac Jay get down on engraving a couple of them.


I see your internet works.... so go get my hat and put it in your truck fooker!


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I see your internet works.... so go get my hat and put it in your truck fooker!


The hat is in there but you never sent me that spreadsheet I need!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> The hat is in there but you never sent me that spreadsheet I need!


It wont let me send it... it keeps saying unidentified file.. then my comp freezes... so ill take my laptop and transfer it to your flashdrive


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> It wont let me send it... it keeps saying unidentified file.. then my comp freezes... so ill take my laptop and transfer it to your flashdrive


ok cool


----------



## Justin-Az

TonyO said:


> Thanks bro the sprockets are stainless steel. Price raw is $50 polishing will only be about $15 to $20 and it'll be show worthy. I'm going to have Cadillac Jay get down on engraving a couple of them.


Thanks for the info man and the price seems good, I dont have a bikeyet though but I do plan to build one. I been looking at Cadillac Jays thread too and hes getting sick with the engraving and airbrushing.


----------



## smiley602

:RO~Chucky: said:


> TNT will have a booth up for the superior show selling some inventory... hit us up


ILL STOP BY YOUR BOOTH AND PROBABLY PICK UP ONE OF THOSE SPROCKETS AND WHAT IS THAT UNDER THE FIRST SPROCKET


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

smiley602 said:


> ILL STOP BY YOUR BOOTH AND PROBABLY PICK UP ONE OF THOSE SPROCKETS AND WHAT IS THAT UNDER THE FIRST SPROCKET


 Steering wheel... has to be bent up and have grips put on


----------



## Justin-Az

TEAM AZ TTT


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Team az mother fers.......


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Have pedals ready to ship as soon as mon... Weekend only sale.. 140 chrome and engraved, 110 chromed... paypal ready.. roughly about 5 dollars to ship... hit me up


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Have a sprocket chromed ready to be placed on your bike.. 60 dollars.. paypal ready


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM

You guys ready for Vegas? Wish Phoenix Kustoms was going to rep big. But the phoenix members will be at tour de fat again this yr. 

PK has a new Devil Bike busting out soon
heard we lost a member but gained two


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

PHXKSTM said:


> You guys ready for Vegas? Wish Phoenix Kustoms was going to rep big. But the phoenix members will be at tour de fat again this yr.
> 
> PK has a new Devil Bike busting out soon
> heard we lost a member but gained two


ill be reppin there


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Carnage


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Carnage


 Carnage will kill anything in semi... Paz Bros Promise nikka


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Oh shit I bet u can't beat my china made radical wahahaha


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Oh shit I bet u can't beat my china made radical wahahaha


 Prolly not :sad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Oh shit I bet u can't beat my china made radical wahahaha


you going to vegas sal?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PASSIONATE63 said:


> you going to vegas sal?


 No


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LINCOLNSAL said:


> No


damn, maybe next year?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

on my way to this show tomarrow. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/304382-happytimes-events-viva-tropicana-car-show.html


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITE U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







​


----------



## surferboy-870

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Oh shit I bet u can't beat my china made radical wahahaha



what happened to the trike with tha scissor lift.............and lil moco ????????:dunno:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

surferboy-870 said:


> what happened to the trike with tha scissor lift.............and lil moco ????????:dunno:


 Well I need to find 3 7inch monitors for that trike kit and lil moco isM.I.A


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Well I need to find 3 7inch monitors for that trike kit and lil moco isM.I.A


 Hurry and buy those monitors, the Paz Bros are waiting niggy


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Well I need to find 3 7inch monitors for that trike kit and lil moco isM.I.A


im slapping a 15" monitor on the back of mine with a boss 7"monitor/dvd/mp3/cd player in the seats back rest.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hurry and buy those monitors, the Paz Bros are waiting niggy


 I know niggy I already talked to Sal


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PASSIONATE63 said:


> im slapping a 15" monitor on the back of mine with a boss 7"monitor/dvd/mp3/cd player in the seats back rest.


 I'm not a baller like u player


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I'm not a baller like u player


thas cause you a sukah..... brah.


hahaha jus playin waddup sal


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I'm not a baller like u player


WASUP SAL !!!! :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PedaLScraperZ said:


> thas cause you a sukah..... brah.hahaha jus playin waddup sal


 I give u $500 for Blue Crush brah.....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

D-ice69 said:


> WASUP SAL !!!! :wave:


 What's up jeffy since u goin to vegas just drive another 4 hrs to phoenix


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What's up jeffy since u goin to vegas just drive another 4 hrs to phoenix


i would love to but it,s are president that rent the car for are staying and i dont we will think have time for that !!! but next year i,ll see you for soure i have full of show i want to go in the usa like woodland and other one and of course at the end vegas !!!!!
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## jsobera

Any pedal cars in az for sale


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

jsobera said:


> Any pedal cars in az for sale


 My USO check craigslist


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I give u $500 for Blue Crush brah.....


hell yea but you gotta fly me and the bike out to you for the sale.. i will not ship it


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Ship it UPS brah......


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Ship it UPS brah......


nah brah.. i gota deliver it personnally with an all expense paid trip to go with it


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Ok I'm gonna mail you your plane ticket round trip brah


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

sweet brah, c ya soon


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

1ST PLACE at the tropicana lowrider car and bike show.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PASSIONATE63 said:


> 1ST PLACE at the tropicana lowrider car and bike show.Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 Congrats bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

D-ice69 said:


> i would love to but it,s are president that rent the car for are staying and i dont we will think have time for that !!! but next year i,ll see you for soure i have full of show i want to go in the usa like woodland and other one and of course at the end vegas !!!!!
> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


dont forget viva tropicana lowrider car show in laughlin nv on september 30th to october 3rd next year.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Congrats bro


thanks sal


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PASSIONATE63 said:


> 1ST PLACE at the tropicana lowrider car and bike show.Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 Cut ur hair hippie.... hahaha


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Cut ur hair hippie.... hahaha


:roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup Team... You guys should be proud... AZ kept the Trike of the year title with TonyOs LunchMoney... congrates to my fellow RollerZ TonyO and John for One Luv radical 12 inch from RollerZ Only... RollerZ Only home of the 2011 BOTY & TOTY... RFFR


----------



## TonyO

Whatup playas :wave: Congrats to Team AZ for holding it down and taking multiple trophies and awards. 1st and 2nd place 20" Radical bikes, TOTY, and many more


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:thumbsup:


----------



## 51gjr

some old pic.


----------



## 51gjr

and some new pic.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

51gjr said:


> some old pic.


 Holy Shit.... Its the Legend!!!...... cool pics BTW!


----------



## TonyO

51gjr said:


> and some new pic.


Inferno II is going to be bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

51gjr said:


> some old pic.


1st ever Independant Rear Suspension on a trike :thumbsup:

Lunch Money is forever going to be the trike to beat because of that suspension, no other trike will ever win the title with an FNR china rear axle ever again :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> 1st ever Independant Rear Suspension on a trike :thumbsup:Lunch Money is forever going to be the trike to beat because of that suspension, no other trike will ever win the title with an FNR china rear axle ever again :thumbsup:


 Ill give u 20 bucks for that rear suspension... cash money........ and Inferno II is gonna be the shit.... and hopefully Ghost of Pearls too :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

If it's too long then your too old. Rock out homie and congrats on the win. 


:RO~Chucky: said:


> Cut ur hair hippie.... hahaha


----------



## Raguness

Sal we both know thats a bad idea. LOL


LINCOLNSAL said:


> Ship it UPS brah......


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Raguness said:


> Sal we both know thats a bad idea. LOL


rauls back in this motherfucker!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Raguness said:


> Sal we both know thats a bad idea. LOL


 It would never get here cuz of slow ass unloaders like u haha......how about them Patriots btw


----------



## Raguness

you say slow I say careful. and fuck them pats. and fuck steroid steve. 



LINCOLNSAL said:


> It would never get here cuz of slow ass unloaders like u haha......how about them Patriots btw


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Ill give u 20 bucks for that rear suspension... cash money........ and Inferno II is gonna be the shit.... and hopefully Ghost of Pearls too :thumbsup:


ghost of pearls coming back?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Raguness said:


> If it's too long then your too old. Rock out homie and congrats on the win.


 thanks homie.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

JUSTDEEZ said:


> ghost of pearls coming back?


 Maybe, maybe a certain person that built a chucky bike will be pattering it out.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Maybe, maybe a certain person that built a chucky bike will be pattering it out.....


interesting. we did some graphic design work for the owner years ago. always wondered what happened to it


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

JUSTDEEZ said:


> interesting. we did some graphic design work for the owner years ago. always wondered what happened to it


 Its safe, hopefully we can bring it back to life....


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Maybe, maybe a certain person that built a chucky bike will be pattering it out.....


Throw some flake on that bitch along with the patterns. Im glad to see Chucky getting props on his patterns now.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Justin-Az said:


> Throw some flake on that bitch along with the patterns. Im glad to see Chucky getting props on his patterns now.


 Nikka still owes me a paint yob


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Nikka still owes me a paint yob


 U get an old chucky special.... rattle can hahahaha


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> U get an old chucky special.... rattle can hahahaha


Somebody oughta build a patina bike, I been reading the VW sites and the patina cars and hoodrides are sick, I just wonder if the style could be used on a bike also.


----------



## Justin-Az

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Nikka still owes me a paint yob


 I know he can paint as he the one that laid the patterns on my old car, hopefully he can clear my new car after I add some patina to it too.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:RO~Chucky: said:


> U get an old chucky special.... rattle can hahahaha


  mas puto


----------



## surferboy-870

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Ill give u 20 bucks for that rear suspension... cash money........ and Inferno II is gonna be the shit.... and hopefully Ghost of Pearls too :thumbsup:



20!!!! u crazy .................that suspension's worth maybe 10


----------



## surferboy-870

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Nikka still owes me a paint yob




u got those monitors yet ....................if not my dads got the hook-up .................you got his number


----------



## TonyO

JUSTDEEZ said:


> ghost of pearls coming back?


Coming back as a TNT sponsored car.


----------



## TonyO

surferboy-870 said:


> 20!!!! u crazy .................that suspension's worth maybe 10


:scrutinize:


----------



## lilmikew86

TonyO said:


> 1st ever Independant Rear Suspension on a trike :thumbsup:
> 
> Lunch Money is forever going to be the trike to beat because of that suspension, no other trike will ever win the title with an FNR china rear axle ever again :thumbsup:


sorry bro not the first but its dope tho


----------



## TonyO

lilmikew86 said:


> sorry bro not the first but its dope tho


It was the first on a lowrider bike. The second one was on Professor X the third one was on Resident Evil.


----------



## lilmikew86

mabe first second n third posted and shown but theres alot of stuff out there that never gets posted or shown i got the idea for mine from a trike i think 1999 n started mine in 04 .always wanted it but never had the stuff to do it till then


----------



## lilmikew86

also lunch money is very nice


----------



## TonyO

lilmikew86 said:


> also lunch money is very nice


Thanks bro. You still workin on your bike?


----------



## lilmikew86

TonyO said:


> Thanks bro. You still workin on your bike?


yeah even took it out to the woodland lrm show this past september


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Im gonna be in Phoenix this weekend. Whats a good place to get some food.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Im gonna be in Phoenix this weekend. Whats a good place to get some food.


Garcias on 35th ave and Mcdowell...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Garcias on 35th ave and Mcdowell...


any suggestions?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> any suggestions?


any combo plate..... hahaha.... nah they have good food and they give you tons of it


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> any combo plate..... hahaha.... nah they have good food and they give you tons of it


tons of :fool2::sprint:

I hope its close im going to be by missouri ave. in some resort.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> tons of :fool2::sprint:I hope its close im going to be by missouri ave. in some resort.


 Man I kno u have GPS... google it... its good food...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

I'll take you word on that bro.
if i get the runs fyl. :squint:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Garcias on 35th ave and Mcdowell...


i got to admit that place was pretty good bro. 
carnitas de puerco. :thumbsup:
and az is to fuckin hot.


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i got to admit that place was pretty good bro.
> carnitas de puerco. :thumbsup:
> and az is to fuckin hot.


Hell yeah Garcias is the bomb to eat at. But ONLY that location because its the OG location with the OG owners, the bootleg locations suck balls. :nosad:

The chicken quesadilla is huge, pretty much the size of half a large pizza. The taco salads are the bomb too :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TonyO said:


> Hell yeah Garcias is the bomb to eat at. But ONLY that location because its the OG location with the OG owners, the bootleg locations suck balls. :nosad:The chicken quesadilla is huge, pretty much the size of half a large pizza. The taco salads are the bomb too :thumbsup:


 Ponchos is better central and baseline


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> Hell yeah Garcias is the bomb to eat at. But ONLY that location because its the OG location with the OG owners, the bootleg locations suck balls. :nosad:
> 
> The chicken quesadilla is huge, pretty much the size of half a large pizza. The taco salads are the bomb too :thumbsup:



One of my co-workers got the taco salad. 
it looked fuckin delicious. Im coming back to az in a couple of weeks.
I'll bring some $ for some parts, if everything goes good.


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> One of my co-workers got the taco salad.
> it looked fuckin delicious. Im coming back to az in a couple of weeks.
> I'll bring some $ for some parts, if everything goes good.


Hell yeah I recommend the taco salad. The chicken quesadilla will give you a good run too, its pretty much almost a pound of chicken and almost half pound of cheese hno:

Yeah let RO Chucky know when you're down and let me know if you want any parts.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> Hell yeah I recommend the taco salad. The chicken quesadilla will give you a good run too, its pretty much almost a pound of chicken and almost half pound of cheese hno:
> 
> Yeah let RO Chucky know when you're down and let me know if you want any parts.



:cheesy: chicken.!

yea fur'sure i'll let you guys know as time gets closer. 
i might end up moving over here because of work.


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :cheesy: chicken.!
> 
> yea fur'sure i'll let you guys know as time gets closer.
> i might end up moving over here because of work.


What kind of work do you do? Yeah I'm sure the hot ass temps PHX gets suck ass compared to the temps in Riverside.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Any shows comin up?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

I'm a cpa for Foley & lardner. :naughty:
hell yea i don't even like riverside im used to living by the beach. :squint:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I'm a cpa for Foley & lardner. :naughty:hell yea i don't even like riverside im used to living by the beach. :squint:


 Welcome to Az bro


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Welcome to Az bro


not yet homie. 
if work keeps sending me down to az im going to have no choice.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CaliLifeStyle said:


> not yet homie. if work keeps sending me down to az im going to have no choice.


 Cool bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> not yet homie. if work keeps sending me down to az im going to have no choice.


 AzLifeStyle? Hahahahaha


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> AzLifeStyle? Hahahahaha


You trying to be a funny guy or wa. :squint:




















:bowrofl:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:RO~Chucky: said:


> AzLifeStyle? Hahahahaha


 That's kinda what I was thinkin


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> AzLifeStyle? Hahahahaha


:roflmao:


----------



## oneofakind

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Garcias on 35th ave and Mcdowell...


 What about Petes there's only 3 on the world and there all in Phoenix go there everytime we go to Phoenix nobody has better fish and chips..!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## TonyO

oneofakind said:


> What about Petes there's only 3 on the world and there all in Phoenix go there everytime we go to Phoenix nobody has better fish and chips..!


I've never been there I'll have to try it


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

oneofakind said:


>


 Petes is hella bomb, old school, just cash niggy! Sal is right too, Southside Panchos is the shit, used to run the same scam in high school at the take out window, would say my mom just picked up her order but forgot her chips and salsa... Big ass bag of chips and salsa for free Niggy!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Petes is hella bomb, old school, just cash niggy! Sal is right too, Southside Panchos is the shit, used to run the same scam in high school at the take out window, would say my mom just picked up her order but forgot her chips and salsa... Big ass bag of chips and salsa for free Niggy!


:roflmao:


----------



## surferboy-870

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Petes is hella bomb, old school, just cash niggy! Sal is right too, Southside Panchos is the shit, used to run the same scam in high school at the take out window, would say my mom just picked up her order but forgot her chips and salsa... Big ass bag of chips and salsa for free Niggy!



Nice ...........i like your style


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

surferboy-870 said:


> Nice ...........i like your style


 Don't try now, they started training their staff on this scam... hahaha


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Don't try now, they started training their staff on this scam... hahaha


:roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT Az........ anyone building anything new???


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

No cuz u don't wanna paint my chit nikka :happysad:


----------



## TonyO

I'll be reppin AZ everywhere I go now with our new patches.

6 down about another dozen to go :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LINCOLNSAL said:


> No cuz u don't wanna paint my chit nikka :happysad:


 What shit nikka? None of ur projects are ready for paint nikka!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> I'll be reppin AZ everywhere I go now with our new patches.6 down about another dozen to go :happysad:


Ones crooked...


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Ones crooked...


Thats cuz the shirt is crooked in the lineup


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Got my plane tickets for the 16th on November to Phoenix. uffin:
as time gets closer i'm going to find out how busy im going to be.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

AzLifeStyle!...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> AzLifeStyle!...


:roflmao: you a funny guy.














:finger:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :roflmao: you a funny guy.:finger:


Cmon az's not bad!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

On our way to Texas!....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> On our way to Texas!....


goodluck. :thumbsup:
TEAM CHUCKY.!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> goodluck. :thumbsup:TEAM CHUCKY.!


 We will save you a spot on the team when u move to az!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> We will save you a spot on the team when u move to az!


Do i need non-spinning pedals. :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Do i need non-spinning pedals. :happysad:


 Only if u wanna take home trophies nikka!...


----------



## Clown Confusion

:RO~Chucky: said:


> We will save you a spot on the team when u move to az!


it dont matter bro i win whit my walmart pedals


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Only if u wanna take home trophies nikka!...


i don't go for the trophys. :nono:

i go for the bitches. :naughty:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Only if u wanna take home trophies nikka!...


 hey d who did the twisted trim on the front fender of chucky?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PASSIONATE63 said:


> hey d who did the twisted trim on the front fender of chucky?


 Paz Bros Ofcourse.... some bad ass Mo Fos


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Paz Bros Ofcourse.... some bad ass Mo Fos


damn, going to have to get with them for some trims.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> On our way to Texas!....


Yeah thanks for ALL the driving you did buddy 2.5 hours out of 40  I'm gonna have to post Drunk Chucky pics :twak:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> Yeah thanks for ALL the driving you did buddy 2.5 hours out of 40  I'm gonna have to post Drunk Chucky pics :twak:


 I drove 4.5, then the 40 mins after ur piss break to benson... atleast I tried to drive hungover!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:finger:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger:


:h5:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> :h5:


How everything go homie.


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> goodluck. :thumbsup:
> TEAM CHUCKY.!


Team Chucky? :scrutinize: :nosad:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> Team Chucky? :scrutinize: :nosad:


:yes:


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :yes:


:twak: Team TonyO :yes:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> :twak: Team TonyO :yes:


Do you have a cheer leading squad of pure men to or wa. :squint:


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Do you have a cheer leading squad of pure men to or wa. :squint:


:twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> :twak: :thumbsdown:


:barf:Team TonyO


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Do you have a cheer leading squad of pure men to or wa. :squint:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us































JK TONY


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Some Pics from the San Antonio Show last weekend...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 387173


this bitch is beautiful


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PedaLScraperZ said:


> this bitch is beautiful


In person is really badass, I noticed how striaght the lines were and how they blended certain colors... fucking killer


----------



## cone_weezy

PedaLScraperZ said:


> this bitch is beautiful


 u aint lieing car really clean the leal bros from corpus got down on it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Some Pics from the San Antonio Show last weekend...
> 
> 
> View attachment 387138




seat looks interesting. sure it will be down here in a couple weeks.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

JUSTDEEZ said:


> seat looks interesting. sure it will be down here in a couple weeks.


See you in Houston!


----------



## TonyO

See you in Houston playa :guns:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

See U in Houston Too.:no:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

A Man buys a Lie detector robot
that slaps people who lie.
He decided to test it at dinner:
Dad: Son where were you today
during school hours?
... Son: At school (robot slaps son)
Son: Okay I went to the movies!
Dad: Which one?
Son: Harry Potter (robot slaps
again!)
Son: Okay I was watching porn.
Dad: What? When I was your age
I didn't even know what porn
was! (robot slaps dad)
Mom: hahahahaha ! after all he is
your Son!(robot slaps Mom)


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:RO~Chucky: said:


> See you in Houston!





TonyO said:


> See you in Houston playa :guns:


yessirs. i wont get to compete this year. been judging for the HRT tour all season. one of those conflict of interest things. but, i'll still be at the show, might even pop in during set up day.


----------



## TonyO

Chucky was happy last Saturday night  I won't tell the stories though.


----------



## TonyO

You know you're in Texas when you see a sign for lawnmower races :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> Chucky was happy last Saturday night  I won't tell the stories though.



I dont like where this topic is going......:guns:


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I dont like where this topic is going......:guns:


I got 2 more pics but I'll save you the embarassment.....only if you drive halfway home from Houston with the trailer with no wrecks :scrutinize:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> I got 2 more pics but I'll save you the embarassment.....only if you drive halfway home from Houston with the trailer with no wrecks :scrutinize:


halfway yes... no wrecks, maybe.....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> Chucky was happy last Saturday night  I won't tell the stories though.



Size big ass. :squint:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Size big ass. :squint:


:rimshot:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

whats up az? the new year of 2012 has just two blocks of cruising left before it arrives, and with it will be the need for a calender change. so what a better way then to rep the state of az with a lowz calender az bicycle edition. now ive been working on this since september and my goals to have it ready in time for the new year, but thats were you come in. i already have a few spots reserved but i need all 12 beautiful pages filled in order to complete the product and have it presentable. listed bellow are the months that are open and reserved.aswell as a cover shot.



jan.) reserved
feb.) open
mar.) open
apr.) open
may.) open
june.) reserved
july.) open
aug.) open
sep.) open
oct.) open
nov.) open
dec.) reserved

pm me to reserve yours now and we will discuss the details.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PASSIONATE63 said:


> whats up az? the new year of 2012 has just two blocks of cruising left before it arrives, and with it will be the need for a calender change. so what a better way then to rep the state of az with a lowz calender az bicycle edition. now ive been working on this since september and my goals to have it ready in time for the new year, but thats were you come in. i already have a few spots reserved but i need all 12 beautiful pages filled in order to complete the product and have it presentable. listed bellow are the months that are open and reserved.aswell as a cover shot.
> 
> 
> 
> jan.) reserved
> feb.) open
> mar.) open
> apr.) open
> may.) open
> june.) reserved
> july.) open
> aug.) open
> sep.) open
> oct.) open
> nov.) open
> dec.) reserved
> 
> pm me to reserve yours now and we will discuss the details.


good luck matt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:RO~Chucky: said:


> good luck matt


thanks d


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

*TONY O*


Please do tell the stories.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> *TONY O*
> 
> 
> Please do tell the stories.



AZ WAR CHIEF trike is the best out there.
better than tonyo's :tongue:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> AZ WAR CHIEF trike is the best out there.
> better than tonyo's :tongue:


Better than Resident Evil????


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Better than Resident Evil????


:yes: and chucky bike.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Daaaaam


----------



## cone_weezy

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Daaaaam



dont be surprise sal  its just an opinion not a fact lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

cone_weezy said:


> dont be surprise sal  its just an opinion not a fact lol


opinion can be true and stated as a fact. :squint:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

cone_weezy said:


> dont be surprise sal  its just an opinion not a fact lol


Lol......what about Lunch Money?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CaliLifeStyle said:


> opinion can be true and stated as a fact. :squint:


Waddup AzLifeStyle


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Chucky sucks! :thumbsdown:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Waddup AzLifeStyle


:wave:nothing much and you.


----------



## TonyO

Had to edit this post don't worry buddy I saved you from your new shoes :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Chucky sucks! :thumbsdown:


:yessad:


----------



## cone_weezy

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Chucky sucks! :thumbsdown:


thats what he said lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## TonyO

PASSIONATE63 said:


> QUOTE=PASSIONATE63;14761949]whats up az? the new year of 2012 has just two blocks of cruising left before it arrives, and with it will be the need for a calender change. so what a better way then to rep the state of az with a lowz calender az bicycle edition. now ive been working on this since september and my goals to have it ready in time for the new year, but thats were you come in. i already have a few spots reserved but i need all 12 beautiful pages filled in order to complete the product and have it presentable. listed bellow are the months that are open and reserved.aswell as a cover shot.
> 
> 
> 
> jan.) reserved
> feb.) open
> mar.) open
> apr.) open
> may.) open
> june.) reserved
> july.) open
> aug.) open
> sep.) open
> oct.) open
> nov.) open
> dec.) reserved
> 
> pm me to reserve yours now and we will discuss the details.


TTT come on homies, reserve your spot now, [/QUOTE]

I dont get what you're trying to do with this :scrutinize: :dunno:  :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TonyO said:


> TTT come on homies, reserve your spot now,


I dont get what you're trying to do with this :scrutinize: :dunno:  :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:[/QUOTE]
2012 calender. got four bikes already set up for it. but need 8 more. then i can put an order in with the printers to make them.


----------



## TonyO

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I dont get what you're trying to do with this :scrutinize: :dunno:  :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


2012 calender. got four bikes already set up for it. but need 8 more. then i can put an order in with the printers to make them. [/QUOTE]

You lookin for peeps to volunteer their bikes to be in them or are you selling slots?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TonyO said:


> 2012 calender. got four bikes already set up for it. but need 8 more. then i can put an order in with the printers to make them.


You lookin for peeps to volunteer their bikes to be in them or are you selling slots?[/QUOTE]volunteer.


----------



## TonyO

PASSIONATE63 said:


> You lookin for peeps to volunteer their bikes to be in them or are you selling slots?


volunteer. [/QUOTE]


What kind of pictures are you looking for? I'll volunteer my bikes to be in there, you pick whatever bike of mine you want though. I wouldn't want Twilight to be in it though, that's a CA bike for now until I change it up and make it my own. I honestly would say if you want any quality shots of my bike hit up One of a Kind and see if he'd let you use the pics he took of my bikes in Vegas.


----------



## surferboy-870

can you buy CHROME chains or do i have to take one apart chrome it then put it back together


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I dont get what you're trying to do with this :scrutinize: :dunno:  :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


2012 calender. got four bikes already set up for it. but need 8 more. then i can put an order in with the printers to make them. [/QUOTE]

does it have to be from az only or anybike like GT EDITION. pm more info


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

surferboy-870 said:


> can you buy CHROME chains or do i have to take one apart chrome it then put it back together


good shops can dip it together without being a build up so it can still move... on my daughters bike Kerr West did it


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 2012 calender. got four bikes already set up for it. but need 8 more. then i can put an order in with the printers to make them.


does it have to be from az only or anybike like GT EDITION. pm more info[/QUOTE]

Im sure it can be outside of AZ, Your bike would get my vote to be there...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TonyO said:


> volunteer.



What kind of pictures are you looking for? I'll volunteer my bikes to be in there, you pick whatever bike of mine you want though. I wouldn't want Twilight to be in it though, that's a CA bike for now until I change it up and make it my own. I honestly would say if you want any quality shots of my bike hit up One of a Kind and see if he'd let you use the pics he took of my bikes in Vegas.[/QUOTE] 
trying for clear pics in a nice area without the show image. i have a pic i am trying to upload but the image uploader is acting like it has no clue what to do. i know lunch money is huge in the bike world so i think putting the spot light on another bike would be a change, its between lil devil and the gold and blue bike.





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 2012 calender. got four bikes already set up for it. but need 8 more. then i can put an order in with the printers to make them.


does it have to be from az only or anybike like GT EDITION. pm more info[/QUOTE]



:RO~Chucky: said:


> does it have to be from az only or anybike like GT EDITION. pm more info


Im sure it can be outside of AZ, Your bike would get my vote to be there...[/QUOTE]

ill have to change the name but i think that can work out fine. ill work out the details after ive spoken with the printers.


----------



## lesstime

if you like ill support you matt you always trying to do something good if we can get nov T4 b day is in Nov


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

I leave tomorrow morning to AZ for work. :squint:


----------



## surferboy-870

hey matt i'll help you out with the calender...............give me any month i don't care:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I leave tomorrow morning to AZ for work. :squint:


Stop playing as if you hate AZ... We both know you love it here...


----------



## MARINATE

Bring out the bikes and pedal cars to westgate Nov.26


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:RO~Chucky: said:


> does it have to be from az only or anybike like GT EDITION. pm more info


Im sure it can be outside of AZ, Your bike would get my vote to be there...[/QUOTE]

THANKS BROTHER. :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

MARINATE said:


> Bring out the bikes and pedal cars to westgate Nov.26



hell yeah... got my kids that weekend and i know they will wanna show their bikes....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

heres the new cover idea for the calender. what do you think homies?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PASSIONATE63 said:


> heres the new cover idea for the calender. what do you think homies?


clean your damn whitewalls.... hahaha

nah its cool nikka...


----------



## lesstime

looking good matt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PASSIONATE63 said:


> heres the new cover idea for the calender. what do you think homies?


Hey Matt I would like to see Mr. Caspers blue trike hook it up. Pm me


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

alright ill have a topic posted for this. that way the team az topic dont get filled up.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

surferboy-870 said:


> hey matt i'll help you out with the calender...............give me any month i don't care:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks homie. ill need the owners name,the location,the bikes name(optional) and a pic of the bike in a nice area, no at show pics if posible.


----------



## surferboy-870

i can do that


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Stop playing as if you hate AZ... We both know you love it here...


No i don't i like Garcia's. :squint:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CaliLifeStyle said:


> No i don't i like Garcia's. :squint:


We don't have putas like Elspock here in Az


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> We don't have putas like Elspock here in Az


Hey wait a minute!!!!! Of course yaw don't! I'm one of a kind :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind

elspock84 said:


> Hey wait a minute!!!!! Of course yaw don't! I'm one of a kind :biggrin:


Wait a minute I'm Oneofakind....!


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind said:


> Wait a minute I'm Oneofakind....!


Quoted for truff :werd: But I'm a diffrent kind of one of a kind u know what I mean jellybean


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

elspock84 said:


> Quoted for truff :werd: But I'm a diffrent kind of one of a kind u know what I mean jellybean


LMAO..............


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> Quoted for truff :werd: But I'm a diffrent kind of one of a kind u know what I mean jellybean


you are those that put out very easy. :naughty:


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I leave tomorrow morning to AZ for work. :squint:


Well the weather is nice out here right now bro so you're coming in after the heat :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Starting the trip to Houston.. here we go... see you guys when I get back for the westgate show...


----------



## cone_weezy

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Starting the trip to Houston.. here we go... see you guys when I get back for the westgate show...


have a safe trip on the way to houston see u saturday or sunday


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

cone_weezy said:


> have a safe trip on the way to houston see u saturday or sunday


Thanks homie... see ya soon


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

somthin for team az to cruise to this week end.


----------



## TonyO

Whatsup Team AZ.

Whatup AZLifeStyle :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssssup Team... New season of lowriding....... what's everyone up too??


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Wasssssup Team... New season of lowriding....... what's everyone up too??


:wave:


----------



## elspock84

illinois made but on da way to arizona :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

More bikes for AZ :fool2:


----------



## cone_weezy

elspock84 said:


> illinois made but on da way to arizona :thumbsup:



looks like sal trying to take most memebers award watch out tony lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

cone_weezy said:


> looks like sal trying to take most memebers award watch out tony lol


Which one u want me to beat u with when u come to Az in March??


----------



## TonyO

cone_weezy said:


> looks like sal trying to take most memebers award watch out tony lol


:scrutinize:



LINCOLNSAL said:


> Which one u want me to beat u with when u come to Az in March??


hno: :run:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Which one u want me to beat u with when u come to Az in March??


Doesn't matter were all RO...


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> illinois made but on da way to arizona :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Sup bitches! :wave:
















:finger:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Sup bitches! :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :finger:


I feel the love mother fucker! :boink:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I feel the love mother fucker! :boink:


:naughty: you know what this means.


----------



## Raguness

that someone is gonna have a sore mouth and pooper?


----------



## Raguness

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Doesn't matter were all RO...


 sal is ro now? where the fuck have i been.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Raguness said:


> sal is ro now? where the fuck have i been.


No I was just giving Sal a hard time...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael

AZ TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:finger:


----------



## 90rivimichael

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

upload images


----------



## Raguness

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Raguness said:


> TTT


Ditto


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fook Chucky


----------



## oneofakind

up








Was up Team Az got posters for sale hit me up if interested Thanks


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TEAM AZ TTT


----------



## Justin-Az

Badass posters man, that Devels Advocate bike looks sic in the pics.


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## surferboy-870

whats up team az


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

surferboy-870 said:


> whats up team az


Long time no see, you going to the mesa show ? :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

What up homies..... we ready for mesa??? Anyone need a sign board, bike or pedalcar hit me up...


----------



## surferboy-870

should be going .............i'll see you there


----------



## Raguness

Waiting on my federal chucky then ill hit you up.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Raguness said:


> Waiting on my federal chucky then ill hit you up.


Oh shit, Uncle Sam is supporting lowriders.....


----------



## Raguness

hey somebody has to. oye text me i lost your number.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

surferboy-870 said:


> should be going .............i'll see you there


 Will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## Raguness

TTT I'll be back one day.:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Raguness said:


> TTT I'll be back one day.:wave:


Family comes first playa.....


----------



## DeeLoc

*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*









There will be a bicycle class, 16" 20" and 26".


----------



## DeeLoc

* Less than 6 hours till move in...shine them rides up and buff that chrome!*:biggrin:


----------



## sittingonchrome602

the pedal car's door panels .


----------



## sittingonchrome602

making the panels


----------



## sittingonchrome602

*az style*







TTT For Arizona uffin:


----------



## 90rivimichael

Free show, free entrees to show car, bike, truck, motorcycle, awards, lowrider loto, raffle, food, bring out the familia have good time, thanks to ACA all sponsor for their help in making this possible and to city of Chandler


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I'm starting to think nobody in Az is building bikes anymore :'(


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

There was a few of us that sold our bikes and moved on to cars.


----------



## TonyO

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I'm starting to think nobody in Az is building bikes anymore :'(





AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> There was a few of us that sold our bikes and moved on to cars.


I'm still here. Just been getting ready for my wedding for a minute then I'll be back on the scene in AZ next year.


----------



## bullet one

TonyO said:


> I'm still here. Just been getting ready for my wedding for a minute then I'll be back on the scene in AZ next year.


When da wedding buddy!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> I'm still here. Just been getting ready for my wedding for a minute then I'll be back on the scene in AZ next year.


^^^^Did not read^^^^


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TonyO said:


> I'm still here. Just been getting ready for my wedding for a minute then I'll be back on the scene in AZ next year.


Congratulations bro


----------



## TonyO

27 Oct.


----------



## CE 707

Congrats bro


----------



## 96tein

TonyO said:


> 27 Oct.


Bachlore party vegas style lol


----------



## bullet one

TonyO said:


> 27 Oct.


congrats


----------



## PHXKSTM

I got married and went back to model cars. But im still helping the homies out.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PHXKSTM said:


> I got married and went back to model cars. But im still helping the homies out.


I just finished painting the dash for that :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

PHXKSTM said:


> I got married and went back to model cars. But im still helping the homies out.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What bikes from Az are goin to Vegas?


----------



## 90rivimichael

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What bikes from Az are goin to Vegas?


good life bike club will be there


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

When is that show u were talkin about?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

A build for my son, paint by Chucky


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Got the parts engraved by Jay, need to get them chromed. Need a seat. Turntable gettin a makeover. Next year planning on gettin custom parts.


----------



## 90rivimichael

LINCOLNSAL said:


> When is that show u were talkin about?


working on date before end of year possibly in November. Trying make sure no shows and also season should over by then pluss cooler, last couple years i had in june and july hot as hell


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

There's a show in mid November


----------



## 90rivimichael

LINCOLNSAL said:


> A build for my son, paint by Chucky


Nice


----------



## 90rivimichael

LINCOLNSAL said:


> There's a show in mid November


there a few i saw just making sure pick right date


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Cool when u do post the info here


----------



## 90rivimichael

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Cool when u do post the info here


You know it bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What bikes from Az are goin to Vegas?


Mine will be there.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Hell yeah Matt :cool


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Seems like a good show, but too fookin' far :'(


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Seems like a good show, but too fookin' far :'(


 My last show is in laughlin october 26 to 28, then im done untel jan.


----------



## DOOK602

LINCOLNSAL said:


> A build for my son, paint by Chucky


Nice pedal car


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:facepalm:


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Raguness said:


> :wave:


Damn its a ghost...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DOOK602 said:


> Nice pedal car


Thanks bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Raguness said:


> :wave:


Raulywood


----------



## MARINATE

updated flyer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raguness

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Raulywood


Sally wood.!


----------



## Raguness

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Damn its a ghost...


A ghost naw more like an un restless soul who wants back into the low low scene. Miss this lifestyle. And all you crazy f~¢×$.


----------



## Raguness

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Damn its a ghost...


Naw not a ghost more like a restless soul who wants back in the game. I miss this sport and all you crazy f~¢×s.


----------



## Raguness

Raguness said:


>


I think this was the last time I showed "Cover Girl". She's do for a make over.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Raguness said:


> I think this was the last time I showed "Cover Girl". She's do for a make over.


Pic was taken 2008....


----------



## Raguness

Don't hate


----------



## lesstime

Raguness said:


> Don't hate


damn how you been man


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Raguness said:


> Don't hate


Hey didn't see u at work last night, did u leave early??


----------



## Raguness

lesstime said:


> damn how you been man


Busy homie. Trying to get back to status quote. You know what they say family first.


----------



## Raguness

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Hey didn't see u at work last night, did u leave early??


Yeah wasn't feeling good punk kids got me sick.


----------



## lesstime

Raguness said:


> Busy homie. Trying to get back to status quote. You know what they say family first.


right on bro hope to meet you this year at a show somewhere


----------



## Raguness

agreed.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Raguness said:


> Yeah wasn't feeling good punk kids got me sick.


Oh no wonder I didn't see u


----------



## jr602

What's up az side I had to look threw pages to find this topic it's been a while since I been in the scene a lot has changed who is still on here from az and who's new


----------



## Justin-Az

Im from AZ


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Justin-Az said:


> Im from AZ


Fool, u from Mississippi.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Fool, u from Mississippi.


Hahaha he a moonshine maker


----------



## jr602

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Fool, u from Mississippi.


Haha it's all good I was born in a small town in Oregon that most people don't even know is there I came here to az when I was really really young and never left.i came to love this state and people here.so been here ever since


----------



## jr602

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Fool, u from Mississippi.


By the way what's up sal from what I get off the conversations over text u seen to be cool as hell bro hopefully well get a chance to meet face to face in march,.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

jr602 said:


> By the way what's up sal from what I get off the conversations over text u seen to be cool as hell bro hopefully well get a chance to meet face to face in march,.


I think I'm alright lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anybody in wickenburg or congress? I'm new to this forum.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anybody in wickenburg or congress? I'm new to this forum.


Not Congress but maybe near by the Senate lol


----------



## jr602

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I think I'm alright lol


U going to the show in march?


----------



## jr602

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anybody in wickenburg or congress? I'm new to this forum.


I'm sure there is I just don't know any but then again I been out of the loop for a few years so I wouldn't really know


----------



## socios b.c. prez

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Not Congress but maybe near by the Senate lol


Gotcha. Where is tony o from?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Idk think he lives in Tombstone


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

socios b.c. prez said:


> Gotcha. Where is tony o from?


Wonkaville


----------



## jr602

Now that u brought him up wat ever happened to him? When I last was on a few years ago he was doing his thing with TNT and stuff and Johnny was wit Krazy kutting and I come back a few years later and things change wat happened


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO died..... R.I.P. .... R.I.P.... R.I.P..... R.I.P. We just killed the club.... Drink Patron to the head, almost killed a thug....


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

What's the next show out here, ain't been to one in forever... wanna see if anything has busted out lately


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:RO~Chucky: said:


> What's the next show out here, ain't been to one in forever... wanna see if anything has busted out lately


Ya my nuts in yo mouth :roflmao: wyd foo u coming to uniques


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ya my nuts in yo mouth :roflmao: wyd foo u coming to uniques


What the fuck, just Cuz u got to hangout with gangsters don't make you one dickhole.... haha... when is the uniques show?


----------



## jr602

:RO~Chucky: said:


> TonyO died..... R.I.P. .... R.I.P.... R.I.P..... R.I.P. We just killed the club.... Drink Patron to the head, almost killed a thug....


Dang man foreal? No joke? Like are we talking dead like he's never coming back or like tupac dead were he might still be alive?


----------



## jr602

:RO~Chucky: said:


> What's the next show out here, ain't been to one in forever... wanna see if anything has busted out lately


There is a few man and in march is Lrm on the 29 I belive.and I'm same as u haven't been around in a while march is ganna be my first show ima be at in like 3years.u ganna show?


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> What's the next show out here, ain't been to one in forever... wanna see if anything has busted out lately


 Heard the Intimidations are having a bike and pedal car only show in Guadalupe on Feb 1st.


----------



## Justin-Az

jr602 said:


> Haha it's all good I was born in a small town in Oregon that most people don't even know is there I came here to az when I was really really young and never left.i came to love this state and people here.so been here ever since


 Cool man, Im from a small town in Mississippi but been in AZ for about 11 yrs.


----------



## Salomon

jr602 said:


> What's up az side I had to look threw pages to find this topic it's been a while since I been in the scene a lot has changed who is still on here from az and who's new


New here... Damn haven't built a bike since the '90s and just rebuilt that 5 years ago. Been out the game too looong. But now got my boy and I'm going to pass the torch to him ya know. So if you guys can point me in the right direction it be appreciated. Thx! Looking for everything, custom parts, body, chrome/gold plating, upholstery, ect...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Damn this topic sank hell deep into the forum. tony hoe got married, screwed a few hundred fools out of their money, slaughtered a few hundreds fools parts and then disappered off the face of the map. hella shit has changed on here.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

jr602 said:


> There is a few man and in march is Lrm on the 29 I belive.and I'm same as u haven't been around in a while march is ganna be my first show ima be at in like 3years.u ganna show?





Salomon said:


> New here... Damn haven't built a bike since the '90s and just rebuilt that 5 years ago. Been out the game too looong. But now got my boy and I'm going to pass the torch to him ya know. So if you guys can point me in the right direction it be appreciated. Thx! Looking for everything, custom parts, body, chrome/gold plating, upholstery, ect...


 phoenix kustoms cc/bc is looking for some new active members if we have any takers, should have a few ides at the phx show in march, we can help out with what ever you need. :wave:


----------



## jr602

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Damn this topic sank hell deep into the forum. tony hoe got married, screwed a few hundred fools out of their money, slaughtered a few hundreds fools parts and then disappered off the face of the map. hella shit has changed on here.



Yea it sank it took me a while to find it but I thought it was time for az to have our topic again.so I hope this topic don't sink again


----------



## jr602

Salomon said:


> New here... Damn haven't built a bike since the '90s and just rebuilt that 5 years ago. Been out the game too looong. But now got my boy and I'm going to pass the torch to him ya know. So if you guys can point me in the right direction it be appreciated. Thx! Looking for everything, custom parts, body, chrome/gold plating, upholstery, ect...


I know the feeling things seen real different.and parts I've always gone with Krazy kutting out of Yuma.ive read things on topics bout people having issues but I personally never had them.they have always gotten things out in a timely manner and Santiago is always good about letting me know if something's come up.so I'd recommend them and paint well chucky has been doing some bad paint jobs hes a cool guy ima hit him up to do my families bikes wen I'm at that point.


----------



## MARINATE

Flyer coming soon for bike, pedal car and model car show coming soon! April 12th


----------



## oneofakind

MARINATE said:


> Flyer coming soon for bike, pedal car and model car show coming soon! April 12th


Nice gunna have to make plans for this one..!!


----------



## Salomon

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> phoenix kustoms cc/bc is looking for some new active members if we have any takers, should have a few ides at the phx show in march, we can help out with what ever you need. :wave:


 Thx bro! Yeah I plan on taking the fam to the AZ SUPER SHOW and gets some ideas. Unsure if we're ready for a club just yet. Think we'll build a couple for the kids first, just to get the old gears and SPROKETS turning again. I'll take all the help I can get!


----------



## Salomon

jr602 said:


> Yea it sank it took me a while to find it but I thought it was time for az to have our topic again.so I hope this topic don't sink again


Well looks like we got a lil revival here, lets keep it going!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Good topic


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Salomon said:


> Thx bro! Yeah I plan on taking the fam to the AZ SUPER SHOW and gets some ideas. Unsure if we're ready for a club just yet. Think we'll build a couple for the kids first, just to get the old gears and SPROKETS turning again. I'll take all the help I can get!


 hit up my member joey if you need any bike parts 6232052384 , custom parts like jr said krazy kutting will do and if you have seen my green show bike then there is an example of what ro~chuck can do as far as paint.


----------



## Salomon

jr602 said:


> I know the feeling things seen real different.and parts I've always gone with Krazy kutting out of Yuma.ive read things on topics bout people having issues but I personally never had them.they have always gotten things out in a timely manner and Santiago is always good about letting me know if something's come up.so I'd recommend them and paint well chucky has been doing some bad paint jobs hes a cool guy ima hit him up to do my families bikes wen I'm at that point.


Kool thx for the info bro! Things definitely have changed. Seems like things just fell off. I've been hitting up the bike shops but no one is keeping parts in stock anymore. I mean Build A Bike said they don't even do LOWRIDER anymore. Whats this world coming to when BAB isn't doing LOWRIDERS??? They sent me to Bike Zone down the street. BZ had a few parts. I remember Bobs Lock & Cycles on the SOUTH SIDE having parts on deck, I haven't stop in yet though. They be my next stop. Know anyone doing murals and graphics? Anyone doing seats locally?


----------



## Salomon

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> hit up my member joey if you need any bike parts 6232052384 , custom parts like jr said krazy kutting will do and if you have seen my green show bike then there is an example of what ro~chuck can do as far as paint.


SWEET!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Salomon said:


> Kool thx for the info bro! Things definitely have changed. Seems like things just fell off. I've been hitting up the bike shops but no one is keeping parts in stock anymore. I mean Build A Bike said they don't even do LOWRIDER anymore. Whats this world coming to when BAB isn't doing LOWRIDERS??? They sent me to Bike Zone down the street. BZ had a few parts. I remember Bobs Lock & Cycles on the SOUTH SIDE having parts on deck, I haven't stop in yet though. They be my next stop. Know anyone doing murals and graphics? Anyone doing seats locally?


 https://www.facebook.com/hypnoticair?fref=ts for murals there is matt andrews in phx, not sure on upholstery in phx as im in north az but depending on the type of upholstery you want my n az member may be able to do it for you. btw im not sure but i think joey may still be with bobs lock n cycles


----------



## dodgers_fan

TTT


----------



## Salomon

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/hypnoticair?fref=ts for murals there is matt andrews in phx, not sure on upholstery in phx as im in north az but depending on the type of upholstery you want my n az member may be able to do it for you. btw im not sure but i think joey may still be with bobs lock n cycles


 THX brother you been a BIG HELP!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Salomon said:


> THX brother you been a BIG HELP!!!


 Anytime bro any time.


----------



## jr602

Salomon said:


> Kool thx for the info bro! Things definitely have changed. Seems like things just fell off. I've been hitting up the bike shops but no one is keeping parts in stock anymore. I mean Build A Bike said they don't even do LOWRIDER anymore. Whats this world coming to when BAB isn't doing LOWRIDERS??? They sent me to Bike Zone down the street. BZ had a few parts. I remember Bobs Lock & Cycles on the SOUTH SIDE having parts on deck, I haven't stop in yet though. They be my next stop. Know anyone doing murals and graphics? Anyone doing seats locally?


I know man it sucks. I don't know wat part of the valley u at but there is try me bicycle if I remember rite it's on hatcher and don't remember what ave they have very little in stock but can order you just about anything there number is 602-943-1785 and there is also sun cyclery on 7th and Bethany home they have a few things laying around like wheels and stuff and if u tell them if they can go any less they will drop prices cuz they trying to get rid of it and they also order there as well. But bobs is the best way to go.


----------



## Salomon

socios b.c. prez said:


> Good topic


:h5:


----------



## PHXKSTM

What up AZ, Im excited about the bikes pedal car show. Im still at Bobs lock and cycle I have a lot in stock. I do deals on Saturdays.

welcome to LIL salomon, Im joey


----------



## jr602

PHXKSTM said:


> What up AZ, Im excited about the bikes pedal car show. Im still at Bobs lock and cycle I have a lot in stock. I do deals on Saturdays.
> 
> welcome to LIL salomon, Im joey


Hey Joey do u have any gold in stock? Also looking for steering wheel cover u have any?


----------



## Salomon

PHXKSTM said:


> What up AZ, Im excited about the bikes pedal car show. Im still at Bobs lock and cycle I have a lot in stock. I do deals on Saturdays.
> 
> welcome to LIL salomon, Im joey


 Yea I think I remember over at Bobs been a minute though! I'll be giving you a call soon bro! Thx Joey! My names Joe by the way.


----------



## sittingonchrome602

MARINATE said:


> Flyer coming soon for bike, pedal car and model car show coming soon! April 12th


uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/hypnoticair?fref=ts for murals there is matt andrews in phx, not sure on upholstery in phx as im in north az but depending on the type of upholstery you want my n az member may be able to do it for you. btw im not sure but i think joey may still be with bobs lock n cycles


 For upholstery hit up hotstuff, hes located in texas but does high quality work at decent prices. I asked a local upholstery shop about making a pedal car display and the price was almost double getting it made by hotstuff and shipping to Az.


----------



## jr602

Justin-Az said:


> For upholstery hit up hotstuff, hes located in texas but does high quality work at decent prices. I asked a local upholstery shop about making a pedal car display and the price was almost double getting it made by hotstuff and shipping to Az.


I seen his page he does some nice work and I've seen some of the work he's done for u.i been hesitant cuz I wasn't sure if he was reliable i had bad experience with shipping jobs out but if u have no issue and others as well ima he must be pretty good.Ima hit him up.


----------



## Justin-Az

jr602 said:


> I seen his page he does some nice work and I've seen some of the work he's done for u.i been hesitant cuz I wasn't sure if he was reliable i had bad experience with shipping jobs out but if u have no issue and others as well ima he must be pretty good.Ima hit him up.


 He made my bike seat and wheel cover for my old bike, a seat and display for my daughters pedal car and is now making seat and display for my sons pedal car. The only problem ive had is with UPS breaking some of the mirrors on my daughters display but Hotstuff sent me the mirrors and told me how to fix them, was a easy thing to do.


----------



## jr602

Justin-Az said:


> He made my bike seat and wheel cover for my old bike, a seat and display for my daughters pedal car and is now making seat and display for my sons pedal car. The only problem ive had is with UPS breaking some of the mirrors on my daughters display but Hotstuff sent me the mirrors and told me how to fix them, was a easy thing to do.


That's cool man sounds like a good guy to deal with. And I seen the seat on ur daughters car it looks crazy.ur sons is the black cherry huh I been keeping an eye on it that color combo is sick and that airbrush work is clean and coming along great.whoes doing ur air brush work?


----------



## Justin-Az

A guy in New Mexico named Aaron Gonzales is doing the murals.


----------



## jr602

Justin-Az said:


> A guy in New Mexico named Aaron Gonzales is doing the murals.


Cool would u recommend him for like portraits ?cuz my sis is doing a memorial bike for my cousin and she's looking for some1 that can airbrush portraits of him on the bike but I've seen a lot of people who do it but it dosent look like the person.u think this guy can do it?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

PHXKSTM said:


> What up AZ, Im excited about the bikes pedal car show. Im still at Bobs lock and cycle I have a lot in stock. I do deals on Saturdays.
> 
> welcome to LIL salomon, Im joey





sittingonchrome602 said:


> uffin:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Salomon

Justin-Az said:


> For upholstery hit up hotstuff, hes located in texas but does high quality work at decent prices. I asked a local upholstery shop about making a pedal car display and the price was almost double getting it made by hotstuff and shipping to Az.


 Thx Justin-AZ! Yeah I seen Hotstuffs thread, he does great work. I really want to use my LOCAL resources first before I outsource. Im a big believer in supporting LOCAL BUSINESS ya know.


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## MARINATE

Support your local business!!! Rick Westcott is dope, he lives in Oregon, but comes to Arizona to mural!! He's the one that did skittles!


----------



## jr602

MARINATE said:


> Support your local business!!! Rick Westcott is dope, he lives in Oregon, but comes to Arizona to mural!! He's the one that did skittles!


Do u know how to get ahold of him?


----------



## jr602

TTT


----------



## MARINATE

Look him up on Facebook under voodoo tattoo or Rick westcott


----------



## jr602

MARINATE said:


> Look him up on Facebook under voodoo tattoo or Rick westcott


I don't got face book is there any other way?il try looking up on line.


----------



## Salomon

Anyone know a good chrome/gold plating shop? Pete's Plating use to be on 7th Ave. He TRIPLED CHROME for cheap but he moved to new location. Anyone know where???


----------



## jr602

Salomon said:


> Anyone know a good chrome/gold plating shop? Pete's Plating use to be on 7th Ave. He TRIPLED CHROME for cheap but he moved to new location. Anyone know where???


I go threw krazy kutting for plateing.ive yet to find a gold plater to do big things.places I've checked that have it don't have tanks big enough to do big things and others don't do it at all cuz it's expensive to do.and chrome there's a bunch but never used them before.i just hit up Santiago at kk and tell him wat I need done and he gives me price


----------



## Justin-Az

jr602 said:


> I go threw krazy kutting for plateing.ive yet to find a gold plater to do big things.places I've checked that have it don't have tanks big enough to do big things and others don't do it at all cuz it's expensive to do.and chrome there's a bunch but never used them before.i just hit up Santiago at kk and tell him wat I need done and he gives me price


I go through Krazy Kutting also, they have good prices


----------



## MARINATE

Kerr west


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## jr602

MARINATE said:


>


Hell yea I'm exited about this one


----------



## PHXKSTM

me too


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PHXKSTM said:


> me too


Me three lol


----------



## jr602

TTT for team AZ


----------



## Salomon

Ok kool thx TEAM!


----------



## surferboy-870

Alright guys, I'm going to try and make this the last time this is done. I'm selling my "lowrider" brand lowrider bike. Custom filled tank, cut seat post, and custom fender. All the work was done by me and Jason C. from USO phoenix. Majority of parts are flat twisted. Square twisted are as follows: handlebars w/ birdcages, gooseneck, cut kickstand (with rubber cap ), front fender brackets w/ birdcages, bb cups (done by Dtwist), and custom headset cups (also done by Dtwist), cranks with birdcage pedals, grips, and sprocket. Has 144 spoke baby daytons and 16" continental kit w/ flat twisted bracket, custom flat twisted plaque bracket. The color is "synergy" green and was painted by me. Custom pin striping done by a personal friend Ron Hernandez….. 

Great bike, I love it to death but, I don't show it anymore so it's time to go……. Sadly 

Either pm me or feel free to call after3:00. Text me whenever 602-376-8000 for prices or for pictures

I am willing to part out, but frame fender and light must go together, but please, NO LOW BALLERS!

thanks for reading, Surferboy-870


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

phoeniquera classics


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

surferboy-870 said:


> View attachment 1024673
> 
> Alright guys, I'm going to try and make this the last time this is done. I'm selling my "lowrider" brand lowrider bike. Custom filled tank, cut seat post, and custom fender. All the work was done by me and Jason C. from USO phoenix. Majority of parts are flat twisted. Square twisted are as follows: handlebars w/ birdcages, gooseneck, cut kickstand (with rubber cap ), front fender brackets w/ birdcages, bb cups (done by Dtwist), and custom headset cups (also done by Dtwist), cranks with birdcage pedals, grips, and sprocket. Has 144 spoke baby daytons and 16" continental kit w/ flat twisted bracket, custom flat twisted plaque bracket. The color is "synergy" green and was painted by me. Custom pin striping done by a personal friend Ron Hernandez…..
> 
> Great bike, I love it to death but, I don't show it anymore so it's time to go……. Sadly
> 
> Either pm me or feel free to call after3:00. Text me whenever 602-376-8000 for prices or for pictures
> 
> I am willing to part out, but frame fender and light must go together, but please, NO LOW BALLERS!
> 
> thanks for reading, Surferboy-870


Wassup uso how you been?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup Fellas.......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Whatup Fellas.......


Well well well look who we have here lol sup


----------



## PHXKSTM

what up D! you coming out to play


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

idk.... im still waiting to see all the heavy hitters and what thier comming out with... i just wanna hit up a show and catch up with the homies


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

mr.widow-maker said:


> Well well well look who we have here lol sup


what up mayne....


----------



## jr602

Are any of u guys going to the bike and pedal car show in Guadalupe feb 1?


----------



## PHXKSTM

March 1st avondale is my next show I will head to quad after bobs


----------



## MARINATE

Guadalupe is the 1st of feb, we moved out date to the 13th of April


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

wussup az homies


----------



## jr602

MARINATE said:


> Guadalupe is the 1st of feb, we moved out date to the 13th of April


So the show in Guadalupe is not happening on feb 1st??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## mr.widow-maker

BRAND NEW ITEMS 2 32 TWISTED SPOKE 20INCH RIMS 2 20INCH WHITEWALLS 2 TUBES 4 TWISTED RING TRIMS +++ ALL ITEMS NEW N NEVER USED+++ PACKAGE DEAL $300 PLUS SHIP PM ME FOR PICS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

mr.widow-maker said:


> BRAND NEW ITEMS 2 32 TWISTED SPOKE 20INCH RIMS 2 20INCH WHITEWALLS 2 TUBES 4 TWISTED RING TRIMS +++ ALL ITEMS NEW N NEVER USED+++ PACKAGE DEAL $300 PLUS SHIP PM ME FOR PICS


Take that chit to the Classifieds lol


----------



## Raguness

i miss all you fucktards.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Raguness said:


> i miss all you fucktards.


The king of AZ returns.......


----------



## PHXKSTM

Raguness said:


> i miss all you fucktards.


Whats up, got anything current?


----------



## Raguness

tonyoO is back??? Yo Joey naw nothing new, been struggling. Start a new job soon then I'll be back with 3 new riders. Got crazy ideas just no wsy to fund them.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Raguness said:


> tonyoO is back??? Yo Joey naw nothing new, been struggling. Start a new job soon then I'll be back with 3 new riders. Got crazy ideas just no wsy to fund them.


Paz is king , whatup Raul.... we gotta meet up at a show and check out what people are building out there....


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

Who's going to the bike and pedal car show this Saturday???


----------



## Raguness

Naw we got to get together and paint some killer shit.


----------



## PHXKSTM

i might just stop by sat after work but im not entering anything


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Raguness said:


> Naw we got to get together and paint some killer shit.


Fuck Chucky Paintz I said it


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Fuck Chucky Paintz I said it



You Mad Bro?......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hehehe


----------



## jr602

Ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## Justin-Az

Anyone know rather its true ,or not, that the March 29TH LRM show is Glendale is already sold out of exhibitor spaces? I read this online but wasn't sure if it was true since they also had a registration day of option.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Justin-Az said:


> Anyone know rather its true ,or not, that the March 29TH LRM show is Glendale is already sold out of exhibitor spaces? I read this online but wasn't sure if it was true since they also had a registration day of option.


I need a wristband from you......


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I need a wristband from you......


 If I had a wristband. looks like show is sold out as saw this on facebook. "[h=5]Richard Ochoa[/h]February 17https://www.facebook.com/richard.ochoa.92?fref=ts#

Thank you to all the Car Clubs and Independents in selling out exhibitor spaces for the 2014 Arizona Supershow! We wish we could fit everyone but want to invite you to join our exhibitors for this incredible Event! You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5 "


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

how is that possible that place is huge


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## 96tein

So a.venue that holds thousands of people and cars is sold out to what 700 entries Smh. I lnow what show i can cross off my list of shows to attend this year.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

96tein said:


> So a.venue that holds thousands of people and cars is sold out to what 700 entries Smh. I lnow what show i can cross off my list of shows to attend this year.


more than likely they only can afford to hold it at the small parking lot which leaves no room.... they should just back to the state fair grounds where there was tons of space....


----------



## DanielDucati

Yes its true.......


Justin-Az said:


> Anyone know rather its true ,or not, that the March 29TH LRM show is Glendale is already sold out of exhibitor spaces? I read this online but wasn't sure if it was true since they also had a registration day of option.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

so where exactly is it going to be held at what part of the parking lot


----------



## jr602

FOOLISH ONE said:


> how is that possible that place is huge


Yea it is but they sold out I guess they only have a few vender spaces left.


----------



## Ariztlan

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!

For more info. go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 

You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## 96tein

Rather be showing than spectating


----------



## PHXKSTM

ttt


----------



## Ariztlan

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *

*The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
**
You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTT


----------



## jr602

Ttt team az


----------



## PHXKSTM

Ttt. Lil lowrider show comming back again march 19th 2016.


----------



## jr602

PHXKSTM said:


> Ttt. Lil lowrider show comming back again march 19th 2016.


Are you showing bro?


----------



## PHXKSTM

Not showing but will be there all day. Trying to do a cruise afterwards with a few homies. New location desert rose steakhouse in glendale


----------



## Mizz420

AZ Baby! So what we TALKIN about on here besides cleaning bikes for food lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

wish everyone would come back on here, fb just aint the same.


----------



## Six30

Bump.


----------



## ogfelony

_Lowrider Style Phx Az Chapter!

_


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Why can't people come back to this site? FB just ain't as motivational as this site was.


----------



## Raguness

um I'm back with my son now wanting to do a frame. did everybody expand or something?


----------



## Kiloz

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Why can't people come back to this site? FB just ain't as motivational as this site was.


big facts


----------



## Schwinnlow

I’m in Az chandler


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

As dead as this site is, still a better lowrider site than fb will ever be. 

TTT TEAM AZ!


----------

